# Tell The Truth



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, it's time for a new one. And no name changing this time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good to see TTT back.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I do OWN


edit- wtf?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek OWNS

Oh, and Tony also OWNS.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

INDEED


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek said:


> edit- wtf?


nice forum



Ownage™ said:


> INDEED


CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I bought a new CD a little while ago and when I got in my car and put my sunglasses on the lens broke off.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

i can post again :hb, just noticed. dunno how long it's been like this though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I missed this.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

TMWTP and I go way back. 

Derek, I know why you brought back TTT. You're trying to build popularity now that the WF Mid-Year Awards are around the corner! You sly devil you.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

nice to have the old name back


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth: I'm totally naked right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AWESOM-O said:


> Truth: I'm totally naked right now.


Pics plz.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*VOMITS*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> *VOMITS*


You just look in the mirror?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

AWESOM-O said:


> Truth: I'm totally naked right now.


I'm cool with that.




Wasson peeps?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead Thread


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Dead Thread


Everybody must be playing the new UFC video game. If I could afford it atm I would get it.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

yup indeed


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

got school soon.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> i can post again :hb, just noticed. dunno how long it's been like this though.


Hmm you should of been able to post. Just not do a few other things.


----------



## Rellie (May 18, 2009)

Tell The Truth Please


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Everybody must be playing the new UFC video game. If I could afford it atm I would get it.


Hasn't come out yet down here (i think it gets released tomorrow )


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Hasn't come out yet down here (i think it gets released tomorrow )


It gets released on Friday over here. Running to the store immediately when I wake up tbf(which will be around noon) :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> It gets released on Friday over here. Running to the store immediately when I wake up tbf(which will be around noon) :side:


Tomorrow is Friday tbh (seeing as its thursday morning atm 8*D)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

supppp


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey seb. not much, waiting around until 11 which is when i can enrol for next semester of uni. Then i have to go to a few lectures :\. You?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

shut up seb


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I was hoping to pick up the UFC game on release day but I went out on the ale last weekend and spent way to much money. I don't even watch UFC much but liked the demo...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i've got a banging headache and i should be in bed. i'm really hot b/c the lights in my room heat my room up like a sauna. i want something to drink although there's only beer, orange juice or water in my house and i don't fancy any of 'em. watching some shitty program about bad teeth b/c there's nothing else on. ugh.

edit: shut up jason


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth- i got a really weird stomach ache.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

your life sucks seb ;D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

my life sucks?

sticksy + jailbait =


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

After years of searching I've found the answer to the question "what comes first, the chicken or the egg?"



> A chicken and an egg are lying in bed. The chicken is leaning against the headboard smoking a cigarette with a satisfied smile on its face. The egg, looking a bit ticked off, grabs the sheet, rolls over and says ... Well, I guess we finally answered "THAT question!"


Prob years old but first time I've seen it. Proper :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm smart enough to not get caught No it isn't :side:

^ :lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome back Tell The Truth

Finally.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth: I don't like pie


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I'm bored as hell.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

bob2 said:


> Truth: I don't like pie


The fuck? 

We've been attacked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How can you not like Pie?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You guys could PM David for those nude photos he's been receiving.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Killswitch said:


> The fuck?
> 
> We've been attacked.


It's a joke....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I heard they were of Platt.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Killswitch said:


> You guys could PM David for those nude photos he's been receiving.


:admin:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Totally £196 richer.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Drinks on you?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Of course; that money will fund my weekend.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NUDEZ


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

David said:


> :admin:


Yes, I know, I'm a jobber. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And I'm like a mid-carder.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Push plz


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

bored, may work on my inFAMOUS cover :/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek said:


> And I'm like a mid-carder.


where do you want your bags sir? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> where do you want your bags sir? :side:


Anywhere is fine.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucks sake. Trying to enrol for next semester and i quote...



> The service you have requested is currently experiencing some congestion
> 
> The number of people able to access myUNSW at the same time is currently being managed to avoid congestion.
> 
> ...


Now why make the enrolling times the same for a number of courses seeing as they would've known this was going to happen? Dumbfucks :\


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Failure at its best.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm very sick of reading that message seeing as i've got it like a billion times now


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Just finished shaving and now I feel sexy and young. :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oh fuck this fucking shit. I finally got in, tried to enrol in one of the courses that i have to take, got told some random error message that i didn't meet requirements for the course and then got the congestion bullshit again. Fuck


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Vince is going to do everything in his power to bury the owner of the Nuggets.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Karma...  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.

I expect an obscene amount of Nuggets jokes this Monday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, me too, Derek. I can't wait to see what happens.

I bet the ratings get a spike as well because of all of this. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey sabby, sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I actually doubt it will affect the ratings. I mean, the only people who care are wrestling fans, and they'll most likely watch Raw anyways.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

What happened?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There was a scheduling conflict with the Pepsi Center in Denver, and since the WWE and the Nuggets couldn't work out a deal, Raw will be in LA this Monday instead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm peachy, Nick. Thanks for asking. Yourself?


Derek, you may be right but I think a few casual viewers will tune in just to see the hype. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even if they get a few casual viewers, they are probably losing just as many to the game anyways.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*True... It'll be more interesting if the series isn't 3-0 in favor of the Lakers at that time. *


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> There was a scheduling conflict with the Pepsi Center in Denver, and since the WWE and the Nuggets couldn't work out a deal, Raw will be in LA this Monday instead.


:cuss:

That's Vince's first initial reaction, I'm sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm peachy, Nick. Thanks for asking. Yourself? *


Frustrated atm. Apart from that i'm good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *True... It'll be more interesting if the series isn't 3-0 in favor of the Lakers at that time. *


Yeah, but I don't think that it will be that lopsided of a series. I expect the Nuggets to win at least 1 game before Monday.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Tell the Truth? It's about damn time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Certs


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DEAD THREAD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not anymore. ;D


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I bring buckets full of chickenwings, cheddar and ratin'z.

Dubya Dubya Eff & IC: Rate, Hate, Debate:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

OH YEAAAAAAAA

Leave me out yea?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not a fan of that text tbh Jimmy


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Stick it in the showroom and I'll rate tomorrow, too drunk atm.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Not a fan of that text tbh Jimmy


Meh. I wanted something a little different 

Truth: I should probably do some studying...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SO BABY IF U WANT ME U GOT TO SHOW ME LOVE.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I bring buckets full of chickenwings, cheddar and ratin'z.
> 
> Dubya Dubya Eff & IC: Rate, Hate, Debate:


The colors look great, tbh. The text is decent, not too bad but nothing spectacular. I would have used a different taylor cut, since you already used the center one on Amp's banner, but w/e. I'm not really that big of a fan of the smiley face, yin-yang and balloon, tbh.

You should try a different style, seeing as pretty much all of your banners have the same color scheme and same effects. :l


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Meh. I wanted something a little different
> 
> Truth: I should probably do some studying...


I've been trying to enrol for 2 hours now. Its a fucking joke


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I've been trying to enrol for 2 hours now. Its a fucking joke


So what? You can't enroll just by handing in an application form to the desk now?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> So what? You can't enroll just by handing in an application form to the desk now?


No. Everything for my uni is done via computer


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> No. Everything for my uni is done via computer


Incredibly sensible and yet so fucking stupid. Should have backup plans in case their network overloads (which is what it did for you, I assume?)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> No. Everything for my uni is done via computer


Enrolling for next semester? Pretty early.

I get to pick my timetable in July.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Incredibly sensible and yet so fucking stupid. Should have backup plans in case their network overloads (which is what it did for you, I assume?)


Yeah. I almost punched my computer screen tbh, got in, tried to enrol for some subject, got told 



> Error:Requirements not met for class, student not enrolled


which is a load of shit. so i tried enrolling in another subject, and then bam *service congestion message*. So i'm fucking annoyed atm 



Kenny McCormick said:


> Enrolling for next semester? Pretty early.
> 
> I get to pick my timetable in July.


Yeah enrolling for next semester.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sticksy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

MIKE. Why the fuck am I not listed as one of the peeps in your Location :sad:



Kenny McCormick said:


> Enrolling for next semester? Pretty early.
> 
> I get to pick my timetable in July.


I'm probably going to trek down to uni to enroll tomorrow. Cut off closes at the end of June but I want to get in early.
Dunno when I'll get my timetable...I assume it will be July (given that second semester starts at the end of July)...



Sticksy said:


> Yeah. I almost punched my computer screen tbh, got in, tried to enrol for some subject, got told
> 
> 
> 
> which is a load of shit. so i tried enrolling in another subject, and then bam *service congestion message*. So i'm fucking annoyed atm


Is today the cut off date?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I had no idea another thread had started. :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

U WERE UNAWARE


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

JIMMAY~~!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*KYLIE* | The greatest of all great women.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: 11:30pm on Wednesdays suck ass. 

At least it's closer to Friday


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> JIMMAY~~!!


ALLCAPS? must mean I'm epic. 

Wassup Mike?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kenny McCormick said:


> U WERE UNAWARE


I was. :$

How are you Kenny?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> *KYLIE* | The greatest of all great women.


Me? Hardly. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> ALLCAPS? must mean I'm epic.


Caps or not Jim, you're still epic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

some of you MSN'd with my girlfriend.

this means some of you must die, now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> sticksy.


MIKE



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Is today the cut off date?


No. But i need to get the good timeslots so i can get more shifts at work.



Mikey Damage said:


> some of you MSN'd with my girlfriend.
> 
> this means some of you must die, now.


Jenn is better than you tbh ;D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just found out that ORLANDO won~! :hb


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> some of you MSN'd with my girlfriend.
> 
> this means some of you must die, now.


* Sorry, I couldn't resist MSN'ing with your GF. :$ *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her reasoning for liking GSP is hawt, imo.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sup..


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Me? Hardly. :$
> 
> Caps or not Jim, you're still epic.


bs. You're awesome.

omy 



Mikey Damage said:


> some of you MSN'd with my girlfriend.
> 
> this means some of you must die, now.


She's much nicer than you Mikey.
And she likes Wall-E.



Sticksy said:


> No. But i need to get the good timeslots so i can get more shifts at work.


iseez.



Lexielicious said:


> * Sorry, I couldn't resist MSN'ing with your GF. :$ *


I know the feeling.
Skipping school again Lexie?

Truth: FUCK studying.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Sorting through my pictures from my trip to Charlotte last week. I think this may be the best action picture I've ever taken:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Actually, today's a holiday in VICTORIAN land.  So no school today Jim, but I am planning to skip tomorrow.  *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hai Lexie, how are you?



Mikey Damage said:


> her reasoning for liking GSP is hawt, imo.


haha


FUCK THIS SHIT, i got through again, 3rd time lucky right? I was thinking so when i enrolled in one of the 4 subjects i have to do. Then i get timed out, have to log back in and now i can't get back on. fml


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Josie said:


> sup..


hey josh. you get ufc, yet?



Lexielicious said:


> * Sorry, I couldn't resist MSN'ing with your GF. :$ *


you were there? i didn't see your display name in teh chat history. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> bs. You're awesome.
> 
> omy
> 
> ...


yeah, she is. i've yet to see wall-e. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * Actually, today's a holiday in VICTORIAN land.  So no school today Jim, but I am planning to skip tomorrow.  *


Lucky you. 
Sounds like a good plan tbh..
Also, PRIVATE CONVO. 



Mikey Damage said:


> you were there? i didn't see your display name in teh chat history.
> 
> yeah, she is. i've yet to see wall-e. :side:


She wasn't there, and it is mysterious that she was absent 

You should. Great movie.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Lexielicious said:


> * Actually, today's a holiday in VICTORIAN land.  So no school today Jim, but I am planning to skip tomorrow.  *


life = failure.

not yet mike. my dad's gone up to get it now.

did lol at law outlaw going 26-0. obvs on beginner.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Lucky you.
> Sounds like a good plan tbh..
> Also, PRIVATE CONVO.
> 
> ...


omfg. u figured it out.

jenn = lexie.

damn u.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Hai Lexie, how are you?


*Good, good  I feel the urge to play my PS2 though. :sad: 

You?



Mikey Damage said:



hey josh. you get ufc, yet?


you were there? i didn't see your display name in teh chat history. 



yeah, she is. i've yet to see wall-e. :side:

Click to expand...

It's called 'appear to be offline'  




life = failure.

not yet mike. my dad's gone up to get it now.

did lol at law outlaw going 26-0. obvs on beginner.

Click to expand...

I don't see how skipping a FAILURE school makes my life a failure. Fuck off.




Lucky you.
Sounds like a good plan tbh..
Also, PRIVATE CONVO.

Click to expand...

Not just me though, the whole class is planning on skipping school on Friday. No private convo. :side: *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Just found out that ORLANDO won~! :hb


Yeah, Cleveland decided to just hand the ball to Lebron every play and stand still everyplay instead of what they were doing in the first half. Mo Williams hit a half court shot though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lexielicious said:


> *Good, good  I feel the urge to play my PS2 though. :sad:
> 
> You?
> 
> ...


suuure. i believe u.

what ps2 game?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lexielicious said:


> *Good, good  I feel the urge to play my PS2 though. :sad:
> 
> You?*


Not much. Been trying to enrol for next semester for 3 hours now


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> suuure. i believe u.
> 
> what ps2 game?


* Kingdom Hearts II.  

You got no choice but to believe me, tbh. :side:



Derek said:



Truth- blah blah blah blah blah

Click to expand...

Why say truth? It's the  GENERAL DISCUSSION THREAD  now, I don't see a "truth" anywhere in the title.  




Not much. Been trying to enrol for next semester for 3 hours now

Click to expand...

Sounds like fun. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> *
> Not just me though, the whole class is planning on skipping school on Friday. No private convo. :side: *


sadface.



Mikey Damage said:


> suuure. i believe u.
> 
> what ps2 game?


Prolly some random Asian RPG.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's some random question I made up, I hope I get some decent answers

So imagine you are waiting for two elevators that are next to each other and you're at an equal distance from each one. You press the button and both open at the same time.

Which do you go for the left elevator or the right elevator? explain why.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

God of War II?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lexielicious said:


> *Why say truth? It's the  GENERAL DISCUSSION THREAD  now, I don't see a "truth" anywhere in the title.  *


Truth- I don't tolerate sarcasm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The one with the hot chick in it Postage.



Lexielicious said:


> *Why say truth? It's the  GENERAL DISCUSSION THREAD  now, I don't see a "truth" anywhere in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun. *


Nice reading of the title Lexie


Yeah, really tempted to smash something atm


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> bs. You're awesome.
> 
> omy


Hardly. :$





Lexielicious said:


> * Why say truth? It's the  GENERAL DISCUSSION THREAD  now, I don't see a "truth" anywhere in the title.  *


You haven't checked the thread title have you?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Wait, did he just change the thread title, or am I drunk and read it wrong?  *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Postage said:


> Here's some random question I made up, I hope I get some decent answers
> 
> So imagine you are waiting for two elevators that are next to each other and you're at an equal distance from each one. You press the button and both open at the same time.
> 
> Which do you go for the left elevator or the right elevator? explain why.


Legit answer - I'd probably go to the left one, as for some reason, I always take my first step with my left foot, so I'd be heading to the left instinctively.

Sarcastic answers - 1) Whichever elevator the hot girl waiting with me gets in. 2) Whichever one less people get in so I can have it to myself.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ I'd go right because I always just had some superstition that left somewhat is unlucky and mysterious. I actually heard that there used to be/still is people who are prejudice against lefties and it was pretty funny to hear.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lexielicious said:


> * Wait, did he just change the thread title, or am I drunk and read it wrong?  *


Its a new thread Lexie  Get on msn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I just thought you were being sarcastic, I didn't think that you actually hadn't looked at the thread title.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* yeah, i didn't read the thread title. i thought it was still the GDT. :side: 

commencing: epic facepalm *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hardly. :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't put yourself down like that. You're awesome. 

She's a little slow out of the blocks today 



Lexielicious said:


> * Wait, did he just change the thread title, or am I drunk and read it wrong?  *





Sticksy said:


> Its a new thread Lexie  Get on msn


^ that darling.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I'm so playing Dreamcast later.

Nothing beats Soul Caliber, and NFL 2K.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Lexielicious said:


> * Wait, did he just change the thread title, or am I drunk and read it wrong?  *


Long day Lexie? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Don't put yourself down like that. You're awesome.
> 
> She's a little slow out of the blocks today


After last night Jimmy, I have every reason to. :$


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't usually post here but I thought I'd say hello to Kylie. HEY KYLIE! How are you doing?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Gina.  I'm ok thank you. How about you?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm doing well, thanks. I'm very bored at the moment though! I can't wait to get this next week and a half over with. I have a few things to finish off for school and then I'm free, finally! I'm writing this paper on the book Der Sturmer but for some reason, I'm having a very hard time writing it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Gina and Kylie, sup?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I'm doing well, thanks. I'm very bored at the moment though! I can't wait to get this next week and a half over with. I have a few things to finish off for school and then I'm free, finally! I'm writing this paper on the book Der Sturmer but for some reason, I'm having a very hard time writing it.


That's not long to go for school. That's great to hear that you're nearly done. I haven't heard of that book before. What's it about?



Sticksy said:


> Hey Gina and Kylie, sup?


Hi Nick. Not much, just getting through all my work as I'm taking tomorrow off and I don't want anything on my desk. :$

How about you?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Aussie said:


> That's not long to go for school. That's great to hear that you're nearly done. I haven't heard of that book before. What's it about?


It's basically a newspaper that Julius Streicher of the Nazi Party wrote when Hitler was in power. It was a powerful tool for propaganda whereby the Jews were presented as evil beings. I just can't seem to figure out how I want to format my paper!



Sticksy said:


> Hey Gina and Kylie, sup?


Hello Nick! I'm doing well, how about yourself? I love your sig by the way. The Motor City Machines Guns OWN! Nothing exciting is up with me, just trying to figure out what I'm going to do about this paper. How about you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick. Not much, just getting through all my work as I'm taking tomorrow off and I don't want anything on my desk. :$
> 
> How about you?





~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Hello Nick! I'm doing well, how about yourself? I love your sig by the way. The Motor City Machines Guns OWN! Nothing exciting is up with me, just trying to figure out what I'm going to do about this paper. How about you?


Nothing much, 4 and a half hours in and i've enrolled in 1 subject, missed all my lectures and so i'm pretty annoyed


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Why did you miss your lectures?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> It's basically a newspaper that Julius Streicher of the Nazi Party wrote when Hitler was in power. It was a powerful tool for propaganda whereby the Jews were presented as evil beings. I just can't seem to figure out how I want to format my paper!


Sounds very interesting. Hopefully it'll work out for you once you format it. 



Sticksy said:


> Nothing much, 4 and a half hours in and i've enrolled in 1 subject, missed all my lectures and so i'm pretty annoyed


Are you serious? I don't blame you for being annoyed. Why did it take so long to enrol?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Why did you miss your lectures?


Because i'm still at home trying to do this stuff :\



Aussie said:


> Are you serious? I don't blame you for being annoyed. Why did it take so long to enrol?


Its taking so long because of server loads and whatnot. Also 2 of my subjects are scewed up so i can't enrol properly in them.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Shit I'm sorry to hear that Nick.  No wonder you're pissed off. I didn't realise they do all that online now. Then again on the other hand it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, i'll have to email the year advisor and whinge and bitch later on


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KYLIE


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, i'll have to email the year advisor and whinge and bitch later on


Something you do very well I don't doubt. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> KYLIE


JIMMY!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey. I don't whinge & bitch well


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Sounds very interesting. Hopefully it'll work out for you once you format it.


Thank you Kylie! I'm sure it will all work out in the end. I'm going to try to write an outline tomorrow and figure myself out.



Sticksy said:


> Because i'm still at home trying to do this stuff :\


 I hate registration! It's always such a pain in the ass. I haven't even finished making my schedule for next semester yet. The good courses are usually full anyway, lol!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> JIMMY!!


How's it going?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hey guys.


Hi Reid, how are you?



Sticksy said:


> Hey. I don't whinge & bitch well


Sure you don't Nick. 



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Thank you Kylie! I'm sure it will all work out in the end. I'm going to try to write an outline tomorrow and figure myself out.


You're welcome Gina. Sounds like a good plan there. I'm sure it'll all be fine in the end. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> How's it going?


Ok I guess dear. How are you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie. i'm pretty good, got a weird stomach ache though, woke me up this morning after only about a hour of sleep. other then that i'm good. How are you.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Aww that's not good Reid. I hope you feel better soon. 

I'm alright. Just finishing up a few files at work before I go.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Afternoon all.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hai BKB.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sup Stoj?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Studying man, it's really doing my head in, you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Aww that's not good Reid. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I'm alright. Just finishing up a few files at work before I go.


Pretty sure it's just a really bad case of acid reflex.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

@ Stoj: Going over chem stuff again for like the billionth time. Gotta make sure I do well on the test tomorrow.

Sup king of kings?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

notm uch. what's up with you.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Studystudystudy. Exams coming up soon and a lot of testing going on at school before it. =/


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That blows, i'm all done with my testing. got done yesterday.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Macadamia Shortbread.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Also studying :/


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Aertolic~!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sup, mang?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What's up?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

doing some studying :/

You?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

yeh about to do the same.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

not much, bored, bout to go to workout or something.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Fuck trigonometry tbh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you doing basic trig (that SOH CAH TOA rule)) or where it gets a shitload more complicated with 1000 more rules that you need to remember?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The latter, I would guess.

Truth: I fucking hate maths. Also, really want to buy this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Saddened by the fact noone has commented on my picture, really am.

Also, feeling sick.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> The latter, I would guess.
> 
> Truth: I fucking hate maths. Also, really want to buy this.


I thought basic trig was like the hardest thing on the planet when I first learnt it. =/

I hate JB. Got one down the road and they never have the fucking Edge DVD in. Got the guy to order it and it still hasn't shown up. I'm just getting it off the net now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kenny McCormick said:


> Truth: Saddened by the fact noone has commented on my picture, really am.
> 
> Also, feeling sick.


I will look at it now.

That sucks 



brian kendrick's b said:


> I thought basic trig was like the hardest thing on the planet when I first learnt it. =/
> 
> I hate JB. Got one down the road and they never have the fucking Edge DVD in. Got the guy to order it and it still hasn't shown up. I'm just getting it off the net now.


lol. There are so many close to me, and they have good priced shit (or rather, shit that I can't find elsewhere).
Gonna get my friend a CD from their tomorrow for her birthday.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> lol. There are so many close to me, and they have good priced shit (or rather, shit that I can't find elsewhere).
> Gonna get my friend a CD from their tomorrow for her birthday.


What CD are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

brian kendrick's b said:


> What CD are you thinking of getting?


http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/Product/281045/SMOKEY_ROLLS_DOWN_THUNDER_CANYON_(DELUXE_ED)

She's a pretty big fan of this guy, but doesn't have any of the albums, so I thought I'd get her this.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth - Never heard of him. Looked him up on wiki and came across this though:



> Banhart calls his music "naturalismo".


I'm going to assume that means trippy music. :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

SOHCAHTOA and the sine and cosine rules.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

3Dee said:


> SOHCAHTOA and the sine and cosine rules.


The sine and cosine rules are shits. We got a formula sheet to take into our test on it, so I had them written down. (Y)


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeh, we get the formulas as well, just need to revise on how to use them


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek doesn't own.

I do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Totally reviving this thread...




3Dee said:


> SOHCAHTOA and the sine and cosine rules.





brian kendrick's b said:


> The sine and cosine rules are shits. We got a formula sheet to take into our test on it, so I had them written down. (Y)





3Dee said:


> Yeh, we get the formulas as well, just need to revise on how to use them


That isn't hard at all. Man up 



McQueen said:


> Derek doesn't own.
> 
> I do.


I don't know...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

someone change the thread name to 'boyz II men appreciation thread'


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That would be stupid.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

y....


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Yo yo yo


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josie said:


> y....


because no one appreciates Boyz 2 men..so this thread would be pretty damn dead :/



Alcoholic said:


> Yo yo yo


My Liege.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

you have a twin sissssster. your feelings have now betrayed her too. if you will not turn to the dark side, then perhaps she will...

NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Kylie, seb, Sticksy, Jimbo, and Al 

Sorry Josie, I don't know you at all. The name's Chris. How's it going?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Fuck this studying. It just won't work :|


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Studying is lame.

I barely did it in college, and if I did it was literally right before walking into the class.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Kylie, seb, Sticksy, Jimbo, and Al
> 
> Sorry Josie, I don't know you at all. The name's Chris. How's it going?


Hi Chris how are you? 

Josie is Josh 



Alcoholic said:


> Fuck this studying. It just won't work :|


Awwww  Take a break Tony if it's not working.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Studying is lame.
> 
> I barely did it in college, and if I did it was literally right before walking into the class.


Some don't have the intellectual baggage others have. ;/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hello.


Kylie, msn now 



BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Kylie, seb, Sticksy, Jimbo, and Al
> 
> Sorry Josie, I don't know you at all. The name's Chris. How's it going?


hey dude, sup?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hi Chris how are you?
> 
> Josie is Josh


I'm good, and you? Oh btw, thanks for the encouragement about my stress over the layoffs at my job. I saw it the next day and I really appreciate it.

Ah I see. I still don't know him too well, though.



Alcoholic said:


> Some don't have the intellectual baggage others have. ;/


Well just take a break and let your brain recharge for a bit.



Sticksy said:


> hey dude, sup?


Hey man. I'm at work right now. Sup with you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I was merely kidding, I'm highly intelligent. :side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Alcoholic said:


> I was merely kidding, I'm highly intelligent. :side:


Obviously. You used the word 'merely' and you're a Dolph Ziggler fan.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KYLIE!!!

MSN


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Obviously. You used the word 'merely' and you're a Dolph Ziggler fan.


 Indeed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah Kylie, you're missing on a good convo.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day sexy people

Truth: Kylie we <3 you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey man. I'm at work right now. Sup with you?


Thinking about how warm my bed would be atm and if i should get some sleep


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Thinking about how warm my bed would be atm and if i should get some sleep


Why, is it cold by you?

It's like 87 degrees here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm reasonably warm but its 'cold' outside. Don't know the exact temperature though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Kylie, msn now


Say please. 



BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm good, and you? Oh btw, thanks for the encouragement about my stress over the layoffs at my job. I saw it the next day and I really appreciate it.
> 
> Ah I see. I still don't know him too well, though.


I'm alright thanks. You're very welcome.  Did it work out ok?



Alcoholic said:


> I was merely kidding, I'm highly intelligent. :side:


Of course you are.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

please


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well alright then.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Aussie said:


> I'm alright thanks. You're very welcome.  Did it work out ok?


I don't know yet, the layoffs begin at the end of June/beginning of July. I'm working on not letting it bother me so much, though. There's nothing I can do about it, so I just have to be optimistic.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Are you on the Yankees BreatktheWalls?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Haha, nah man. How the hell are ya?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

might have to kill my xbox


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

How come?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I sold my 360 this week.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

'Death'


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> How come?


red rings


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I hate when the server fucks up.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Super Duper.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

REVIVE THIS THREAD.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

red ring of death = fail


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Never have I ever.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CERTS

JACOB


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG OERTS

HE OWNS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Derek doesn't watch Lost.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

He does own. sup brah? Haven't seen you around since your BAN.

Truth - Derek should probably watch Lost. Everyone should actually.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, its not like I've been told that for the past 5 years or anything.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Swagger


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm actually going to be going to grab an application for a job tomorrow at the hotel where the WWE people will be staying when they come to town tomorrow for a house show.

Hopefully I'll run into somebody when I'm filling out the application in the lobby. 


Truth- I'm out. Laterzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I feel bad that this is the case, Derek. But you have much to catch up on if you ever decide to. 

Yeah I'm around, wasn't around much before the BAN either. Stupidest ban ever, and when asked the *person who banned me* had no response. Figures


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Who banned you?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The big man.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The great one himself.. I figured as much.

so what u been up to?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

OWNAGE™

u fuckin' best. u the best i evah had. 

<3


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I take offense to that, switch. 

I been around, working my ass off getting ready for this holiday weekend over here.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killswitch <3

pull some strings and make Certs the mod of this section.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a kicker


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

If it was my show I would throw Certs in a seperate group under the name of 'Der Führer'.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Certs said:


> I feel bad that this is the case, Derek. But you have much to catch up on if you ever decide to.
> 
> Yeah I'm around, wasn't around much before the BAN either. Stupidest ban ever, and when asked the *person who banned me* had no response. Figures


CERTS


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sebs first post in a thread not being Killswitch shows the love has been erased. 

*cries*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

KILLSWITCH

i stil wuv u :O


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

THE FUHRER

that name owns


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*BOO URNS*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

First time ive been in this thread for a bit, not that anyone caresmind you but hay whatever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Thinking about growing my hair out like John Morrison.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

A-Dolph Hitler Ziggler


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> KILLSWITCH
> 
> i stil wuv u :O


~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Thinking about growing my hair out like John Morrison.


my hair is long but not like Morrison's since it's curly. Chicks dig it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

My birthday in 1 hour and 45 mins, woo be 18, .


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

WWF said:


> Hey people.


Hey, sup?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:hb Monster


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Have a good one, Monster.



Stojy Freak said:


> Hey, sup?


Watching ESPN. You?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you

How are you KS?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

And many more. 

EDIT: This comment is to Monster's B-Day talk. -_-


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone seen I Love You, Man?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Ownage™;7268106 said:


> Has anyone seen I Love You, Man?


I have. It's the best comedy movie I've seen so far this year.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I would agree with that. Very funny.

SLAPPIN DA BASS


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™;7268055 said:


> my hair is long but not like Morrison's since it's curly. Chicks dig it.


My hair thick and straight for the most part. It will take another two or three months to get it as long as Morrison's but I don't know if I want to wait that long.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

get fake hair like HBK


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> CERTS


 ~!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> get fake hair like HBK


Nah, I want it all natural.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ginger


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

save the thread, save the world.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

this thread has been shit today


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell me about it. Wow.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

haha yup ....

I need a new sig soon


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMMIT!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> haha yup ....
> 
> I need a new sig soon


That Marley sig you made me was awesome, and I'll be souped to wear it after Cudi.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

haha cool ty  

already started my next sig (sort of)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Today pretty much owned.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Why's that?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Totally wanna get a pygmy marmoset


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A party at school. Skipped class all day. 8*D
*
Edit:* Real men have pygmy marmosets.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Roadents aren't my biggest fans.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

It's a monkey


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I would bite the little fuckers head off 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd be afraid to lose that, tbh. It looks pretty fuckin' awesome, though.

*Edit:* DIAF, Es.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I would bite the little fuckers head off 8*D


I reckon it could take you tbh.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

make me a banner you welsh twat


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I talked my mom into letting me stay home from school tomorrow. 4 day weekend~! 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

isaac wat


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I loved skipping school on the Friday before a Monday holiday. *


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

wait wat


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I loved skipping school on the Friday before a Monday holiday. *


Yeah, it pretty much owns. :l


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

FARK. just over slept by 2 hours.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one, Jimmy.

Truth - Just saw the music video for Kanye West's song 'Amazing'. The video is shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I plan on oversleeping by about 5 hours tomorrow morning.

Long week


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stay up till 4; wake up at 12. My awesome plan.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just started watching "Fanboys." As a Star Wars fan, this movie is going to be epic.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth - Thanking God the weekend is finally here. Pretty much got a three day weekend too~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from Seeing "Terminator: Salvation"

Pretty good flick. A bit more action and less plot than I would have hoped, but still pretty good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My friends decided to see Angels & Demons over Terminator. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why would they do that? Terminator has Batman.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I lost my wallet which means i lost my bus card which means i can't go to college....meh, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fuckin hell...13 degrees!
About fucking time. Been waiting for this weather for aaaaaaaages.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi.

Why do you like this horrid weather? I'm frozen over here. =/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

brian kendrick's b said:


> Hi.
> 
> Why do you like this horrid weather? I'm frozen over here. =/


I love the wind and the rain. Especially when the winds blowing in your face. Love that feeling.

I don't really feel the cold, but I have to admit my legs are getting a bit nippy...I am only wearing shorts tho.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Real men wear shorts


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I love the wind and the rain. Especially when the winds blowing in your face. Love that feeling.
> 
> I don't really feel the cold, but I have to admit my legs are getting a bit nippy...I am only wearing shorts tho.


:lmao @ only wearing shorts in this weather. God I wish I had the ability to not feel the cold like you.

I much rather summer. Beach > me huddled in front of a heater. The first day of winter is really the only day I care for.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Real men wear shorts


Oyeah. Sorry to hear about your wallet, Pep. :sad:



brian kendrick's b said:


> :lmao @ only wearing shorts in this weather. God I wish I had the ability to not feel the cold like you.
> 
> I much rather summer. Beach > me huddled in front of a heater. The first day of winter is really the only day I care for.


I just had a shower and now I'm suited up and looking pretty badass tbh. Got a friends 18th tonight and I'm going with another mate as 'Men in Black'. Yes, we're awesome like that.

Winter = fantastic. 1. My birthday's in winter. 2. All the good shit happens in winter. 3. Rain. 4. Wind. 5. Hail! 6. Jeans 7. No sweating.

yes.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's ok, i'm pretty sure its in my mum's car.

or on the poolside of my work.


any excuse to have a day off really


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My wallets in my pocket.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

summer can fuck off. winter or nothing.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> My wallets in my pocket.


Mine's on my desk. It currently has more shrapnel in it than the whole of Vietnam, but I'll clean it out later. Too busy trying to look badass atm.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> It's ok, i'm pretty sure its in my mum's car.
> 
> or on the poolside of my work.
> 
> ...


Well at least you know where it is.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I just had a shower and now I'm suited up and looking pretty badass tbh. Got a friends 18th tonight and I'm going with another mate as 'Men in Black'. Yes, we're awesome like that.
> 
> Winter = fantastic. 1. My birthday's in winter. 2. All the good shit happens in winter. 3. Rain. 4. Wind. 5. Hail! 6. Jeans 7. No sweating.
> 
> yes.


Pics to be posted imo.

Epic list of epic for winter is a bit shorter here: 1) B'day. 2) Chicks winter school uniform = skirt. Awww yeah. :side: 3) Jeans

I sweat all year round anyway.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

brian kendrick's b said:


> Pics to be posted imo.
> 
> Epic list of epic for winter is a bit shorter here: 1) B'day. 2) Chicks winter school uniform = skirt. Awww yeah. :side: 3) Jeans
> 
> I sweat all year round anyway.


Wilco skippah. I'll try and get some pics taken.

Chicks in any school uniform = hawt. 

Fuck I'm tired. Running purely off caffeine atm. Hope it holds for another 6 hours


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Its my birthday today, i'm 18, WOOOOOO.


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Why are people loving Winter? Weirdos


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Monster said:


> Truth: Its my birthday today, i'm 18, WOOOOOO.


hbd imo. Have a good day.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:hb ..


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Josh's sig is all kinds of WIN


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KYLIE!!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Truth: Its my birthday today, i'm 18, WOOOOOO.


:hb



Ultimoron said:


> Why are people loving Winter? Weirdos


Well, it's always nice to sleep in a warm bed and rugged up, in front of a woodfire and enjoying the snow etc.

But I prefer summer - the beach pretty much owns a lot


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie, otherwise known as Misses Aerts o).

How are you?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

The VG arena Is born


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> KYLIE!!!!


BEN!!!

HOw areyiou?



Alcoholic said:


> Kylie, otherwise known as Misses Aerts o).
> 
> How are you?


Awwwww <3333

I;ma little drunkI thin k but goodthanks.  howare you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> BEN!!!
> 
> HOw areyiou?
> 
> ...


Useful info. :side:

Get on MSN


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> BEN!!!
> 
> HOw areyiou?
> 
> ...


Drunken Kylie 

MSN 

I'm mixed :/ you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

hireid 

DOntknow about mSN.I'mahbout to passout


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You won't be the first person do to that on MSN if you go on.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> hireid
> 
> DOntknow about mSN.I'mahbout to passout


Do me a favor, sweetypies.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

awwww TOny <3333 

Iknow Reid lol.Im prett y badthoiugh


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I remember Hannah fell asleep during a mass convo once. Sorta the same thing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> hireid
> 
> DOntknow about mSN.I'mahbout to passout


Tsk tsk. Toughen up princess 

I thought madam could handle her drink? 



Aussie said:


> awwww TOny <3333
> 
> Iknow Reid lol.Im prett y badthoiugh


MSN heals you. And, well, water as well.



the king of kings said:


> I remember Hannah feel asleep during a mass convo once. Sorta the same thing.


'Cept she wasn't blind drunk


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

She could have been.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

shusssh ben

oki;ll log onsoon


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yay!

And you won't make me hush


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dead.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I think there's more post saying this thread is dead rather then conversation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

dead thread

:argh:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JACOB Mercer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes indeed.

Ownage, who's Miz ddting in your sig. looks like some Hogan fan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MIZ ON RAW.

(usertitle change plz)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> Ownage, who's Miz ddting in your sig. looks like some Hogan fan.


it's Santino


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* REALLY? *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Crack a bottle


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Doesn't look like him.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I still can't believe Khali can't take out a small pipsqueak with a chair. :side: *


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

:admin:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lexielicious said:


> * I still can't believe Khali can't take out a small pipsqueak with a chair. :side: *


I advise you not to go there. :side:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Oh Hai Platt. To what do we owe for this  shitty  marvelous visit?  *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lexielicious said:


> * I still can't believe Khali can't take out a small pipsqueak with a chair. :side: *


Would you wanna fuck with a man who wants to shake your hands, then goes on to kick your ass?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lexielicious said:


> * REALLY? *


really


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Really really.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* NO U.. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm pretty damn calm, tbph.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I think that's good news for the whole forum.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It really is.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek, go apeshit plz.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

SUPER MONSTER EVIL HEEL 


Banning spree. But don't include me. Or Tony.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I'm pretty relaxed right now.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well your straight edge so it must be something else....what's the secret?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

DON'T CALM THE FUCK OUT


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

"Calm out"? You trippin', fool?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Imma steady


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

shut up


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

BOO URNS


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Are they shouting Boo?


or BOOURNS?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I bought the Simpsons season 10 today and immediately watched one of the greatest episodes of all time:

HOMER TO THE MAX


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

MAX POWER


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

DOH!1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello people.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

never been much of a Simpsons fan tbh :$


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

that is unfortunate


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

perhaps


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Killswitch said:


>


I agree with all of this.

Truth: Think I've done some heavy nerve damage to my left hand. It's causing me to suck at shooting a basketball, and really, without basketball, all I've got left is the booze and the hookers. 2 out of 3 ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- My back is feeling wierd.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- considering starting a "Fuck the Nuggets" chant at the house show tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck the Lakers. 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fuck the....police.


Maybe.





Probably not.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

chill the fuck out


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You first.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT



and who is this "Black hawk" guy? He just joined and he's an admin?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

All I know is that he works for VS.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

VS probably.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And there are new mod spots opened.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great, another guy just shows up and says he's making changes to the staff. God dammit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You better watch out Derek.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

What new mod spots??????

Nothing's changed.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lol'd, laying off people due to the resection


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

My mod bar is in danger. I feel it. I can't go back to silver, man. I CAN'T GO BACK!

FUCK THIS!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Hang on, all you have to do is put in a good case and he'll make you staff? the fuck?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Do you mean recession Eveny?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The whole thing has a weird feel about it. Like when you forget the clocks move forward and the 6 o' clock news comes on at 7 o' clock.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So i'm justy geussing that stuff is happening in the staff section?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kinda.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

And the VIP section, am applying for the lulz


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Andy3000 said:


> My mod bar is in danger. I feel it. I can't go back to silver, man. I CAN'T GO BACK!
> 
> FUCK THIS!


:lmao, don't worry Andy, you still have a mod spot elsewhere that will always be there for ya .

I just noticed that "Apply to be a mod" thread, and thought I would come in here to see if anyone knew what was happened lol. So is this new "admin" crazy or something?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

derp derp derp


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

crazy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek really needs to go to the rant and use his catchphrase. It's really the perfect time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who is the new admin? I mean I know what his nick is but I don't recognize it or anything. Was he even a poster here?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

David said he was some guy from VS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- david said that?

Interesting....


I've said too much.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ahhhh cool. It's nice someone from VS actually looks at this place. *


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/458010-greetings.html#post7270510


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah i was talking to him on MSN when it all started happening. He knows as much as we do though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder who it was that actually sent VS emails about Mercer. :lmao 

That's pretty pathetic. *unless it was one of my good friends and in that case I'm only joking... 


 *

*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This forum is constantly finding new ways to entertain me


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

contact VS just to make sure he isn't a hacker ~_~

what if he was never sent and is just fucking around with the site XD


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn this shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> This forum is constantly finding new ways to entertain me


Me too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What's wrong Aerts?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i was the one who emailed VS

black_hawk era > PG Rants era


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tony for SuperMod and Derek for Admin or we riot. *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Tony for SuperMod and Derek for Admin or we riot. *


I'm willing to settle for this. 

But if I'm made king, surely I'll need queen Sabrina by my side.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Eveny Screwd said:


> contact VS just to make sure he isn't a hacker ~_~
> 
> what if he was never sent and is just fucking around with the site XD


That would be rather awesome tbh .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

certs 4 dumpster mod

lady croft 4 official blogger

hawt es 4 graphics help team


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's happened now?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I support that idea.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I sent in my application for WWE mod.



shut up seb said:


> i was the one who emailed VS
> 
> black_hawk era > PG Rants era


You didn't like RANTS 2009?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> What's happened now?


Check the staff section.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

me for rants


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> I sent in my application for WWE mod.


u should have got it when carl stepped down


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

god bless this mess


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> god bless this mess


Indeed


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

seb for wwe please


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> u should have got it when carl stepped down


I don't think I'm liked. MakaveliRCW was a good pick though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What's happened now?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/458023-fuck-shit.html


*Read that too. 



:lmao I got called a bitch via rep... :lmao And I haven't even been a bitch lately! *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

im officially declaring this whole situation fucking stupid


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

he's a decent poster, but..

Ownage > MakaveliRCW


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/458023-fuck-shit.html
> 
> 
> *Read that too.
> ...


Were you ever?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

check it out

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7270935-post23.html


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All I can say is


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> All I can say is


I'd mark if they replaced you with Bradley :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

ownage owns; who'd of guessed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mods with one post are awesome. 


If this happened on April 1st it would have been funnier. *


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> All I can say is


just read that you're going to be at the Olimpico on Wednesday night. That's fucking sick bro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tony, I'm sarcastic at times but I don't recall ever really being a bitch. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

bitch :O


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7244073-post43.html

:lmao, i was catching up on one of the rants and i see this


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sab is a huge bitch, not sure why people are denying it.



Ownage™ said:


> just read that you're going to be at the Olimpico on Wednesday night. That's fucking sick bro.


I'm not one to miss those sort of epic nights.



shut up seb said:


> I'd mark if they replaced you with Bradley :side:


If anyone can step into my shoes, ITS BRADDERS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> bitch :O


*Only when I'm on all fours. 







SAB DIGS BEN! *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

See another typical bitchy remark.

JUST BE NICE FOR ONCE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is a pretty cool stunt.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> See another typical bitchy remark.
> 
> JUST BE NICE FOR ONCE


*I'm too much of an E-Whore to be nice. If I tried being nice it would ruin my rep. 



Derek, I love that song!  Porno Star and Lit Up are my favorites by them though. *


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> This is a pretty cool stunt.


Where's your JACOB sig man?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Where's your JACOB sig man?


My computer was raped by malware, I had to MURDER it and put it out of it's misery. PS died with it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

> Hello. One of the first jobs I have been given on here is to find new staff to replace some of the current ones who are moving on to pastures new. Because you members are premiums I am giving you all a chance to apply. If you are interested then please drop me a private message with.....
> 
> Why you think you would be a good moderator?
> What section would you like to moderate in?
> ...


Just working on my application atm. I'll run it by you guys before I send it off though.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Did my application already 

8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

share it with us 3dee


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm going to put all my accolades from the previous WF awards in mine.

it will help my case.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

its personal, may jepodarise my chances

8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We should be able to vote on these applications. 

I wouldn't charge much for my vote.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *We should be able to vote on these applications.
> 
> I wouldn't charge much for my vote.*


would  rep nudes suffice?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've sent my CV, I should be admin within the next 4 minutes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> would  rep nudes suffice?


*Absolutely. I would have went for tighty whities if I'm being totally honest.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

> Why you think you would be a good moderator?


Extremely active, opinionated, and well-known/ respected poster.

Take a look at my credentials:

WF mid-year awards 2008 - Voted Best Mafia Player
WF mid-year awards 2008 - Voted 4th Best WWE Section Poster
WF end of year awards 2008 - Voted 3rd Best WWE Section Poster
WF end of year awards 2008 - Voted 4th Overall Best Member



> What section would you like to moderate in?


The WWE Section. It's my favourite section and it's the one i'm most active in.



> No experience required although being active does help.


I'm extremely active in the section. As you can see above, my posting abilities are appreciated by the other WWE section posters, so I would command the respect a moderator would inevitably require.


Thoughts?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pray to God Austin101 doesn't submit his resume


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You don't have a chance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

fuck you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BOO URNS


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

seb wins


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

This is rather delightful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maybe there should be a new rule.


NEW RULE - Anyone with over 20 posts cannot be admin or mod. *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am amused by this kind of perhaps takeover.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damnit.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Make me mod cause I'll close threads and stuff.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: excited for Game 2 of Cavs/Magic tonight .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i wonder if my mod chances would increase if i threw my post count and rep count in my application. hmmmm.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: You should just hope the new admin doesn't know how to look at previous bans Seb.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Truth: excited for Game 2 of Cavs/Magic tonight .


*I wasn't until the Magic won game one.  


And be careful with that post count. I don't want you to jeopardize your modship. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i've only been banned 3 times, plus one of them was a mistake and one of them was completely b/s.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut up seb said:


> i wonder if my mod chances would increase if i threw my post count and rep count in my application. hmmmm.


your chances would increase if you shut up


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Orlando will *DOMINATE*.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I guess Jason/John has actually left. The A Game era is officially over. I wonder if this means that the Rants section will become anarchy again.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I HAVE NEVER LAUGHED SO HARD


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay who set J Mercer up for this L? I see what ya'll did. You pep talked him into being the "bad guy" and now that people are bringing their A Game he gets the boot... That's cold.... cold cold cold!*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I didn't know AMP made a video of that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I feel strangely important.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> I feel strangely important.


how so


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm a puppeteer, kid.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I hope the channel that carries Smackdown actually comes in tonight so I can watch some of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- IT WAS ME AUSTIN! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- IT WAS ME AUSTIN! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!!!!!


SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

THE HIGHER POWER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ahut up seb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ahut?

nice botch, ASS


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Gone boring on here now again very quickly.  damn members becoming suspicious.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Totally called this.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Should ban everyone. By everyone I mean Seb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i wasn't suspicious, i was curious as to why Mercer was still the rants mod though, and i checked the sports section and couldn't find bballfan, though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You need to do something again...

Seriously that was far too entertaining to only last 3 hours...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

They'll go on another strike or something soon, don't worry. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

agreed that the plug was pulled too early, should've banned more staff members and had headliner make a rant and throw a paddy imo. i was fooled


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

they got me good


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i'd have marked to see DH and Postage with red bars tbl


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Or Tony with a blue one. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

been there done that, it's stale now


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm glad Mercer's still with us though. I like that guy.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

you're stale though, really.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

you could have been our head of direction tony, but you blew it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That's it. NO ERTS CONNECTION reunion for you.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I see the line in the sand...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EVOLUTION IS A MISTERY


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I might go watch Star Trek tonight. Or Angels & Demons.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

DEAD THREAD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DAVID


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

WWF said:


> DAVID


It's ARNOLD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Helga is one nice piece of ass (minus the uni-brow).


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

WWF said:


> Helga is one nice piece of ass (minus the uni-brow).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ARNIE FOR SHORT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What kinda shenaigans are going on here?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Episode where Homer is Mr. Burns assistant is so amazing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CERTS!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

weird night for me :/


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I'm in such an 80s Sitcom theme song kick right now and I'm finding all the classics.

I love it


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you still drunk Kylie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

No dear, just hungover :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Heidi-Ho There, Neighbor.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello madam Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> Heidi-Ho There, Neighbor.


Shut up Flanders. :side:




How are you mate? 



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Hello madam Kylie.


Hi Damien, how are you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should get drunk again and try to seduce me.

Yeah that goes for you too Draiman.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> You should get drunk again and try to seduce me.
> 
> Yeah that goes for you too Draiman.


Do I really have to be drunk to seduce you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Just went back and read Aussie's drunk posts.

lol


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

What drunk posts? :$:$:$:$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Shut up Flanders. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good. You?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

check your post history


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Do I really have to be drunk to seduce you?


To be fair it is more amusing that way. You were on here pretty plowed at some point yesterday Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> I'm good. You?


Quite embarrassed at the moment. :$



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> check your post history


Oh shit that is bad. :$



McQueen said:


> To be fair it is more amusing that way. You were on here pretty plowed at some point yesterday Kylie.


I'm glad I can provide your entertainment dear....but I seriously don't remember logging on last night. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- back from the Raw house show. Was okay, not great. This was by far the best part of the show:



Paul "The Great" Wright to some jobber in the audience said:


> Calm down Buddy, or I'll have to buy your house and kick you out of it.


Oh, and the Bella twins are fucking hot as hell.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sad I missed that MSN convo then if you really went on.

GFY Derek.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm doing well Kylie thanks 



> you should get drunk again and try to seduce me.
> 
> Yeah that goes for you too Draiman


And McQueen, what can I say? Your hot when I'm drunk :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sounds like you had fun Derek. 



McQueen said:


> Sad I missed that MSN convo then if you really went on.
> 
> GFY Derek.


If you had been on MSN I'm sure I would have let you take advantage of me. 

I remember logging onto MSN but for some strange reason I don't remember logging on here. :$

Anyway I do have to run gents. Have fun. <3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I had a hard time concentrating on the divas tag match. I mean the entire match the twin that wasn't in the ring was jumping and bouncing up and down on the apron. You could bounce a quarter off of those asses.

Just thought you should know that Eric.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lucky bastard!

Thanks Draiman, means a lot man.

Bye Kylie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Headliner's Heaven
> The place where the elite can enjoy the paradise Headliner's Heaven has to offer.


Wonder how quick that will be changed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

About as quickly as people realized there was something fishy about 'Black Hawk'


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You did hear about our little stunt, didn't you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw it. Pretty funny stuff.

Later all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

biggie smalls


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Biggie smalls?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NOTORIOUS


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

She wants to touch me woah oh
She wants to love me woah oh
She'll never leave me woah oh hoo hoo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

umm...k.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey WWF, you're a magic fan aren't you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

owned.

kidding. <3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We owned Boston.

kidding. <3


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i fuck around and get hardcore


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ok...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That was awesome. Skip Bayless is going to keep his mouth shut from now on. should have done it after Lebron scored like 29 straight points against detroit a few years ago.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sup king of kings?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> That was awesome. Skip Bayless is going to keep his mouth shut from now on. should have done it after Lebron scored like 29 straight points against detroit a few years ago.


yeah, he shut him up with that clutch shot today, i'd say.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

brian kendrick's b said:


> Sup king of kings?


Not much, playing some video games.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

in the words of our esteemed Suprah!Mod: "blah blah blah"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuckin' sup bitches :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're all fagalous.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

My Liege.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

heaven bound


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

thedragon


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just over 12 hours till he is crowned the new light heavyweight champion, imo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Josie, post noodz. Right here, titties all up in this bitch. Go for it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> thedragon


I can't wait for RITCHIE DE LAET's debut. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Just pm her.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

andy, i'll post nudes if the lakers beat denver next game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Rockets?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy hey


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah not sure why i said that


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup ben?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much, just chillin' before getting my next assignment done tomorrow.

Also checking in on the Super 14 semi-final that my side is playing in, I doubt they'll win but atm they're leading 

You?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not a whole lot.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

gonna go to bed, tired. night all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nighty night Josie


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

I am watching IPL semifinals


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Evening Gents...


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

sup people


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Neverbeen Screwd


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sup J?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ntm, just got home from swim practice followed by coaching swim practice, quite tired and smelly of chlorine. Just eating lunch and chilling now. You?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got a 99 Honda Civic ftw


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

trying to finish something in PS but have no idea how to do so :sad:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

HYPE BTW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mortal Kombat Mythologies: Sub Zero > Infamous


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> just got home from swim practice followed by coaching swim practice, quite tired and smelly of chlorine. *Just eating lunch and chilling now.* You?


Same. I took a dip in the pool last night. It was quite nice.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Just went for a swim myself. It was very refreshing.

Hey guys...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have a great idea. Let's kill off Sub-Zero and Scorpion in the very first movie!*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I have a great idea. Let's kill off Sub-Zero and Scorpion in the very first movie!*


Then we have them return in the sequel in which we kill the one good thing from the first movie (Johnny) off!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I have a great idea. Let's kill off Sub-Zero and Scorpion in the very first movie!*


I don't see how that would be a problem.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sub-Zero looked like Nicholas Cage in the second movie


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Those movies could have been sooooooo much better. 

We need a Sub-Zero spinoff movie... well if he wasn't DEAD!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nicholas Cage is the worst actor of our generation.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Are you saying you don't like his mono-tone style of delivering dialog, Derek?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed. That and he's the same person in almost every movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nicholas Cage is the worst actor of our generation.


Face/Off disagrees w/ your assessment


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I only own two Nicholas Cage movies, which is weird for a self-confessed film geek like me...

The Rock & Con Air



EDIT: No wait, I have 4, Add Snake Eyes & Face/Off To that list...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Face/Off was a terrible movie. But you already knew my opinion on that movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Raising Arizona also disagrees you ASS


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah Raising Arizona is a great movie


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bah. I'm done talking about this. I hate Nicholas Cage. End of.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

YEAH THATS RIGHT YOU CANT SAY ANYTHING BAD ABOUT RAISING ARIZONA CAN YOU BECAUSE NICK CAGE OWNED IN IT


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh shit I forgot Raising Arizona..

Make that 5 Nic Cage movies...

Hang on... THat means I legally own more Nic Cage movies than James Stewart Movies?

Fucking hell...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I absolutely LOVE Raising Arizona. But, for the record, by admitting that does not mean I like Nicolas Cage.  The guy bores me almost as much as Randy Orton. As a matter of fact, those two have a lot in common.  Randy Orton is WWE's version of Nicolas Cage.


LoL, Craig 
*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nicholas Cage has a face that screams I'm a creepy bastard. Other than that, meh, don't really have an opinion on him.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Nicholas Cage is still pretty shit tbh.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That's legit worrying me, Jimmy Stewart is possibly my favourite actor ever, but when it comes to Films featuring him that I own legally I only have 4:

Harvey
It's a Wonderful Life
Rear Window
Vertigo

Although if you count the films I have illegally (Philidelphia Story, The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, etc.) I thankfully have more..


EDIT: Bless your soul WCW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, Sean "The Fucking Man" Connery made that film watchable. Him and Ed Harris.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My favorite actor is Johnny Depp. I own the majority of his movies.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I loved Depp until he ruined Willy Wonka

Although Ed Wood might be one of my favourite movies ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dwayne Johnson is my favorite actor


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Yeah, Sean "The Fucking Man" Connery made that film watchable. Him and Ed Harris.


Sean Connery makes any film he is in watchable. And that's because he owns all. As for Cage, his best acting role was in Leaving Las Vegas. He was really good in it, TBH.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Dwayne Johnson is my favorite actor


*I smell what you're cookin', btw.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Craig said:


> I loved Depp until he ruined Willy Wonka


I still haven't seen that version of Willy Wonka.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes you are, KS.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lolwut?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm an aggressive attention whore. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm neither agressive nor am I a attention whore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm a passive aggressive attention whore, tbph.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

con air, national treasure, gone in 60 seconds, face/off and leaving las vegas were all awesome.

Cage OWNS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cage was the least interesting person in Con Air.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Those movies were good in spite of Cage.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cage was awesome in Con Air, just not on the levels of John Malkovich.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Or Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoyed Bangkok with Cage. And I actually liked his performance in it. Simply because of the way he acts the role was perfect for him. His tone of delivery is something I'd imagine a hitman being like.  

It's kinda like how I say that Orton is playing his current character well. Simply because the role is written to his personality. It's not that he's doing anything different. It's just that he fits the character he's portraying.  *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

One of my least favorite movies has him in it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

gimme the loot


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just had to wait 35 mins to download legacy off rapidshare. sux


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

wow today sucked, had to finish up some HW :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- bored.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

As am I.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Truth - I want to marry Miley Cyrus tbh.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I st-st-stuttered when you asked me what I'm thinkin bout


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:lmao lolwut?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Miley Cyrus lyric son.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

hmm :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If Miley ever gets 'sexually assulted', I now know who to call the police on.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

A Miley lyric?

Seriously?


*realises that he knows every single Springsteen lyric ever, including his supremely cheesy stuff, and his stuff about hookers, and promptly shuts up out of embaressment*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Miley's pretty awesome.

time to work on my brew count


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

When I first went to see Hannah Montana: The Movie, it was with my mate for the fun of it because we were bored.
But, tbh, is pretty awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice ass, Ownage.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

it is a nice ass isn't it

My friend's girlfriend took her little sisters to see the Hannah Montana movie so me and some of my buddies got high and tagged along. It was awesome.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I finally left school on Friday =]
Still have to go in for my GCSE Exams though 
Not long though, only until 18th June.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

DAT ASS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Es, get a new sig.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I want a new sig.
Hence the reason I made a banner request


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

what are you kids up to?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Being _SEX_. You?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

The Lion King owns.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes. that.

Lion King is simply epic.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I got my go go go go go go go go go go gadget flow


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

derp derpy derp


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

motherfucking rabbits ejaculating sunshine


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I hate 'Go Go Gadget Flow'.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LION KING OWNS.

My favorite movie ever. Seriously.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

i suck at text :sad:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I know how you feel. :/


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lazer


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Ownage™;7274020 said:


> LION KING OWNS.
> 
> My favorite movie ever. Seriously.


Fuckin <3 u.



TheManWithThePlan said:


> i suck at text :sad:





WWF said:


> I know how you feel. :/


My text always pwns :side:



Ownage™;7274043 said:


> lazer


blazer.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I heart you too Jim Coptafeel.

tazer


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I was supposed to finish my cover in PS, fail :/


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Even the man in the moon disappeared...

out for now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lazer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dubya see dubya E. Dangerously


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE GREAT


I marked for him owning some piece of shit fan last night.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Taker said:


> Truth - I want to marry Miley Cyrus tbh.


Are you still younger than 20?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe in a thing called love.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


>


:lmao was Show heel at the time or something?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, at this point he was in the nWo.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've seen the match list for the set. Looks solid.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Damnit, Necro Butcher was on Lex & Terry yesterday morning. The one damn time I don't listen to the show and they do something with a guy I'd like to actually listen to talk and maybe call in and ask a question too.

Of course, they used him to staple $20 bills to the guy who does all the stupid shit on the show's ass and tounge, so I'm not sure how much time he got with phone calls lol.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Necro is a fountain of wisdom


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.lexandterry.com/getdoc/d...-2896a2d8a9c6/Taint-vs-The-Necro-Butcher.aspx

Hilarious stuff.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dah hell?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

then everybody leaves. What a dump.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I see your membership ran out. :/


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ugh, why does the weekend end so quickly?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul Bearer just got a mention on Coronation Street, at a funeral.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YEAHHHHH


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Paul Bearer just got a mention on Coronation Street, at a funeral.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I got pretty fucking wasted last night. Long Islands will do that to ya.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I was invited to get wasted but I have the JOY! of an exam tommorow and need to fucking study.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I have to work tomorrow, but might get smashed tonight if Anderlecht win the title. :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Anderlecht is the Dolph Ziggler of "football"

Completely awesome.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Drink whilst studying, tbh.

Working whilst hungover does own tbfh


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I might just say fuck it to studyign depending on teh result of Today's football...

I hate HElicopter Sunday.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Anderlecht is the Dolph Ziggler of "football"
> 
> Completely awesome.


Damn straight. At least you know your stuff. 

<3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Anderlecht is the Dolph Ziggler of "football"
> 
> Completely awesome.


Anderlecht are the Rico of football tbh in their nice purple outfits 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rico was pretty badass tbh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

YOOOUUUU LOOK SOOOOOO...GOOD TO ME


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

If Anderlecht is the Rico, who are the BIlly and CHuck?


EDIT: MOTHERFUCKER! Looks like Celtic have lost the title at the final game.....

again.


DAMN YOU TO HELL HELICOPTER SUNDAY!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Helicopter Sunday?

Billy & Chuck (and Rico) were pretty entertaining actually.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

"Helicopter Sunday" is the name given to teh final day of the Scottish Football Premier League, but only when the title comes down to the final game.

What happens is that both of the teams contesting for first place kick off at the exact same time, and a helicopter is put up into the air, depending on how the games are going the Helicopter will go towards one stadium or the other, so that the minute the final whistle is blown the trophy can be handed to the winning team.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ziggler is gonna become a pancake when the *GREAT* Khali gets a hold of him 

Who won the title then?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Rangers...

I know it sounds odd that I'm going batshit over a little game but In Scotland the Rangers/Celtic divide is more than that, it dates back the 1800s and it's not Rangers/Celtic, it's more Protestants/Catholics...

People die over them... a lot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if Andy is high and at the game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm well aware of the Rangers/Celtic rivalry. I lol @ the fact that people fight over a bunch of other people kicking a ball around a field for 90 minutes.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn, Celtic lost the title?
My faourite scottish team aswell, hopefully they will win it next year, and Chelsea will win the Barclays Premier League.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I got pretty fucking wasted last night. Long Islands will do that to ya.


What do you know about Long Island? 

And speaking of your sig for a moment, where the hell has KIF been?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

what is good people?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Certs said:


> What do you know about Long Island?
> 
> And speaking of your sig for a moment, where the hell has KIF been?


I only know what you taught me from the "New Fuckin' Haircut" video.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KIF RIP?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe KIF died in the big floods up in Fargo a month or so ago, but probably not. My guess he got tired of the forum or Jax lost his TV remote again (could be from the flood) and they are looking for it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I miss KIF


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Lets all make a card telling KIF we want his ass back and send it to his address.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is pretty awesome. 

Derek, if you were star rating someones career who would you consider to have the most stars overall.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know. Maybe Flair.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A certain someone in a mask is behind you ready to palm strike you to death.

Don't....turn.....around....


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Ric Flair > Terry Funk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, Liger was here last week.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Ric Flair > All those so called Japan wrestlers.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Liger? He means Rey Mysterio. Tell him, Eric.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AIW said:


> Ric Flair > Terry Funk.


Debateable.



AIW said:


> Ric Flair > All those so called Japan wrestlers.


Most yes but not all. Debateable.

Trying to decide if I want to get another season of DBZ today and continue to relive my dorky adolescent years but i'm at the Garlic Jr. crap. Kinda interested in the final season since I haven't seen it yet.

Who's that shorter than a pie. R-E-Y. This song blows ya know, he we go!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't go that far, AIW.

I'd put the careers of Kobashi, Misawa, Mutoh and Liger up againt anybody else out there and the only person who I would think possibly had a better career than any of those guys is Flair.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You forgot Jumbo D-Man. He should have got a shot to hold the NWA Title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, you're right. I'm probably forgetting a couple of other people.

And in 10 years I'd imagine Tanahashi would be in that same league.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Debateable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just messing around with the Flair stuff. I actually like the Funker more. 

BTW, McQueen that season set you have is worth it for th Trunks and Andriod sagas. Which are my favorite ones in all of DBZ. Wait until you get to the part where Vegeta shows off his Super Saiyan powers for the first time. That is when it really picks up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I know i've seen that. All i've missed was the last chunk with Buu after Gohan started kicking his ass and thats in the final DVD set which just came out.

I just finished season 3 a few days ago and now that means Season 4 is gonna be the crap that sets up the Androids and Garlic Jr. Don't know if I wanna skip it or not seeing as i'm sure i'll end up getting the whole shebang. Except maybe season 7 which is a pretty crappy part of the show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Garlic Jr. is very skippable, but The Android Saga is fantastic, and the Cell Saga doesn't really get good until the Cell Games.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching the Indy 500. Great day to be a racing fan - F1 Monaco Grand Prix, followed by the Indy 500, followed by the Coca-Cola 600.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Will watch out your neck is getting *RED*! kidding. 

I'm still waiting for the Krillin & #18 porno to come out.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I know i've seen that. All i've missed was the last chunk with Buu after Gohan started kicking his ass and thats in the final DVD set which just came out.
> 
> I just finished season 3 a few days ago and now that means Season 4 is gonna be the crap that sets up the Androids and Garlic Jr. Don't know if I wanna skip it or not seeing as i'm sure i'll end up getting the whole shebang. Except maybe season 7 which is a pretty crappy part of the show.


I pretty much skipped the 7th season myself. Too much filler. I'm about up to the Buu saga now, tbh. So I'll be getting that soon just because I want to finish off my collection to where the show ended.

And is that Certs?! I missed you vanilla bear. [/Turk]


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Just had a BBQ at my cousins... loving the sun


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AIW is GT worth watching? I've never seen it but I hear a lot of unfoavorable things about it.

And why isn't original Dragonball available?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> AIW is GT worth watching? I've never seen it but I hear a lot of unfoavorable things about it.
> 
> And why isn't original Dragonball available?


Your lucky then. Stay away from it man, stay far away. Nothing like DBZ.

And I hear the DB sets is coming out next year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dragonball should be available to every Man, Woman, and Child. I loved that show.

And GT starts off really shitty. My friend gave me the first 4 discs of the series because he didn't want them any more and after seeing them, I can understand why.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Making Goku a kid again for GT was a truly bad idea.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They better not edit out the perverse humor of Dragonball. I'll be pissed.

And hopefully Sabat isn't doing every other voice like he is in DBZ because unlike Seth MacFarlane from Family Guy he's not so good at disguising it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm out of the loop when it comes to this stuff. Can we talk about things like alcohol, vagina, and vagina?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should go to NYC in search of Easy Coast Vag and beers with Certs.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Certs said:


> I'm out of the loop when it comes to this stuff. Can we talk about things like alcohol, vagina, and vagina?


Certs is CRAZY.

And yeah, keep all Dragon Ball sagas uncut for me please.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

GT was only made because they were launcing a new video game. Dead serious.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

After posting that I realize that even at this point of my life I have nothing better to think about than vagina and alcohol. Not that that's a bad thing. 

Come on down Eric, I'm actually supposed to meet up with Cerberus and his girl Gee when they come here in a few weeks


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cerberus is a dog with 3 heads man!

I should i've never been to NYC and it would be better than going to Boise.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I lol'ed @ Derek's comment.

And the last time I went to NYC it was because a family member of mine passed. Greay way to kill my first time down there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wasn't it DBZ: Final Bout Derek? I heard that game was terrible anyways.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Wasn't it DBZ: Final Bout Derek? I heard that game was terrible anyways.


All PS1 DBZ/GT games sucked to today's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Burst Limit for PS3 is the best DBZ themed game i've played. Not too deep as far as fighting games go but its pretty damn fun.

And Krillin owns.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I still want to try that game.

I'll say my favorite ever was DBZ: BT3 for Wii. So many characters and I was suprised on how well the controls are for such a game.

Truth: Kind of tired of cooking to get ready for tommorrow's holiday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I never played BT3 for Wii. I should try it out.

It is nice out. I'm going outside to read. Later all.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

See ya McQueen.

Truth: I'm thinking about selling my ticket for WWE's Night Of Champions PPV show this year. It depends if I feel like going to shcool or not the day after the show.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Truth - Im watching Sirens by Dizzee Rascal on Channel AXA


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

haha just started drinking. this night is going to be full of fun.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Drinking at 4 in the afternoon? :/


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

there's nothing to do and I'll just be sitting around until I head to a party later on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killswitch the more you drink the more attractive I am to you.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

you're a stripper status right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Beer goggles, ftw.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stripper status? Good because with you and Crofty in this thread I think its time to take off my pants.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ftw.

they gave us a pair of those beer goggles in school to show us being drunk isn't fun.

i said straight to their faces "fuck you". Money, Sex, Alcohol = ratings.

amirit?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your right. Except when you puke. Thats no fun and i'm pretty sure I threw up twice last night.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

throwing up is horrible and usually leaves me in a pile of puke in a desert while dressed up in lace. 

:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In the desert huh? Vegas party?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

you know it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lets take Lady Croft the strip club with us then.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Lets take Lady Croft the strip club with us then.


Considering my girlfriend won't be back for two weeks let me go with ya. I'm going to be lonely.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bring your saiyan armor. :side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll bring it if only you wear the green man suit like you promised. Which by the way I saw they are selling on eBay. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, that would be pretty awesome.

Back to dork talk but how were the Broly movies by the way?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Lets take Lady Croft the strip club with us then.


you won't even have to drag me to this one.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Average. DBZ movies usually tend to have less storyline and more fighting anyway. I do happen to like a few of them though. Fusion Reborn was fun. Getting to see Trunks/Goten vs. Hitler was hilarious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It would be awesome to walk into a strip club wearing a suit that has a money pattern on it.

What vs. Hitler?

Bardock, Dead Zone & World's Strongest are the best ones I saw and I saw up to the Cooler movies.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> What vs. Hitler?
> 
> Bardock, Dead Zone & World's Strongest are the best ones I saw and I saw up to the Cooler movies.


Love that World Strongest's one too.

And if you haven't seen the Hitler stuff in Fusion Reborn movie, I suggest you do so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is that the one where Goku & Vegeta mess up the Fusion dance?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Yep, that one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Never saw it but heard about it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I say the last two DBZ movies are worth a watch more then the Broly movies. After the first, they only seem to get worse.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I think we nerded up this thread too much. So to get back on track.....

boobies. are. aweome.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I could nerd it up far worse... trust me..

and I have on occasion

But to counteract that have some titties!










How those are natural I just don't know..


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

done with my first 6 pack.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Real or not, they're still epic looking ones.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

CRAIGGGEH!!!111


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

wow... what a pic


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AIW said:


> I say the last two DBZ movies are worth a watch more then the Broly movies. After the first, they only seem to get worse.


You mean like how in the third Broly movie its a clone that just ends up drowning.

I'd say the last 2 along with the first Broly and Bojak Unbound are the best. I also liked Lord Slug and the Cooler movies as well.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AIW said:


> Truth: Real or not, they're still epic looking ones.


Oh they're natural...

I see them as proof of the existence of god...



TREVEHHHH!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SHAQ FU


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

ALL WHITE BRICKS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How about Black Bricks? 8*D


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

OFF WHITE BRICKS?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

uh oh barely walking


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yet you can type perfectly fine. :hmm:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

im watching videos about subliminal messages and...

ZOMG ILLUMINATI [email protected][email protected][email protected] THE MLB IS WATCHING US FROM SATELLITES!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

friggin lazers


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> Yet you can type perfectly fine. :hmm:


I'm not talking about being drunk - I stopped at 6. I was simply singing a song...

If I were crunk chances are I wouldn't be on here since that's pretty lame way to spend your time being intoxicated imo.

hahahaha


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So I guess there is a TNA PPV tonight.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

im expecting Mark McGwire any moment now :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Mark McGwire might be happy with hitting 70, but I'm always happy with being stuck at 69."

Joel gertner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> I'm not talking about being drunk - I stopped at 6. I was simply singing a song...
> 
> If I were crunk chances are I wouldn't be on here since that's pretty lame way to spend your time being intoxicated imo.
> 
> hahahaha


Haha, I thought you were talking about being drunk. My bad. :/


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

srry i ws lyin im fcked up rit now!

:lmao

See what I did there?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Drunk Posting are we?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

i c wut u did thur


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

my cpu is a neural net processor, a learning computer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Living tissue over a metal endoskeleton.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

self aware


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

come with me if you want to live


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hasta la vista, baby


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Have you seen Salvation yet?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

nah terminator ended w/ 2 when they destroy cyberdine


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, but I saw it anyways. It was okay. Plenty of action, but the plot is a bit weak. 

And as soon as they start some actual character development there's suddenly a 20 minute action scene.

But I found it enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Better or worse then 3?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't want to disrupt the banter between yourselves, but Good Morning All.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Better than 3. Not like that was too hard.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

nothing is worse than 3.

2 is like the best film ever. i can only think of 3 or 4 other films on its level.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that it's better w/ 3 considering it doesn't have the main character in it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, he's in it. Just not actually him, but some really good CGI.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah I heard about that and I was personally offended.

You might want to mark that a spoiler tho


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I edited it so some people might not know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CGI?

lame. we want the real arnie. i already saw the spoiler derek. thanks for ruining it for me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't ruin anything.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

RUINER!

*BOO URNS*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i would have bought a ticket just to see real arnold as the terminator in a cameo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i would have bought a ticket even if he just came on for 5 seconds and said 'hasta la vista, baby'


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the end should have been arnold saying "I'll be back" and then to be continued flashes on the screen.

The next movie would gross 500 mil.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

terminator 2 - *****


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

four and a half


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

harsh

the first one is four and a half imo. although if i gave the second film 5 stars i would have to give last crusade and bttf 5 stars too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

im a pretty pretentious film critic

i havent seen 1 in ages


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i had never seen 1 until about 6 months ago.

if i was too indulge dave meltzers great system within films, i would give shawshank and empire strikes back 5 stars.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

They're both 5 Stars.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

there should be a Currently Wishing Death Upon thread here.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

make the thread


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

*Currently Wishing Death Upon*

shut up seb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*BOO URNS*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

BOO URNS indeed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hot revolver by lil wayne is catchy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man Vader was a scary motherfucker in his prime.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHO'S THA MAN?!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Rocky Mountain Mastodon!!!!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

forum hasn't been very interesting tonight.

Edit: damn, McQueen's here and now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Man Vader was a scary motherfucker in his prime.


I just watched his match against Inoki and I was afraid someone was going to die.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

OH IT'S TIME. IT'S TIME. IT'S VAY-DAH TIME~!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vader almost killing 53 year old Inoki with that German was fucking insane. That is my favorite Inoki match too.

Sorry IC. I love you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- :lmao at the dumb ending to TNA's PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i just watched "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair and Jumbo go an hour and now I'm emotionally drained.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If you want an emotional refill, watch what TNA is doing. You'll be filled with confusion and rage.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

So I hear.

Jeff Jarrett hit a pedigree


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I hadn't heard that.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

did he do a crotch chop and act like a twenty year old deviant w/ his 40 year old buddy?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

omfg someone uploaded a torrent w/ every wcw ppv from 1991-2001 on xwt


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

i hate it when i can't sleep


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn.

Truth- currently working on a new video. This one is going to take a while to make.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> i just watched "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair and Jumbo go an hour and now I'm emotionally drained.


Which match?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

2/3 falls 6/8/83


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching 'Napolean Dynamite'

The movie so accurately shows my home state that it might as well be a documentary.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was a pretty good match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Give me the lowdown on TNA's latest horror-show plz Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

shut up seb said:


> Give me the lowdown on TNA's latest horror-show plz Derek.


The main event fatal four way ended with Sting winning, but since he didn't pin Foley, he didn't win the title. He pinned Kurt, so Sting is now leader of the Main Event Mafia. Again.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

About TNA, what sorta ridiculous stipulation was that main event?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The fact their World Title was exchanged from STING to FOLEY in 2009 is hilarious enough in itself.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That was a pretty good match.


It impressed me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Whoever was pinned lost something.

If Foley was pinned/submited, he'd lose the title. If Jarrett lost he would give up his ownership of TNA. Angle put up being leader of the MEM, and Sting would have to retire if he lost.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sting should have lost.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek, is Dickerman or Vito back on between the ropes yet? I stopped listening to it the week after Mania cause they stopped showing up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vito has been back for a few weeks. I don't think that Dickerman is ever coming back. They won't even mention his name, they just call him 'that ickerman guy'.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh. Maybe I'll start listening again then.

Maybe Fritz and Dickerman had a fall out.:sad: Or he could just be extremely busy still.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They don't seem to be mean spirited about it, so I think he's just too busy. 

You'll want to listen this week because their guest will be THE AHMEWICAN DWEAM DUTHTY WHODES~!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dusty? 

Dusty off between Vito and Dusty I hope. Maybe he can answer the question of why Cody doesn't have any meat on his bones.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello TTT.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

aussie?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie is teh sechs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim is teh sechs, tbf.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- making this video is harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Jim is teh sechs, tbf.


u sir are a terrible liar.
also, i'd sleep w/ kylie. not u.
(who wudn't tbfh)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're makin' me cry, bro. :sad:



Derek said:


> Truth- making this video is harder than I thought it would be.


What is it a video of?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> aussie?


Last I checked I was.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie is teh sechs.




I'm not really though Jimmy. 



WWF said:


> Jim is teh sechs, tbf.


This is true.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> u sir are a terrible liar.
> also, i'd sleep w/ kylie. not u.
> (who wudn't tbfh)


A lot of people. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWF said:


> What is it a video of?


The current fued between Pro Wrestling NOAH and New Japan set to the song "War" by Edwinn Starr.

War huh yeah

A lot of clipping and editing so far.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha, I know absolutely nothing about that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's a feud between two japanese companies that have produced some really fun matches.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> You're makin' me cry, bro. :sad:


3some imo.



Aussie said:


> I'm not really though Jimmy.
> 
> 
> A lot of people. :$


Yes you are.

There are more people who would tho.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Reid, what's up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, that happened a lot with Dr. Death in All Japan. He really liked dropping people on their heads.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Hey Reid, what's up?


Not that much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, that happened a lot with Dr. Death in All Japan. He really liked dropping people on their heads.


That announcer always went AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH though.

It's just an above average finisher w/o the AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Afternoon all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good morning. :/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

gimme the loot


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Ashes to Ashes | Funk to Funky


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

P-P-P-POKERFACE.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

motherfuckin right


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dead threaddddd


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I blame the Mexicans.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

It's your fault Kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No way.

My pictures would keep it alive.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Holy fuck Kenny!

Any Aussies know where one would try to pick up tickets for the Brisbane show?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kenny McCormick said:


> No way.
> 
> My pictures would keep it alive.


Well where are said pictures Kenny? 



Cowie said:


> Holy fuck Kenny!
> 
> Any Aussies know where one would try to pick up tickets for the Brisbane show?


Not sure sorry Cowie. There might be a website that would have the information though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ticketmaster website? Iunno, they went on sale ages ago.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Holy fuck Kenny!
> 
> Any Aussies know where one would try to pick up tickets for the Brisbane show?


AC/DC? Ticketek maybe?

COWIE!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Whoops I forgot to say they're sold out. So am more after unwanted tickets.

*smooch* kenny. Raw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sup Taker?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey..


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Spam.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Going to Hannah Montana movie next week. Fun times.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Good choice


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Whoops I forgot to say they're sold out. So am more after unwanted tickets.
> 
> *smooch* kenny. Raw.


Just watch eBay love, you'll see.

*smooch*, I know you love me


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hannah Montana Movie is a great choice.
Coming from somebody thats seen it 3 times :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Peadophillia


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey, Im only 16, same age as Miley


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

And I ain't the Miley lover, my 9yo is.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

y have you seen it 3 times


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont know why ive seen it 3 times, got bored so went to see it once, got bored again and thought the film was ok so saw it again the week after. And then I went this Saturday because I had some money with nothing to spend it on.

Come on, some of you have to admit, Miley Cyrus is hot.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Look at her online? Save your money, lmao at you enjoying it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd definitely hit it. Beats any girls at my school.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I prefer seeing it on the big screen.
I didnt think it will be enjoyable, but PARTS of it NOT all of it are good.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Cowie said:


> And I ain't the Miley lover, my 9yo is.


So taking your child to see Hannah Montana will make you the best mum ever right?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Aussie, how are you?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Right


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Cowie, may I ask why you like cows?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Because cows go moo


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Haha


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Quack


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

when you see this peter, I'll be hitting the X-Mark


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

If it walks like a duck...


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anybody know how to put your sig on Random?
I want more than 1 image to show, but at different times :side:


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

I've just broken his collarbone while doing so >.<



14-6, to me.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

php script, there's one for download here: http://www.alistapart.com/articles/randomizer/

But you need a host which allows you to use php scripts. I use the host space my ISP gave me because they let you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sgt. peper, i enjoy your sig and avatar


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Cowie said:


> php script, there's one for download here: http://www.alistapart.com/articles/randomizer/
> 
> But you need a host which allows you to use php scripts. I use the host space my ISP gave me because they let you.


Thanks =]


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

As do i...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?" U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded". THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The mother?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Whats that about Josie?
And nudes please  lol


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's from 4chan. 

Not happening, Taker. I'm not an e-slut...yet.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

haha.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Afternoon, haven't been in here for a while now


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josie said:


> It's from 4chan.
> 
> Not happening, Taker. I'm not an e-slut...yet.


/b/tard


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Get Up! Everybody gonna move their feet.
Get Down! Everybody gonna leave their seat.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

with love from me to you


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

She's not me
She doesn't have my name
She'll never have what I have
It won't be the same
It won't be the same


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

BIE said:


> She's not me
> She doesn't have my name
> She'll never have what I have
> It won't be the same
> It won't be the same





BIE on MSN about the member "Josie" said:


> bethany | says:
> *you know there is a girl on WF who is saying pm for nudes?
> David says:
> *It's not a girl


:lmao idiot.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

did lol

seriously though, pm me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yo...


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Fuck you david.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

BIE said:


> Fuck you david.


Plz ....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THE BLANKET


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

David said:


> Plz ....


If I can become an admin.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

a blanket is needed for rashad's DEAD BODY.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still marking for SUGAR's MMA DEATH.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed, Machida owns 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NICKY jumping on a bandwagon, shock :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

He can get robbed to, tell 'em Biggie took it, what the fuck he gonna do?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I was already on the Machida bandwagon tbh. I was most definitely on it when he KO'd Silva because it meant i didn't have to miss GSP/Penn due to work


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> I was already on the Machida bandwagon tbh. I was most definitely on it when he KO'd Silva because it meant i didn't have to miss GSP/Penn due to work


Pretty much. UFC 94 was the first event I downloaded and I instantly became a fan.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kenny! Jeff!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BENNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

David wants to be fucked by a dog.

He just said fuck me dog on msn.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

BIE said:


> David wants to be fucked by a dog.
> 
> He just said fuck me dog on msn.


You're taking things out of context again.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No you want to fuck a dog.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

David says:
*the dogs done a runner fuck me brb


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

The dog ran cos David wants to fuck it. See?!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He wants to fuck you, Bethany. 

DAVID!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

BIE said:


> The dog ran cos David wants to fuck it. See?!


Oh fuck off. Footballs on.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Who doesn't want to fuck me?

Waits for not me replies lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, not me. Honestly, no offence. 

FOOTBALL? Is Burnley on David?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS

BURNLEY JUST SCORED


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic goal...


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

BEAT IT! JUST BEAT IT!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree, was a great goal.

Come on Burnley


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Was a cracking goal. Yeah Burnley to win plz.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

go the other team!


I want to be different


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Burnley winning?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sure are.

I'd love Burnley to go up. Just so we can have a definite 6 points next season...


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I want to see Britney live in concert


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

BIE said:


> go the other team!
> 
> 
> *I want to be different*


No worries there.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

fuck you david.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Come on Sheff utd.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

YEAH COME ON SHEFFIELD UTD!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

He should of buried that the tit.

Edit:

Great challenge.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

FUCKING GET IN BURNLEY :d


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

thread died due to boringness


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RITCHIE THE LAET: MAN OF THE MATCH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You people and your..... sports.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

DE LAET


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Little dead. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey People.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

put your mother in a straight jacket


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

whatcha u want about me?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> put your mother in a straight jacket


I'll fuck you in the ass in front of everybody


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

inappropriate son


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i got ur dream girl ridin in your dream car


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

What's up?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Guys 8*D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pretty bored with this studying. ;/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When is your final, Tony?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> When is your final, Tony?


5th to 24th of June. Five exams.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fuck dude, i'm glad i'm out of school.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's college though. And I'm very happy I'm doing this, because quite honestly, I'm having the time of my life (generally speaking).


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched that HBK/Shelton Gold rush Match, it was gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> It's college though. And I'm very happy I'm doing this, because quite honestly, I'm having the time of my life (generally speaking).


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


>


Not available in Belgium.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Disgusted after a friend showed me a video of a stabbing from the Final Football game of the season yesterday..

well if someone getting slashed with a Samurai Sword a "stabbing"

Why the hell do three people have to die over guys kicking a ball around a fucking field?

Oh wait... it's because for some reason every single possible powder-keg ever is associated with teh teams and one simple spark wills et somethign off (if it ain't someone singing about the IRA it's someone singing about teh Irish Famine, if it's not that it's people singing about Bobby Sands)
I hate being Scottish

[/Rant no-one here will understand]


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So Tenacious C just posted a pretty sex Dolph banner in the shop. You should get it, Alco.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

wat..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening guys and girls.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> So Tenacious C just posted a pretty sex Dolph banner in the shop. You should get it, Alco.


Saw that and bidded. Thanks.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

TMWTP banner plz :side:

Aussie


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Saw that and bidded. Thanks.


Haha, no problem. I was thinking about getting it, then I realized IDRC about wrestling. :hb

If you need some credits or w/e to buy it, just hit me up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- almost done with my video, waiting for Raw to start in another hour.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> Haha, no problem. I was thinking about getting it, then I realized IDRC about wrestling. :hb
> 
> If you need some credits or w/e to buy it, just hit me up.


I might be the only TRUE Dolph Ziggler fan here, so I think I'll get it for my solid 18,000 credits. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I have seen a few other guys with Ziggler sigs, so I'm not too sure that 18,000 will cut it. I've got your back, though. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> I have seen a few other guys with Ziggler sigs, so I'm not too sure that 18,000 will cut it. I've got your back, though. :side:


That Mags guy is clueless. He just hopped on the wagon I created. I consider myself WF's first Dolph Ziggler fan!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You are the the first, and best Ziggler fan. 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i might bid on the banner


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're awful though, so I expect that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> TMWTP banner plz :side:
> 
> Aussie


Switch!!!  How are you?

Tony just in case there's a bigger fan than you, if you need extra credits to get that banner, I'll help you out.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I may too, I see no point in having however many fucking points I have just lying around..


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hai..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ew, that Haley chick. 8*D


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ah.... Hayley.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

HaYley* ...

Sup WWF?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Watching Extreme Makeover: Home Edition for some reason. IDK why. Gonna play NBA 2K9 soon, though.

You?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Waiting for RAW & Lakers/Nuggets to start.

nice banner you got thar.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're so sweet, Kylie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Waiting for RAW & Lakers/Nuggets to start.
> 
> nice banner you got thar.


Thanks. It's from a poster I made; just cropped part out. 

You make anything lately?



Alcoholic said:


> You're so sweet, Kylie.


Can I borrow some points, bro?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tony, if you and everybody else who said they'd give you credits doesn't have enough, I'll make him a offer he can't refuse.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hell you can just have mine if you want, I never use them :lmao

How much are you wanting?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I need a few more. :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Tony do you want some points?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll match what Craig donates, tbh.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Switch!!!  How are you?


Good, you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Wow. Everyone's so nice to me. Apparently, I'm still the king of these word games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We're all such a generous bunch here in TTT. ;D


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Of course, my liege


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Just a crappy Megan Fox sig, WWF.

I suck nowadays (not that I was probably any good) :sad:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh, and hey everybody.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

IC said:


> Of course, my* liege*


RATINGS!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sup..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Just a crappy Megan Fox sig, WWF.
> 
> I suck nowadays (not that I was probably any good) :sad:


I made a Megan Fox banner (for I think it was Fabolous?), but it sucked, so I didn't submit it. :/


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:/ 

I shouldn't have submitted mine, it was epically crappy. lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd show Megan Fox my banner.










by banner I mean penis.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Points :lmao. If the store ever comes back they're all being reset.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'd show Megan Fox my banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao. So simple, yet so brilliant.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

David said:


> Points :lmao. If the store ever comes back they're all being reset.


You being an admin is more laughable than E-Creds. 8*D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- fucking pissed. I've spent the past couple of days working on a video that involved more work than any other video I've ever made, and when I finally get it up on Youtube, they remove the music I had with the video because it breaks their copyright policy.

Fucking lame.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

What could you buy in the store?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aids. Porn. Shortbread Cookies. Beer.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

In that case I want to keep my points. I love aids and shortbread.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

e is for enis


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> You're so sweet, Kylie.


Aww  <3



Killswitch said:


> Good, you?


I'm good thanks. 



Alcoholic said:


> Wow. Everyone's so nice to me. Apparently, I'm still the king of these word games.


And always will be. 



the king of kings said:


> Oh, and hey everybody.


Hi Reid. 



Pyro™ said:


> sup..


Hey Gord.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KYLIE!~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Ratings?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Ratings?


Yeah I'm here.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Motherfucking Genius?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

i fail to see how kanye is a lyrical genius


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey Gord.


Hey Kylie. 

Thanks to everyone else for saying hi. :cussin:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you hear who might show up on raw tonight pyro


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

From the South Park fishsticks episode. I decided to throw it in there.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> i fail to see how kanye is a lyrical genius


his music is average, but his fans push him to be a God.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> you hear who might show up on raw tonight pyro


Yeah, I read about it. Many people speculated about that though, we'll see.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- FUCK YOUTUBE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, my NBA 2K9 game is fucked up. That's just dandy. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FUCK DEREK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're telling me I can't use that music because it infringes on their copyright policy when there are plenty of videos using the same damn song.

THEY'RE JUST TRYING TO FUCK ME OVER.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

FUCK THEM. FUCK THEM RIGHT IN THE EAR.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I read about it. Many people speculated about that though, we'll see.


i called that one


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good to see him back.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> KYLIE!~!


Hi Jimmy  How are you?



Killswitch said:


> Ratings?


Yes you are. 



Pyro™ said:


> Hey Kylie.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for saying hi. :cussin:


See I think of you Gord.  

How are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. 

I'm good. You?



> i called that one


I called it too, but it wasn't a hard prediction because HBK and Triple H are scheduled to be out much longer.

I'm already getting a little pissed at the Raw section, they're making jokes already. I guess that was inevitable..


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

i broke my back


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy  How are you?


Fantastic Kylie. Still in bed, lazing around and with no intentions of going anywhere else for a few hours 

How are you? How's work?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> I'm good. You?




I'm good thank you. Just trying to get through work. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Fantastic Kylie. Still in bed, lazing around and with no intentions of going anywhere else for a few hours
> 
> How are you? How's work?


You lazy thing.  I'm so jealous now. :$ Glad you're well though Jim. 

I'm fine thanks. Work is alright, same old same old.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™ said:


> Hello Kylie


Hi Mike.  Are you feeling better?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

No . Ive been coughing all night.

How are you doing?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I don't wanna go to school tomorrow tbh. :l


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fuck you.

You got 3 days off. I had to work all weekend.

I am off the next two days, though. I may stop by. Who knows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KIF! YOU'RE ALIVE!




I think I owe somebody money now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you for logging in, KeepItFresh.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> You lazy thing.  I'm so jealous now. :$ Glad you're well though Jim.
> 
> I'm fine thanks. Work is alright, same old same old.


 - I'm up now tho.

Sounds boring. Ditch work and come and hang out with me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh hey Derek.

Yeah, I got a full time job and I have rarely been on. I gotta work tonight as well.

Bye, kids.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later KIF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You solve your Youtube Copyright issue, Derek?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™;7280484 said:


> No . Ive been coughing all night.
> 
> How are you doing?


That's not good.  Hope you feel better soon.

I'm alright thanks. Just working at the moment.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> - I'm up now tho.
> 
> Sounds boring. Ditch work and come and hang out with me.


Took you long enough to get up. 

Sounds like fun. I'm in.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWF said:


> You solve your Youtube Copyright issue, Derek?


No. I'm still pissed.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

FUUUUUCK.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Was that really necessary? 



Derek said:


> No. I'm still pissed.


I'd sue tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't have much of a case.

And :lmao at that video. Somebody show that to AMP.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup people


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Going to bed now, actually. Later guys.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Sup peeps.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Deadus Threadus.

Truth - Just tossed in a disc from my 2001 RAW/SmackDown set. It's the RAW with Benoit/Jericho vs. The Power Trip. Good times, great memories here folks.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I got neg repped by someone with 0 posts :/


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Did it even take points off?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

booned said:


> I got neg repped by someone with 0 posts :/


In the nintendo sucks thread? :lmao


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Nice- thread died for hours.  *


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

booned said:


> I got neg repped by someone with 0 posts :/


Truth (kind of) - Thats got to be a perm banned!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

need a new set for my sig/ava

prob make one this weekend


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup people


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

No asian chicks plz Eveny

Hey sticksy!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Des, sup dude


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

y not destiny ? :sad:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just PSing sticksy, the usual mate. What about yourself?

@ Eveny: Cause im the champ and i call the shots /LULZ!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Just watched the last five episodes of Lost Season 5 in a row...

OH MY FUCKING GOD THAT WAS AMAZING!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Medo should be banned from the Graphics Shop


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the WWE section is making me laugh right now.

step 1. Kennedy returns, is seen holding his wrist for a little bit during the match

step 2. online "sources" say he hurt his wrist, but he'll be okay

step 3. Non-Kennedy fans react with "ZOMG He got hurt again, what a ***" leading to the Kennedy fans to respond with "Hey you guys, stop picking on him "


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Step 4: Fux Medo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I actually marked a bit for Kennedy returning. but he really didn't get much of a pop.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- the WWE section is making me laugh right now.
> 
> step 1. Kennedy returns, is seen holding his wrist for a little bit during the match
> 
> ...


Dave Meltzer aka the great aka the only real journalist in the wrestling world hasnt reported anything


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats why I put quotes around the word sources. If Meltzer hasn't said its true, than it s a lie.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- I actually marked a bit for Kennedy returning. but he really didn't get much of a pop.


I read that the crowd didn't even pop much for Flair. They must've sucked.

Truth: Messed my hand up bad when I went to carry stuff for my friends. Now my left hand is in a cast.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was I the only one expecting Kennedy to pull something when he did his pose while the mic came down.

AIW- the crowd only really popped for Cena and Vince, and the Kroenke impersonater got major heat, but that wasa given.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

meltzer just said that he'd never laugh at a wrestling getting injured but if he had to laugh at one it would be kennedy :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Meltzer fucking owns.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

he just confirmed that kennedy did hurt his wrist but its nothing serious btw


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So he is made of galss.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kennedy should come to the ring in a giant bubble, so as not to get hurt.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I need some more Meltzer in my life....Someone link me with a recent radio show of his please?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

[Kennedy Mark]Fuck Dave Meltzer and his crappy opinions and reports[/Kennedy Mark]

Truth - I'm still a Kennedy fan, and nothing will change that. But his "injuries" are a little unfortunate and slightly humorous.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kennedy got injured on his comeback?

I chose to watch basketball instead of Raw last night. Chris "Birdman" Andersen


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- Even though i really want to see Lebron vs Kobe in the finals. I wouldn't mind watching the Nuggets vs Magic.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> Truth- Even though i really want to see Lebron vs Kobe in the finals. I wouldn't mind watching the Nuggets vs Magic.


 I wouldn't either but I think if Kobe Vs. Lebron doesn't happen David Stern is going have a heartattack.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Stern won't let Kobe vs. Lebron not happen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping for a Kobe/Lebron final, too. Or Kobe/Dwight, either one's fine.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> Stern won't let Kobe vs. Lebron not happen.


 True. Problem is, if the Lakers play like they did last night and if the Cavs minus Lebron don't show up their is nothing Stern can do. 

I can smell the ratings for a Magic/Nuggets finals now....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Actual fans of the game probably won't care too much who makes it in the final. But people like me who really only pay attention when its something important know that the only way we'll care is if its Lakers/Cavs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

vince did a good job of promoting a game on the other channel last night


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> vince did a good job of promoting a game on the other channel last night


 I wonder how many people actually switched over to the game after that train wreck of an opening segment last night. I know I did.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> vince did a good job of promoting a game on the other channel last night


Not too mention that the team he wanted to win ended up losing. But unless the ratings for last nights show are horrid, Vince probably won't care. He had his fun.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

While we are on the topic of the NBA....

Truth: The Cavs really need to win tonight and someone other then Lebron James needs to show up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> Not too mention that the team he wanted to win ended up losing. But unless the ratings for last nights show are horrid, Vince probably won't care. He had his fun.


Since i don't get raw until 9 anyway, the game was pretty much over when raw started.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Headliner will be happy to know that BTR is adding a 3rd person for their shows over the summer.







Mr. head wobble himself, D-LO BROWN!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I only listen to radio shows featuring the insights of Dave Meltzer


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Radio is so sixties.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

theyre podcasts


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I am aware of this.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gentlemen...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

melady.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

picked up inFAMOUS 

going to play later tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hawt es how come the psp doesnt get the credit it deserves


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> melady.


Tony!  How are you my dear?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Tony!  How are you my dear?


I'm very good thanks. Studying. It always goes best at night somehow. How are you?


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Headliner will be happy to know that BTR is adding a 3rd person for their shows over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't listened to the show in a while but I guess this means that either Vito or Dickermen is leaving the show correct?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Ladies & Gentlemen.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

VBookie 8*D

I like your sig, tbh. What's up with you?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> VBookie 8*D
> 
> I like your sig, tbh. What's up with you?


Yeah, I'm VBookie now. 

It's the truth. I really think that the Magic will upset the Cavs. I'm doing just fine. You?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If the Cavs bench keeps playing the way it is, this game is going to be a piece of cake for Orlando. I'm just waiting for the game to start.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It should be starting soon. Go Magic. Seriously, it would be laugh out funny if both the Magic and Nuggets advance to the finals. You know the NBA would be pissed off big time. You know they want LeBron vs Kobe.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> I'm very good thanks. Studying. It always goes best at night somehow. How are you?


I'm glad you're well Tony.  I'm not too bad thanks. Just working, so nothing too exciting. 



WWF said:


> Hey Ladies & Gentlemen.


Hey mate, how are you? 



PF69 said:


> Hello, WWF.


Mr. Porn Freak, what a lovely green bar you have.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Get in Cavs. Seriously. Love Dwight Howard, but cba with a Nuggets/Magic final.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Aussie said:


> Mr. Porn Freak, what a lovely green bar you have.


Why, thank you, Miss Aussie. 

WWE, as for my sig, there is a local newspaper that has a website and one of their writers has a thing that says like, Tony says that the Denver Nuggets will win the NBA title. So, I'm making fun of it with my version of it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You just call me WWE? :sad:



Aussie said:


> I'm glad you're well Tony.  I'm not too bad thanks. Just working, so nothing too exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good, just got some HW to do. Probably won't do it though. 8*D

You?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Can't find one with the trophy.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> You just call me WWE? :sad:


Sorry. :sad:

Just for the record, I fucking can't stand Nancy Grace.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

this piece a shit still being a referee is proof that the nba is rigged


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Sorry. :sad:


No Problem. ;D



David said:


> Can't find one with the trophy.


Random, much?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

David said:


> Can't find one with the trophy.


FUCK OFF THOU REALLY


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

WWF said:


> No Problem. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Random, much?


It is if you don't know what's going on.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> this piece a shit still being a referee is proof that the nba is rigged


Joe Crawford loves giving out the technical fouls. That's for sure.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> FUCK OFF THOU REALLY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Craig Sager's suits are fucking awesome.



David said:


> It is if you don't know what's going on.


Yeah. :/

Sup David?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

WWF said:


> Truth - Craig Sager's suits are fucking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much.. estalking tony on msn with standard liege comments. He's going to change his name next.

you?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Truth - Craig Sager's suits are fucking awesome.


Craig Sager is awesome in general.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, Sager pretty much OWNS.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

A FUCKING LEX


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, IC.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> A FUCKING LEX


You. You're my lover.
You're my hope. My dreams. my life.
My passion. my love. my sex. my money.
Violence, Religion, Injustice and Death.

:side:

btw, Congrats Porn Freak


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, Copta.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

After being here for 7 years, you're finally working your way up.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, it's baby steps for me.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> A FUCKING LEX


TO FUCKING NY

How's it goin?



PF69 said:


> Hello, IC.


Hey man, 'grats on the vbookie position .



PF69 said:


> Yes, it's baby steps for me.


Mod spot plz.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm doing okay, Alex. How's you?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

i cant believe i've been here for four years


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not bad besides the fact that I can totally hear someone having sex in the room above me :S.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

IC said:


> Hey man, 'grats on the vbookie position .
> 
> Mod spot plz.


Thanks, IC. 

Who knows, that might be next. :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Graduating in a little more than 20 days is a big step in my game.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

PF69 said:


> Thanks, IC.
> 
> Who knows, that might be next. :side:


*looks on msn* Nope, you're not on my msn. Fuck the haters. No politics on here.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I remember when I graduated 7 years ago. Good times. Good luck on your future, KS.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

PF69 on as staff?

We Rhode Islanders are taking over. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

David said:


> *looks on msn* Nope, you're not on my msn. Fuck the haters.  No politics on here.


Where's my fucking crown then? :cuss:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Tony every night before bed I pray to the lords of Vertical Scope to command you your crown.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> Where's my fucking crown then? :cuss:


Waiting to see how long you last with me being drunk (when I'm drunk) on MSN before you start getting annoyed and fuck off to somewhere hot.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Crown him. Don't make me come on msn and kick your ass :$.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

David said:


> Waiting to see how long you last with me being drunk (when I'm drunk) on MSN before you start getting annoyed and fuck off to somewhere hot.


Damn it, this could take a while. :hmm:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

When drunk David would you ban yourself since it says you ban noobs in your signature and you're one?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Anderlecht > Liege TOBEVERYFUCKINGHONEST.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Killswitch said:


> When drunk David would you ban yourself since it says you ban noobs in your signature and you're one?


I am banning myself next time I come home and go online drunk anyway because last time, I made Tony a super mod and told VS to make a thread saying he was from motor forums. 

Was you back on staff then? If not, go find the thread. Should of seen the shit I had caused while I was sleeping my hangover off.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> PF69 on as staff?
> 
> We Rhode Islanders are taking over. :side:


Yeah, surprising eh. 

Rhode Islanders>All


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

David said:


> I am banning myself next time I come home and go online drunk anyway because last time I made Tony a Super Mod and told VS to make a thread saying he was from motor forums.


:admin:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

David said:


> I am banning myself next time I come home and go online drunk anyway because last time, I made Tony a super mod and told VS to make a thread saying he was from motor forums.
> 
> Was you back on staff then? If not, go find the thread. Should of seen the shit I had caused while I was sleeping my hangover off.


:lmao

I HAD EXPERIENCE.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Come to think of it, why _isn't_ Tony a super mod?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> I HAD EXPERIENCE.


Unrelated but........

WE KICKED CBR OUT.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

David said:


> Was you back on staff then? If not, go find the thread. Should of seen the shit I had caused while I was sleeping my hangover off.


I was on staff at the time as I was marking my fuckin' sack off when he was made Smod.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

IC said:


> Come to think of it, why _isn't_ Tony a super mod?


Because they don't like people from Belgium.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

racism


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing....an active TTT?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Come to think of it, why _isn't_ Tony a super mod?












Good Times. Good Times.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Seriously, I think that Tony would make a good Mod.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

PF69 said:


> Seriously, I think that Tony would make a good Mod.


Yeah he would. Although I can't recommend him otherwise it will cause a load of bitching on the interwebz and I can't be arsed with it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing....an active TTT?


Yes. The king brought it back to life. MY CROWN...PLZ!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

PF69 said:


> Why, thank you, Miss Aussie.


You're welcome. 



WWF said:


> I'm good, just got some HW to do. Probably won't do it though. 8*D
> 
> You?


That's the spirit! Procrastinating isn't always a bad thing. 

I'm alright thanks. Just working at the moment. 



IC said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup?


Hi Alex! 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> You. You're my lover.
> You're my hope. My dreams. my life.
> My passion. my love. my sex. my money.
> Violence, Religion, Injustice and Death.
> ...


Tony always gets serenaded. I'm jealous. :$



Hi Jimmy. 



TheManWithThePlan said:


> i cant believe i've been here for four years


6 years in December for me. Fuck that's tragic. 



Killswitch said:


> Graduating in a little more than 20 days is a big step in my game.


Switch!!  

That's fantastic news, congratulations. 



David said:


> *looks on msn* Nope, you're not on my msn. Fuck the haters. No politics on here.


Pfft I'm not on your MSN list and look at me. 



David said:


> I am banning myself next time I come home and go online drunk anyway because last time, I made Tony a super mod and told VS to make a thread saying he was from motor forums.
> 
> Was you back on staff then? If not, go find the thread. Should of seen the shit I had caused while I was sleeping my hangover off.


I remember that. Confused/pissed off a lot of people doing that. 

Look on the bright side David, you're bloody entertaining when you're drunk.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing....an active TTT?


Yeah, it's been a while since it's been this active.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hops on bandwagon and agrees that Alcoholic should be a mod.*

:side:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Aussie said:


> Look on the bright side David, you're bloody entertaining when you're drunk.


:lmao thanks. I sometimes get up the next day and have to search through my own posts and admin logs to see what the hell I have done.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Times. Good Times.


Once his bar was removed I felt like a Belgium screw job took place.



David said:


> Yeah he would. Although I can't recommend him otherwise it will cause a load of bitching on the interwebz and I can't be arsed with it.














Alcoholic said:


> Yes. The king brought it back to life. MY CROWN...PLZ!


It's all that love you bring. 



Aussie said:


> Switch!!
> 
> That's fantastic news, congratulations.


<3



PF69 said:


> Yeah, it's been a while since it's been this active.


Gotta love it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

KYLIE~! How are you darling?



David said:


> Yeah he would. Although I can't recommend him otherwise it will cause a load of bitching on the interwebz and I can't be arsed with it.


But you're head admin, surely you answer to no one?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

IC said:


> KYLIE~! How are you darling?
> 
> 
> 
> But you're head admin, surely you answer to no one?


We don't need a WG&T, Mafia or BTB mod at the minute. 

It's like when platt was Adminned. Him and Tony are the main two people I chat to from WF on MSN. Go figure. Although platt got it for his activity in most sections on the forum. :side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

When was Tony briefly made a Super Mod. I really don't remember, TBH.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

We desperately need a WG&T moderator. :side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll be honest, I was a WG&T Mod on another forum back in the day. Miss Aussie should remember that.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Need someone to close the "10/10" thread. FUCK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IC said:


> But you're head admin, surely you answer to no one?


Not according to anothers usertitle.:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That was unexpected. Welcome, K. :hb


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Not according to usertitle.:side:


Hey lurker. (Y)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

IC said:


> Need someone to close the "10/10" thread. FUCK.


I never posted in that thread.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

We have 2 administrators posting in TTT? This hasn't happened since I was last harassed when I was being introduced as a mod.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

David said:


> :lmao thanks. I sometimes get up the next day and have to search through my own posts and admin logs to see what the hell I have done.


:lmao I understand. I have to do the same after I've had a big night...well except for checking the admin logs.  



Killswitch said:


> <3


<333 



IC said:


> KYLIE~! How are you darling?


Not bad thanks Alex. Might go and get myself some lunch in a few minutes. How are you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It prolly did Switch, it prolly did.


:rip:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Tony always gets serenaded. I'm jealous. :$
> Hi Jimmy.




Hi Kylie. How's work?



Killswitch said:


> Once his bar was removed I felt like a Belgium screw job took place.


It prolly did Switch, it prolly did.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't want to go to work.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

PF69 said:


> I don't want to go to work.


Call them up and tell them you have vbookie threads to put up for a better wage.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm great thanks Kylie, good a free couple of days and then a nice weekend lined up .

:lmao at the ordering of Jim's/Switch's posts, nice servers.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

David said:


> Call them up and tell them you have vbookie threads to put up for a better wage.


Maybe I should, David. 

:lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

PF69 said:


> I'll be honest, I was a WG&T Mod on another forum back in the day. Miss Aussie should remember that.


I have a vague recollection but for the life of me I can't remember which forum. :$



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie. How's work?


Not too bad. Getting a little busy though. :$ How are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KILLSWITCH FOR SUPER MOD~! 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Aussie said:


> I have a vague recollection but for the life of me I can't remember which forum. :$


It was years ago. I can't remember the forum. But you, me and Pyro were apart of it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

See David? IT CAN WORK!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> KILLSWITCH FOR SUPER MOD~! 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> I'm great thanks Kylie, good a free couple of days and then a nice weekend lined up .
> 
> :lmao at the ordering of Jim's/Switch's posts, nice servers.


Lucky thing. A couple of days off would be so good about now. :$



PF69 said:


> It was years ago. I can't remember the forum. But you, me and Pyro were apart of it.


That doesn't really narrow it down.  I'm sure between the three of us, we've been part of our fair share of forums.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Aussie said:


> That doesn't really narrow it down.  I'm sure between the three of us, we've been part of our fair share of forums.


Yeah, I've been apart of other forums but this has always been my main one. 

Well, I need to get ready for work. Bye.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Cya PF.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm gonna go to bed. Glad to see I've got such a strong fanbase.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ If I was an admin (absolutely no chance in hell tho ), I'd rename the SuperMod, the SUPERDUPER Mod. 
FANBASED. 

G'Nite Tony Tigger.



IC said:


> :lmao at the ordering of Jim's/Switch's posts, nice servers.


BADASS amirit.



Aussie said:


> Not too bad. Getting a little busy though. :$ How are you?


That sounds distinctly average. Ditch your filing and GO WEST~! and I'll ditch learning what a triangle is and we can hang out 




WWF said:


> KILLSWITCH FOR SUPER MOD~! 8*D


Yes. that.



Killswitch said:


> Cya PF.


Kill 'Da Sechs' Switch.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kill 'Da Sechs' Switch.


Sig worthy imo


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

PF69 said:


> Yeah, I've been apart of other forums but this has always been my main one.
> 
> Well, I need to get ready for work. Bye.


Same here. Probably because all the other forums I've been part of have shut down at some point. 

Have fun.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok nobody's online so I'm going to dump this thread.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That would be rather annoying.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fucking Cavaliers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

SHEER KHAN


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Are the refs fucking blind? :no:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I keep looking for something I can't get.
Broken <3's lie all around me.
And I don't see an easy way to get out of this.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

TAILSPIN!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

OH BABY YOU! YOU GOT WHAT I NEED! BUT YOU SAY HES JUST A FRIEND! YOU SAY HES JUST A FRIEND!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you remember a guy that's been. In such an early song?
I heard a rumour from ground control. oh no, don't say it's true.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ORLANDO FUCKING MAGIC~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> OH BABY YOU! YOU GOT WHAT I NEED! BUT YOU SAY HES JUST A FRIEND! YOU SAY HES JUST A FRIEND!


This thread just got even better.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> This thread just got even better.


Obviously. I'm here :argh:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

amp thoughts on jose canseco vs a 8 foot call korean


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KYLIE!



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> amp thoughts on jose canseco vs a 8 foot call korean


Greatest Fight Ever. Could have been better if Canseco was allowed to use the bat. I consider him the winner since he didn't die. The video package was great because they had highlights that included gameplay from RBI BASEBALL ON NINTENDO! I demand CANSECO VS. KIMBO~!

Edit: Oh yeah, his corner team consisted of his wife. And that's it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like something I should have stayed up for.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The whole Super Hulk tournament was amazing even though it only lasted like a combined 8 minutes of fight time (4 fights). All downhill after that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Obviously. I'm here :argh:


Of course. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> KYLIE!


How are you dear?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Of course.
> 
> How are you dear?




I'm fine...o...you meant the other dear 

Truth: Pretty sure it's lunch time....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aussie said:


> How are you dear?


Tired. Probably about to catch some sleep after a few more UFC Undisputed fights. How's work?

Jimmy, the more I look at PLH, the more awesome it gets.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Tired. Probably about to catch some sleep after a few more UFC Undisputed fights. How's work?
> 
> Jimmy, the more I look at PLH, the more awesome it gets.


That's excellence.

Which head is looking at it tho?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, Jimmy. :lmao

Sup people?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah Joes Canseco blah blah


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Wow, Jimmy. :lmao
> 
> Sup people?




nm. I'm in the mood for some food. ergo, DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER.



Derek said:


> blah blah Joes Canseco blah blah


that's one more 'blah' than usual? is this a special occasion?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My blahs vary from 3 to 5.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohai sup


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

'Bout to go to bed. You?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Watching NCIS instead of studying for my biochemistry exam 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Cavs/Magic game was pretty good.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm fine...o...you meant the other dear
> 
> Truth: Pretty sure it's lunch time....


Well you too.  I'm glad you're well. 

So go and have something to eat. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Tired. Probably about to catch some sleep after a few more UFC Undisputed fights. How's work?


I don't blame you, you've been awake since 5.00am. 

Work has been very busy. I'm over it. :$



Sticksy said:


> ohai sup


Hi Nick.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Watching NCIS instead of studying for my biochemistry exam 8*D


I know the feeling 
Watching Blackadder atm instead of studying. ;D



Aussie said:


> Well you too.  I'm glad you're well.
> 
> So go and have something to eat.




I have. actually, I'm eating right now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I have. actually, I'm eating right now.


Well good.  I'd preach and say I hope you're eating healthy...but I'd be a hypocrite if I did.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well good.  I'd preach and say I hope you're eating healthy...but I'd be a hypocrite if I did.


I'm eating incredibly healthily. I went to go and get a double cheeseburger, but my old boss was on so I got a discount and got a full bacon burger meal for the same price as 1 cheeseburger. 

Saved ~$5 ;D


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I have just see an interview with Moon Bloodgood...and I think Summer Glau might have alil bit of competition


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ten Million Slaves by Otis Taylor might be my new favorite song. 


Yeah I've been watching the Johnny Depp Public Enemies movie trailer far too much. *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm eating incredibly healthily. I went to go and get a double cheeseburger, but my old boss was on so I got a discount and got a full bacon burger meal for the same price as 1 cheeseburger.
> 
> Saved ~$5 ;D


Yeah that's real healthy... 

I had a wrap with a chicken tender, spinach and avocado so at least I'm sort of being healthy (minus the tender ).



LadyCroft said:


> *Ten Million Slaves by Otis Taylor might be my new favorite song.
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been watching the Johnny Depp Public Enemies movie trailer far too much. *


Hi Sabrina, how are you? 

Nothing wrong with watching anything with Johnny Depp in it. In fact it should be compulsary viewing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kylie, I wanna come over to your place and watch this movie with you. We'll then proceed to have sex all night and rob banks. *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wut..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Josh. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Kylie, I wanna come over to your place and watch this movie with you. We'll then proceed to have sex all night and rob banks. *


Sounds like a damn good plan Sabrina. When did you want to come over?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Aussie, how's things?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *We'll then proceed to have sex all night *


I stopped reading after that.

Oh and good night/Afternoon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good afternoon all.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

So many nights I dream of you
Holding my pillow tight
And I know that I don't need to be alone
When I open up my eyes to face reality
Every moment without you, it seems like eternity
I'm begging you, begging you, come back to me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kylie, I wanna come over to your place and watch this movie with you. We'll then proceed to have sex all night and rob banks. *





Aussie said:


> Sounds like a damn good plan Sabrina. When did you want to come over?


:hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

things like that require a camera.












and me holding it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My imagination is active enough to paint a good picture of that anyway tbh :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

True.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Josie said:


> Hey Aussie, how's things?


Not bad thanks, how about you?



Sticksy said:


> :hmm:


I'm afraid to ask what your thinking.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

My tutorial has been accepted by PSDTut's. Suck my nuts!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask what your thinking.


I'm sure it's perverted.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well it is Nick, so of course it would be.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sexy Aussie. Bored Copta.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> I'm afraid to ask what your thinking.





the king of kings said:


> I'm sure it's perverted.





Aussie said:


> Well it is Nick, so of course it would be.


 :cuss: :frustrate :cussin:    :sad: :crying: :fu: :kane: :evil: :angry: :avit: :jerry: :rip:


:hmm:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

booned said:


> My tutorial has been accepted by PSDTut's. Suck my nuts!


That's actually awesome :hb.

What is it a tut for?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

IC said:


> That's actually awesome :hb.
> 
> What is it a tut for?


for this -

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/b00ned/wave1.jpg

Im actually quite excited at the exposure. The money doesnt mean much.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Great stuff, yeah you should definitely get some good exposure off it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I just want four walls and adobe slabs for my girls.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up and am half asleep as I type this.

Truth#2- David Stern is having a heartattack right about now as one half of his dream "Kobe Vs. Lebron" finals is about to be eliminated.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Evening Kylie, how are you?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Good afternoon boys and girls of all ages..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Craig. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Evening Kylie, how are you?


I'm fine thanks Ben, how are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm as good as one can be Kylie 

Hey Craig


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm glad you're well Ben


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

And even better news, I passed another assignment


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That's fantastic!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Now I just hope to pass this other one that we're getting back tomorrow


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Switch!  Sup?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

yoyoyoyoyoyoyo


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

HAVE MERCY!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WM 26
*
"i won't talk shit about you anymore" match*
JOHN CENA Vs. THE ROCK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

book it.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

And the the main theme music for WM26 should be..Dream on By Aerosmith


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Totally.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck I just had to call in sick to work because I only slept about 2 1/2 hours last night. I mean its not like i'm excited to go to work but now I feel like an asshole to my co-workers.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Fuck I just had to call in sick to work because I only slept about 2 1/2 hours last night. I mean its not like i'm excited to go to work but now I feel like an asshole to my co-workers.


It's not like you would've been of much use to them anyway, with only that few of sleep.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, I went in to work one day without sleep and I survived. But I will never do that again. You need at 6 hours of sleep to be effective.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why did you only get 2 1/2 hours of sleep?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen, you bastard, leaving your co-workers high and dry like that. How could you? HOW COULD YOU!!!!

It could be worse, you could be like me. I got a call from my manager asking me to adjust my shift today because they've got low coverage. Instead of working 2PM to 11PM, they want me to cover part of the night shift and work 6PM to 3AM. So I'm getting ready to experience 3rd shift at Wal-Mart tonight. I don't mind it at all though, cause it's not like I'm doing anything anyways.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Why did you only get 2 1/2 hours of sleep?


No fucking idea man. I started watching some 24 this morning after I got home. Watched two episodes and went to sleep and work up 2 1/2 hours later and never managed to fall back asleep even though I spent about the next 7 hours in bed.

Someone must have sprinkled cocaine on my pillow! 

I always have to work to 3 a.m. and adjust to whatever the dayshift worked on overtime on Fridays. The days where I had to get up at 11 am after getting home at 3 really blew, but now someone smartened up a bit and decided we could start working a few hours later on those days.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

will94 said:


> It could be worse, you could be like me. I got a call from my manager asking me to adjust my shift today because they've got low coverage. Instead of working 2PM to 11PM, they want me to cover part of the night shift and work 6PM to 3AM. So I'm getting ready to experience 3rd shift at Wal-Mart tonight. I don't mind it at all though, cause it's not like I'm doing anything anyways.


If you never worked 3rd shift before, it's not that bad when you get used to it. I've been doing it for 3 years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I always try to make sure to get at least 13 hours of sleep.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen just wanted some time to spend with me instead of working :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> McQueen, you bastard, leaving your co-workers high and dry like that. How could you? HOW COULD YOU!!!!
> 
> It could be worse, you could be like me. I got a call from my manager asking me to adjust my shift today because they've got low coverage. Instead of working 2PM to 11PM, they want me to cover part of the night shift and work 6PM to 3AM. So I'm getting ready to experience 3rd shift at Wal-Mart tonight. I don't mind it at all though, cause it's not like I'm doing anything anyways.


Do you work at a Super Wal-Mart or just a regular one? Super Wal-Mart is cool because they have just about everything you could ask for but the only problem is that it's always so damn crowded.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> McQueen just wanted some time to spend with me instead of working :side:


Kinda gay but totally true.



ADR LaVey said:


> Do you work at a Super Wal-Mart or just a regular one? Super Wal-Mart is cool because they have just about everything you could ask for but the only problem is that it's always so damn crowded.


Not at 4 AM. :side:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ADR LaVey said:


> Do you work at a Super Wal-Mart or just a regular one? Super Wal-Mart is cool because they have just about everything you could ask for but the only problem is that it's always so damn crowded.


It's a Wal-Mart Supercenter, so we've got everything. It's just usually dead in there at night, so I'm expecting to not have much to do. Hell, I'm thinking about just offering to work to 6 or 7AM to finish the shift out. At 3AM, why not just stick it out to the end of the shift?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't think I've ever been in a Wal-Mart Supercenter.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There's one near my house.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

There is at least one in my state.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your state is about as wide as the distance between myself and the nearest Wal Mart Steel McNeil. Target rules my state.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Your state is about as wide as the distance between myself and the nearest Wal Mart Steel McNeil.


That's very true. :sad:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

We've got to destroy the heart of Wal-mart!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later PF


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Kinda gay but totally true.


Totally



Alcoholic said:


> We've got to destroy the heart of Wal-mart!


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> We've got to destroy the heart of Wal-mart!


Texas?

Cya PF


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yah, kids.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you for logging in, KeepItFresh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KIF!

Derek, someone just asked my the nearly impossible question of what the ten greatest Japanese wrestling matches were. How am I supposed to answer that? Maybe I should list 10 Dragongate matches for KIF's benefit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I totally said I'd be here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How can you make a top 10 Dragongate matches list, they're all exactly the same.

spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.spot.Finish.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey KIF, long time no see. Whats happening?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I once saw a Dragon Gate match with Jushin Liger that wasn't full of useless spots.

Yeah, hey Sticksy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, I'm sure Liger demanded that they would have to have an actual match or face death by Shotei.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Still, it's not like the match was any good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger can only do so much.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So did NJPW hit a hot period or what?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

With the economy the way it is, nobody is having a hot period in terms of business. 

But I'm enjoying what they are doing. They are changing things, keeping things fresh, and of course, they have Tanahashi.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The bakery.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Keep it fresh. Where have I heard that before?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tony, you get the UFC game yet?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Gotta be kidding.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That game looks really awesome.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I was asking about you the other day, brother. Not that you've missed anything, this place can suck my cock as of late.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> That game looks really awesome.


it is.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Certs said:


> I was asking about you the other day, brother. Not that you've missed anything, this place can suck my cock as of late.


No you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Certs makes the ladies squirt....s?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Certs makes the ladies and me squirt....s?


Fixed


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Upgrade me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well everyone knew that. Sup Craig?

Andy, I agree Yumiko Hotta fuggin owns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- been watching Legends of Wrestling Roundtables all day.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm back and better than ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm back and going to leave soon. 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Go Magic.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I swear, another motherfucker looks at me the wrong way, I'm starting a fight. 


Andy3000 said:


> No you.


You looking at me? 


Hey broski, 2 Heinekens.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

WWF said:


> I'm back and going to leave soon. 8*D


vote in my challenge thread first plz


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> Truth- been watching Legends of Wrestling Roundtables all day.


I sadly enough know nearly every one of them word for word..

I just love them



McQueen said:


> sup Craig?


*tries to resist general "My Penis" answer*

Not alot, just the JOY! of exams 

yourself?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Craig said:


> I sadly enough know nearly every one of them word for word..
> 
> I just love them


They're great. The stories they tell are pretty awesome.


Except for the Monday Night Wars one because Michael hayes is a prick the entire time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

By friend keeps saying the Cavs are going to come back. That's a fanboy for ya. ;D

*Edit:* Will do, TMWTP


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Anything less than Kobe/Lebron in the finals is a failure.

NBA should just make sure it's fixed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- been watching Legends of Wrestling Roundtables all day.


Since i'm suffering from insomnia i'll rpobably go watch disks 2 & 3 of the SNME set later on. I got that and the IC Title set really cheap at Best Buy this weekend. They've got a bunch of WWE stuff for sale for some reason.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Derek quoting from the future because he's that badass :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Probably because they know that if they have any WWE DVDs that they've had there for more than a month, they won't sell unless they put them on sale.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> By friend keeps saying the Cavs are going to come back. That's a fanboy for ya. ;D


He Believes In LeBron.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That could be but I care not. Hell I may even pick up the Edge set at 12 bucks if its still that much next time I go there.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Since i'm suffering from insomnia i'll rpobably go watch disks 2 & 3 of the SNME set later on. I got that and the IC Title set really cheap at Best Buy this weekend. They've got a bunch of WWE stuff for sale for some reason.


Go to DVDVR and buy Goodhelmet's 41 disc Four Horsemen set. That's right - *41* disc. If I didn't have to pay for a holiday this week I'd be all over that like E. Coli on a slab of beef. Or something.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PF69 said:


> He Believes In LeBron.


When he says the Pledge of Allegiance, he probably says LeBron instead of God, tbh.

He keeps saying that LeBron is going to 'Go Off', though I'm pretty sure averaging in the 40s is pretty good. Unless LeBron scored like 80 points in 4 straight games, Cleveland is as good as dead.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Andy3000 said:


> Go to DVDVR and buy Goodhelmet's 41 disc Four Horsemen set. That's right - *41* disc. If I didn't have to pay for a holiday this week I'd be all over that like E. Coli on a slab of beef. Or something.




Me Want.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm going to eat and head back to bed before I head off to work. Bye.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> Go to DVDVR and buy Goodhelmet's 41 disc Four Horsemen set. That's right - *41* disc. If I didn't have to pay for a holiday this week I'd be all over that like E. Coli on a slab of beef. Or something.


That sounds awesome but did he finish his Funk stuff yet?

And you mean like Certs on Eve Torres or cougars.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> That sounds awesome but did he finish his Funk stuff yet?
> 
> And you mean like Certs on Eve Torres or cougars.


He's releasing an El Hijo Del Santo set next week and then finishing off the Funk and Dustin Rhodes sets.

And I was gonna say Certs on a hooker initially, but I didn't want to lower the tone. Not that I'm prone to doing anything like that anyway, but... y'know.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The cougar spree has to end. It's getting me nowhere. 

I'm outta work for now though. Catch y'all on the rebound.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should give some Luha a try. I'm starting to get a little more into it.

Cya Pat.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"The Great"


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

PAUL WIGHT


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> PAUL WIGHT


Who the hell is that.


I'm talking about Paul "The Great" Wright.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought you were talking about me motherfucker.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not this time.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Closed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

All right then. I wonder how long until I get yelled at for my consistant profanity on this forum.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What about me?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KIF you the best I evah had.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet I am.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> KIF you the best I evah had.


You the c***tin best.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIGHT


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> KIF you the best I evah had.


But...but...you told me the same thing the other night. :$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm flattered.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> But...but...you told me the same thing the other night. :$


OMFG!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hey guys.


Hi Reid, how are you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been swept off my feet. :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi Reid, how are you?


Good, how about you.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This is why I stopped showing up.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry Sir KIF.

It's not like how it used to be in here.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HEY SEXY BITCHES~! 8*D


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Totally common sense.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> Totally common sense.


I'll miss you.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Miss me? Where am I going?

I spent the last 2 hours doing nothing on this site. I must like doing that if I'm still here.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> I've been swept off my feet. :$


Yeah KIF will do that to you. 



the king of kings said:


> Good, how about you.


Not bad thanks, quite tired though. :$



WWF said:


> HEY SEXY BITCHES~! 8*D


Hiya mate, how are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey there, Pyro.



Aussie said:


> Yeah KIF will do that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty good. You?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> ...


Hi Gord.  How are you?



WWF said:


> I'm pretty good. You?


Tired, but good thanks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I do things.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I fucking love the King of Kool.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's not like you aren't bangin' yourself.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I don't see you around on the ole MSN anymore.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I started getting kicked off the internet a few minutes after I sign into MSN. I go on every now and then, but of course it's nothing longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

So you're gonna keep hanging around WF now, or leave me to run this pile of shit by myself again?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

King of Kool


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Girls, Girls, Girls


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE TRUTH! TELL IT!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TRUTH - JUST FINISHED A BANNER

THE TRUTH HAS BEEN TOLD. Happy?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Is it wrong to laugh at suicideforum.com?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

they prob laugh @ wrestlingforum


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm going to say......... no


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People going to a forum to determine whether to kill themselves or not is laughable I suppose.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Is it wrong to laugh at suicideforum.com?





Derek said:


> I'm going to say......... no


A smart move...considering how temperamental they are already.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> they prob laugh @ wrestlingforum


If they're suicidal, I'd imagine they don't laugh much.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The probably laugh when they're holding a gun, noose, razor blade, etc...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> If they're suicidal, I'd imagine they don't laugh much.


Unless they laugh in the face of death.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

wtf suicideforum.com? 

:lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

....


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> wtf suicideforum.com?
> 
> :lmao


It's a fairly funny site. You should visit it sometime.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i'll visit it once the day comes where you're no longer in my life. :$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

FUCK THIS SERVER.  BYE SINCE I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I may join and make the emos feel even worse. Say something like "You have nothing to live for; just end it now."

I'm an ass like that. IDK if I will tho. Emos are pretty crazy. They may track me down. :argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> i'll visit it once the day comes where you're no longer in my life. :$


Be sure not to visit it in September, when I come to meet you. :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

A site like that actually exists?

Wait...why am I surprised?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I may join and make the emos feel even worse. Say something like "You have nothing to live for; just end it now."
> 
> I'm an ass like that. IDK if I will tho. Emos are pretty crazy. *They may track me down.* :argh:


I see several problems with that.

1. They're too busy living their life of solidarity in their groups to go chasing after you.
2. Probably scared of upsetting 'the delicate balance' of the fabric in their skinny fit black jeans.
3. Can Emo's run?
4. Any method of transport other than walking would be too 'conformist'.

subverting stereotypes. ftmfw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is the greatest entrance of all time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was going to see if I could find a better entrance than that, but once I saw Michael Buffer, I knew it would be pointless to try.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is a good start


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This one is pretty good too.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Just handed in my judging for TDL lads.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> This one is pretty good too.







The Japanese are so overtaken w/ emotion that they start waving american flags duing hogan's entrance.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

isaac wat said:


> Just handed in my judging for TDL lads.


Excellence.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Excellence.


I wasn't asked to judge yours, which sucked as I love the topic. 

I had to do some shit debates instead.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Did you judge the MMA stuff? Cause my judging for those debates sucked.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

isaac wat said:


> I wasn't asked to judge yours, which sucked as I love the topic.
> 
> I had to do some shit debates instead.


Pity. I thought my topic was alright. a bit simple, but it's a nice area to debate on.

How many more judges need to get their shit in?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

isaac wat said:


> Just handed in my judging for TDL lads.


<3 

Someone now needs to track down Mac and kick his ass please. :$


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you judge the MMA stuff? Cause my judging for those debates sucked.


Yeah.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

isaac wat said:


> I wasn't asked to judge yours, which sucked as I love the topic.
> 
> I had to do some shit debates instead.


Well maybe a little more help from everyone for next show would make things easier so it's not "shit". 

If Mac doesn't show Isaac I may have to get you to judge a couple more. I'll go through all the judging once Greg sends his and I'll let you all know.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I liked your judging of Sticksy's one Jez.

Truth: I'm outta here. got an exam to do. ciao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not even the Japanese can resist the power of "Real American"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

isaac wat said:


> Yeah.


Did you actually read them? Cause I just skimmed and decided they all sucked.

Edit: Should have clarified Jimmy. My judging ruled because I judged as Nick Diaz would have judged. And Nick Diaz is awesome. The actual debates sucked.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Well maybe a little more help from everyone for next show would make things easier so it's not "shit".
> 
> If Mac doesn't show Isaac I may have to get you to judge a couple more. I'll go through all the judging once Greg sends his and I'll let you all know.


I'll help more don't fuss.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you actually read them? Cause I just skimmed and decided they all sucked.


steve/mike was really good actually but i condemned the others


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

isaac wat said:


> I'll help more don't fuss.


Thank you, that's all I ask. I know the last month or so has been a bad time for everyone so I do understand.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Isaac, I've missed you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jose Canseco


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Isaac, I've missed you.


why??


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

isaac wat said:


> why??


Cause we used to chat all the time. And now we've drifted apart. Like two things that drift apart. 

Derek, what is the story behind this massacre:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cause we used to chat all the time. And now we've drifted apart. Like two things that drift apart.


How come we dont even talk no more
And you dont even call no more
We dont barely keep in touch at all
And I dont even feel the same love when we hug no more
And I heard it through the grape vine we even beefin' now
After all the years we been down
Aint no way no how, this bullshit can't be true
We family aint a damn thing changed, unless it's you!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The guy giving the beatdown is Koji Kanemoto, and I'm pretty sure the guy getting his ass kicked is Kazuchika Okada.

Okada is what is known as a 'Young Lion', which in Japan is a young man who has been wrestling for a short period of time. All the Young Lions start off wearing basic black trunks and a stupid looking haircut.

In order to see if they are strong enough to make it, they are often the punching bag of the veterans, who are encouraged to take liberties with them. Sometimes they will be in the Young Lion stage for a long time and it could be a few years before they are allowed to pick up a victory.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah. Good song. 

Lets change that. 

How have things been? Last I heard your house flooded.

Edit: So the Vets just shoot on the young geeks until they feel they've "earned their spot" or w/e? I gotta start watching more Japan wrestling to see these fuckers get beaten up.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Jesus, the house flooded before Christmas iirc.

It's been that long?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Was that really Christmas? I didn't think it had been that long. But that was the last time I remember really talking to you outside of a post or two in this thread. I wasn't around as much for a few months and I'm sure you've been busy as well with Uni.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Edit: So the Vets just shoot on the young geeks until they feel they've "earned their spot" or w/e? I gotta start watching more Japan wrestling to see these fuckers get beaten up.


Not all the vets, but Kanemoto will take any chance he can get to beating the crap out of people. From what I understand, Okada looks to be very promising and won't be stuck as a Young Lion for very long.

This happened to him a few weeks ago:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Was that really Christmas? I didn't think it had been that long. But that was the last time I remember really talking to you outside of a post or two in this thread. I wasn't around as much for a few months and I'm sure you've been busy as well with Uni.


Yeah, I finished Uni on Thursday. Might pop up a bit more.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

she wants to touch me woohoo
she wants to love me woohoo 
she'll never leave me woohoo woohoohoohoo

what's up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

How goes it Big D?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It goes good

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Ownage and Derek, you both seem to be pretty amazing people. I'd so like help on my issue I'm having at school, it's written in my sig.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

You a fan of Zachary Ryder or merely his catchphrase?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Postage said:


> Ownage and Derek, you both seem to be pretty amazing people. I'd so like help on my issue I'm having at school, it's written in my sig.


Just give them the nickel. That would be what I'd tell you. Being proud isn't worth not graduating.

Ryder is fine, but the catchphrase is amazing.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone think I should change my name to Azza_Cold_sXe?

Maybe I could become a vBookie that way.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Well what I had in mind was to pay with a dime and demand I get my change and follow the guy around all day until he gives it to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Postage said:


> Well what I had in mind was to pay with a dime and demand I get my change and follow the guy around all day until he gives it to me.


That sounds like a better idea than not paying.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Giving them 5 bucks is far more impressive than 5 cents. 

It'll make them feel worthless.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

"Although I could pay him back the 5 cents it would go against my morals." lol Postage you're awesome dude. I agree with Derek.

How are you liking your mod powers in the mafia section?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Man, its going really well. I hope they don't take the power away from me anytime soon. I finally made something of myself on here. 

Hoping to see a bar on Ownage soon because he's awesome, I'll keep you in my prayers.



isaac wat said:


> Giving them 5 bucks is far more impressive than 5 cents.
> 
> It'll make them feel worthless.


Doubt it. The guy is a potential mental retard. I had some theories but I can't prove he is. I think if I gave him a dime and asked for the 5 cents back kinda proves how much of an ass he was in the first place. I'd follow the guy home if I have to until I get the change.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

You were always something to me man. And thanks for the prayers, I doubt they'll be answered though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know if you were aware of this Ownage, but some of the staff was talking about you getting the last mod spot. It went to rcwilson, but your name was definitely mentioned.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I wasn't aware. RCW was a worthy choice. 

Hey Postage, have you come into contact with those **** you live next to recently?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

No, they don't want to have anything to do with me anymore. Remember how I said in the thread that Jose was checking me out?

Well, he came up to me earlier this week and asked if I wanna go get some pizza with him. And at that point I was in a bad mood so I just yelled out "Look, I'm not Gay, okay!" And I walked away.

They've avoided me since. So I'm not sure if this is a win or lose for me. I'm leaning towards win so it's all good.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

If You Seek Amy is genius.



Postage said:


> No, they don't want to have anything to do with me anymore. Remember how I said in the thread that Jose was checking me out?
> 
> Well, he came up to me earlier this week and asked if I wanna go get some pizza with him. And at that point I was in a bad mood so I just yelled out "Look, I'm not Gay, okay!" And I walked away.
> 
> They've avoided me since. So I'm not sure if this is a win or lose for me. I'm leaning towards win so it's all good.


I don't like being mean to people but what you did is probably for the best.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'll probably apologize next time I see Jose.

If You Seek Amy has 47 play counts on my itunes. :$


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I like that song a lot, and the hidden meaning is so cool.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

There's a hidden message? :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

If You Seek Amy spells out F-U-C-K me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So thats what that means.

Still don't like the song. Or any other song Britney Spears has ever made.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I think that's what it means. People told me that and it makes sense so yeah. 

I just watched BROCK defend his WWE title against Paul "The Great" Wright in a stretcher match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE GREAT


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brock had to use a forklift to beat him.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Still don't like the song. Or any other song Britney Spears has ever made.


I knew there was a reason we got on so well.

Postage. You're a ***. 47 times?
ffs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not happy, Jan.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* WTF~~ *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Lexie.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Hello bitch- where have you been? *


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Britney Spears... played 47 times?

Fucking hell Postage


*Realises that in a month he has played one Springsteen song 200 times*

Damn...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut up lexie


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * Hello bitch- where have you been? *


Fuck you. your sister. your mother. and for those fucktards who are into that sort of shit, your motorbike.

Where have I been? on a plane.
Where am I now? Standing outside your house holding a machette.



Josie said:


> shut up lexie


correct.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Fuck off Josh. 

I need to close my window? *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * Fuck off Josh.
> 
> I need to close my window? *


Leave it open. I'd hate to smash it when I break in.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Where have I been? on a plane.
> Where am I now? Standing outside your house holding a machette..


You had better be dressed like this:











Truth: I plan to dress like that on halloween and go around with a kitchen knife...

For shits and giggles...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> You had better be dressed like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like this:










I can think of worse things to dress as.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Halloween- shit movie *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

just go as this guy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

never seen it. no plans to see it either. especially now.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> More like this:


A Jolly Irishman?




Jim Coptafeel said:


> I can think of worse things to dress as.

















Dear god, Did I just reference Big Momma's House?

my Standard when it comes to references is going down :no:



Lexie my dear, you had better be talking about the godawful remake and not the amazing series that preceded it (Well Alrgiht series, 5 out of the 8 movies were great (The other 3 were steaming turds))


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Holloween's a pretty good movie, shitty remake it had though.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Of course I'm talking about the remake, Craig. *


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> Holloween's a pretty good movie, shitty remake it had though.


A Normam Bates reference and then this post?

You may have just become my new favourite poster.


THat's good then Lexie, because if you were talking about the original I would have gone Halloween 2 on your ass (That means either shooting your two eyes out then blowing you up.. or dunking you in boiling water until your face melts.)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The only good parts of the remake were the parts they took from the original.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I've yet to see someone that says the remake is good. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard it was, that's why i rented it. Never trusting my friend with movies again.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I'm regretting the hour or so I spent watching this movie due to boredom. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> A Jolly Irishman?


or a crazed maniacle homocidal nymphomaniac.



Lexielicious said:


> * I'm regretting the hour or so I spent watching this movie due to boredom. *


Currently watching 'Fatal Attraction'. anyone seen it?
No spoilers tho....


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Lexielicious said:


> * I've yet to see someone that says the remake is good. *


Someone liked that seeing as how there's a sequel coming out:










Worst thing is that due to a certain character dieing in the remakethere's no chance of my favourite moment in the Halloween series happening in this version..

*SPOILERS FOR THE ORIGINAL HALLOWEEN 2*






EDIT: Fatal Attraction is the Glenn Close/Michael Douglas one right?

If so 'tis good...

Only thing is that it might be seen as slightly cliched now...

and the alternate ending was better...

And yeah he is that too but when I look at him I don't see Doctor Hyde, I see the guy from Cold Feet! (I really need to buy that series and re-watch, bar the final 3 episodes... I AM NEVER GOING THROUGH THAT EMOTIONAL TURMOIL AGAIN! (Why, Why did you have to bend over to get the cassette?)


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's that one Craig. 

Didn't see much of Cold Feet. I remember him from Murphy's Law. 
Him as Hyde is just excellent tho.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hello.


The sexy one.

G'Day Kylie 

How was work?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hey Kylie.


Hi Reid, how are you? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> The sexy one.
> 
> G'Day Kylie
> 
> How was work?


Where? Oh it's you, of course. 

Hi Jimmy.  Work was quite busy today. How did your exam go?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Where? Oh it's you, of course.
> 
> Hi Jimmy.  Work was quite busy today. How did your exam go?


Bollocks. it's you. obv.

Sounds lame. work sucks.

My exam was pretty easy. Simple stuff that'll get me a good mark. only 2 left now


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm pretty good.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh hush Jim, we all know it's you. 

Yes work sucks. 

I'm glad your exam went well Jim. As I've said you could probably ace these exams blindfolded. 

I'm glad you're well Reid.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Craig has the best sig on this forum at the moment.

Going back to Halloween, I acutally really liked the remake. I thought they did an excellent job of portraying Michael and how he became what he is.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

booned said:


> Craig has the best sig on this forum at the moment.
> 
> Going back to Halloween, I acutally really liked the remake. I thought they did an excellent job of portraying Michael and how he became what he is.


I do?

Most likely due to the combined awesomness of Jack Nicholson & Gene Hunt...

My main problem with the remake was that they showed why Michael became what he was :lmao.

In the original you know nothing about him, he's just there, not humanised in anyway, just evil in human form ,evil personified, as Dr loomis says in one of the movies...


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Jack > Heath imo
I loved the Joker in the original Batman. He was amazing. Plus he had Bob - His number one guy.

I guess thats just a diffrence of preference. I grew up watching Halloween and own all the films. They always try to humanise him a little, and play on his feelings for Laurie. Im glad we got a glimpse of his past, and happy with how realistically it was done.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

booned said:


> Jack > Heath imo
> I loved the Joker in the original Batman. He was amazing. Plus he had Bob - His number one guy.







Nice to see someone else who think Jack > Heath


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Best scene in the whole film.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I still need to see the Dark Knight so I can't compare the two but I thought Jack was great in the original Batman.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Ledger was a great Joker, and his was far better acted.

I just preferred Nicholson's.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I prefer Heath. Sorry guys.


Truth: disappointed in a lack luster Champions league final last night. Oh well.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Truth: Scarlett Johansson > Michelle Ryan 8*D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I prefer Heath. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> Truth: disappointed in a lack luster Champions league final last night. Oh well.


I saw the highlights. It looked like Man United blew a lot of early chances.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm with, Pepper. I preferred Heath's Joker.

Really enjoyed the game last night. I only saw the game from when Eto'o scored, so never really saw Man Utd get a good opportunity to score. Barca just outplayed them.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

They did. The should of been 2/3-0 up within the first ten minutes.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

And then Barcelona scores on their first shot on goal.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> They did. The should of been 2/3-0 up within the first ten minutes.


Lol no. They had one good opportunity. A threat is not an opportunity, my dear Pep.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Let me guess, European Football talk.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Having a hard time trying to make notes for sociology and 'study'.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kenny McCormick said:


> Truth: Having a hard time trying to make notes for sociology and 'study'.


What do you study in college?

I passes sociology in January.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

School. 

I don't miss it one fucking bit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> What do you study in college?
> 
> I passes sociology in January.


University * - And Bachelor of Policing.

I need to do 4 essays, choosing 4 questions out of a possible 12. 

And at the moment, I'm thinking of choosing

- Deviance and Interactionism
- Durkheim - Three Types of Suicide
- Power - Weber/Lukes
- Talcott Parsons - Sick Role


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kenny McCormick said:


> University * - And Bachelor of Policing.
> 
> I need to do 4 essays, choosing 4 questions out of a possible 12.
> 
> ...


Ye, sorry. I do uni myself. 

I hate Talcott Parsons. Don't ask me why though, I almost forgot everything I learned last semester.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> Ye, sorry. I do uni myself.
> 
> I hate Talcott Parsons. Don't ask me why though, I almost forgot everything I learned last semester.


I hate this whole subject, and have no clue about it, I find it extremely boring and hard.

atm I'm sitting on 31/60, just need 19/40 to pass the subject.

might change talcott to sex and gender.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kenny McCormick said:


> I hate this whole subject, and have no clue about it, I find it extremely boring and hard.
> 
> atm I'm sitting on 31/60, just need 19/40 to pass the subject.
> 
> might change talcott to sex and gender.


Ye Sociology was obligatory for us. I didn't exactly love the course myself, it was quite the drag.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I love telemarketers. :no:

Seriously, there is this one telemarketer who has about 10 different voice message people and about 5 different numbers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: disappointed in a lack luster Champions league final last night. Oh well.


I loved it tbh. Mostly because Man U lost. Barca just dominated in the midfield with Iniesta and Xavi playing brilliantly with Messi and Puyol also having solid games.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> They did. The should of been 2/3-0 up within the first ten minutes.


Nah, 1-0 maybe.


Got a biochemistry exam tomorrow and i'm pretty sure i'm going to fail  Although i'm sitting on 17.4 out of 21 atm :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

"Il Blanquito" Andres Iniesta is the best player alive.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He is pretty awesome. Barca have a pretty epic team all up tbh


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Best pool of talent I've ever seen. And I've been following football closely from a very early age.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed. I don't follow Spanish football all that closely but they're a great side to watch


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kenny McCormick said:


> University * - And Bachelor of Policing.
> 
> I need to do 4 essays, choosing 4 questions out of a possible 12.
> 
> ...


You doing that at Charles Sturt? A friend of mine is down there doing the policing course atm (in Goulburn).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> You doing that at Charles Sturt? A friend of mine is down there doing the policing course atm (in Goulburn).


Nah man, UWS Milperra.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I tend to overexagerate.

but whatever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dead. :/


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Super dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trew.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Gawd.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

My teeth are fucking killing me.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

britney owns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I disagree.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You always disagree :crying:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not always.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Derek said:


> I disagree.


fu man


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:flip


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Hot Bubblebutt pics of Absolutely Amber (major thickness)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Last Blade 2


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DEREK


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SEBWISE GAMGEE


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


>


:hb..


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek said:


> SEBWISE GAMGEE


haha.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Standard Liege said:


> :hb..


:sex


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Standard Liege


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> :sex


:hmm:

Edit: Fuck off, OERTS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DEREK DASTARDLY


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wish I had a Muttley.

All I have is a cat that sleeps all day.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

McQueen can be your Mutley.

Oh, and I wish I had my own Sheer Khan. Especially if he dresses up in a suit and makes business deals over the phone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- uploaded this last night.






ESOPHAGUS~!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh dear.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm quite bored.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

What was with the temp name change Tony?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No comment.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> DEREK DASTARDLY


I "HDed" your sig.










What show is that from anyway? :$


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I second that question.

I mark for Shere Khan in a suit..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Remember... you... are my number one... guy!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ledger's Joker>Romero's Joker>Jack's Joker


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I am whatever Gotham needs me to be.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Look at that ass.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I just looked at the Matt Striker nude pics that have been leaked...

and I near puked..


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Craig said:


> Truth: I just looked at the Matt Striker nude pics that have been leaked...
> 
> and I near puked..


You did WHAT?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> You did WHAT?


Go to google and type in Ewrestlingnews.com Go to their second story down, click the link in that, scroll down at your own risk.

I'm presuming that since I'm not directly linking to the pics or the site with them I am within my boundaries...

If not tell me..


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

say what? Matt Striker nudes?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Craig said:


> Go to google and type in Ewrestlingnews.com Go to their second story down, click the link in that, scroll down at your own risk.
> 
> I'm presuming that since I'm not directly linking to the pics or the site with them I am within my boundaries...
> 
> If not tell me..


But. I don't wanna do that.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Essentially Striker's taken some pics using a cell phone supposedly that have been leaked online...

Just to give you an idea of what is in them I'll just quote a part of the gossip site that originally posted them:

"Beer Can Size object"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm tempted to check them out but I respect Striker too much. Or maybe that's why I'm tempted. idk


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

someone just came out


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I came out on here as bi a few months back acctually...

So your post FAILS!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I'm tempted to check them out but I respect Striker too much. Or maybe that's why I'm tempted. idk


Or maybe you're gay. :hmm:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

nah no way dude

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extre...riker-biggest-dck-professional-wrestling.html

lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Craig said:


> I came out on here as bi a few months back acctually...
> 
> So your post FAILS!


sorry i wasnt here to see that bro


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

internet is kinda boring right now so I'm gonna play some xbox

peace


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

there is something I need to tell you guys

I am...... gay


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We already knew. :/


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hai not nice


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7288302-post63.html


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Does it really matter tbh?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

i spelt his name right


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Great


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

5/10 for the lady killer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

10/10

edit oops wrong thread


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

These motherfuckin servers


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah wtf just happened

and 5/10 is a bit high

WCW what are your thoughts on keyboard cat?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

the beatles - 10/10


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed

omfg I just noticed that lazer can post again~~!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed again


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

john lennon - 10/10/ *****/ GREAT

(imo)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

The Lady Killer said:


> agreed
> 
> omfg I just noticed that lazer can post again~~!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7244073-post43.html


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

greg bring your A GAME

(my thoughts)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7244073-post43.html


Yeah I noticed you were in the "******" usergroup so I thought I'd voice a protest. Link to your thoughts please.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

gotta go to school soon, sucks. lucky it's friday.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

School just ended here :hb:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's the middle of the school year here


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

TRUTH: I HATE YOU HOLLYWOOD!!!

THEY'RE FUCKING REMAKING ALIEN!!

AND WORSE THAN THAT ONE OF MY FAVOURITE CHILDHOOD MOVIES: FLIGHT OF THE NAVIGATOR!!

FUCK YOU HOLLYWOOD!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

owned


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

both those movies suck


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn you both to hell


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The movie your sig is based off of owns though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You know who owns? GREG DOES!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I own too. just not quite as much :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

flight of the navigator owns


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Who the hell doesn't like Alien? One of the greatest Sci-Fi/Horror films ever.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> You know who owns? GREG DOES!


omg tony


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Seb, your sig is cool.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm a fan of jack napier


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I own too. just not quite as much :sad:


omfg Jim Coptafeel~


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> omg tony


How are ya, my main man?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> omfg Jim Coptafeel~




G'Day. How's it going?

How is everyone btw?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Doing well, my friend. School just ended for the summer so that's always nice...even though I still have to work full time :/ Can't complain otherwise.

How about yourself?

edit - same answer/question to JC


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i was playing Infamous demo today and started screaming "I HAVE THE POWER" randomly.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Doing well, my friend. School just ended for the summer so that's always nice...even though I still have to work full time :/ Can't complain otherwise.
> 
> How about yourself?
> 
> edit - same answer/question to JC


I'm good. Studying now, because my exams are coming up. Other than that life's good for good ole' Tony.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck on the exams! I just finished mine....pretty brutal week but I survived and did well~


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Doing well, my friend. School just ended for the summer so that's always nice...even though I still have to work full time :/ Can't complain otherwise.
> 
> How about yourself?
> 
> edit - same answer/question to JC


Not too bad. Little sleepy atm, and I've got to head off like...right...now.
2 exams today and then I'm done with this course completely. 2 months - no studying. ooorah.

Money is Money, mate


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah the money is great, just getting old sucks.

Good luck on the exams!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Good luck on the exams! I just finished mine....pretty brutal week but I survived and did well~


Good job. Of course you have the intellectual baggage to conquer any type of exam.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought age would eventually catch up to me but it appears that still is on the horizon.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're such an intelligent character.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


>


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW you asshole you never gave me your thoughts on keyboard cat


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

well what the fuck are your thoughts you piece a shit


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh my god.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> well what the fuck are your thoughts you piece a shit


These are my thoughts you dumbfuck

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/457737-tell-truth-171.html#post7288654


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you got balls you know that


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This is not 10/10. Get the fudge out with that kinda talk.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

3/10.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

you ****s need to pipe down before you both get embarrassed


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

crepe


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

wrestling realm


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Entertainment Empire - We are everything you desire


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Walks in......








Looks around....










Shrugs shoulders....












walks out*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

the OTHER place.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

www.**************.net_


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BOO URNS


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Check out these mother fuckers.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

all star cast in this thread apart from craig who will do well not to come back whilst im talking here again


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Craig said:


> *Walks in......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good choice 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Check out these mother fuckers.


<333333333333


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

you came back. you all came back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

greg should i have a hamburger or pasta for dinner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

GREG~! <3

I've missed you buddy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> greg should i have a hamburger or pasta for dinner












answers your question tbl


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

BOO
URNS


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow we have TLK, AMP, Isaac, WCW and Alco all in this thread at the same time. That's bigger than the Beatles.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I say burger WCW.

<3 Missed you too AMP.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No it isn't.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Matches Better Than Every Shawn Michaels Match Ever Besides 1


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> Matches Better Than Every Shawn Michaels Match Ever Besides 1


I'm a fan of that series


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a badass Paul Wright avatar.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tell The Truth	05-28-2009 11:41 PM	Rated-R™ Wrong. Its Wight. Go look it up.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You have quite the kickin avy yourself, OERTS


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> Tell The Truth	05-28-2009 11:41 PM	Rated-R™ Wrong. Its Wight. Go look it up.


I've gotten a few of those in my lifetime.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this cat has wings












Alcoholic said:


> You have quite the kickin avy yourself, OERTS


SHAKE MY HAND


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm shaking alright.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I've gotten a few of those in my lifetime.


Paul Wight Jr to be exact.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler fans, it's such a great sight to see.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

cody rhodes


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn I didn't know that Big Show was a five time champ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hai man


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> hai man


Send me your star ratings for Backlash and Judgment Day. kthx


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Senior skip day tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Will do.

btw, is there anyone on here that can resize and put a border on a picture so I can put it in my sig?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I lost my PS when my computer was rebuilt sorry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn. Guess I can just request a gif untill I get a hold of someone to help.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Big Slob.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> Damn I didn't know that Big Show was a five time champ.


Only person to hold the WCW, WWE, and ECW titles.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup people?



Hailsabin said:


> Will do.
> 
> btw, is there anyone on here that can resize and put a border on a picture so I can put it in my sig?


I can do it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

nm just about to go to the airport to pick up my brother


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm settling on a Hayley theme atm, but I'll be sure to hit you up whenever I need any resizing or bordering, WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, no problem.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe you could still help me out. Are you able to put a thicker border on my Hayley banner or nah?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I am. How thick do you want it?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Soz for being back and forth, but I will just go ahead with my original plan of having the other pic sized and bordered 










Border not too thick, but enough to where you can see it. And size it to be at it's biggest without being over the limit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's not over the limit as it is. 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:$

Well a border regardless would help, haha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:hb:

Thx man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No Problem. Is anyone else here? :/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I know, it's so dead. 

No one can even see my snazzy new sig.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're not using the one with the border. :/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:side:

idk what you are talking about (switcharoo)


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Yea this place is oddly dead for a Thursday night.

Maybe everyone's sleeping awaiting payday. 

I know I can't wait


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lebron James took over in the 4th.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, that game was bullshit. We'll end it on Saturday though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chill the fuck out, bro.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> blah blah blah blah blah


Nice to see you always have something to say that manages to capture our imagination Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I try my best.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I know you do.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie. I love you.

Also, 2 months holiday~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie. I love you.
> 
> Also, 2 months holiday~!


Awwww <333 Jim 

That's great to hear! How did your exams go?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww <333 Jim
> 
> That's great to hear! How did your exams go?




Exams went...okay.
My hand is sore from writing a 5 page essay with an undersized pen 
IT was pretty easy. Won't get full marks, but it was good enough.
Pretty glad that it's all over tbh. Now I can start having fun ;D

How's work going my dear?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Exams went...okay.
> My hand is sore from writing a 5 page essay with an undersized pen
> IT was pretty easy. Won't get full marks, but it was good enough.
> Pretty glad that it's all over tbh. Now I can start having fun ;D
> ...


Just okay? :$

That's a large essay. I can imagine you would be tired in general. At least it's all done and over with and you can take a break for a couple of months. 

Work is alright, not in the mood for it though. :$ Leaving early today though which is good...speaking of which it's time to go now. Back later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- does this place really need a rants section?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not as often as people would think.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohai people


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ohai.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Not as often as people would think.


I tend to agree.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Rants is fine. It's a good way for people to let out their frustration.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rants provides the entertainment.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hellooooo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Entertainment? not really. Rants shows how much of a douche some people are 8*D


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Nick, you're a douche ;D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice thread killing, Noodles


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Nick, you're a douche ;D


fuck you noodles, tell me something i don't know


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KYLIE~!, msn please :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Nick. I will, I just want to sort out these TDL results first. :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I better have won or you're going to cop it :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

COPta WUT? ;D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'd like to see you try Nick. 

Hi Jimmy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Like to see me try? *looks up the next flight to Melbourne* :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KYLIE!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'd like to see you try Nick.
> 
> Hi Jimmy.


Hi gorgeous. 

MSN pleeeeeeeeeeeease :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Ben. 



Sticksy said:


> Like to see me try? *looks up the next flight to Melbourne* :side:


You don't scare me Nick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Of course i don't scare you, i have a very lovable face


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Shame your mother is the only one who loves it Nick 
(well...and hannah ;D)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey jimmy......








































fuck you ;D


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Facepalm!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> hey jimmy......
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you ;D


Ttly wud :side:



The Lady Killer said:


> ~~!


omy


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Facepalm!






Jim Coptafeel said:


> omy


omg Jim Coptafeel


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey tlk, sup?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omg hey buddy what's goin on?

It's Friday - I'm at work...still a little drunk


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> omg Jim Coptafeel


Facepalm was at Sticky Nick and Jim, not you


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: After hearing the shittiness of the new version of "The Touch" for the new Transformers movie I had to go back and hear the original version whilst also watching the greatest scene in move FUCKIGN history...

I still get teary at this


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Facepalm was at Sticky Nick and Jim, not you




Truth - I wish it was 530


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

More Kylie. Less TDL.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Kylie plz

Hey Jim Coptafeel I voted for you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> omg hey buddy what's goin on?
> 
> It's Friday - I'm at work...still a little drunk


not much tbh, just talking to some people on msn atm before i get some sleep


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Kylie plz
> 
> Hey Jim Coptafeel I voted for you.


Indeed.

Much thanks 

Truth: Kylie is a trooper, and her modbar should be upgraded so it has a picture of people cuddling on it. Epitomises the real Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Of course i don't scare you, i have a very lovable face


Um....ok then Nick. 



The Lady Killer said:


> omg hey buddy what's goin on?
> 
> It's Friday - I'm at work...still a little drunk


Hi Greg. 

You went to work drunk? Sounds like you had a big night last night.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> not much tbh, just talking to some people on msn atm before i get some sleep


Sleep sounds like the greatest thing in the world.

edit omfg Kylie. Yeah, it was fun...but I'm paying for it now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sleep is definitely up there with the greatest things in the world tbh


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Sleep sounds like the greatest thing in the world.


I most vehemently agree.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't gotten nearly enough of it lately.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I know the feeling. but I can sleep all day today....yay.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

My day has been SHOCKING


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm rather jealous.

edit details plz


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

heart of gold


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> I haven't gotten nearly enough of it lately.


likewise


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> More Kylie. Less TDL.


This from someone that's been practically begging for the results... 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Much thanks
> 
> Truth: Kylie is a trooper, and her modbar should be upgraded so it has a picture of people cuddling on it. Epitomises the real Aussie.


 



The Lady Killer said:


> Sleep sounds like the greatest thing in the world.
> 
> edit omfg Kylie. Yeah, it was fun...but I'm paying for it now.


Sneak in a quick nap during your break. 

Well at least you had fun which is good. Nothing wrong with that.  I hope you start feeling better soon though. :$ <3


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

simply ise


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

isaac wat

edit thanks


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wuthering


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

heights that wuther


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Kylie, can you come on msn for a bit please? I need to chat with someone.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

isaac wat said:


> simply ise






The Lady Killer said:


> isaac wat
> 
> edit thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY5x8pF512k&feature=related

greg admit this


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

RM 

edit yeah I'm going to have to say I'm a rather large fan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sup playa

you dig


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

bands that matter wf


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> sup playa
> 
> you dig


nmu?



isaac wat said:


> bands that matter wf


yeah let's make it happen


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

im a pretty big deal


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

might do


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

We'd draw fairly large ratings in my estimation.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DO IT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fuck you you hoe


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I broke my back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a fan of Wargames: The Match Beyond


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

what are your motherfucking thoughts on keyboard cat?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> what are your motherfucking thoughts on keyboard cat?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao much better


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Greg The Leg~


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I look like a tamato


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keyboard Cat is fucking awesome.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Greg The Leg~


~~~~~~!



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I look like a tamato


omg hey



Derek said:


> Keyboard Cat is fucking awesome.


agreed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

INDEED!

CHILL THE FUCK OUT BITCHES!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Can I ever have one phrase that isn't stolen by other people?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, because I own you Derek.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

indeed


Hey greg!


and i'm out. Peaaaace


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao FUCK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Iwillkillyouall


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

WHITE PAWS

greg make a thread asking if people wanna see bands that matter

i remember we did king crimson last time


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BANDS THAT MATTER

Listened to In the Court... yesterday. FLUTES and all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, I'll summon the power of Paul "The Great" Wright and buy your house Derek.

WHITE PAWS OWNS Isaac.

Dammit I don't want to go to work today.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> BANDS THAT MATTER
> 
> Listened to In the Court... yesterday. FLUTES and all.


God that album is flawless. 



McQueen said:


> Nah, I'll summon the power of Paul "The Great" Wright and buy your house Derek.
> 
> WHITE PAWS OWNS Isaac.
> 
> Dammit I don't want to go to work today.


White Paws w/ Pyro entrance.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Put it on youtube please.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I may do. He was coming inside earlier and he paused at the door, looked around (to the fans), then continued in calmly. 

greg, added you to MSN the other day but you didnt reply fuck you.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I was only on msn for like 5 minutes and that's the first time I've been on in like weeks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My MSN no longer works.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

i mean you didnt accept my invitation you ****


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It said you were already on my buddy list  Could be because I was on meebo instead of real MSN. I'll get it at my laptop prob.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

well i blocked/deleted you so idk whats up


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

why the fuck would you do such a thing to begin with?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

lmao everyone but wcw got that treatment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE&feature=related

btw


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

fair

Crosby, Stills and Nash OWNNNNN


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

potential band that matters


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

strong candidate


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

this song was written in 5 minutes in the back of a taxi as a bet


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

fairly impressive


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm impressed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

tony~


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

GREG "THE LADYKILLER"


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

how's it goin


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm great. Been playing UFC UNDISPUTED today.

How are you, Greggy?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

At work, exhausted. It's Friday though~~

How's that UFC game?

Oh and UFC 98 live was awesome. Machida did WORK.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's quite the awesome PS3-Experience, I must say.

I wanted to download UFC 98, but the links are all dead.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

WAR machida


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I owned AMPLINE4LIFE with BROCK THE GREAT LESNAR earlier.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BROCK WE'RE LOSING


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> BROCK WE'RE LOSING


Heyman needs to manage Brock in the UFC, it would be the greatest thing ever. He could even do another needless blade job.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brock/Taker was the greatest HIAC of all time, just cause Brock was in it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Brock/Heyman reunion in the UFC would be awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW didn't like it because Taker didn't sell the hand during the last part of the match.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Reduced it 3/4*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If Taker doesn't sell, nobody would. Cept for Michaels, he'd oversell it of course.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hogan/Michales is probably the funniest match in terms of selling.

Hey guys


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Jude


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Beatles suck


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You're about to receive the COCK treatment for such an outlandish statement.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- been painting a fence all day. Pretty damn tired.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE GREAT


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Paul Wright


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Paul "The GREAT" Wright


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey yo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: I'm a fan of the weather being terrific over here, but the heat causes the ice in my whiskey to melt too quickly. So... fuck the heat, I guess.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Whiskey on the rocks? Good man.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Can't beat a good whiskey on the rocks. Fairly sure I drink too much of it (and everything else, for that matter), but I'll be damned if I'm stoppin' now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Paul Wright


The Great


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Largest athlete in the world.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Question: girl I'm trying to get with doesn't know who Bruce Springsteen is. Do I continue my pursuit of 'dat booty' or turn my attention elsewhere?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Give her the boot pronto.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> Question: girl I'm trying to get with doesn't know who Bruce Springsteen is. Do I continue my pursuit of 'dat booty' or turn my attention elsewhere?


Answer: Nice joke, everyone knows who Bruce Springsteen is


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The Boss


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Answer: Nice joke, everyone knows who Bruce Springsteen is


Trust me, this chick's never heard of him. Apparently she's heard 'Born in the USA', but never knew it was Springsteen. You'd actually be surprised at the amount of people over here that don't know who he is. It's nuts.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Perhaps a change of location is in order.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd ship everyone that doesn't know the boss to Guantanamo Bay


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm partial to I'm on Fire.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

My mum actually came to my place this week with the Essential Bruce Springsteen Collection for me, for whatever reason. Roselita has been stuck in my head most of the time since then. 

I'm on Fire is quite the tune, though.

I'm a fan of Thunder Road. Either that or Blinded by the Light would be my favourite Springsteen song.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

"The Wrestler"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE FUCKING BOSS


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm impressed with the direction this thread has taken. Good show, guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I credit The Lady Killer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~!

He OWNED during the halftime show of this year's Super Bowl


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> ~!
> 
> He OWNED during the halftime show of this year's Super Bowl


Him sliding balls first into the camera was the highlight of the show.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I prefer Bob Dylan to Bruce Springsteen though.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Listening to Badlands atm.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

where the cash at, where the stash at


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

My Hometown is an impressive tune.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- officially on Twitter


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't even have a myspace. Or bebo. Or facebook. Nothing. At all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fuck being sick.

Link me Derek, we'll stalk each other.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What's your username?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Josie said:


> where the cash at, where the stash at


***** pass that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jlambert88 or you can click the banner in my sig


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah my Springsteen sense are tingling


Andy3000 said:


> Question: girl I'm trying to get with doesn't know who Bruce Springsteen is. Do I continue my pursuit of 'dat booty' or turn my attention elsewhere?


Hump and dump



Andy3000 said:


> Trust me, this chick's never heard of him. Apparently she's heard 'Born in the USA', but never knew it was Springsteen. You'd actually be surprised at the amount of people over here that don't know who he is. It's nuts.


It acctually is shocking, it's either that or Dancing In The Dark...

I was talking to a friend of my sister today and mentioned Springsteen, her reaction was:

"Who? That old Patriotic man who sings synth shit?"

I damn near punched her because

A) Born In The USA Isn't Patriotic

B) Even if he's old he's still amazing

C) Bar some of Born In The USA and Tunnel Of Love he don't use synths.



Derek said:


> Him sliding balls first into the camera and then somehow managing to sing for another 9 minutes was the highlight of the show.


Fixed



The Lady Killer said:


> My Hometown is an impressive tune.


That's one of the only.. in fact it IS the only Springsteen song I dislike

btw: Spirit In The Night > Your favourite song..

THAT GOES FOR YOU ALL!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Facebook owns.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Stalk, hmm sounds good. My favourite thing to do on here. 

*goes back to lurking stalking*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm a follower now.

I'm only doing this because a family friend told me how to make money online by being a freelance writer, and twitter is a great way to get more views for what you write.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Facebook owns.


Hello my facebook friend


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> I don't even have a myspace. Or bebo. Or facebook. Nothing. At all.


I have a Myspace, only logged in once

Have a twitter, used twice

Have a Facebook, Use like once a month because only 6 people I know use it

Am on Bebo whenever I'm near a computer


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I'm a follower now.
> 
> I'm only doing this because a family friend told me how to make money online by being a freelance writer, and twitter is a great way to get more views for what you write.


That's pretty much the reason I use it as well. That and to stalk Taylor Swift.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm on these sites because I am a SOCIAL BUTTERFLY.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> Hello my facebook friend


Hello . Updated your status to "I love that one Belgian" yet?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had a talker once.

But then she stopped. I miss her.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Facebook is a must in my life.

Twitter i use to follow Miley cliterus


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hungry Heart is the greatest song of all time.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I can't understand anything on Tony's facebook.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Certs, do i have your facebook?

It's either that, or msn. Technology these days


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cumbag is a pretty effective curseword.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

^OMG

LOL not yet Tony. I should, tbh. 

Amp didn't follow me back on twitter. What a *cumbag*. 

Did I miss an S in there somewhere? No I did not.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Certs said:


> ^OMG
> 
> LOL not yet. I should, tbh.
> 
> ...


Did I not?  My bad. Do you still update it? 

I probably didn't follow back because most of my follows from the forum never update.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Craig said:


> btw: *Spirit In The Night* > Your favourite song..
> 
> THAT GOES FOR YOU ALL!


Tremendous.



AMPLine4Life said:


> That's pretty much the reason I use it as well. That and to stalk Taylor Swift.


You never stalk me anymore, dickhead.

UFC 100. Vegas. Bucketload of hookers. Good times ahead.



The Lady Killer said:


> Hungry Heart is the greatest song of all time.


Also tremendous. Mostly because I'm actually listening to it right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Same I've repeated it like 10 straight times :lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

David said:


> I can't understand anything on Tony's facebook.





Sgt. Pepper said:


> Certs, do i have your facebook?
> 
> It's either that, or msn. Technology these days


My facebook page is linked in my profile here. Use it now plz. 

That goes out to both of you, naturally.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

True AND confirmed tbh. 

AMP, I rarely update twitter. I'm more into fbook tbh.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Naturally.

Certs, is the rumor of a 9th Scrubs series true?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

For the past week my posts keep coming up out of order here. Not sure wtf that's about


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I wish someone here used Bebo...

Bar you Sarge, yours is an inactive as a 5 year olds dick...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fuck Bebo, it's for 12yr old playboy sluts.


Don't tell nick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Naturally.
> 
> Certs, is the rumor of a 9th Scrubs series true?


Scrubs will be coming back this fall with nearly all of the original cast appearing in only 6 episodes of the new season.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> You never stalk me anymore, dickhead.
> 
> UFC 100. Vegas. Bucketload of hookers. Good times ahead.


Or so you think :side:

I'm not going to 100  101 is in Philly and that was easier on my bank account.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I was at 98 - it OWNED.

May try to go to 100.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> Scrubs will be coming back this fall with nearly all of the original cast appearing in only 6 episodes of the new season.


Interesting.

Hope it includes the hero intern that was Edd the great.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MAKABE


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Lady Killer said:


> I was at 98 - it OWNED.
> 
> May try to go to 100.


You went to 98? I'm jealous. Was THE DRAGON just as awesome live as he was on TV?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Fuck Bebo, it's for 12yr old playboy sluts.
> 
> 
> Don't tell nick.


I'm a 12 year old slut?

Harsh...

I just realised that I've acctually said Awesomesauce on my Bebo page..

I apologise for the infringement Tony...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Bar you Craig, you're a breautiful 17yr old scot.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You went to 98? I'm jealous. Was THE DRAGON just as awesome live as he was on TV?


Yeah he was so fuckin badass. VEGAS BABY.

Sgt. Pepper if your UT is referring to the song with said name (which I'm almost certain it is), I'm almost certain I love you in the straightest way imaginable.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

21ST CENTURY SCHIZOID MAN


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I need to start watching this UFC business. :hmm:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you live in Vegas, Greg?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That song's so fuckin badass. The entire album is pretty incredible.

edit nah San Diego which is like a 4 hour drive to Vegas.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Bar you Craig, you're a breautiful 17yr old scot.


And my 224 Bebo friends

bar the two 12 year olds on there...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Court of the crimson king is probably my second fave from them. Long, but how can you not endure greatness?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm partial to Epitaph and I Talk To The Wind.

edit HAILSABIN


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> 21ST CENTURY SCHIZOID MAN


That's quite the song.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

My AFL game got called off :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah. I plan on moving to Vegas later this year. You better visit.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Adam Raised A Cain: Pretty Fucking awesome

Infact the whole of Darkness On The Edge Of Town is amazing

my favourite album 

:L

EDIT: Damnit! Talking on here and Bebo at the same time ain't good, I keep getting the laughing smilies confused..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE LADY KILLER


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You play that garbage known as Australian Football?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sweet sig Josie.....


King Crimson are just all round brilliant.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ah. I plan on moving to Vegas later this year. You better visit.


Seriously? Awesome, I go to Vegas pretty often so I'll hit you up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're all like big, fat failure turtles and you would've curled up into your shells of self pity and dissappointment.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Alcoholic said:


> You play that garbage known as Australian Football?


I do.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Josie said:


> I do.


I watched that once. It's...I don't got words for it. ;/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WRONG!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> WRONG!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WRONG?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Alcoholic said:


> I watched that once. It's...I don't got words for it. ;/


Yeah, it's hard to watch at first, but eventually it gets better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WRONG WRONG WRONGWRONGWRONG WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Chill the fudge out.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

wrong...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.



Anyways, I'm out. Later bitches.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Watching angry japanese guys just beat each other on a daily basis might have made Derek a bit too edgy.


And where do they *Ahem* "Beat" each other?

It's already came out this week that they enjoy spanking the monkey..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Watching angry japanese guys just beat each other on a daily basis might have made Derek a bit too edgy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Masterbation does that to grown men.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Craig said:


> And where do they *Ahem* "Beat" each other?
> 
> It's already came out this week that they enjoy spanking the monkey..


In Ring: the chest and face
Backstage: ...well that one speaks for itself


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/industrynews/kennedyreleased

Let's watch the Kennedy Marks explode..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao 

that poor guy. Oh and Pyro is offically dead due to the most graphic and thought out suicide the world has ever seen.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

wow seriously lol


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This is hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

And I wasn't joking about Pyro. I'm dead serious about the suicide thing. Only we won't hear about it since he lives in Canada but it might make international news.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> :lmao
> 
> that poor guy. Oh and Pyro is offically dead due to the most graphic and thought out suicide the world has ever seen.


Well at least he sent me an awesome gif before he did it:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

This is a laugh or cry moment.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, can't go wrong w/The Joker.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

He'll be back. Once he stops getting injured by just getting in his car, he'll be back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wasn't Kennedy just on RAW Monday? :/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Was he going for coffee while getting hurt?

EDIT- he got injured while taking the RKO tho, so he was released after that.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WWF said:


> Wasn't Kennedy just on RAW Monday? :/


Yes

Monday: After weeks of hype he returns, takes part in the main event and claims he shall go after the championship

Friday: Released

He's a liability, He embaressed the company on multiple occasions and seems to be made of glass

and to think in Late 06 I thought he would be a multi-time champion by now..


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Three strikes and you're out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Craig said:


> Yes
> 
> Monday: After weeks of hype he returns, takes part in the main event and claims he shall go after the championship
> 
> Friday: Released


That's pretty terrible and hilarious at the same time. I kinda feel bad for the guy...kinda.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

enter shikari's new album is pretty great, tbf.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

More like 10 strikes...

1) Got injured after a few months while debuting in 05
2) Returned in 06 and was keeping a good streak until he got injured after winning MITB 
3) Drafted to RAW and was gonna be Vince's accomplice in the 'murder' but Benoit screwed that up
4) Was gonna be Vince's 'son' but the steroids suspension screwed that up
5) Was gonna be pushed vs Regal on RAW as a new face, but Regal got suspended and that got screwed up
6) Went to SD to freshen him up, but got injured.
7) Came back only to get injured in the SAME NIGHT and was released.

yeah, what a career.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pretty sure you don't get a strike for getting injured.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> Wasn't Kennedy just on RAW Monday? :/


iirc he was getting pushed too


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> More like 10 strikes...
> 
> 1) Got injured after a few months while debuting in 05
> 2) Returned in 06 and was keeping a good streak until he got injured after winning MITB
> ...


IT'S ALL HIS FAULT!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah you do if it happens that often. That's why he was dropped, he was very injury prone + the fact that he just had awful luck too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Or, you know, he failed another drug test, like I was trying to imply.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Randy Orton apparently yelled @ Kennedy for being a terrible wrestler after the Raw match monday,.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Randy Orton apparently yelled @ Kennedy for being a terrible wrestler after the Raw match monday,.


Alvarez has been saying this for years. I guess Orton has more pull.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh and the fact he nearly injured the Champion on Monday...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Night guys


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I am disappointed tbh. I turn on RAW for the first time in weeks and I see Kennedy yelling in Orton's face. Now this. :l


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Night Sarge

I gave up on watching Raw anyway following last weeks "humour" so this doesn't bother me either way...


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Goodbye Ken.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Alvarez has been saying this for years. I guess Orton has more pull.


I'm trying to find the figure four radio where Bryan yells at him for having the worst match ever.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Don't do that, plz. It hurts my eyes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm trying to find the figure four radio where Bryan yells at him for having the worst match ever.


:lmao

Listen to the post-Rumble show where he buries Kennedy for being too stiff with Flair.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's too stiff w/ everybody I think


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Fuck WWE for releasing Kennedy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm surprised it took this long. They can't waste their time w/some guy who always gets injured or screwed by various things. I liked him, but no big deal for me.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or, you know, he failed another drug test, like I was trying to imply.


That's the first thought I had, but he's only been suspended once, so he can't have been terminated for a third strike.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So Richie just logged on MSN (Yeah, I have him. Don't talk to him tho) and guess what his name is?

*BOO URNS*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

richie is a jobber anyway


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

****.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lol k, y kennedy get cut?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So the Lakers are dominating. :/


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello guys and girls.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KYLIE~!

p.s - I WON


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

KYLIE~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> KYLIE~!
> 
> p.s - I WON


JIMMY!  How are you?

Yes I know dear 



IC said:


> KYLIE~!


ALEX! 

How are you?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWF said:


> So Richie just logged on MSN (Yeah, I have him. Don't talk to him tho) and guess what his name is?
> 
> *BOO URNS*


what the fuck?

stupid fat jobber


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> JIMMY!  How are you?
> 
> Yes I know dear


I went to be and woke up not feeling the greatest, but now I feel slightly better.
Amazed that I won outright..:$

You my dear deserve a whole flock of cuddles for your stellar work.
How are you btw? Exhausted?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratus™ said:


> Hello Kylie


Hi Mike, how are you? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I went to be and woke up not feeling the greatest, but now I feel slightly better.
> Amazed that I won outright..:$
> 
> You my dear deserve a whole flock of cuddles for your stellar work.
> How are you btw? Exhausted?


I'm glad you're feeling a little better. :$ You deserved the win, it was a great debate. Striker's was pretty damn good too.

:$:$:$ Thank you. Cuddles would be very nice about now.

Exhausted is an understatement. Look at the time I posted those results :$


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

coptafeel won a debate?

on what?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

shut up seb said:


> coptafeel won a debate?
> 
> on what?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debates/454452-final-battle-match-15-jim-coptafeel-vs-striker50.html

Lots of cuddles for Kylie. And you should really get some sleep. Far too late to be gallivanting all over the interweb.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Check the TDL thread to see Seb

I did Jim. I passed out as soon as I was done and slept right through until about 30 minutes ago. :$


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i can't see the section, hence me asking what it was on.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How is it you can't see the TDL Section?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I did Jim. I passed out as soon as I was done and slept right through until about 30 minutes ago. :$


awww crikey. 
I'm still in bed  Not gonna get out today, either. I feel horrid.



shut up seb said:


> i can't see the section, hence me asking what it was on.


That's odd.

The question was: "The race and sex of members on a jury has an effect on the court case and it's outcome. True or False"

I argued that it's true.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i was removed.

so what were you debating jimbo?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was removed from TDL section on THAT OTHER FORUM

welcome to the club


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey guys.

Rather then making a thread, would you guys rather see Torrie/Melina or Torrie/Sunny face off in the Sexy Playoffs #7?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> The question was: "The race and sex of members on a jury has an effect on the court case and it's outcome. True or False"
> 
> I argued that it's true.


False imo.



Rated R™;7292576 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Rather then making a thread, would you guys rather see Torrie/Melina or Torrie/Sunny face off in the Sexy Playoffs #7?


SEXY PLAYOFFS LOLZ



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I was removed from TDL section on THAT OTHER FORUM
> 
> welcome to the club


THE OTHER PLACE

iirc i was removed for laughing at how the results from the debates were 6 weeks late and counting. or it might have been for laughing at ddmac (who just happened to also be on the judging team) winning his debate even though all he bothered to write out was two short bullet points. although i think that was the debate tourney so it was probably the former.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How about Jimmy vs. Aussie? 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> How about Jimmy vs. Aussie? 8*D


I'm up for it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i was removed for signing up for mma debates


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd say TDL is srs biz but I was allowed to judge.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup people


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

bringin' in the ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd say TDL is srs biz but I was allowed to judge.


youtube video


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> youtube video


I would have voted for anyone that used a youtube video.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF what was the final score of the Lakers game, last i checked the Lakers where owning them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

119 - 92

Major Ownage, tbh.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Expect me to formally announce my retirement from TDL in the coming days.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Orlando thrown their series yet? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's all gonna be over tomorrow. ;D


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah. It's funny.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ah. It's funny.


Don't mock Apollo Creed's death. It was no laughing matter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah :side:

edit: nice amp


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i didn't laugh. fuck rashad haters.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Apollo dying might just be the saddest death ever.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> It's all gonna be over tomorrow. ;D


Your damn right. But sadly, I see the Lakers dominating the Magic in the finals. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> i didn't laugh. fuck rashad haters.


fuck rashad ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow. I didn't realise how big the mat they fought on was.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Shoulda thrown in the towel. Thrown in the damn towel.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> fuck rashad ;D


hey


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

crunk


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> hey













besides, this pic would've worked better :argh:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Daydreamin'


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm over here enjoying a cig, and I go on WWE.com to check out Smackdown results, and what do I see? A big quit smoking banner at the top of the page.

Enter Ron Simmons.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Church blows


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I'm more bored right now than I get at fucking Church sermons. ENTERTAIN ME.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Church blows :agree:

*Edit*

wtf? I don't know how that happened.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, the servers are being screwy lately. Like when you quote someone and somehow get your post above theirs


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Church is terrible. One of the reasons I went Atheist. :cool2:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Raises the roof* Atheists in da house


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The old person humor in church is unbearable.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not athiest but i do hate church.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Heaven is going to be full of the people that go to church I'd rather not go.  I can understand why Satan rebelled. I have some sympathy for that ol bastard. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Really the only reason I'd go to church is because they make good food.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That is why I didn't tell my parents that I'm Atheist. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was once banned from a Church. It was a snake handling church lol I went there just to see what it was like and it was so damn freaky that I had to light up a joint. 

They frown upon that. But hell they were up there screaming and shouting and holding those snakes and dancing around like their hair was on fire and their asses was catching, I had to do something.  *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't even smoke and that would make me light up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm agnostic. And church is a fucking huge waste of time.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Church is boring, if your going to get me excited to go, have a football game on in the background.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I guess I'm more agnostic than anything as well. I do believe in a God but I'm not so sure Satan exists or whatever. *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

To be completely honest, if we're going straight by the book, anybody that doesn't live all 10 commandments and the Bible to a tee is a sinner, then Heaven is probably a very lonely place.

Hell, on the other hand, is probably pretty rockin'. Good thing I punched my ticket already.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

religion discussion itt


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Heaven's probably just nuns and priest, except the gay priests, they sit on the outside.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I used to picture Heaven resting on the top of some clouds.  

*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So did I. :/

WE'LL ALL SEE IN 3 YEARS. 8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I think all we'll see in three years is the same ol same ol. It's going to be fun watching people panic more and more as the date gets closer and closer. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Yall know me, still the same OG but I've been low key.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol I think all we'll see in three years is the same ol same ol. It's going to be fun watching people panic more and more as the date gets closer and closer. *


Yeah. I've never been one to believe in doomsday prophecies. So while everyone is panicing, i'm going to go do some christmas shopping.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Yeah. I've never been one to believe in doomsday prophecies. So while everyone is panicing, i'm going to go do some christmas shopping.


Fuck conspiracy theories. I want my damn turkey roast.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

What are some good ipod touch apps?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


>


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Next time for sure.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth - I had Chinese for lunch, and now I feel sick. =/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *I'm agnostic.* And church is a fucking huge waste of time.


I think I've got a cream for that *you better get that reference :argh:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never understood how somebody could be an Agnostic. You gotta pick a side.

Personally, I went with the safe side, so if I'm wrong, I don't....burn forever.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I'm shitting it. Nearly 4 hours away. I need alcohol.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

everton will win because they have SUPER AUSTRALIAN tim cahill


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tim Cahill is the only reason i'm going for Everton. That and the fact that i despise Chelsea


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fix ur sig, plz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no thx, keeps reminding me of the start of the MACHIDA era 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dead Thread.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Very dead thread...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You need to shout FREEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! and get the people going Craig.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

NEVER and I mean NEVER EVER in any way refer to that fucking movie near me...


*Closes eyes and counts to ten*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do you think I did. I know you hate that movie.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steel. Whats up?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Not much. Just chilling. You?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: Two days in a row the weather has been amazing here. That's crazy shit right there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not a lot. Just reading about Kennedy being released. I never really cared for him and certainly don't mind his release but still a bit surprised since he was so over.

Anyways the computer is starting to run slow so i'm gonna jet. Later PF.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy give my good weather back and take your rain. Second week in a row my football game got cancelled


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Not a lot. Just reading about Kennedy being released. I never really cared for him and certainly don't mind his release but still a bit surprised since he was so over.
> 
> Anyways the computer is starting to run slow so i'm gonna jet. Later PF.


Yeah, I wasn't a fan of his either but I was shocked at how quick he was released. I highly doubt it had to do with the back suplex botch on Orton but something must have happened in the last 4 days for his release to happen.

Later, Queen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The wonders of playing basketball. Never gets cancelled for rain. Althought it'd probably get cancelled for Anthrax or something.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jerry "The King" Lawler


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> The wonders of playing basketball. Never gets cancelled for rain. Althought it'd probably get cancelled for Anthrax or something.


What there to gain from a biological terrorist attack on Scotland? No one would give a fuck :side:


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I would.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Let me rephrase, no one important would care 8*D


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

And here I was, thinking otherwise.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> What there to gain from a biological terrorist attack on Scotland? No one would give a fuck :side:


Little Known fact: Following 9/11 the FBI named Scotland as one of the three likeliest places to be attacked

in particular the Grangemouth Nuclear Plant...


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

That really is a little know fact. I don't know if that will change the number of people who care.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The fact it would essentially contaminate all of the UK and parts of France would make people care..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I said biological attack, not nuclear


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I guess Al Qaeda consider Lachness Monster a threat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

loch ness*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Bin Laden knows better than to attack a country full or raging alcoholic idiots. I'm absolutely including myself in generalisation, btw.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Meh, my point remains


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck i hate Chelsea, boring fuckers :\


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debate-league/458893-tdl-presents-da-beltz.html


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Eye Say Ik


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice work isaac


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

they need putting over in the thread


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

done.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

C'mon Everton!!

I'm slowly getting drunk too. :hb


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

thats the spirit stitsky


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> C'mon Everton!!
> 
> I'm slowly getting drunk too. :hb


was some fucking rubbish defending that let in the goal tbh. Ball watched and Drogba would score that 99 times out of 100


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Read the new Reacher yet Sticksy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haven't picked it up yet. I just posted in that 'summer reading' thread about it tbh


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gentlemen


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie. Stop lurking and get on MSN


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KYLIE! 

MSN


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Haven't picked it up yet. I just posted in that 'summer reading' thread about it tbh


I saw. Reacher owns. I sent a PM to Crofty about him about a week ago. I wonder if she went out and got any of his books.



Aussie said:


> Hello gentlemen


Since when are you turned on by "Gentle Men"?

ROBOCOPTA!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Since when are you turned on by "Gentle Men"?
> 
> ROBOCOPTA!


McSwizlestix | _All I ever wanted. All I ever needed._

And pretty sure Kylie loves a little tlc.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

She should, they're pretty awesome books. You like the latest one?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking hell, lampard just scored. 2-1 to chelsea


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There wasn't a lot of action in it until the end but yeah it was one of the more interesting books. The last few seemed to be revisiting on plots from some of his older novels but the new one was a pretty original idea.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie. Stop lurking and get on MSN





Stone Cold sXe said:


> KYLIE!
> 
> MSN


Hello to you too. :side: 



 I will be in a few minutes. I just put the kettle on so I'll make a tea first .



McQueen said:


> Since when are you turned on by "Gentle Men"?
> 
> ROBOCOPTA!


I need cuddles too my dear.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> There wasn't a lot of action in it until the end but yeah it was one of the more interesting books. The last few seemed to be revisiting on plots from some of his older novels but the new one was a pretty original idea.


Yeah, Nothing To Lose and Die Trying had pretty much the same twist at the end


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hello to you too. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello 

Hurry up plz 
Plenty of cuddles to be found here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When I first read Die Trying I almost broke out laughing when I found out what was going on. That book jumps the shark early. Thankfully there is a lot of action at the end to make up for it.

Cuddles in Space Shuttles Kylie?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, action at the end had to make up for it otherwise i'd be pretty annoyed in the book


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its kinda like Copta posting. Its annoying till he starts lusting over Kylie and Lexie.

Right Jimmy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats pretty accurate McQueen


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Its kinda like Copta posting. Its annoying till he starts lusting over Kylie and Lexie.
> 
> Right Jimmy?


Obv.
.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, I was just outside and I got one of the dogs to jump up and completely flip and land on his back in the mud.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Don't really want to go to work, but I guess I have to.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

will94 said:


> Truth - Don't really want to go to work, but I guess I have to.


I'm with you on that but you need the money.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you the greeter Will?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MISTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR UNEMPLOYED







........UNEMPLOYED





I couldn't resist.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

COD 6 looks fun


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek I see me breaking your back with the Atlantida in the not so near future.

Whats up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ATLANTIDA~!


Truth- just relaxing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That move owns. Same with Ultimo Guerrero's "Guerrero Special" inverted superplex.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed.

Man i've got a problem. I'm hungry but I don't have any cash on me to just order a pizza or something but I could go out and get cash at an ATM but then i'd need to get gas and that just makes everything a bigger pain than it needs to be since I don't feel like doing shit today. Who says its easy to be lazy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should rob a bank.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm waiting for Lady Croft to show up at my door (preferably soaking wet a la Girl Next Door) before I commit any robberies. And i'm not broke I just have no cash on me. Maybe i'll go to the movies and make my leaving the property worthwile.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My HDTV was supposed to be delivered yesterday afternoon but there was a glitch in the system and it never made it on the truck. So I had to settle for watching SmackDown in SD. :no: Hopefully it will arrive Monday before Raw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks Natalya Niedhart is really fucking hot?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd hit it


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Me three. 



ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: My HDTV was supposed to be delivered yesterday afternoon but there was a glitch in the system and it never made it on the truck. So I had to settle for watching SmackDown in SD. :no: Hopefully it will arrive Monday before Raw.


I'd really rather not watch greased up men rub each other in HD. Divas matches would be fine, though. 8*D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> I'd really rather not watch greased up men rub each other in HD. Divas matches would be fine, though. 8*D


True but in HD the picture is widescreen.

Speaking of the divas, I wonder if the quality of my gifs will look even better if I use HD caps rather then SD caps?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd imagine they would.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw some opportunities to moderate today they weren't in my section.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Natalya Niedhart is really fucking hot?


Nope.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*HOLY SHIT ERIC ACTUALLY CLOSED A THREAD*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know. It was awesome. And I could be at 4 today already.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've closed one, and moved another one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're amazing Derek!

Think I might go see Terminator which it says starts at 4:35 but really starts sometime after five.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Diversity.


Totally watching classic Recess


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

i want you off the fucking set you prick


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You're amazing Derek!
> 
> Think I might go see Terminator which it says starts at 4:35 but really starts sometime after five.


I enjoyed it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek your like a superhero, but a kinda lame one like a 2nd tier DC comics hero. But your still better than the Green Lantern. Weak against yellow? How gay is that.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Big night.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: I saw Killswitch's pic and commented on it :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Diversity.
> 
> 
> Totally watching classic Recess


Recess owns.



BIE said:


> Truth: I saw Killswitch's pic and commented on it :$


I saw it and wet myself tbh.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

gayswitch


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Killswitch isn't gay, he is just very feminine.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

k....


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Womanizer.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

make me a banner bie, plz.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Womanizer.Womanizer.Womanizer.Womanizer.Womanizer.Womanizer.Womanizer.Womanizer.Womanizer.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Make 'her' a banner issac_wat.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

who is issac

im retired


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

issac is a womanizer.


Meh, what do yo want Josie?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

don't blame me for having to fulfill david's online fantasy's.

edit - it's okay, im gonna make a banner request soon, haven't decided what i want yet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He's a Metro-Sexual.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

David likes it up the arse.

(waits for a ban...)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

david, it's a good idea to change my name back to josh, trust me.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

BIE said:


> David likes it up the arse.
> 
> (waits for a ban...)


>>> David has just come home and is fucked off his arse.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I was near.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Bend over then.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

who, me?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BIE = sassy

TAP BITCH, btw.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

take it like a man... Josie :s


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

TONY.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

David make my usertitle do that slidy thing


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

what?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

why the hell am i sassy? mr i dont know who the hell you are


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> DAVID


your supposed to reply with i cant deal with this right now cos im a whore. tit. Just leave me alone while i whore myself to other wannabe people.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

sas·sy 
adj. sas·si·er, sas·si·est
1. Rude and disrespectful; impudent.
*2. Lively and spirited; jaunty.*
*3. Stylish; chic: a sassy little hat.*

idk

username change ftw


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

David tried and failed on getting nudes of me.

"idk?" Cody says that alot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I use it frequently likewise.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I did?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel special to now be not only the only person who seems to like Terminator 3 but to also be the only one who thought Terminator 3 was better than Salvation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick the Stick. Sup?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohai.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen, give me a rep message that I can post in the favourite rep messages thread. Something that shows your profound love.

Sincerely,
Jessica


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I feel special to be the only person who thinks McQueen is a good moderator.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I came, I saw, I came some more. Sticksy get the mop!

Hope my rep comment was up to par.

I closed a thread today Seb and PM'ed Andy to close anouther but I bet he was too drunk to do it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

<3 McQueen


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Very impressive McQueen.

Want a cookie?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from a graduation barbecue. Found about some people I graduated high school with. Now I'm pretty depressed, tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

not as hot as sheer khan in a suit tbl


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just at the sub shop and opted for the chips with my meal instead of the cookie so thanks but no thanks. Need to cut down on chocolate and sweets as it is. Damn teeth can't handle that stuff as well anymore.

Dammit Nattie is hot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen closed a thread? That time of the month eh? :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nice sig, Nick.

Like not really. :|


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

From now on I dub thee Tonyshinhan.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I share 'Terrific' Tony's sentiments.

MSN sigs = lame.

Did you enjoy the footie?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I wanted Everton win b/c I hate Chelsea and I think David Moyes deserves some sort of trophy.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> From now on I dub thee Tonyshinhan.


TRI-BEAM!



shut up seb said:


> I share 'Terrific' Tony's sentiments.
> 
> MSN sigs = lame.
> 
> Did you enjoy the footie?


Yes, although the end result was terrible, of course.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I also concur with the 'MSN convo's are lame' sentiment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Tri-Beam owned.

Derek lets have an MSN convo about GHB.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Nice sig, Nick.
> 
> Like not really. :|


hey tony, fuck you. sup?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I stopped enjoying MSN with WF people when mass convos became popular. I guess I just need some different people on my contact list.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think it's safe to say I have the best sig here.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The best avy ever was the BUG DAVE one I used to use.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek lets have an MSN convo about GHB.


I already told you that my MSN doesn't work. And do you mean GBH? because that group doesn't really exist any more.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I have the best avy...ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Tri-Beam would have been better if Tien didn't nearly kill himself every time he used it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> I stopped enjoying MSN with WF people when mass convos became popular. I guess I just need some different people on my contact list.


The only mass convo really worth mentioning is the one where WF WAS FOOLED BY BLACK HAWK.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I already told you that my MSN doesn't work. And do you mean GBH? because that group doesn't really exist any more.


No I meant GHB. We should take some with Andy3000.

I remember KIF once pissing me off because my MSN came on by itself while I was sleeping and was invited to a mass convo and the damn beeping woke me up.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> The Tri-Beam would have been better if Tien didn't nearly kill himself every time he used it.


He nearly stopped Cell, damn it!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll pass.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

dexter


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tien should have killed Buu with the assist from Mr. Satan in the ultimate WTF moment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I would have marked.

Mr. Satan was my favorite character.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Tien Shinhan is the greatest Earth Fighter!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Android 18 losing to Mr. Satan was pretty awesome.

If your talking about the show Dexter it owns and is my favorite thing on TV these days.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Tien Shinhan Jack Bauer is the greatest Earth Fighter!


i agree


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> Tien Shinhan is the greatest Earth Fighter!


He became pointless after Cell saga, so went into hiding with his butt buddy Chiaotzu.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> He became pointless after Cell saga, so went into hiding with his butt buddy Chiaotzu.


Stop being such a big meanie! :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lily allen


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> If your talking about the show Dexter it owns and is my favorite thing on TV these days.


It truly is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> Stop being such a big meanie! :sad:


Sorry. I had a realization that I've wasted my life, so I'm a little bitter right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I find great amusement in the fact that the DBZ game I have for PS3 I honestly think Krillin is the best in the game.

All the earth fighters were pointless past Frieza, Derek.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Sorry. I had a realization that I've wasted my life, so I'm a little bitter right now.


It's a reasonable explanation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you need a hug Derek?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

An ad for raw came on and the whole thing was promoting Kennedy this monday


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I'll be oaky.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7295454-post9.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

someone really needs to fix my posts going back in time


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah these servers really blow lately. Anyone else keep getting logged out?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah these servers really blow lately. Anyone else keep getting logged out?


No, I'm stuck with having 'Future posts'


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Haven't been logged out, just the annoyance of responding to a post and your response going 3 posts above. Oh and when your the last post but the last post on the thread listing says something else.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Are you using Firefox? I was having that problem and I was able to fix it. I think I made a thread in Tech about it actually.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everytime I leave the site I have to log back in lately and i've been logged out while making posts a few times. Maybe its just my net connection/PC i'm on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I get the opposite, my posts never get put in the future, everyone just jumps ahead


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Evening Gents...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

FREEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

> Research a text which creates meaning through the effective inclusion of either distinctive visual images or particular voices.


Find me a song, article, poem to do, plz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MCQUEEEEEN.

Are you using Firefox? If so I probably have the fix for you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No IE. This isn't my computer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ah, shit. Nevermind then .


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> FREEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, i love that


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

sup?.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, i love that


:lmao

I love WF


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Craigheart*? Whats up wee lad?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> I love WF


Yeah, its also funny to see, please try again in 10 seconds, which you roughly do and it goes back up to like 20 seconds


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

> Research a text which creates meaning through the effective inclusion of either distinctive visual images or particular voices.


Find me a song, article, poem to do, plz.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

These lyrics fit your criteria imo

http://www.purelyrics.com/index.php?lyrics=fhjpacrk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

on a serious note, do dulce et decorum est.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hmm, not a song of choice, tbf.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Josie said:


> Find me a song, article, poem to do, plz.


Bruce Springsteen - Reno

Because no imagery is better than this verse:

"She slipped me out of her mouth
"You're ready," she said
She took off her bra and panties
Wet her fingers, slipped it inside her
And crawled over me on the bed"


I hate that song so much...


Please note: Please ignore this post


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

my post travelled back to the past but yeah do dulce et decorum est.

full of very powerful imagery and meaning.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Can't say my teacher would enjoy that, but it got me excited.

i will seb. thnx. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

you're welcome sweetie


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i got another PM asking to see my nudes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wouldn't it be a shock if you really sent them.

I'm still waiting for Kylie's nudes, I know you are lurking.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

who was it from


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Lephanto, he seems desperate.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao

what did you reply with


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just saw someone riding a lawn mower down the street with some kind of trailer with a person standing on the back. Um ok.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut up seb said:


> lmao
> 
> what did you reply with


i told him to send me some. i hope he does.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Nice work Josh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

good work

thanks for the nudes btw. if i ever see you in real life josie, i'm going to motorboat you until my head explodes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut up seb said:


> i'm going to motorboat you until my head explodes.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

wedding crashers owned

that woman had massive tits iirc


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

built for speed or comfort :lmao That movie owns, should see it again tbh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy reminds me of the wierd brother.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Sticksy reminds me of the wierd brother.


 fuck you


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lmao, he does have similar qualities.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I suppose I wasn't helping matters by posing nude for his paintings.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

G'Dammit Jim!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- blah.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

wadd did i do? :$


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

the beatles - blackbird


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> wadd did i do? :$


Star Trek: DAMMIT JIM!

I'm tired been up since 4 am. Might take a nap.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Never watched Star Trek 

Might be a smart idea, Eric.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks, lick on these nuts and suck the dick


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

do you know what lily allen said is her favourite thing in the world?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hello


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

shut up seb said:


> do you know what lily allen said is her favourite thing in the world?


hmmmm.... British female singer.... I'm going to say heroin.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek/McQueen, where can I find the full version of this match:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek said:


> hmmmm.... British female singer.... I'm going to say heroin.


nah, she said her favourite thing in the world is cock.

her dad was sitting next to her at the time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lily allen is a smart lady then :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amp: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-...dramatic-fantasia-223-matches-2009-5-4-a.html

Last match. It's freaking hilarious.



Spoiler



After that move in the gif, the blow up doll's head gets ripped open and has to leave the match. It later returns in the match as the Undertaker. Fucking great stuuf.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> I'm tired been up since 4 am. Might take a nap.


Yes, take a long nap McQueen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

shut up seb said:


> nah, she said her favourite thing in the world is cock.
> 
> her dad was sitting next to her at the time.


I didn't know they had trailer parks in England.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Bad ass. Thanks Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, you are.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is Beatbox here?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Way to go Orlando Magic, now nobody will watch the NBA Finals.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Orlando is obviously going to win. Killswitch's team wins last year, my team wins this year. It's only fair. ;D


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody wants to watch Kobe get another ring. Except Jeff, but he doesn't really post here any more.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, the Lakers were swept in the season series against Orlando...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Orlando is obviously going to win. Killswitch's team wins last year, my team wins this year. It's only fair. ;D


Sadly, I see the Lakers dominating the Magic. Lakers in 5.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hai, nice servers. 8*D


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I know one guy who is pulling for the Magic, Shaq.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

THE BIG ARISTOTLE


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Maybe the Hawks can put it together and win an NBA Championship next year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek are you a replicent


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> Play Kennedy off, Keyboard Cat.


HE'S STILL MONEY IN THE BANK TO ME DAMNIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Play Kennedy off, Keyboard Cat.


edit- no, I'm not a replicant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Play Kennedy off, Keyboard Cat.
> 
> 
> edit- no, I'm not a replicant.


i went back in time to ask you that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I doubt that will happen, Will. Maybe if they have a great offseason, though. After all, NBA is where amazing happens. :/


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

did you use a delorean and a crazy scientist?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

was michael j. fox present


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> did you use a delorean and a crazy scientist?


nah telephone booth and keanu reeves


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

this week is going to be a weird one

E3 should own though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There's already been like 500 awesome announcements and it hasn't started.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

The leaked psp go and supposed ps3 slim make me go  

The leaked bit of the E3 AC2 trailer looked great. 

It's going to be a good show that's for sure. Probably better than last year. For the record I still liked E3 08.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWF said:


> I doubt that will happen, Will. Maybe if they have a great offseason, though. After all, NBA is where amazing happens. :/


I'm just happy their making the playoffs again. They're a joke when they get there, but at least it's progress.

Us Hawks fans have suffered for many years as the laughing stock of the league.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The new psp looks like shit. 

I read on neogaf earlier that Nintendo is going to announce a new mario game due before the end of the year. I'm hoping for New Super Mario Bros DS 2.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> The leaked *psp go and supposed ps3 slim* make me go
> 
> The leaked bit of the E3 AC2 trailer looked great.
> 
> It's going to be a good show that's for sure. Probably better than last year. For the record I still liked E3 08.


pics plz.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Neogaf can be incredibly reliable sometimes. I hope they do. The DS Mario games have been arguably better than the ones for the Wii. 

Hopefully Sony shows off the new Warhawk and some of their other games due for release over the next 12 months. I don't think there are going to be be many new IP announcements. I think Sony is going to heavily focus on the PSP and PSN. Which tbh I could care less. Everybody knows Sony owns in the single player category (God of War, Uncharted, and now inFamous) and should focus on that. 

MS prob has a few things hidden. Doubt the next Fable is going to be announced. I can't think of anything else huge they can showoff except things to expand LIVE, which is probably a better investment than a huge AAA title for their system.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The supposed motion censor controller for the 360 doesn't fill me with joy, although it could be fun on some games.

Live E3 feed from Xbox Live = Win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So yeah, the PSP2 looks like a piece of shit, tbh.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm going to be at school while it's going don so I'm going to have to come home and spend a few hours watching all the trailers and reading all the articles. 

Things I hope happen 

- PS3 price cut
- God of War III media blowout plus release date 
- Assassin's Creed 2 release dated 
- New Splinter Cell is also for PS3
- Nintendo announces some good games 
- FFv13 media blowout 
- MS announces their next huge console defining game


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i think i broke my 360 last night.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've used my PS3 for watching movies and videos I've burned from the computer(data disc readability FTW when watching an entire year of RAW and SmackDown!) than I have for games really. Still has been a worthy investment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh the only games i'm really looking forward 2 are Bioshock 2 and Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

REID

Brutal Legend looks pretty sex.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MAGIC WHOOPED THAT ASS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WHOOPED


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BOO!.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what you booing?

I need more funny rep comments.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm boo'ing Kylie, in hopes to scare her into posting 

Funny rep comments? Lol.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Should have made a scary sound. Boo doesn't cut it I'm afriad.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hey Kylie.


Hi Reid, how are you?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> BOO!.


*jumps*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pretty good. I'd be better if it wasn't for my allergies. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that Reid. Hope you feel better soon.

I'm alright thanks. Quite tired though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> *jumps*


*cuddles*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hello gentlemen.






*Wave*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Been a pretty shitty week. 



And that's telling the truth!





the king of kings said:


> MAGIC WHOOPED THAT ASS.




Yes, turns out the Cavs were overrated.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*high fives Jim, while he cuddles Kylie*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awww  *cuddles*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> *cuddles*


*cuddles*

Hi Jimmy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> *high fives Jim, while he cuddles Kylie*


Shake N' Bake (Y)



Aussie said:


> *cuddles*
> 
> Hi Jimmy


Hi Kinky Kylie 

How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tired but good thanks.  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Tired but good thanks.  How are you?


I'm exhausted. been moving furniture all afternoon.
And I'm staaaaarving.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Then eat something.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Shake N' Bake (Y)












HI JIM!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That movie gets funnier every time i see it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm exhausted. been moving furniture all afternoon.
> And I'm staaaaarving.


No wonder you're tired! :$ 
Go and have dinner if you're hungry 

EDIT - Hi Hannah


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> HI JIM!


Hi Hannah 
How are you?



the king of kings said:


> Then eat something.





Aussie said:


> No wonder you're tired! :$
> Go and have dinner if you're hungry












^ I am eating something :side:

Dinner's coming soon. Just waiting on its arrival.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm bored. 

Hi.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what's up gin.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Hannah
> How are you?


Tired, only got a few hours sleep.

My sister decided to put Vodka in my redbull, i didn't realise and drank it. Was talking to AMP and Nick pissed on msn.

And yourself?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> what's up gin.


Not much. Lurking in the Internet, listening to music and thinking that our new kitten (which we got today) is pretty awesome.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

BEN!!!


Edit; Errr okay, how did my post end up above yours :argh:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hannah!

Jim!

Kylie!

Gin!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hannah Laree said:


> Tired, only got a few hours sleep.
> 
> My sister decided to put Vodka in my redbull, i didn't realise and drank it. Was talking to AMP and Nick pissed on msn.
> 
> And yourself?


lol. Why wasn't I invited? :sad:

I'm exhausted. hungry. and I just sneezed a nuclear reactor worth of gunk out of my nose. luvly, rit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ I am eating something :side:
> 
> Dinner's coming soon. Just waiting on its arrival.


Fair enough then.  I haven't eaten dinner either but I had a large late lunch.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

You weren't online Jim.

And ew, that's gross, do you have a cold?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> Tired, only got a few hours sleep.
> 
> *My sister decided to put Vodka in my redbull, i didn't realise and drank it. Was talking to AMP and Nick pissed on msn.
> *
> And yourself?


darn y did i go 2 bed

lols


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> lol. Why wasn't I invited? :sad:
> 
> I'm exhausted. hungry. and I just sneezed a nuclear reactor worth of gunk out of my nose. luvly, rit.


Don't worry Jim I wasn't either.

And i've been doing that for the past 3 days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

stab her


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Nicky probably saved the convo.

I didn't even drink that much, infact, i don't drink, so the feeling of being DRUNK was awfully new to me. 

Need REVENGE though, sister spite my drink, and she isn't getting away with it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Get her drunk to the point of puking. That ain't fun.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> *Nicky probably saved the convo.*
> 
> I didn't even drink that much, infact, i don't drink, so the feeling of being DRUNK was awfully new to me.
> 
> Need REVENGE though, sister spite my drink, and she isn't getting away with it.


first time for everything


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

BRUTE


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Hannah is stalking them all. :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm loosing it, the ground beneath does not exist


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stop smoking the weed you are smoking then.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Introduce her to Nick. That's the ultimate revenge :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bruting


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Fair enough then.  I haven't eaten dinner either but I had a large late lunch.


lol. I had breakfast for lunch. so by logic I just had lunch for dinner. I'm a meal behind :/ - MIDNITE SNAX!



Hannah Laree said:


> You weren't online Jim.
> 
> And ew, that's gross, do you have a cold?


I know *sadface*

No..I just have a habit of spewing phlem at high velocity for no apparent reason. :side:
Yeah...I've got a cold 



Hannah Laree said:


> Need REVENGE though, sister spite my drink, and she isn't getting away with it.


What is the obsession with revenge? what ever happened to forgive and forget.

If you really want to get revenge, coat her toothbrush with chilli. ;D



the king of kings said:


> Don't worry Jim I wasn't either.
> 
> And i've been doing that for the past 3 days.


yeah...

You know the feeling then. Yeah..it's not great.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ben, i would do unspeakable things to the woman in your avatar.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd do unspeackable things to the girl in Role Model's avatar.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> lol. I had breakfast for lunch. so by logic I just had lunch for dinner. I'm a meal behind :/ - MIDNITE SNAX!


lol. 

Mine were just late but not late enough to be the following meal.  Might grab a sandwich a little later.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My meals are always late.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed!?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

plz


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the way she just stares at him as he physically melts.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's mesmerizing.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I love Jessica Alba~!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

****.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I once saw a comment she made in some magazine about her being self concious about her body. WHY!?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

she's too attracted to herself.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The Fuck? Did she not see herself in _'Into the Blue'_. Man, that movie was great, mainly because of her.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck off kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck off josh.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Cronulla finally won a game :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ill get in the spirit of things.

Fuck Off Purpleman. Why? I don't know.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Josie said:


> Cronulla finally won a game :hb


Roosters for wooden spoon.

If we beat Manly, I'll never post on this forum again.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Ill get in the spirit of things.
> 
> Fuck Off Purpleman. Why? I don't know.




HEY~! What did I do? I just got here.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Kenny McCormick said:


> Roosters for wooden spoon.


I dunno, I don't think we'll win again for sometime.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PurpleMan said:


> HEY~! What did I do? I just got here.


Nothing at all. I just didn't want you to feel left out.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ah right, thanks.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kylie Coyote! Whats up?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric my dear!  Not much, just sitting in front of the heater watching TV. How about you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The heater lol. Not much myself, might go watch some 24 in a bit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes the heater. It's cold.

It'll be officially winter here in 13 minutes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

6 minutes now. 

Gonna go watch Dexter, night all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I know its just funny to me your winter in in June & July.

Call up Copta and have him make you a blanket.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

6 minutes now.

MSN to move into winter with compnay? :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WINTER TIME


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My winter just ended it seems.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I know its just funny to me your winter in in June & July.
> 
> Call up Copta and have him make you a blanket.


I understand. I still keep forgetting that it's almost Summer there.

Aww can't you make me one? :$



Stone Cold sXe said:


> WINTER TIME


How is this happy news?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm no blanket but I can provide the body heat. 

sXe suxs!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Because it means rugging up in warm clothes and snuggling into bed

I may suck Eric, but you just blow :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey man don't push me over the edge. I'm already feeling suicidal today.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well at the moment in scotland we're going through our two week summer before we get back to teh scheduled rain and wind


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Perfect time to fight for your FREEEEEEEDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Mh, we got a kitten (eight weeks old) today and our one year old (male) cat wants to fight it to defend his territory. And guess who has to be the Catsitter?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cats are a lot of fun.

I'm sorry for the constant Braveheart jokes Craig. I'm just really bored. And i'm outta here.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey man don't push me over the edge. I'm already feeling suicidal today.






Craig said:


> Well at the moment in scotland we're going through our two week summer before we get back to teh scheduled rain and wind


Good ol' Scotland and the rain and wind. Arg...



McQueen said:


> Perfect time to fight for your FREEEEEEEDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!


:lmao



Gin said:


> Mh, we got a kitten (eight weeks old) today and our one year old (male) cat wants to fight it to defend his territory. And guess who has to be the Catsitter?


Cats own. My advice, let the older one play-fight the young one. He'll establish that it isn't a threat, and part of the family. Same thing happened when we got our girl cat 5 years ago, the older boy would fight it all the time, until we left them alone and he realised she wasn't a threat.



McQueen said:


> Cats are a lot of fun.
> 
> I'm sorry for the constant Braveheart jokes Craig. I'm just really bored. And i'm outta here.


Braveheart does own. Mel Gibson owns period. Ain't that right, sugar tits? :side:


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Cats own. My advice, let the older one play-fight the young one. He'll establish that it isn't a threat, and part of the family. Same thing happened when we got our girl cat 5 years ago, the older boy would fight it all the time, until we left them alone and he realised she wasn't a threat.


Yeah, guess I'll do that. I don't want the kitten to be hurt though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kenny McCormick said:


> Roosters for wooden spoon.
> 
> If we beat Manly, I'll never post on this forum again.


You're not going to beat Manly, we own ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Tired, only got a few hours sleep.
> 
> My sister decided to put Vodka in my redbull, i didn't realise and drank it. Was talking to AMP and Nick pissed on msn.
> 
> And yourself?


That was pretty funny tbh, we almost got you to post a pic of you which you didn't because i might get in trouble for pedophilia. then you didn't post the fake tan pic. and then i had the awesome idea of getting a pic of your sister which you messed up as well :argh:



Role Model said:


> darn y did i go 2 bed
> 
> lols


because you're normal? oh wait, thats not right :hmm:



Hannah Laree said:


> Nicky probably saved the convo.
> 
> I didn't even drink that much, infact, i don't drink, so the feeling of being DRUNK was awfully new to me.
> 
> Need REVENGE though, sister spite my drink, and she isn't getting away with it.


I did? yay for me. and why you got to be copying Ben in calling me Nicky? :side:



Role Model said:


> first time for everything


hey, fuck you 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Introduce her to Nick. That's the ultimate revenge :side:


fuck you too


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> That was pretty funny tbh, we almost got you to post a pic of you which you didn't because i might get in trouble for pedophilia. then you didn't post the fake tan pic. and then i had the awesome idea of getting a pic of your sister which you messed up as well :argh:


Sometimes, you _really_ scare me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Much love Nick...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

which part about that scared you?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> which part about that scared you?


The picofher- or picofhersister-part.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gin said:


> The picofher- or picofhersister-part.


i forget about how the pic of her thing started but i wasn't pushing for it. The pic of her sister, if you were there you'd have thought that it was a very cunning plan :side: The fact that she was sleeping didn't make it creepy or anything :argh:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

'Congratulations'


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gin said:


> Yeah, guess I'll do that. I don't want the kitten to be hurt though.


If you supervise, it won't be hurt much. Just be careful and give both equal attention


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

OMFG!!!! 

Raffa Nadal is out of the French Open :shocked:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Double post?  ban't


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Who beat Nadal?

It really is Federer's tournament to lose now because Djokovic is out too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TAP BITCH


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

R. Soderling beat him

I'd say only Tsonga stands in the way of Federer.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice theme Mercer.

Mathieu gave Fed a bit of trouble yesterday. I really hope he goes all the way though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Thx. 

Nayalya is pretty hot, imo. A lot of people disagree.

Oh and she's mean as hell in the ring.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Man, fuck having to work on Sundays.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Where's work switchy?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Natalya is hot
---
and random link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEGS1YA8doI


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Tried to get into the Facebook Bandwagon again..

It's still shit compared to my lovely Bebo..


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

John Mercer said:


> Where's work switchy?


Grocery store.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> yo fukker, i'm talking to u lap dog(needs no explanation), stop foaming at the mouth and listen up. i don't know if it's cuz you're angry about that new choke leash or whatever but if u got nothing to add other then mindless bs, then stay the fuck out of my thread. go fetch a tennis ball, run into a wall, dig a hole, i don't care. u don't care, then don't type.


:lmao

chico needs to shut up. I'm loving how a simple comment from me, gets him so worked up.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love garlic bread


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

coooool


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Dolph.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hello


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Garlic bread was an integral part of my dinner last night.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Garlic bread is good. I had Chinese last night.

sup The Lady Killer?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

debate league


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

where amazing happens


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wat..


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I had it with good ol' spag boll.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Britney 'I'm hot again' Spears.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

hey guys


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey King crimson


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I Talk To the Wind


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

sex sleep eat drink dream


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just got from watching Drag Me To Hell. It was a good horror film. And yes, it gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Watchign Halloween H20

I love this movie so much...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey baby kids.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey KIF.

*Edit*: Hey, Beatbox. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig said:


> Truth: Watchign Halloween H20
> 
> I love this movie so much...


No Braveheart?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Most horror movies (at least the big budget ones) mare complete shit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Halloween H20 was complete garbage. 

The first time a Michael Myers movie wasn't actually horror.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

But you aren't a horror movie fan.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't stand to watch any of the Halloween movies. Same with Friday the 13th. Freddy pretty much owns, though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The original Halloween movie is still one of the better horror movies of all-time.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't like scary movies period.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Foolish answers.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Watchign Halloween H20

I love this movie so much...


EDIT: I hate these forums:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just love H20 because of the ending...

then they had to go ruin it with that godamned Busta Rhymes sequel

EDIT: What the hell?

Damned Servers

EDIT 2: EDIT HARDER: Hey WWF, Calling me Beatbox is fine..

Hell it would appear it's made a resurgance amongst my friends over the last 12 hours..

although it's now DJ Beatbox for reasons I can't be bothered getting into


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is H20 where Michael haunts his old home while there are people in it for a reality TV show or something like that?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Go ahead and explain it Craig, because I sure as hell am done talking about action movies.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WWF said:


> Is H20 where Michael haunts his old home while there are people in it for a reality TV show or something like that?


Nah that's Ressurection

My least favourite Horror Movie ever

H20 (THe Previous one) Had the perfect ending for the series then they had that.. ABOMINTION come out

EDIT: KIF, go watch the opening 10 minutes (With Dr Loomis' Nurse and the teenagers with Hockey Sticks) that's horror..

Go watch the girl (I've forgotten the name) dieing in teh kitchen, getting her ankles slit...

It was more horrifying than pieces of shit like Halloween 6 or 5


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw the newish Friday the 13th about 2 weeks ago in a theater for 2 bucks and it was only worth it because it had $5 worth of really nice tits in it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The only reason I liked Rob Zombie's remake of Halloween was because of the BOOBS. Character development wasn't bad either.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No Craig, Halloween 3 is the worst horror movie ever.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I saw the newish Friday the 13th about 2 weeks ago in a theater for 2 bucks and it was only worth it because it had $5 worth of really nice tits in it.


ugh.. I'm not a fan of the remake for one reason:

I'd have preffered if they kept Mrs Vorhees the original killer then had the "shock" ending to the movie...

or have her in it for half the movie..

just don;t... only have her in it for ten minutes...

Oh and it needed more Kevin Bacon...


EDIT: Halloween 3 is alright once you get over the "WTF? Where's Michael" thing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

PF69 said:


> No Craig, Halloween 3 is the worst horror movie ever.


At least it's still a horror movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw a horror movie at that same theater last october called _Midnight Meat Train_ which actually wasn't bad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never seen Halloween 3, but it can't be much worse than Friday the 13th: Jason Takes NY. I fucking hate that movie.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> I saw the newish Friday the 13th about 2 weeks ago in a theater for 2 bucks and it was only worth it because it had $5 worth of really nice tits in it.


I saw it for free the first night it came out. My work payed for it. :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What was Midnight Meat Train about, McQueen?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I want to see Midnight Meat Train because it has Vinnie Jones in it..

I mark for Vinnie Jones


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> I saw a horror movie at that same theater last october called _Midnight Meat Train_ which actually wasn't bad.


Nevermind, Craig answered it for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MMT was about a freelance photographer (Bradley Cooper the dick boyfriend from Wedding Crashers) getting obsessed with this guy he sees on a late night Subway car one night (Vinnie Jones) who is a serial killer who slaughters people on the late night train.

The crappy little 2 buck theater I saw it at was the only place in the whole state showing the movie for some reason. Pretty sad because its the best horror movie I had seen in quite a while.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Jackie Earle Haley is supposed to take over as Freddy in the Nightmare on Elm Street remake. Seriously, I think he could do a good job as Freddy.


That's.... Great casting acctually...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jackie Earle Haley is supposed to take over as Freddy in the Nightmare on Elm Street remake. Seriously, I think he could do a good job as Freddy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Doesn't sound half bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He was pretty good in Watchmen. He looks so familiar but I looked the guy up on IMDB a while back and the only thiong he had been in that i'm sure i've seen was Bad News Bears and he was a kid in it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> The crappy little 2 buck theater I saw it at was the only place in the whole state showing the movie for some reason. Pretty sad because its the best horror movie I had seen in quite a while.


Don't worry McQueen. We have a $2 theater in RI. I haven't been to it in years but it shows second run movies.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh do they?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I the UK we only have the massive chains that make you spend massive amounts of money on movies


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't seen a $2 theater here in Florida. Then again, I don't venture far from home. Farthest I've been away is Orlando. :/


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been in Florida once and I only got a half mile into the state.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

KeepItFresh said:


> Oh do they?


Yeah. Like right now, they are showing Fast and Furious for $2. 

WWF, Florida should have at least one theater that shows second run movies. It just might not be for $2.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I've been in Florida once and I only got a half mile into the state.


Why is that?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I took a vacation this year and at the end I was in Gulf Shores, Alabama which is about 20 miles or so from Pensacola and we just went down the road looking for somewhere to eat and it happened to be in Florida.

Alabama was surprisingly awesome. Why the fuck am I still living where I am anyways?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alabama?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen, Coming Soon To Alabama near you.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sweet home Alabama!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> Alabama?


Yeah, around Mobile is one of the prettiest places i've ever seen. I was quite shocked to be honest.

One of my buddies just asked me of I want to move to Colorado since hes gonna need a roomate in a few months. It would be a nice change of pace if I did that. But I probably won't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Did you go to the Flora-bama?


As a matter of fact we did.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did you go to the Flora-bama?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Colorado?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> As a matter of fact we did.


It owns


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> It owns


It was a pretty interesting place. Wouldn't mind going on vacation around there some other time.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I am at my nephews house he was banned for something called Intentional trolling and we have no idea what that means. he said he did nothing but I don't know what to tell him.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Gotta get some rest before work. Bye.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What a boo beggar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It was a pretty interesting place. Wouldn't mind going on vacation around there some other time.


Some good friends of my family used to have a beach house in Gulf Shores that I went to almost every year. One of those Hurricanes (Ivan perhaps?) destroyed it and they sold the property though


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Steel McNeil.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Unleash the whirlwind.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be tempted to move down there if the whole your property is bound to get at least semi destroyed by a hurricane issue wasn't a factor.

These goddamn servers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's not likely to happen if you know where to live and how to build your house. Living right on the beach is obviously not recommended.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I don't mean completely demolished or anything but I don't need high winds blowing tree branches into my car or shingles getting torn off the roof or anything.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Has Shawn Michales ever starred in a film?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is that from? And what time is the Hockey Game tonight?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Has Shawn Michales ever starred in a film?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

My life is complete.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

idk he was on an episode of baywatch so perhaps its from that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

27 seconds :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Probably the greatest thing my eyes have ever seen.

Besides La Parka


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It was better then HHH in Blade 3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was riveting television.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That was awesome...

Pamela Anderson + HBK in the same scene together = Awesome


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to bed.

Gotta guard lives in the early hours of next morn. Night spammers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When did megaupload become the greatest site ever?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Since forever?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Shameless Plug - I finally put up a new YouTube video blog. 

BTW Episode 4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AWESOME 8*D


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I would mark fuckin' hard for a DRAKE avatar.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I watched and enjoyed, Chris. Good job.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

A little less you and more wrestling talk.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

There's PLENTY of wrestling talk, bucko. 

Thanks a lot Al


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I watched part 1. Good stuff, though the into was a bit...err...weird I guess you could say.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

:lmao

I don't take it seriously. I did it more as a joke than anything. Or are you talking about the song?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Trying to land a modeling job, perhaps? 

LEAST YOU FUCKIN' SEXY.

<3


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Haha, why thank you good sir. <3


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I actually had no idea raven was back until I saw your video. So I may have to start watching again. Maybe... :hmm:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE TO RAVEN


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KILLSWITCH IS THE BEST I EVER HAD


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

EVAH?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I watched Ready to Rumble today. Was so bad it was good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That movie PRETTY MUCH OWNS.



Killswitch said:


> EVAH?


*E V E R*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> *E V E R*





Killswitch said:


> I would mark fuckin' hard for a DRAKE avatar.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So what, like a cropped pic or EFFECTS?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Omg people who actually enjoyed Ready to Rumble?!

I <3 that movie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That movie was total sex.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> So what, like a cropped pic or EFFECTS?


Effects and I'll luv you and put you over for lyfe.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I never saw that movie. :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Effects and I'll luv you and put you over for lyfe.


Aw fuck. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

TONY!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JOHNNEH AND GREGGEH!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pretty okay. How's you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

The roof is about to be blown right off. 

oh my


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:hb~! How's it going?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, KS. Get me a pic from Last.fm or something.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

MENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOZA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Shameless Plug - I finally put up a new YouTube video blog.
> 
> BTW Episode 4


I find your lack of faith in Paul Wright disturbing.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.blog.peacemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/drake-cropped-590x477.jpg @ WWF


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Omg people who actually enjoyed Ready to Rumble?!
> 
> I <3 that movie.


The part where the nuns are singing running with the devil was funny.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't puke when I drink, I puke when I don't.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, I'm on it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a fan of EGame.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

EGame said:


> I don't puke when I drink, I puke when I don't.


In my imagination you have a red bar and it's not for being a mod it's for being the fuckin' best.

:$


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

fuck you TLK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> I'm a fan of EGame.


Good man. 

I have to say I kind of advocate the life of The Lady Killer.



Killswitch said:


> In my imagination you have a red bar and it's not for being a mod it's for being the fuckin' best.
> 
> :$


You make me feel all fuzzy inside. :O Wuvu


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Mission successful.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

RKOrton™ said:


> fuck you TLK


-------------------------->



EGame said:


> Good man.
> 
> I have to say I kind of advocate the life of The Lady Killer.


<3


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jake™


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm a pretty big Killswitch mark tbf.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

RKOrton™ said:


> fuck you TLK


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Who isn't?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> I'm a pretty big Killswitch mark tbf.





the king of kings said:


> Who isn't?


This world needs more people that think like you and oh let me not forget awesome too.

<3 u guyz


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Greatest film ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IC said:


> I'm a pretty big Killswitch mark tbf.


THE MOTHERFUCKING LION KING~!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

nice servers


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

El Rey Leon.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

***** movie imo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You suck Killswitch.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> You suck Killswitch.


:sad: Why?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

owned


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> :sad: Why?


Because you get too much put overs so it's my duty as the asshole/Triple H/Hogan type guy to kill the momentum.

Are you going to graduate party drunkie?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Because you get too much put overs so it's my duty as the asshole/Triple H/Hogan type guy to kill the momentum.






Headliner said:


> Are you going to graduate party drunkie?


20th of June.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm not at all happy with the cookie dough-ice cream ratio of this ice cream.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I prefer a lot of cookie dough when eating that type of ice-cream.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Same.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

That really sucks then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> 20th of June.


Don't shake the principal's hand.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Don't shake the principal's hand.


I'll be sure to explain to him an administrator on a wrestling forum told me to not shake your hand, which is why I'm not offering my hand for a shaking.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuckin' Hell, KS. This picture is terrible. PICK A BETTER QUALITY ONE.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

prefir no more then a fifty-fifty cookie-ice cream ratio.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

http://buzzword101.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/0drakebuzz.jpg

?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That one may work. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is anyone else watching the MTV Movie Awards?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> That one may work. :hmm:










I'll search for more if needed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NICE FUCKING SERVERS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWF said:


> Is anyone else watching the MTV Movie Awards?


I could't give two shits about what MTV or its viewers, tbh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Toy Story 3's coming out next year. I feel old.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> I'll be sure to explain to him an administrator on a wrestling forum told me to not shake your hand, which is why I'm not offering my hand for a shaking.


Yea and give him my card too.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yea and give him my card too.


You located at Vertical Scope headquarters?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> I could't give two shits about what MTV or its viewers, tbh.


Meh. Some guy in a thong & angel wings was 'flying' around in the room and he hit something and fell right on Eminem. The guys ass (mind you he was wearing a thong) landed right in Em's face. He was so fucking pissed. His bodyguards were pushing the guy away and Eminem stormed out of the place. I was laughing pretty damn hard.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay, that is pretty damn awesome.

Eminem loves to dish it out but he sure as hell can't take it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Eminem ain't so hard now, huh?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Once you've been punked out by a dog puppet, where do you go from there?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Back to the trainer park.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWF said:


> Meh. *Some guy in a thong *& angel wings was 'flying' around in the room and he hit something and fell right on Eminem. The guys ass (mind you he was wearing a thong) landed right in Em's face. He was so fucking pissed. His bodyguards were pushing the guy away and Eminem stormed out of the place. I was laughing pretty damn hard.


It was the guy that played Borat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> You located at Vertical Scope headquarters?


Nah


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should totally be handing those out to random business execs.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Nah


You don't know how honored I am to have you come into TTT and bullshit with me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Tis been quite a while.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^ Jeez. It's like 3:30am over there. You can't sleep Tony?


Derek said:


> You should totally be handing those out to random business execs.


lmao that would be awesome. I should try to use that to get free parking whenever WWE comes back to town.



Switchy said:


> You don't know how honored I am to have you come into TTT and bullshit with me.


:$ Only for you.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Tomorrow is the last real Monday of High School for me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Tomorrow is the last real Monday of High School for me.


Tomorrow is the last Monday of school for me as well. Just for the year, though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Tomorrow is the last real Monday of High School for me.


It's such a good feeling, mate. 
So good to get out of that place


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It's such a good feeling, mate.
> So good to get out of that place


Indeed I can't freaken wait.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Meh. Some guy in a thong & angel wings was 'flying' around in the room and he hit something and fell right on Eminem. The guys ass (mind you he was wearing a thong) landed right in Em's face. He was so fucking pissed. His bodyguards were pushing the guy away and Eminem stormed out of the place. I was laughing pretty damn hard.


I need to watch that.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

'Copta'


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^ Jeez. It's like 3:30am over there. You can't sleep Tony?
> 
> lmao that would be awesome. I should try to use that to get free parking whenever WWE comes back to town.
> 
> :$ Only for you.


4:30 to be exact.  I'm studying at night and sleeping during the day. Works better for me somehow. 

Does this mean that we get a return of lovable baby K, or was it just a one-time thing? :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oyeah, Kings of Leon are performing too.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> I got him to come of the closet. :$


You have that kinda effect on people though, Johnneh. :$


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I got him to come out of the closet. :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> 'Copta'


'SexSwitch'



Alcoholic said:


> 4:30 to be exact.  I'm studying at night and sleeping during the day. Works better for me somehow.


Nice idea. I'd prefer to do that too. In fact If I lived alone, I would. 



Killswitch said:


> I got him to come out of the closet. :$


I applaud your efforts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good question. (Tony)

Come out? But, but, but.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> You have that kinda effect on people though, Johnneh. :$


:cheers:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dear God, this looks hideous, KS.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Good question. (Tony)
> 
> Come out? But, but, but.


Make it happen plz. 



Killswitch said:


> :cheers:


Soon, babyboy. Soon


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Come out? But, but, but.


You can't turn back now!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

btw, Much thanks for the TDL vote, Headliner.

Now it's breakfast time...well...brunch. really.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> Dear God, this looks hideous, KS.


Lets see it...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm only here for tony


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ah yes, the Debate League. Maybe I should partake in that sometime. :hmm:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Ah yes, the Debate League. Maybe I should partake in that sometime. :hmm:


You already have your KINGDOM. You're not taking Kylie's too :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

tony we should debate on how many good things have come out of belgium

edit these servers are fucking shite.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm gonna create a debate on to why I should be rewarded my crown. :hmm:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> i'm only here for tony


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You're a. Rock Star (Baby)


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BADASS SERVERS

G'Day Jez.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What's wrong with the servers? Forum is running fine for me. Except the post order is out of whack and shit. But that's been happening for weeks.

What up Jimmy?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i just posted in here twice and both of them went BACK IN TIME


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a really shitty banner that I made, but it's really shitty so I scrapped it. 8*D

But yeah...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That's what makes them badass. They're fuckin' with the system. Protesting against the heirachy...or someshit.

Not much is up, tbh. It's a public holiday over here, so I'm gonna stay in bed all day. Yay.
How was work? Sell any Hot Tubs? Sex with any Hot Chix?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> That's what makes them badass. They're fuckin' with the system. Protesting against the heirachy...or someshit.
> 
> Not much is up, tbh. It's a public holiday over here, so I'm gonna stay in bed all day. Yay.
> How was work? Sell any Hot Tubs? Sex with any Hot Chix?


Dude. There are like no hot chicks at the flea market. All a bunch of ******** and shit. I even tried listening to Taylor Swift to attract the chicks and got nothing. If you're at a place with a bunch of people and Taylor Swift is bringing you no hot chicks, there are no hot chicks. Highly disappointed.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude. There are like no hot chicks at the flea market. All a bunch of ******** and shit. I even tried listening to Taylor Swift to attract the chicks and got nothing. If you're at a place with a bunch of people and Taylor Swift is bringing you no hot chicks, there are no hot chicks. Highly disappointed.


That sounds unbelievably epicly shit. Probably better off without ******* chicks girls hovering over you though. Might catch something. :s

If Taylor Swift doesn't draw, you had absolutely no chance. Bail out and move closer to the coast.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey yo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wat are you doing @ a flea market


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RICK RUDE


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> wat are you doing @ a flea market


Trying to sell used hot tubs just as summer starts. 

Yeah. Someone thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> RICK RUDE


Ravishing



AMPLine4Life said:


> Trying to sell used hot tubs just as summer starts.
> 
> Yeah. Someone thought that was a good idea.


I went to a flea market once and bought SNES games

True story


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't remember the last time I went to a flea market.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I almost bought a VCR for $2. Decided to buy homemade root beer instead. Cause I was thirsty.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

MENDOZAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

did you sell any amp?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nah. Strangely no one wants a tub filled with 100 degree water when it's 100 degrees outside.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone actually buy used hot tubs anyway? I know if I was buying one, the flea market would be the last place I'd go.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

last time i went to a flea market was like 7 years ago.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

never been to one, strangely.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

aussie~


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello Ms. Aussie. How are ya?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Aussie.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> never been to one, strangely.


:gun:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

keyboard cat just made an appearance on the movie awards


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Kylie

How are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keyboard Cat owns.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> Hello Ms. Aussie. How are ya?


Hey mate.  I'm alright thanks, how are you?



the king of kings said:


> Hey Aussie.


Hi Reid. 



BreakTheWalls said:


> Hello


Hi Chris.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really can not get motivated to study for my exams.

It's bad


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hey mate.  I'm alright thanks, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good. Probably going to bed soon. :/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> keyboard cat just made an appearance on the movie awards


what is your opinion on keyboard cat


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I think he fucking owns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dont fuckin lie to me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- my brother is pissed at me because I proved he had a fauxhawk.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> dont fuckin lie to me


I'd never lie when it comes to keyboard cat


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

only good part about keyboard cat is when the guy falls down the escalator.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

let's not get carried away here


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't laugh.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I kinda did tbh but that doesn't hold a candle to keyboard cat


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cats are more musically inclined then Dogs.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

some of the keyboard cat video's are pretty bad tho


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I consider Chihuahuas to be more like Rats than Dogs.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

he moves well for a rat


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> aussie~


Greg. 



BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Kylie
> 
> How are you?


Ok thanks Chris. How are you?



WWF said:


> I'm good. Probably going to bed soon. :/


Sleep sounds pretty good about now. :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm not an advocate of rats at all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i was going to watch that but then i decided to listen to this instead ~


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

So for my birthday, God gives me pain in a wisdom tooth for my present.

What a fabulous year this has been.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josie said:


> i contemplated beheading someone at school today when they questioned the beatles talents.


anyone who disputes the beatles being the greatest band/act ever deserves to have their ears chopped off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Should of got your wisdom tooth removed.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i contemplated beheading someone at school today when they questioned the beatles talents.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josie said:


> i contemplated beheading someone at school today when they questioned the beatles talents.


anyone who disputes the beatles being the greatest band/act ever deserves to have their ears chopped off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember when I got my wisdom teeth removed. Or parts of it. I was on some strong pain meds for a few days.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I should of done a lot of things. But here I sit...in pain. On my birthday. Broke as hell.

:-\


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Same here. I was only suppose to get one removed, and the people decided to remove all of them at the last minute. Had to be carried out of the damn room, and wasn't able to speak properly (was literally talking in jibberish) for 30 minutes.

Mom will never let me forget that moment.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut up seb said:


> anyone who disputes the beatles being the greatest band/act ever deserves to have their ears chopped off.


agreed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I should of done a lot of things. But here I sit...in pain. On my birthday. Broke as hell.
> 
> :-\


Let's get our standards higher. That's a little too '*****' like.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Let's get our standards higher. That's a little too '*****' like.


This world wants to treat me like some typical *****. I refuse. But man have I had a rough year.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Twist and Shout isn't even in the top 150 Beatles songs tbh.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

The Lady Killer said:


> Twist and Shout isn't even in the top 150 Beatles songs tbh.


top 10, plz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> This world wants to treat me like some typical *****. I refuse. But man have I had a rough year.


Finish the education and start showing out.

Someone asked me if I finished school. I said, "college"? They said, no did you finish high school. Mind you, the person knew my age. lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

fuck you greg

the best beatles song is I AM THE WALRUS followed by taxman help hey jude and day in the life


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

gtfo seb. come together, imo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm also a fan of lucy in the sky w/ diamonds

i knew that btw greg i'm pretty sure john 'the great' was high at the time


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't get me wrong - I still like it, but not one I'd choose to listen to. They recorded it at the end of the Hard Day's Night session which is why John's voice sounds all raw and raspy. I do like that aspect.

edit come together is prob in my top 20, if not top 10.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm also a fan of lucy in the sky w/ diamonds

i knew that btw greg i'm pretty sure john 'the great' was high at the time/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lsd is a hell of a drug


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't think they had gotten into drugs that early, iirc


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Halp. I needz somebodie. Halp!

Truth: Woah Oh Ah. I just died in your arms tonite. Musta been somethin you said.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfg Jim Coptafeel


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

omfg The Lady Killer

Wazzup Wazzup?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

nmu? 

That song OWNS too btw. CUTTING CREW~


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.  How are you?


Hi Gorgeous Kylie ;D

I'm a little crook atm. sniffly nose. sore ears. But I'll live.
How are you?



The Lady Killer said:


> nmu?
> 
> That song OWNS too btw. CUTTING CREW~


Just downloaded Eskimo Joe's new album...just started listening to it.
Awesome so far.

Cutting Crew does indeed own.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- working on a new video.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's our driver Alf. He's from Afghanistan. He once ate a cat. We can't understand how to pronounce his fucking name so we just call him the cat eating alien. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ALF..


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

remember watching an episode where alf stole a car


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi WCW, Sabrina and Derek. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Gorgeous Kylie ;D
> 
> I'm a little crook atm. sniffly nose. sore ears. But I'll live.
> How are you?


Gorgeous? Hardly. :$

Still not well?  That's not good. I hope you feel better soon.

I'm ok. Nothing great but I think I'm just worn out.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ah, ALF. I used to love that show.

Truth - Watching the RAW from after WrestleMania X-Seven. Austin's heel turn was so awesome. Telling a fan in the stands "shut up you little bastard" is just epic on so many levels.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Aussie. Hows it going?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a big advocate of the "Ravishing" Rick Rude/Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat Ironman match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi WCW, Sabrina and Derek.



*Hey Kylie! How are you, luv? 

Hello to everyone else as well. 



white text
*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

just wrote an essay only to find out i wrote about the wrong poem.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What type of videos do you do, Derek?


Josie, how long was the essay and how did you make that mistake? *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Did anybody else watch the tv show that was on after the mtv movie awards. I felt bad for laughing at it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> Josie, how long was the essay and how did you make that mistake?


It was only 300 words, thankfully. Well, the poem I wrote about doesn't feature enough techniques for me to use it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Hey Aussie. Hows it going?


Not bad thanks Derek, how about you?



LadyCroft said:


> *Hey Kylie! How are you, luv?
> 
> Hello to everyone else as well.
> 
> ...


I'm alright thanks Sabrina. Just really tired. :$

How are you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I wrote a 961 word article hoping to get paid for it, but the site I submitted it to hasn't let me know if they're going to publish it and that was a couple of days ago.


They must have seen my 962 word article


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wrote a 961 word article hoping to get paid for it, but the site I submitted it to hasn't let me know if they're going to publish it and that was a couple of days ago.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Gorgeous? Hardly. :$
> 
> Still not well?  That's not good. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I'm ok. Nothing great but I think I'm just worn out.


Definitely Gorgeous. I'd call you incredibly gorgeous but Sabby is lurking around here somewhere.

No. and thanks 

Worn out? You need a holiday. Come and see the real thing come and see *nah nah nah nah nah* - Come to WA 

Sounds dodgy Josh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ahh, while 300 words isn't alot to fix it still has to friggin sting to put effort into something that is now worthless.  Sorry to hear it.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

essays in high school are easy as shit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Definitely Gorgeous. I'd call you incredibly gorgeous but Sabby is lurking around here somewhere.
> 
> No. and thanks
> 
> ...


No not even close Jim. :$

I do need a holiday but I'll have to wait for the convention I'm going to in August...if I can find the money to pay for it that is. :$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I remember I did a report, didn't save it, and when I did spell check the program froze. So I lost it all. wasn't that long though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks Derek, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm good, Kylie, thank you for asking. 

And take a nap... I love lil cat naps. 




Truth- I never, in all my life, had anything what-so-ever to do with robbing any bank in the state of Missouri. *


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HI KYLIE

HI CROFT

HI JOSH

HI ALL OF U

HI HIHIHIHIHIH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good Aussie.


When I was on the school newspaper, we had these shitty crash-prone macs, and since they were all on the same network, if one of them froze, we had about 10 seconds to save what we were doing before they all froze.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hello Sir Kenny.  How are you?




Nick: Alright there, Columbo. You seem to be answering a lot of unasked questions for an innocent bystander. What the hell are you getting at?

Jason 'Jinx' Taylor: Hey, it's not for nothing, but I didn't ask to be locked in this frickin' vault. All I ever wanted was my twenty bucks. But no, some greedy bastard decided it was a great idea to increase his bank's profit margin, fire tellers to lower corporate costs, close branches, install endless ATM machines that charge my ass to kingdom come until I can't afford my own twenty bucks.

Nick: What the hell does that have to do with anything?

Jason 'Jinx' Taylor: I'm glad you asked. Insufficient funds means I had to walk my ass into the only Grant Liberty I can find to withdraw my money, but it was already having a large withdrawal made, i.e. being robbed, which was perfectly fine with me until some jackass pointed a gun at me. This guy gets all jumpy, tries to blow my head off. His gun jams, and I run for cover in this vault, which proceeds to lock behind me, locking me in this vault, where I literally run into some super hot chick, who I'm trapped with. Sounds great, except she she proceeded to punch me in the face, ruining my otherwise wonderfully boring day and wasting my pedantically precious time. 




--- friggin love that movie!

*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> No not even close Jim. :$
> 
> I do need a holiday but I'll have to wait for the convention I'm going to in August...if I can find the money to pay for it that is. :$


Closer than Close. It's an invasion of your personal space bubble. That's how close/accurate it is.

I'm sure you'll be able to go 



LadyCroft said:


> *
> And take a nap... I love lil cat naps.
> 
> Truth- I never, in all my life, had anything what-so-ever to do with robbing any bank in the state of Missouri. *


When you take lil cat naps do you purr, Sabby?

I don't believe you btw. 



Derek said:


> When I was on the school newspaper, we had these shitty crash-prone macs, and since they were all on the same network, if one of them froze, we had about 10 seconds to save what we were doing before they all froze.


Similar shit happened at my old school Derek.
Had about 40 old eMacs hooked up on the same network that always crashed. But If one crashed, they all crashed. Luckily, they were on a completely seperate server to the rest of the school and they got the chuck about 3 months into the year that I was using them.
Replaced with brand new iMacs that worked a fucking treat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> When you take lil cat naps do you purr, Sabby?
> 
> I don't believe you btw.


*Total shoot. I've only been to Missouri two times. I don't think I even looked at a bank... Well maybe THAT part isn't a shoot. But the rest is.  


Did you know that statistics say that 98% of all convicted criminals have successfully committed at least one previous crime before they were caught? That means that almost everyone gets away with it at least once. 

Think about it. 
*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

im good croft, how are you?

COPTAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Total shoot. I've only been to Missouri two times. I don't think I even looked at a bank... Well maybe THAT part isn't a shoot. But the rest is.
> 
> 
> Did you know that statistics say that 98% of all convicted criminals have successfully committed at least one previous crime before they were caught? That means that almost everyone gets away with it at least once.
> ...


Pretty sure you deliberately didn't answer my question about purring :side: 

Truth: I fought the law.....



Kenny McCormick said:


> im good croft, how are you?
> 
> COPTAAAAAAAA


KENNNNNNNNAYYYYY


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Kenny McCormick said:


> essays in high school are easy as shit.


 hey, i dont remember asking you


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

well i answered anyway


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup people


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

they are pretty easy though, i agree kenny.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

New Eskimo Joe Album is quite frankly the sex.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

_17 TODAY~!_

Hi.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate. :hb

It's a good age


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> New Eskimo Joe Album is quite frankly the sex.


got a link?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Happy Birthday mate. :hb
> 
> It's a good age


Cheers. Nothing's quite legal yet, but it's all fun.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hb ~!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:hb

Hey all


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> got a link?


I torrented it. May upload to file exchange in a bit.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> New Eskimo Joe Album is quite frankly the sex.


Are we listening to the same Eskimo Joe, horrible band, horrible album.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I torrented it. May upload to file exchange in a bit.


i got a link anyway, couple of minutes left



S2H said:


> Are we listening to the same Eskimo Joe, horrible band, horrible album.


awesome band, haven't heard the album ;D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim's musical taste does make people wonder. After all, he idolises Depeche Mode :no:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

S2H said:


> Are we listening to the same Eskimo Joe, horrible band, horrible album.


Add horrible name to the list.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Meh, they are just kind of standard Australian rock really plus there is something about the singer being the bass player that really puts me off.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I really should stop procrastinating and do my biomechanics assignment :\


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> I really should stop procrastinating and do my biomechanics assignment :\


I have a Legal Studies assignment, business assignment, maths homework + test next week to study for that I should get done but I would rather lurk the internet and watch the simpsons and master chef.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I tried to record RAW HD with a DVD recorder but unfortunately the quality looks the same as RAW SD does. I thought it might look a little better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

S2H said:


> I have a Legal Studies assignment, business assignment, maths homework + test next week to study for that I should get done but I would rather lurk the internet and watch the simpsons and master chef.


well if i want to list everything i have coming up... i've got a physiology test wednesday, biomechanics assignment due friday, then study week followed by 6 exams in 10 days (physiology, biomechanics, functional anatomy prac exam, functional anatomy theory exam, biochemistry prac exam and a biochemistry theory exam)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a study day tomorrow, then six exams in the three days after that. Wewt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

high school exams are nothing compared to university exams though


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I have three exams coming up.

Foundations of Policing - 12th June
Sociology - 15th June
Introudction to Policing Practice - 23rd June.

I'm procastinating too much also.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well stop procrastinating Kenny


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

2nd June - Visual Arts Process Diary due; Classroom Management Quiz
5th June - Assessment of Student Writing due
17th June - PDHPE exam

That's it


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> 13/06/2009 - Human Physiology A
> 15/06/2009 - Fundamentals of Biochemistry - Theory
> 17/06/2009 - Fundamentals of Biochemistry - Prac
> 18/06/2009 - Functional Anatomy 1 - Theory
> ...


Yeah i hate you Ben


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Now I don't regret not going to uni.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Now I don't regret not going to uni.


Same.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

How good is master chef, best show.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

No. just no.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I have to say this might be my favourite Eskimo Joe album tbh


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I have to say this might be my favourite Eskimo Joe album tbh


Indeed. I like all the tracks except 'Sound of your Heart'
Great all round album. The bastard child of Icehouse and Editors tbfh.
'Foreign Land' is just fantastic. Already played it 35 times


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Truth: Jim Coptafeel appears offline cause he thinks its cool 8*D

Truth 2: I sliced my thumb open trying to unwrap a disposable barbecue yesterday. It fucking hurts.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> Truth: Jim Coptafeel appears offline cause he thinks its cool 8*D
> 
> Truth 2: I sliced my thumb open trying to unwrap a disposable barbecue yesterday. It fucking hurts.


Lurkin' is kool, rit :side:

Nasty. Gonna git a scar and try to be cool? 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed. I like all the tracks except 'Sound of your Heart'
> Great all round album. The bastard child of Icehouse and Editors tbfh.
> 'Foreign Land' is just fantastic. Already played it 35 times


Please Elise is probably the weakest of the album imo. Foreign Land is easily the best though.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

It probably will scar, but im more pissed at the fact that it hurts too much to play video games :/

Now i have no choice but to watch shitty television and films that i rented from blockbusters.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Eskimo Joe have a new album out?

Hello.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yes they do sweetness  Jimmy has the link in his sig


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

strawberry fields foreva


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Please Elise is probably the weakest of the album imo. Foreign Land is easily the best though.


I think they were trying to make 'Please Elise' like 'Sarah'. They failed pretty badly at it tho. Foreign Land is going to get srs airtime over the next month.



booned said:


> It probably will scar, but im more pissed at the fact that it hurts too much to play video games :/
> 
> Now i have no choice but to watch shitty television and films that i rented from blockbusters.


That sux. I'd take the films over tv tbfh.



Aussie said:


> Eskimo Joe have a new album out?
> 
> Hello.


Indeed they do. And it fucking rules.



Sticksy said:


> Yes they do sweetness  Jimmy has the link in his sig


Indeed.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Yes they do sweetness  Jimmy has the link in his sig


Yay! Thank you 

And thank you Jimmy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I think they were trying to make 'Please Elise' like 'Sarah'. They failed pretty badly at it tho. Foreign Land is going to get srs airtime over the next month.


_Sarah_ owns, _Please Elise_ is pretty awful


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Josie said:


> strawberry fields foreva


You didn't reply to my PM man, also what band is it in your sig?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll have to take your word for it Nick.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie music: :argh:
Kylie:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't diss Aussie music.

Thats my job.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm laughing my ass off at the Bruno and Eminem shit from the MTV Movie Awards. It's a priceless moment.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

S2H said:


> You didn't reply to my PM man, also what band is it in your sig?


yeah, im still deciding.

it's have heart.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What did they do PF?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> What did they do PF?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

S2H said:


> For someone who writes joke songs Eminem clearly takes himself too seriously.


TBH, at first I thought it was real. But the more I watched the video, the more I think it was an inside job.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

For someone who writes joke songs Eminem clearly takes himself too seriously.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't want to go to the dentist. :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Don't diss Aussie music.
> 
> Thats my job.


Try spelling properly before dishing out insults 



S2H said:


> For someone who writes joke songs Eminem clearly takes himself too seriously.


Apparently it was a stunt organised by both of them


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That seemed planned to me.

Hey sXe I saw you bad mouthing the Depeche Mode. FUCK YOU!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> high school exams are nothing compared to university exams though


Way to give me hope for my future. :side:

Anybody else dl'ed the new song 'Reckoning' from Killswitch's next album? AMAZING


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I better get ready for my dentist appointment. Bye.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

TWIN!!



IC said:


> Aussie music: :argh:
> Kylie:


Nothing wrong with some Aussie music. 

Hi Alex 



PF69 said:


> I don't want to go to the dentist. :sad:


The dentist is never fun


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AUSSIE!!!!

Whats up?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Aussie music: :argh:
> Kylie:


Hey fuck you. I downloaded both Eskimo Joe's and Kasabian's albums. Your countrymen are behind atm, got a lot of ground to catch up :argh:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> AUSSIE!!!!
> 
> Whats up?


Not much, just relaxing tonight.

How about you dear?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just posting on the computer in my underwear, mostly for Sticksy's sake.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The tight hot pink ones? Because you know they get my motor running :argh: gayest thing ever posted on WF? probably


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, my tiger stripe thong silly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

naughty


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That seemed planned to me.
> 
> Hey sXe I saw you bad mouthing the Depeche Mode. FUCK YOU!


If you aren't careful, I may start on Japanese wrestling :side:

TBH I'm not a fan of them 



McQueen said:


> Just posting on the computer in my underwear, mostly for Sticksy's sake.


Pics or it isn't happening :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It makes me feel like a sexy wild animal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh it is happening. Maybe I should play some DM and get you in the mood.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> It makes me feel like a sexy wild animal.


Thats nice, i like to shoot at wild animals.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm calling PETA on you Nick!!!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Just posting on the computer in my underwear, mostly for Sticksy's sake.


I wondered why the temperature suddenly shot up!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck you sxe.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Oh it is happening. Maybe I should play some DM and get you in the mood.


All I ever wanted, All I ever needed, was MCGAHAN in TTT.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ugh..

Note: 
You have been removed from this discussion.

:lmao guess my banter with chico wasn't appreciated


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

McGahan? I should be so honored.

SoulTaker posts in the buff.

Glad i've gotten you hot Kylie, since you know it is winter there after all. Jimmy should take lessons.

And fuck you sXe.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'm calling PETA on you Nick!!!


not that kind of shoot :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh oh oh, I get ya. Just not in the eye again.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

I have McQueen nudes, should I post?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, my bad about that. got a little too excited


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

S2H said:


> I have McQueen nudes, should I post?


We don't need any Matt Striker beer can wiener jokes floating around now do we.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hello there my little darlings.

Fuck am I on about? Hey.*


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

It would only be revenge for the time you banned me man, that hurt.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Glad i've gotten you hot Kylie, since you know it is winter there after all. Jimmy should take lessons.
> 
> And fuck you sXe.


It was the tiger striped thong that did it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ Aroused Women for the win.  (Sorry that was directed at *Seabs*)

I banned you Werd?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahh yes I remember that now. I was getting cranky about that.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

McQueen said:


> ^^^ Aroused Women for the win.  (Sorry that was directed at *Seabs*)
> 
> I banned you Werd?


Was like a year ago, people kept posting pictures in your user CP, you said next person to post a picture in it gets banned...i posted a picture.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It has been pretty slow lately.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

This forum fucking sucks now days. I don't even watch wrestling anymore, really takes most of the fun out of this place.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It has been pretty slow lately. And the servers for me right now suck more than ever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty impressive how McQueen replied to S2H's post before him. Forum been doing that much lately?

sup Eric?*


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Server keeps fucking up for me, I will make a post then someone will quote it but then my post will show up after theirs or something.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I get the you must wait a minute after every post now even if I just came online after being off for a day.

Not much *Seabs*, I should be in bed but the siren call of Kylie awoke me. Actually I was drinking last night and fell asleep too early. I'm going to need to go back to bed at some point soon.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

How long has Seabs had a blue bar for?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I get the you must wait a minute after every post now even if I just came online after being off for a day.
> 
> Not much *Seabs*, I should be in bed but the siren call of Kylie awoke me. Actually I was drinking last night and fell asleep too early. I'm going to need to go back to bed at some point soon.


*I'm just waiting for the moment that the forum actually blows everyone's computers up. Wouldn't suprise me if that happened.

Just chillin for a bit now. Only had to go in to school for a Maths exam this morning, so got the rest of the day with nothing much to do. Been catching up on some Prison Break that I've missed.

Bout a month now S2H, been bogged down with exams and other shit lately though so I havent popped in here much at all.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know if I even care to finish Prison Break. Season 4 from what I saw was too much like a bland action movie in TV format.

About 5 episodes left of this seasons 24 though, been quite awesome but not season 4 & 5 awesome.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

I haven't been on here at all in a while now so I haven't seen you with it at all. Fuck this I am going to bed, tomorrow we wage war on the Above You Thread scum. Later.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Werd. I'm going to head back to bed too. Later.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I wish I was working nights rather then days. not as much BS that you have to deal with, along with the lazy people.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

U suck McGahan. 
<3

Truth:* Seabs*, I'm taking over your role as mediahore :side:

Hi btw.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I don't know if I even care to finish Prison Break. Season 4 from what I saw was too much like a bland action movie in TV format.
> 
> About 5 episodes left of this seasons 24 though, been quite awesome but not season 4 & 5 awesome.


*I really enjoyed the start of the season but after about 10 episodes it got really dull. Since it moved to Friday's it's been shit. Just finishing watching them now to see how it ends. On the last 2 episodes now.

Yeah 24 was awesome this past series.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> U suck McGahan.
> <3
> 
> Truth:* Seabs*, I'm taking over your role as mediahore :side:
> ...


*I saw them. Nice stuff :cool2:*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I dislike getting little sleep.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *I saw them. Nice stuff :cool2:*


Cheers bro.

How the eff are you btw? Haven't spoken for ages


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey there Jim 

Check out the new YouTube vid when you get a chance, man.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey there Jim
> 
> Check out the new YouTube vid when you get a chance, man.


G'Day.

Omy. Opening titles. We've gone up market eh? 

sup Chris?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Haha, yeah I'm doin' what I can to make it more legit. 

Eh, not a whole lot going on here. I'm at work right now, enjoying the unusual emptiness. What about you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Well atm I'm watching Part 1 as you talk about Cena vs. Show. 
Also relaxing and contemplating bed soon. nearly midnight over here.

Work sounds boring tbh. Still, money is money.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Now that Kennedy is gone, there's a spot open for the return of BRADEN WALKER.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BADASS BRADEN WALKER


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Well atm I'm watching Part 1 as you talk about Cena vs. Show.
> Also relaxing and contemplating bed soon. nearly midnight over here.
> 
> Work sounds boring tbh. Still, money is money.


Nice. Thanks for checking it out, bud. Yeah, work is definitely boring, but I'd rather boring than chaotic like it usually is.



Alcoholic said:


> Now that Kennedy is gone, there's a spot open for the return of BRADEN WALKER.


:lmao

Hell yeah, I bet they're offering him a main event salary to come back after he had those YouTube videos made about him.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Nice. Thanks for checking it out, bud. Yeah, work is definitely boring, but I'd rather boring than chaotic like it usually is.


No problemo 
Indeed. Oh well, plenty of time to plan more vids then 

TRUTH: THE LADY FUCKIN' KILLAH~!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey TLK 

How's it goin?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfg Jim Coptafeel

...and BTW~

Hey guys what's goin on? Mondays suck


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> omfg Jim Coptafeel
> 
> ...and BTW~
> 
> Hey guys what's goin on? Mondays suck




Not much mate. Just doing some file exchangin'
About to update my DM megapost :$

Indeed they do. Luckily it's tuesday over here.

How are u? what's happening in TLK town?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ain't it odd that we're talking to each other in REAL TIME, yet we're on different days? I believe this is all a conspiracy!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It's going okay. It's usually sunny and 70+ degrees all year long but lately it's been gloomy and depressing. Listening to music at work always helps a bit though.

edit agreed~


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Ain't it odd that we're talking to each other in REAL TIME, yet we're on different days? I believe this is all a conspiracy!






The Lady Killer said:


> It's going okay. It's usually sunny and 70+ degrees all year long but lately it's been gloomy and depressing. Listening to music at work always helps a bit though.
> 
> edit agreed~


I'd love some cool weather over here tbh. Supposed to be fuckin winter but it's still summer temperature. Fuck!

Music pwns.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I FUCKING LOVE THE SUN


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HEY ME TOO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

gnarly


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

YAY! WANNA PLAY IN THE SUN?

:side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfg EGame

and yes


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

hay...:O


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

how's it goin?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Going good, just chilling on my day off and catching up on the music scene. 

Hows things with you?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> It's going okay. It's usually sunny and 70+ degrees all year long but lately it's been gloomy and depressing. *Listening to music at work* always helps a bit though.
> 
> edit agreed~


The Beatles?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> Going good, just chilling on my day off and catching up on the music scene.
> 
> Hows things with you?


Going well. I'm envious of your day off. I get this Friday off though. Any new good music you've discovered?



shut up seb said:


> The Beatles?


not atm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:O:O:O:O:O


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

shut up seb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Going well. I'm envious of your day off. I get this Friday off though. Any new good music you've discovered?
> 
> 
> 
> not atm


Chyeah totally, check out my last.fm for references if you're interested.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Who else is looking forward to the French spin-off version of Lost?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Will do


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

gregory they just showed the beatles rock band trailer at e3 and you are going to BLOW YOUR LOAD when you see it


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

omfg is there any link for this


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

its streaming atm

paul and ringo just showed up to plug it OMFG (and yoko)

you missed it


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Damnit that better be downloadable somewhere in the near future.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Rented UFC 2009 on the Xbox360. I've never watched a show in my life but it is a damn fun game.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

So, a doctor who was big on abortion was just shot dead by some american pro-lifer.

Who said Americans don't do irony?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

wtf??


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

So you don't do irony 

It's a joke.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree. I'm Catholic and i sit on the fence, its wrong but sometimes its the lesser of two evils.

What the fuck i am doing debating abortion on a wrestling forum


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

No I know the "wtf" was in reference to the incident not what you said.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I'm at a similar stance with you on the subject, but I won't go any further.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd actually read an abortion discussion taking place on a wrestling forum. No doubt someone would blame John Cena at some point. And not necessarily as a joke, either.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CHAIN GANG


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

CHILDRENZ


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching some episodes of RVD TV. RVD and his buddies are rather awesome when they're stoned and talking about random shit.

Right now, RVD, Chris Masters, and Justin McCully are talking about gun control.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder what the world would be like if Hitler was aborted.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There'd probably be more jews.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

makes sense


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

doesn't take an Einstein to realise that


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'll echo the "more Jews" answer, I think.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If the consensus is there would be more Jews then would that in turn lead to more banks?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who knows. Considering he had the biggest impact in World History of the past century, I'm sure many things would be different.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't see Hitler being aborted as ever being a possibility. He would have dragged the doctor inside his momma and slaughtered him if he even dreamed about aborting him. *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hitler was actually pretty weak. Mentally he had some sort of superpower though, no doubt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, he was all about manipulation and understanding how to talk to people in such a way that they'll follow whatever you tell them to do, no matter how horrific it is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tom Cruise made a horrible Nazi Pirate.


edit- TIME MASHEEN~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was hoping Tom Cruise would have killed the bastard but he put the bomb in the wrong place...

What an idiot.



*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

You mean the midget?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The very one. *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Tom Cruise won't come out of my closet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I loved that episode. 

I haven't seen that show in ages, I should pick it up again.

Hello.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello.

Truth: I'm on hold with Comcast. At least they could play some elevator music while I'm waiting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> I wonder what the world would be like if Hitler was aborted.


Somebody else would've just started another world war, so not much different.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What are you calling them about, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm activating a DTA cable box on my other tv because of the analog to digital switch June 11th.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ah. That shouldn't take too long since I'm sure that is something they've had do quite a bit lately.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Ah. That shouldn't take too long since I'm sure that is something they've had do quite a bit lately.


I'm still on hold with them. Monday is usually a busy day to call though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Monday and Saturdays are the busiest days.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I've learned to never try an call my health insurance company on Mondays.

I gave up with trying to call Comcast, I have things to do. I was on hold for almost half an hour. :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shame.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Natalya talks?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's going to be weird at first seeing Conan O'Brien hosting the Tonight Show. Not because of Conan but because I was so used to Jay Leno doing it. I hope Conan does well. I really do.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

she also owns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Certs said:


> Natalya talks?


Yeah, she's the mouthpiece of the group.

She's not great on the mic but I'd take her over Rhodes and DiBiase.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, she's the mouthpiece of the group.
> 
> She's not great on the mic but I'd take her over Rhodes and DiBiase.


That's pretty obvious, no?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

PF69 said:


> It's going to be weird at first seeing Conan O'Brien hosting the Tonight Show. Not because of Conan but because I was so used to Jay Leno doing it. I hope Conan does well. I really do.


I hope he still does "Headlines" on Mondays.



Derek said:


> Yeah, she's the mouthpiece of the group.
> 
> She's not great on the mic but I'd take her over Rhodes and DiBiase.


And Orton.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like Orton on the mic. He just had anything to work with since he was feuding with Trips. But his promos tend to be exactly alike, which is why I can understand people not caring for his promos.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

ADR LaVey said:


> I hope he still does "Headlines" on Mondays.


Nope, Jay Leno is taking it to his new show.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a fan of Orton's promos, though his in-ring mannerisms and facial expressions are much better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Leno isn't even leaving, he's just going to be on couple hours earlier. I've lost some respect for Leno since he was going to step down, and rather than just changing his mind, he decides he's going to do a prime time show that will be on just as often as the Tonight Show.

I felt like it was a piss poor way of passing the torch to Conan, who deserves better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I hope he still does "Headlines" on Mondays.


Conan's never done headlines, so not likely. He's done a piece on headlines that are fake headlines, but not real ones.

Although Leno is supposedly doing headlines when The Jay Leno Show starts up in September. From what I've heard, his new show is just his version of The Tonight Show at 10:00. Headlines, Jaywalking, etc....so I don't know why there was even a switch. :argh: Although, I am happy to see Conan get the big job, guy deserves it for all the awesomeness he did on Late Night.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What about Kevin Eubanks and Max Weinberg?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Like I said earlier, I hope he does well. TBH, his comedy style is more geared towards young adults while Leno's comedy style is more geared towards older adults. So, there is a good chance that he might lose the older folks to either Letterman or Leno or both. But he should gain more younger adults in the process. So, he could do well overall.

ADR, Eubanks and Weinberg are staying with their men. So, Eubanks is joining Leno and Weinberg is joining Conan. Basically, both guys will have their same staffs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Max is going to be Conan's band leader, same as Late Night. Don't know about Eubanks, I assume he'd go with Jay, but no word on that.

Andy Richter is also going to be Conan's announcer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its a shame Richters career didn't take off when he left Late Night. He had a show on Fox that I really liked.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Andy Richter Controls the Universe. It was canceled because of poor ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, but that show had some brilliant stuff.

My favorite scene from the entrie series


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That was good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe ADR has that gif in his sig. I should demod his ass for that.:$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: With my laptop broken, using the internet on my Wii still sucks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I better get some sleep before I head off to work. Bye.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

prezzie


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor MVP. He used to be a great heel and now that he knows what can happen if he doesn't play by the company rules, he's become a babyface that won't stop smiling and he had to take that chick from the View to some High School Reunion dance.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Byi, Bye PF.

Truth: PF reminds me that no axcess to porn videos on the Wii. Wish I had some money now.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Face MVP irritates me to no end.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> Poor MVP. He used to be a great heel and now that he knows what can happen if he doesn't play by the company rules, he's become a babyface that won't stop smiling and he had to take that chick from the View to some High School Reunion dance.


:lmao

What is MVP up to now anyway, Derek? Last I saw him he was messing with Orton's group.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

About a month ago he had that match where he had some lady from the View as his manager. And knowing Vince, he's probably trying to get every bit of publicity out of it that he can.

On WWE.com they had a story about how he took the lady from the View to this sort of High School reunion Prom, and since Vince knew that it would lead to more exposure, MVP probably didn't have much of a choice, whether or not he actually would have liked to have gone.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I can't believe ADR has that gif in his sig. I should demod his ass for that.:$




Deep down you know it's the truth. As for facial expression, Orton wins that hands down. That's about the only thing going for him these days. If there was a Slammy category for it, he would win easily.



Alcoholic said:


> Face MVP irritates me to no end.


I still can't get use to him as a face. Morrison on there other hand is great so far as a face.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Yes, I enjoy Morrison too.

To be fair, there's not a lot about Smackdown currently not to enjoy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even the Eve/Layla feud on Smackdown was nicely built. That show can do no wrong right now.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Smackdown is easily the A show...


s'poppinn peeps?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Deep down you know it's the truth. As for facial expression, Orton wins that hands down. That's about the only thing going for him these days. If there was a Slammy category for it, he would win easily.
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't get use to him as a face. Morrison on there other hand is great so far as a face.


Legacy is awesome.:$ It's just Cody "no kneepads will get bitches" Rhodes looks too much like an Orton zombie.

Morrison is awesome as a face.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ted Dibiase Jr. definitely rox my sox.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor MVP indeed.

And Smackdown is great. But it can't do no wrong? I don't know. I might be one to think the decision to make Umaga to speak now is bad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cody Rhodes looks like a scrawny jobber that should never win a match. I'm usually not a fan of steroid use, but in his case I almost encourage it.

And DiBiase is a decent worker, but he is bland as fuck.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Legacy is awesome.:$ It's just Cody "no kneepads will get bitches" Rhodes looks too much like an Orton zombie.
> 
> Morrison is awesome as a face.


lol Rhodes definitely is the weak link of the group. I have to give props to Dibiase Jr. though, he looked great against Cena. He might just have the best wrestling skills of the group. But as a whole is where Legacy suffers.

As for Mic skills, Natalya gets the edge. Great voice, especially for a female wrestler.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

They need Shane-O as mouthpiece. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The thing with Ted Jr is that he reminds me of a younger Orton. They just need to further develop his personality. That will probably happen if he turns on Legacy, or they turn on him.

Cody is, wow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's going to turn babyface just before they release 'The Marine 2' and from that point developing a personality will be very important.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I think the only gimmick that can work for a guy like Cody is similar to Nunzio's gimmick with the FBI. Being this small leader-type of guy that has no hope in hell of ever winning by himself, but has some hired muscle to make up for it. 

Or the "Future Endeavour" gimmick may work as well. :hmm:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Why is there talk of boring Legacy? All those guys are less fun then watching a pin drop.

Truth: I wish McQueen was here so I could talk talk about VEGETA! ~ more.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That epsiode where the gif in your sig is from is on a tape I have in a box somewhere. I miss that show.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Dynasty/Legacy rivalry


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Orton has the Slammy for Baby Oil fueled feminine look as well. It's a lock.*


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

The show does own. I had like a shit load of DBZ tapes when I was younger that I lost.



LadyCroft said:


> *Orton as the Slammy for Baby Oil fueled feminine look as well. It's a lock.*


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm starting to wonder if there will be a short term Evolution reunion against Legacy when Triple H returns.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Everybody falls prey to the TRI-BEAM


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had a friend that owned the entire DBZ series on video.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Holy crap, that had to be a lot of money to spend.



Alcoholic said:


> Everybody falls prey to the TRI-BEAM


Tien was a dick that never went to forgive VEGETA!~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it was a lot of money, but his parents were pretty well off. 

We used to play the DBZ card game. It was a fun game.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AIW said:


> Holy crap, that had to be a lot of money to spend.
> 
> 
> 
> Tien was a dick that never went to forgive VEGETA!~


If the writers would've had any common sense, Tien would've killed Vegeta out of revenge!~

Using the TRI-BEAM of course. Or possibly the SOLAR FLARE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I've never watched a DBZ show or a Pokimon show. 


I'm the lamest. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its Pokemon. And that show was lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AIW said:


> Was it that collectible card game where they had the power levels on them? LMAO, I had a few of those.


Yeah, game was pretty damn fun. Third greatest card game I've ever played.



edit- TIME MASHEEN~!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Was it that collectible card game where they had the power levels on them? LMAO, I had a few of those.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I've never watched a DBZ show or a Pokimon show.
> 
> 
> I'm the lamest. *


No you're not. 

And Pokemon rule earth, Derek, everybody knows that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> I had a friend that owned the entire DBZ series on video.


Yeah, same. He just finished his 'collection' yesterday with the addition of Season 2. I find it kind of childish that he still watches DBZ & plays the video games and stuff, but what he does in his free time is his business I guess.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> Yeah, same. He just finished his 'collection' yesterday with the addition of Season 2. I find it kind of childish that he still watches DBZ & plays the video games and stuff, but what he does in his free time is his business I guess.


DBZ is still quite mega-awesome, tbf.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah man, I collected a few of the season box sets too. It has that great nostalgia effect to look back on. Screw it looking kid'ish to people. Long as I get to see Vegeta.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What I also still enjoy is Gundam Wing. :$


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got to admit, Vegeta is a badass tbh.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

My cousin watched that. I never did though.

There's too many old cartoons I would watch today over new shows, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

What is the new DBZ film like to you hardcore fans?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AIW said:


> My cousin watched that. I never did though.
> 
> There's too many old cartoons I would watch today over new shows, it's embarrassing.


Me too, trust me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi.

New versions of old cartoons suck as well. Has anyone seen what Pokemon has become? :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Its Pokemon. And that show was lame.


*If I had ever watched the show I would have probably known that. *


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF owns btw


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I've just realised I've been here for over three years.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why yes, I do.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> I've just realised I've been here for over three years.


This upcoming February will be 2 years for me. Where has time gone?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the fucking timing problem with my posts pretty much make posting in the discussion threads pointless.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Quit jobbing Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ummm, switch, its against the rules to have a youtube video in your sig. You're going to need to change it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> ummm, switch, its against the rules to have a youtube video in your sig. You're going to need to change it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry Derek.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

my wu tang slang is madd fuccin dangerous


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Fuck this server? I'm to the point of refusing to post in Word Games until fixed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So you'll never post in Word Games again?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Gonna cry now.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Fuck this server? I'm to the point of refusing to post in Word Games until fixed.


Don't leave your king!~


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> So you'll never post in Word Games again?














Jim Coptafeel said:


> Gonna cry now.


Unlike these servers you can always depend on me being there to give you a shoulder to shed a tear on.



Alcoholic said:


> Don't leave your king!~


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You leave this kingdom and I swear to god, I'm gonna unleash hell on you!~1!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't send the pig pen full of n00bs!~


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

No n00bs is gud n00bs.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The prime minister of Sweden visited Washington today and my tiny little nipples went to France.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

lol wrestling terms


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

n00b isn't a wrestling term.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I really cbf studying.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chewbacca~!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I didn't know there was a status above 'is a rep whore.'


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If you put your cursor over someone's rep bars and leave it there for a second, it'll say something odd. 



> JBWinner Posts in Tell The Truth





> WWF is a rep whore





> shut up seb is better than you


Awesome stuff


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I JUST NOTICED IT 8*D

Whats the one above Rep Whore?

*Edit:* This really pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah that was what I was referring to. That's been there for quite a while though dude.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm guessing its 'Posts in Tell the Truth.'


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

lol noob


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

yo. sup!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ur a noob.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WWF said:


> I JUST NOTICED IT 8*D
> 
> Whats the one above Rep Whore?
> 
> *Edit:* This really pisses me the fuck off.


secretly loves the red stuff - 90k+
is still a jobber - 100k+
is better than you - 115 or 120k+ I can't remember i've had it for a while.

Presumably the one JBLISJUSTABIGLOSER has is inbetween 33 and 90k.



JBWinner said:


> I didn't know there was a status above 'is a rep whore.'


Yeah there's a few but idk what your one is.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

lol rep


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

'AWESOM-O is a ***'


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Truth: Ubisoft Fails at E3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ugh, Ubisoft was so damn boring.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Microsoft F'N pwned bitches today at E3.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

MGS: Rising

Im excited!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Seb mine is "Posts in Tell the Truth."


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup people


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey sticksy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

******utation.

*Edit:* Wow, that's kinda gay. Hey RUSH.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey jbwinner and wwf, sup


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fuckin' bored.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Going to bed in approximately...13 minutes. You?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Microsoft had a great show at E3 today, kind of makes me wish I hadn't gotten rid of my 360 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien. Pretty good so far.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> hey jbwinner and wwf, sup


Just doing my usual procrastination shtick as I try and finish up everything since school ends for me in 2 weeks.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Conan was pretty funny tonight, the whole tour guide thing had me laughing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK
DEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREKDEREK
DEREKDEREK
DEREK​


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

agree


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That is the greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow that was amazing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JBWinner said:


> Just doing my usual procrastination shtick as I try and finish up everything since school ends for me in 2 weeks.


This is my last week of school for the year. Good and bad, tbh

I'm headed to bed; see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later WWF


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hello gentlemen.


hey kylie, sup



JBWinner said:


> Just doing my usual procrastination shtick as I try and finish up everything since school ends for me in 2 weeks.


yeah same. meant to be doing a biomechanics assignment atm but i'm not


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hello gentlemen.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm supposed to be editing a piece for my Creative Writing class for our final portfolio, even though there's nothing really wrong with it. We're supposed to just work on a specific area, but I don't feel like it so I'm probably just gonna reprint it and then hand it in.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i used to hate when teachers made me revise papers that didnt have anything wrong w/ them

lazy teachers


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah agreed. This teacher's boring, lazy, and lenient. You could had in an assignment two days late and she'll take like 10 points off. It's a joke.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My teachers knew better than to make me do that. They knew there wasn't one problem with my paper.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

obv.

Truth: Muthafuckin wifi now works better than before, but still no xbox live. Marginally annoyed.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> hey kylie, sup


Hi Nick. Just going through the massive pile of files on my desk.  I wish I could procrastinate on those...



Pyro™ said:


>


Hi Gord.  How are you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick. Just going through the massive pile of files on my desk.  I wish I could procrastinate on those...


Aw, thats no fun *cuddles*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nick's gone sappy :S


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just heard the most awesome corny joke ever, courtesy of the Cryptkeeper on Tales from the Crypt:

"That ghoul-friend of mine makes me so crazy. She told me she'd look good in something long and flowing. So I threw her in the Mississippi!"


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Aw, thats no fun *cuddles*


No it isn't fun.  

Thank you.  *cuddles*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nick's gone sappy :S


Do you see me complaining? 

Hi Jimmy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

paul wright


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"THE GREAT"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Gord.  How are you?


Good, I guess. You?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show yelling at Miz, then later punching him was the best thing on Raw easily. That owned and was funny on so many levels.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Big Show Debo'd Miz and it was awesome.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I really didn't pay attention to RAW tonight. Just seemed uninteresting.

Then again, it could have something to do with spending the last few nights watching RAW and SmackDown from January to April 2001.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nick's gone sappy :S


fuck you motherfucker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sure Deebo was proud.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Do you see me complaining?
> 
> Hi Jimmy.


You should be complaining. Those cuddles aren't filled with <3 like mine are.

Hi Kylie 

How's work?



Sticksy said:


> fuck you motherfucker


Shut up Borat.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Good, I guess. You?


You guess? That doesn't inspire a lot of confidence Gord. :$ 

I'm alright thank you. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> You should be complaining. Those cuddles aren't filled with <3 like mine are.
> 
> Hi Kylie
> 
> How's work?


Well that's true, but it's still a cuddle from Nick which is an achievement in itself (<3 Nick ) so I'll take it. 

Busy and tiring. I'm over it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well that's true, but it's still a cuddle from Nick which is an achievement in itself (<3 Nick ) so I'll take it.
> 
> Busy and tiring. I'm over it.


True. *cuddles* 

Work sounds :sad:
How about you quit your job, move West and we'll live in poverty together?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> True. *cuddles*
> 
> Work sounds :sad:
> How about you quit your job, move West and we'll live in poverty together?


Thank you.  *cuddles*

It's actually pretty normal for this time of year. May-July is our busiest time. Doesn't mean I like it though. :$

As long as the weather is warm then count me in.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth ~ I hate exams


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Ben. Didn't your exam go well?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hey Ben. Didn't your exam go well?


Hey Kylie 

It went alright but was very challenging, some tough questions asked. I had a complete mental blank on one of the questions, so I know I've lost at least 2 marks on that one. On a brighter note, I'm confident that I passed it though, which is all that matters really 

Tonight's going to be fun


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm sure you went well Ben. 

Ah yes your date right?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

God damn baby kids.

I thought Night of Extreme was last night. Thanks a lot for not reminding me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Our bad?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Totally, kid.

Instead I have to watch at this time. Great.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm sure you went well Ben.
> 
> Ah yes your date right?


Sure do hope so 

Nope, not a date, just a dinner :side: Was going to be KFC, but it's now Subway...close to the beach for a sunset picnic 



KeepItFresh said:


> God damn baby kids.
> 
> I thought Night of Extreme was last night. Thanks a lot for not reminding me.


Show schedules are really complicated to find


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well this sure was fun.

I won't be back for several years.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyway, I'm off to eat fresh :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Sure do hope so
> 
> Nope, not a date, just a dinner :side: Was going to be KFC, but it's now Subway...close to the beach for a sunset picnic


A sunset picnic? Yeah you're right....so not a date. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Thank you.  *cuddles*
> 
> It's actually pretty normal for this time of year. May-July is our busiest time. Doesn't mean I like it though. :$
> 
> As long as the weather is warm then count me in.




All the end of financial year rubbish? yeah. 
Fantastic ;D



Aussie said:


> A sunset picnic? Yeah you're right....so not a date. :side:


Kylie. You. Me. Candle lit dinner. No effin' subway.

That's a date :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> WWE axed Mr. Kennedy this week. I was shocked to hear this if only because there were plenty of times in the past where I figured he'd be fired and he always avoided it, and this came somewhat out of nowhere. He'd just made his big return on Raw Monday night, and there were commercials sent out pushing him huge for this week's show. Believe it or not, Randy Orton didn't get him fired. If you recall, during last week's tag match Kennedy dropped Orton right on his shoulder with a sloppy back suplex. It was the same shoulder where Orton had blown out his collarbone and Orton was irate over it. He almost lost his temper in the ring but ended up calming down and just tagging out. He did give Kennedy a hard RKO, driving him into the mat and apparently tweaking Kennedy's wrist (more on that later). In the dressing room afterwards Orton gave him a stern dressing-down, which Kennedy took as kind of a "come to Jesus"-type speech, a message that he needed to up his game and reverse his rep or else. It was noted that Orton, who has talked extensively of maturing in the last few years, particularly since getting married and having a kid, is apparently sincere about that because at another time this might have led to a serious physical altercation. Later in the evening, two major, major stars who are not fans of Kennedy went to Vince and took the opportunity to air their feelings on the matter. Vince, already in a shitty, shitty mood from the NBA deal, lost his cool on the plane ride home. He cut a "scathing promo" about Kennedy, talking about how he was reckless, still green as a worker, clueless when it comes to business instincts and a huge liability. Apparently nobody in creative or talent relations was willing to say a word in his defense. The general consensus was that he was too frustrating to deal with because whenever you came up with an idea for him there was a good chance that it would be completely derailed within a few months due to injury or something else. Vince was so mad he said that Kennedy was on the DO NOT CALL list, which very few people actually make. Now, granted, Vince was baked with stress and Kennedy was in the wrong place at the wrong time, so I would expect Vince to cool off at some point. But as of Friday, it was one of those HE'LL NEVER WORK HERE AGAIN GOD DAMMIT days. One person said: "I cannot condemn the way the office handled this termination at all. He was reckless with his mouth and at other times with his in-ring".


.....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> In addition to the two stars who buried him this week, we got reports of two more major stars (I don't want to name names, but it probably isn't hard to figure out as they're all multi-time long-term world champions and it doesn't get any more influential than three of them, and the fourth is on his way, and all have worked regularly with Kennedy in the past) who also buried him, saying they hated working with him and "thought he was horrible and clumsy".


You won't last long if Batista, Orton, HBK, and HHH don't like you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How many people have lost their jobs just because Vince was in a bad mood and had to take it out on somebody? I'd imagine its close to the hundreds by now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

When did this happen?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Actually I think it might be Taker, HBK, Batista, Orton as I dont think hhh ever worked w/ him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

In the past week.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

First you don't tell me Night of Extreme is next week and then you hide this from me?

I thought we were wrestling fans.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sorry, but you don't exactly give us a heads up so we can prepare this info for you. Maybe you should follow me on twitter so you'd be up to date.


I'd imagine the 4 are Shawn, Batista, Orton, and Trips. Trips can wrestle a guy once and that will be more than enough to bury him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh never wrestled him though


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I was here two days ago. We discussed things briefly and then I randomly left.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sure they wrestled in some kind of multi-man match. Or had a backstage conversation. 


Or he saw 15 seconds of one of his matches and didn't like it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Just uploaded the Pulp Fiction OST

[/Plug]

Would be shit to have VINCENT as your boss tbh.

Kennedy tagged with Randy Orton vs. Cena and HHHaitch once.....that's more than enough.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm positive.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Or maybe it was Cena who blames Kennedy for the fact that he got hurt doing a god damn hip toss.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4imtc_raw-250208-cena-hhh-vs-kennedy-orto_sport


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Miz got smashed pretty badly.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4imtc_raw-250208-cena-hhh-vs-kennedy-orto_sport


Shut it down now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I marking 4 Derek's current sig.


KeepItFresh said:


> Shut it down now.


K


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hahaha.

I'm working on it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

wat What?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So you watching wrestling again Copta?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KeepItFresh said:


> So you watching wrestling again Copta?


No. Although, I did watch the first Smackdown after the draft. It was good, but not enough to make me want to watch full time.

How's life KIF?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> All the end of financial year rubbish? yeah.
> Fantastic ;D
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of. Most of our client's policies are all due around this time so it gets hectic. Plus my boss has been writing a lot of new business. Then you have people buying cars and houses before June 30 and so on...

Jimmy, just tell me when and where. 



Derek said:


> How many people have lost their jobs just because Vince was in a bad mood and had to take it out on somebody? I'd imagine its close to the hundreds by now.


But on the other side of the coin, how many of those that were fired got their jobs back at some point? Bet there would be a few.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Kind of. Most of our client's policies are all due around this time so it gets hectic. Plus my boss has been writing a lot of new business. Then you have people buying cars and houses before June 30 and so on...
> 
> Jimmy, just tell me when and where.


Busy Busy Busy.

Still at work Kylie?

How about here and now?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Thinking about applying to join the defence force.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Busy Busy Busy.
> 
> Still at work Kylie?
> 
> How about here and now?


Yes very. :$

Nope I'm at home in front of the heater. 

I'm on my way. 



Josie said:


> Thinking about applying to join the defence force.


That would be an incredible experience


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Yes very. :$
> 
> Nope I'm at home in front of the heater.
> 
> I'm on my way.




Sounds wonderful. I'd do that, but it's 22 degrees over here. I actually have the fan on atm. 
Excellent.

Truth: Joining the Defence Force is my idea of hell.
But if that's what floats your boat, best of luck Josh.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll take 22 over 12 at the moment Jimmy. :$



Yum dinner time.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, plus they pay for me to go to University.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'll take 22 over 12 at the moment Jimmy. :$
> 
> 
> 
> Yum dinner time.


I'd prefer 12 tbh. 

Ooooh. What's on the menu?



Josie said:


> Yeah, plus they pay for me to go to University.


Fair enough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> You guess? That doesn't inspire a lot of confidence Gord. :$
> 
> I'm alright thank you.


I'm fine, I was just a little bored, that's all. 

Good to know you're ok.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'd prefer 12 tbh.
> 
> Ooooh. What's on the menu?
> 
> ...


I can handle 12 with a heater and a blanket

....so my place then? 

Meatloaf and vegetables tonight. 



Pyro™ said:


> I'm fine, I was just a little bored, that's all.
> 
> Good to know you're ok.


Oh that's good. I'm glad you're fine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's more like it. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ugh, Melbourne weather. I seriously hate this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good weather doesn't exist. In the winter it's cold as fuck, in the summer, the good temperature is partially overshadowed by a large breakout of allergies and a plethora of annoying insects.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I can handle 12 with a heater and a blanket
> 
> ....so my place then?
> 
> Meatloaf and vegetables tonight.


I can handle 12 in shorts a shirt and a jumper 
WOOT! 18 and Rain Tomorrow 
Fantastic.

Your place sounds wonderful.

Scrummy. Much better than some wok fried chicken tender smash up thing that I'll be having...

Melbourne Weather > Perth Weather.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jimmy, you get far to excited over cold weather.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Melbourne Weather > Perth Weather.


Care to trade places then? :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Jimmy, you get far to excited over cold weather.


Can't help it. I love the cold. Always have.



BKB Star. said:


> Care to trade places then? :side:


With pleasure.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Have bought to much stuff in the last week, money is at an all time low.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

New picture of me just posted in Member Picture Thread.

[/Plug]


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> That's more like it. :side:


Hey I always smile when I say hi to you. 



BKB Star. said:


> Ugh, Melbourne weather. I seriously hate this.


You don't have to tell me twice.



Pyro™ said:


> Good weather doesn't exist. In the winter it's cold as fuck, in the summer, the good temperature is partially overshadowed by a large breakout of allergies and a plethora of annoying insects.


Good weather exists. Warm sunshine and no wind as you kick back in a deck chair and relax. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I can handle 12 in shorts a shirt and a jumper
> WOOT! 18 and Rain Tomorrow
> Fantastic.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how you can wear shorts in this weather. :$
18 sounds much better. 

Come on over and bring a blanket. 

Mum's recipe so it was yum.  Awww that sounds good Jim. 

At the moment it's not. Perth weather sounds much nicer.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> With pleasure.


Cool, you have a maths methods and an English exam tomorrow. 

Sup Aussie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey I always smile when I say hi to you.
> 
> 
> Good weather exists. Warm sunshine and no wind as you kick back in a deck chair and relax.


Yeah, I know. Same thing goes for me when I say hi to you.  

Yeah, I know, but not as a full season. There's always some problem, it's either cold or some unpleasantness that goes with the heat. I do prefer the summer over the winter though, much prefer it. Good thing it's what we have now.

I wouldn't know anything about sitting outside in a chair since I'd consider that a waste of time. I like to be inside playing video games or watching tv.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello; people who tell the truth!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Cool, you have a maths methods and an English exam tomorrow.
> 
> Sup Aussie?


Easy peasy. The english exam part anyway.

Maths Methods? what sort of stuff do you do in that?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Easy peasy. The english exam part anyway.
> 
> Maths Methods? what sort of stuff do you do in that?


English exam should be easy, though my teacher's a hard marker. Literature I'm getting A's and A+'s, English I'm only getting B's. =/

In methods we're getting tested on: Linear quations
Linear relationships
Matrices
Quadratics (including parabolas)
A galaxy of graphs (hyperbolas, truncus, square root graphs, circle graphs)
Probablity


Matrices is the only one that's giving me the shits because I always stuff up how to times them together. Think I got it down well today. We also get to take our text book in, so I should be right for that.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

hmm, exams next week for me too.

History, Psychology, Physical Education, Gen. Maths, English and Food Technology.

I'm probably dreading the History exam the most..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> Cool, you have a maths methods and an English exam tomorrow.
> 
> Sup Aussie?


Not much, watching Police Academy now. You?



Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I know. Same thing goes for me when I say hi to you.
> 
> Yeah, I know, but not as a full season. There's always some problem, it's either cold or some unpleasantness that goes with the heat. I do prefer the summer over the winter though, much prefer it. Good thing it's what we have now.
> 
> I wouldn't know anything about sitting outside in a chair since I'd consider that a waste of time. I like to be inside playing video games or watching tv.




I know it's not perfect all season but there are moments. I prefer Spring/Summer also. I can't stand cold weather.  Lucky thing. I think I need to migrate north for a few months. :$

Fair enough. That's my ideal kind of day. 



~HBKAF. said:


> Hello; people who tell the truth!


Hello


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Not much, watching Police Academy now. You?


Lurking around here instead of studying. It's much more fun tbh.



~HBKAF. said:


> hmm, exams next week for me too.
> 
> History, Psychology, Physical Education, Gen. Maths, English and Food Technology.
> 
> I'm probably dreading the History exam the most..


I take it as you're in year 11 too? I have the gen exam on Friday.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Heyho Crackwhores.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sup The German Playboy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Not much, watching Police Academy now. You?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should migrate north forever, if you ask me. But then again, I live in the "north", so I might be a little biased.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Placebo is playing on my iTunes.
Oh, and I'm bored.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> I take it as you're in year 11 too? I have the gen exam on Friday.


I am also in year 11, I don't have the gen maths test till next week but I have a couple of assignments and stuff due the same time so its going to be hard to fit everything in. On a side note how fucking easy is gen maths(assuming gen is general otherwise fuck yall).


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Sup The German Playboy?


Nm, kinda bored. Watching cartoons right now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck my life. got home from work and now i have to study for a physiology exam i have tomorrow which i know i'm going to fail. trouble is i have to pass the subject as its a prerequisite for 3 of the 4 subjects i have next semester so i need a good mark in this exam so i don't have to do amazing in the final exam


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> A sunset picnic? Yeah you're right....so not a date. :side:






Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie. You. Me. Candle lit dinner. No effin' subway.
> 
> That's a date :side:


Don't hate on Subway

------------------------------

Howdy hey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Subway is horseshit compared to Quiznos.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A quiz-what now?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

hwllo people


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Considering we get both over here, it's fairly obvious Quiznos > Subway.

Subway is more fast-food tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> A quiz-what now?


Shame. 



> Quiznos Sub is a fast-food franchise based in Denver, Colorado. It is the second-largest submarine sandwich shop chain in North America, after Subway. The company specializes in offering toasted sandwiches although they may be served untoasted at the customer's request.
> 
> There are over 5,000 shops located in the United States, 300 in Canada and 100 more scattered across twenty other countries including Ireland and the UK.


Just take Seb's word for it, he's always right. Well, usually.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Australia does miss out on some of the better fast-food establishments. We don't even have a Taco Bell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DAMN. That's harsh, man. Fuckin' place OWNS.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I'm a pretty big Taco Bell fan.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I swear my sleep time is so messed up. I can't seem to get tired before 3 am.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Aww, poor Aussie. That's how I used to be too. You just have to force yourself to start going to bed a little earlier every night. 

I also recommend a decrease in cocaine usage.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

BECAUSE WHEN I ARRIVE I, I BRING THE FIRE

I could eat taco supremes all night. Sour cream owns


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> BECAUSE WHEN I ARRIVE I, I BRING THE FIRE
> 
> I could eat taco supremes all night. Sour cream owns


MAKE YOU COME ALIVE!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CERTS~~!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

How are you guys doing? 

Pretty busy here at work atm


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah same for me. Luckily I have Friday off :hb


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I took the entire week off. The weather is rarely good over here, so the fact it's fucking incredible makes me glad I chose this week to chill.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Your musical compatibility with Greg is: Very High

imo


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw that when I accepted your friend request. I was pretty impressed with the similarities.

How's it going?


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> I saw that when I accepted your friend request. I was pretty impressed with the similarities.
> 
> How's it going?


I have no idea how some bands got that although I haven't listened to them I a very long time. :$

It's going quite wonderful except school. Some of the subjects I got are just annoying.

How's life treating you?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Heyyyyooo


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Working at 3:30. Fuck me...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> I have no idea how some bands got that although I haven't listened to them I a very long time. :$
> 
> It's going quite wonderful except school. Some of the subjects I got are just annoying.
> 
> How's life treating you?


Damnit I thought your post was mine for a second. That Buckley avy is throwing me off. 

Yeah I haven't updated my Lastfm in ages (which is why it took me so long to accept your friend request).

Just finished my first semester of grad school so I'm stoked. Just working full time now. Good luck with your studies, my friend.



BreakTheWalls said:


> Heyyyyooo


BTW~!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

TLK

How goes it, good sir? Have you checked out my YouTube show? Huh huh huh?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT is filled with greats right now.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

One of which is you, Peter.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeha link plz


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

21st Century Schizoid Man imo.

edit no I haven't BTW. Link plz and I'll watch it on my break.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah, I have sigs turned off atm. I'll find it. (Y)


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Link in mah sig, fellas.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I need to find new OWN for my sig soon. I haven't been keeping up with current events. Maybe just a hot bitch or 2


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Chris, i checked your video, completely agree with the Punk/Umaga opinion. Fucking love the both of them. Umaga is so brutal atm.




Greg, are you inside the court of the crimson king by any chance?



certs, for the sake of it.....JACOB


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually I'm strolling through Strawberry Fields atm. I'll be inside the Court of the Crimson King a bit later.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> Damnit I thought your post was mine for a second. That Buckley avy is throwing me off.
> 
> Yeah I haven't updated my Lastfm in ages (which is why it took me so long to accept your friend request).
> 
> Just finished my first semester of grad school so I'm stoked. Just working full time now. Good luck with your studies, my friend.


 Buckley kinda OWNz. His album 'Grace' is probably one of the best albums ever.

No, problem. I saw you are a fan of CSN?









I will pass school without any problems but I have to learn for something that I really don't wanna do. Good luck to you too 

Hey BTW


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Buckley the great Jeff.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I grunt when I get my swell on at the gym. So everyone can see how jacked and tan I am


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot Peter 

Hey Jeff. How are you?


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Jeff. How are you?


I'm great, thanks. Just listening to the guys in my sig.

How are you? :$


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Buckley kinda OWNz. His album 'Grace' is probably one of the best albums ever.
> 
> No, problem. I saw you are a fan of CSN?
> 
> ...


Yeah Grace is easily one of my favorites of all time. You ever hear his posthumous album Sketches for My Sweetheart, the Drunk? It has some gems on it as well.

Yeah CSN are awesome.

Yeah I hear ya about taking classes you don't really wanna take. Gotta do what you gotta do, though. And thanks.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> I'm great, thanks. Just listening to the guys in my sig.
> 
> How are you? :$


I'm awesome. I have off from work today, so I'm just relaxing and postin' it up. I'm gonna go see X-Men Origins later.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

These servers have been so weird recently. with all these posts getting mixed up in the order.

So hard to keep track of things


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I know it's pissing me off.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> These servers have been so weird recently. with all these posts getting mixed up in the order.
> 
> So hard to keep track of things


THAT

Is it just slow as hell for me recently?



BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm awesome. I have off from work today, so I'm just relaxing and postin' it up. I'm gonna go see X-Men Origins later.


(Y) Awesome, still working in the libary?

X-Men Origins? Mhh, I've never been a fan of X-Men but I have to admit I never watched anything X-Men related.



The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah Grace is easily one of my favorites of all time. You ever hear his posthumous album Sketches for My Sweetheart, the Drunk? It has some gems on it as well.
> 
> Yeah CSN are awesome.
> 
> Yeah I hear ya about taking classes you don't really wanna take. Gotta do what you gotta do, thought. And thanks.


Nah, I meant to download that album but somehow I never did. But I'm going to download it now along with some Jazz albums.  Oh, by the way, I once asked you to upload George Harrison's "Concert for Bangladesh", any chance that you get it? :$

Be sure to check out CSN & Neil Young :side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> (Y) Awesome, still working in the libary?
> 
> X-Men Origins? Mhh, I've never been a fan of X-Men but I have to admit I never watched anything X-Men related.


Yup. They're laying people off in the beginning of July, and I'm really nervous about it, but I've accepted that there's nothing I can do about it. I'm just trying to be as optimistic as possible. It just sucks, though, because my apartment is kind of on the line.  I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed.

Ah, you're missin' out man. X-Men is an awesome series of movies.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No Gambit in X-men movies always made me kinda sad.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Gambit is in the Wolverine film...which is an X-men film.

Saw it thursday, so damn good.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Yup. They're laying people off in the beginning of July, and I'm really nervous about it, but I've accepted that there's nothing I can do about it. I'm just trying to be as optimistic as possible. It just sucks, though, because my apartment is kind of on the line.  I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Ah, you're missin' out man. X-Men is an awesome series of movies.


Damnit, that really sucks. Hope it works out well for you.

Is X-Men that series with Magneto?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Alcoholic said:


> No Gambit in X-men movies always made me kinda sad.


Yeah, but he's in the Wolverine movie. 



Daredevil Jeff said:


> Damnit, that really sucks. Hope it works out well for you.
> 
> Is X-Men that series with Magneto?


Thanks a lot. 

Yup yup.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nice. May be going to see that then. 

IGN voted Magneto as best super villain of all time, with the Joker coming in at number two and Ozymandias only at number 14. WUT?!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Nah, I meant to download that album but somehow I never did. But I'm going to download it now along with some Jazz albums.  Oh, by the way, I once asked you to upload George Harrison's "Concert for Bangladesh", any chance that you get it? :$
> 
> Be sure to check out CSN & Neil Young :side:


Yeah I'm sorry I totally forgot. I have it on my home comp so I can do that for you later. Just remind me again. 

Neil Young's the man.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah I'm sorry I totally forgot. I have it on my home comp so I can do that for you later. Just remind me again.
> 
> Neil Young's the man.


No problem, take your time, man. I'll make sure I remind you.

Young definitly is one of the best guitarist ever, imo. Shame music like that doesn't exist today anymore. 

Oh and I didn't realize you had the same UT last year. I knew about the Buckley avatar but he just needed to be my avy. :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nobody touches Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hendrix/Gilmour are my joint faves.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Nobody touches Jimi Hendrix


Makes me love you even more.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hendrix is amazing. Gilmour is up there too. 

Yeah I had the UT for a brief period before I changed it to All You Need Is Love.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey..


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

The only UT I remember is "Lover, You Should've Come Over" which you had in combination with the Buckley.

Hendrix is my favourite guitarist along with Chuck Berry. Without him Rock 'N' Roll probably wouldn't exist. 

Oh and I'm offline now. I've got school tomorrow so I need to get up early. 

See you all.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I could be mistaking it for the UT I used on WR.

Later Jeff. 

JBWINNER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead Thread


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

needs more keyboard cat


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Derek, how's tricks?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're fine. And this thread does need more Keyboard Cat.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dum Dum Dum


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I just posted the angriest post i've ever posted.


There's a lot of 'post' in that statement.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

link plz to said post


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7304969-post63.html

I'm not an angry person.

Hence the great lack of anger in the post, but still, it's as angry as i ever get. Hell i even start sticking up for that k2 kid.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Embarrass him to the point of an extended sabbatical please.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

i'm talking civil with him.


Damn walkover personality.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That "Lucky" song by Jason Mraz and some random bitch is amazing and I feel really gay for thinking as such.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Walker told me I have AIDS.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Walker told me I have AIDS.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

A couple more days until I go away for the weekend.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Where to?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm going to Connecticut for the weekend. So, I will officially had stayed in each of the New England States.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

GREENWICH, CT!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, HHH. 

I'm going to Windsor Locks, CT.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh well. I was close. :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Foley is god.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> Oh well. I was close. :side:


No, you weren't. Windsor Locks is in northwest CT while Greenwich is in southwest CT. And yes, I'm being serious.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Foley is good.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

PF69 said:


> No, you weren't. Windsor Locks is in northwest CT while Greenwich is in southwest CT. And yes, I'm being serious.


Isn't Connecticut a small state to begin with?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BLUEBLOOD


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Reid, i can't help but stare at your sig. Such a sweet SCM.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, that is one awesome SCM.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> Isn't Connecticut a small state to begin with?


No, it's a decent size state. Now my state, Rhode Island, is the smallest state in the US.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That I know.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Utah's a funny state to be in.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Utah's too mormon, not that there's anything wrong with being that religion.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Take care PF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Utah is about as boring as my state.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ohio


My parents and i suppose me, but its complicated. are mormon.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kang and Kodos ring at Simpson Residence.

*Homer:* Oh great...mormons!

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, my city actually has a higher percentage of Mormon inhabitants than Salt Lake City, so I've learned that even though I disagree with the basis of some of their beliefs, Mormons are usually very nice people and just like everybody else, they want the best for themselves and their families.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What defines a mormon? I think I've never met anyone in my life that is one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Ohio
> 
> 
> My parents and i suppose me, but its complicated. are mormon.


If you suppose you're one, you're not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mormonism

Should explain it it better than I could.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a form of christianity. We just have another book other than the bible and kinda differs our beliefs.


Fair enough Pyro, religion is always a hard one for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It's a form of christianity. We just have another book other than the bible and kinda differs our beliefs.
> 
> 
> Fair enough Pyro, religion is always a hard one for me.


Fair enough. All I know is, I don't believe in Mormonism or any other form of organized religion.

I'd be considered a Christian by the Biblical definition, as I'm a very strong believer of all of that, but will have nothing to do with all these ornate religious church systems, it's all a system to take your money and fool people.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I kinda follow what Pyro's saying. I'm a firm believer in God, but am what you'd call non-practicing I suppose? I never go to church - don't think I need to attend church to prove my faith to anyone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> I kinda follow what Pyro's saying. I'm a firm believer in God, but am what you'd call non-practicing I suppose? I never go to church - don't think I need to attend church to prove my faith to anyone.


I AM YOUR GOD


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm 100 percent atheist, but I respect every other's beliefs.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

In the mormon religion we/they give 10% of their/our monthly wages to the church. But i can see where it goes towards, things like building temples/helping out missionairy's and helping others in the church less off. Just basically like a charity. I see no Corruption in the church but then again, good corruption is usually invisible so who knows...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Catholics give 10% too. They're supposed to at least.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rap..


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I AM YOUR GOD


DON'T MOCK MY RELIGION.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

crepe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> In the mormon religion we/they give 10% of their/our monthly wages to the church. But i can see where it goes towards, things like building temples/helping out missionairy's and helping others in the church less off. Just basically like a charity. I see no Corruption in the church but then again, good corruption is usually invisible so who knows...


The longer you live, the more you'll realize the biggest aspect of human life: Corruption is EVERYWHERE. It's in every religion, every sub division of that religion, every city, every town, every police force, every corporation, every...whatever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RAP3.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

With nutella spread.


Pyro, i've started to notice. It's basically the way everyone lives their lives though. Whether people accept it or not, everyone is addicted to power. And they want to get it whatever it takes.


Hell this forum is probably corrupt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quick learner.

On a side note, I picked up a magazine today that had new details on God of War III. It was AWESOME.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

corruption isn't essentially a bad thing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Metroid Prime 3 Corruption was good


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Metroid.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> corruption isn't essentially a bad thing.


Would it not be a disturbance of the peace?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That magazine I picked up earlier also had an article on this game

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dead_Redemption

It's going to run on the GTA IV engine and be like an old west version of that. Sounds awesome.

I also picked up Casino on Blu Ray today, which I was ecstatic about. I didn't even know it was on Blu Ray yet, and I go through stores looking for the next releases. I'm amassing a collection.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PYRO DID YOU SEE THE NEW GOD OF WAR GAMEPLAY DEMO I SHAT MY PANTS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I didn't actually. If you're referring to something brand new.

Going to check the PS store right now. The article I have on it is awesome. Kratos is now capable of moving his blades in circular motions, which means he can choke people.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Would it not be a disturbance of the peace?


Why? Everyone gets their money and thus everyone is happy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No, I didn't actually. If you're referring to something brand new.
> 
> Going to check the PS store right now.


http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-god-of-war/50267

Happened a few hours ago. There's two parts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, yes, E3, forgot that was on. I saw some stuff there last night.

The Assassin's Creed II trailer looks awesome, but I hope for the sake of the game, it runs differently than the last one. Too repetitive, not enough fun.

Thank you, I'm psyched up to see it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Why? Everyone gets their money and thus everyone is happy.


Good point. Some people don't care how they get their money, they've just got it.


Anyway, i'm out. Early start tomorrow x


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm anxiously awaiting the release of Beatles Rock Band personally. I'll finally need to purchse a 360 first...or just persuade my roommate to buy it :hb


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> That magazine I picked up earlier also had an article on this game
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dead_Redemption
> 
> It's going to run on the GTA IV engine and be like an old west version of that. Sounds awesome.


My brother showed me an article on that last week. I want it NOW, DAMMIT! I mark for old western games. I had an indescribable love for Gun on the PS2. Probably the last video game I dug so much that I spent an entire couple days playing it extensively.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Ah, yes, E3, forgot that was on. I saw some stuff there last night.
> 
> The Assassin's Creed II trailer looks awesome, but I hope for the sake of the game, it runs differently than the last one. Too repetitive, not enough fun.
> 
> Thank you, I'm psyched up to see it.


They did a long play through of AC II at Sony's conference this morning and it looks AWESOME


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

THE LAST GUARDIAN


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> THE LAST GUARDIAN


SONY.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> SONY.


bro for the millionth time what are your motherfucking thoughts on keyboard cat


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> SONY.


GOD..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They won E3 b/c they were the only company that wanted to show fucking games


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

stuff happens


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, They had so much to the point where didn't even have enough time to show Heavy Rain, The Agency, DC Online and the new Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> They did a long play through of AC II at Sony's conference this morning and it looks AWESOME


Sounds good. If you got a link, I'd appreciate it.

That God of War III demo....oh man. Oh, man.....that was intense. I marked so hard for that horned wolf beast thing, and the killing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Sounds good. If you got a link, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> That God of War III demo....oh man. Oh, man.....that was intense. I marked so hard for that horned wolf beast thing, and the killing.


http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-assassins-creed/50252


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Man I just watched that again and it fucking owns


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah it looks really polished and 10x deeper than the first one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nintendo showed Super Yoshi Galaxy tho which I have to say caused me to mark out


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That AC 2 video is so full of win, it's ridiculous.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

If "Don't Let Me Down" isn't on Beatles Rock Band I'm not purchasing (okay so I still will but FUCK)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Man I just watched that again and it fucking owns


It does look a lot better than the first one. Same style of game, but refined and cooler. I really like it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When he stabbed the two dudes at the same time I stood up and slow clapped.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I particulary marked at the "Leonardo Da Vinci is your friend" line.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Makes flying machines for you. 

They show a gun in one of the other trailers that I think he makes for you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> When he stabbed the two dudes at the same time I stood up and slow clapped.


I personally like the fact that you can stab a guard from inside the hay now.

I also liked the double stab, and the killings that followed right after.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

To be fair, the motion controller for PS3 looks absolutely superduper.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah and the guards don't stand there like fuckin idiots when you land in the hay and they're standing next to you.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah the writers for AC22 are very creative. I love how they work in alternate history. Da Vinci is a very mysterious man. The game has that feel also and the whole thing just works. Very creative to say the least.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah Sony fucking owned E3 but "M$" comes in close at second, imfo.

Just to interject.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was hoping to see some new Nintendogs, tbh. Glamor Girls club looks pretty cool, though.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I heard the new apps. Microsoft plans on adding onto the 360 will own hard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Man vs. Wild featuring WILL FERREL starts is like 12 minutes. 8*D


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Wake up?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm marking out. I'm going to watch some of the 10'th anniversary of Late Night with Conan O'Brien before the second Tonight Show with him as host comes on in a little less than an hour.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

What can you do when you want something so badly the only thing you wouldn't sacrifice is risking finding out you might never get it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Enigmat*ic*.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

test.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This is a Test.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Patriot


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Patriot


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

2/6 exams done. Wewt.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice work.

Truth: Took me 40 fucking minutes to shave this morning. 3 1/2 weeks growth gone :sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why'd you shave it off? =/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm thinking of growing a Don Frye mustache


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody can grow a mustache like Don Frye.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tom Selleck


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fine. 


Dick.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Why'd you shave it off? =/


Was looking pretty ratty.
Besides, the fun is in re-growing it. tbfh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hitler too


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mugabe-stache.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Was looking pretty ratty.
> Besides, the fun is in re-growing it. tbfh.


Jealous. Wish I could grow mutton chops. =/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hitler was so evil, he ruined a style of facial hair.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Truth: Took me 40 fucking minutes to shave this morning. 3 1/2 weeks growth gone :sad:


Nearly 3 weeks for me and its pretty seedy. was going to shave it yesterday but decided to keep it until at least the end of my exams seeing as i'm only really going to be leaving my house to do my exam in that period


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

truth: I'm fucking stoked right now. My friend/boss told me that he chose me to work both signings with Velvet Sky 

Which means we can talk about the Yankees and stuff


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Nearly 3 weeks for me and its pretty seedy. was going to shave it yesterday but decided to keep it until at least the end of my exams seeing as i'm only really going to be leaving my house to do my exam in that period


Ladsy. Yeah, I sorta deliberated to shave it sometime this week...supposed to be going job hunting this week. Best first impression and all that shit 

Truth: About to upload Lonely Island's album....which means I'll be quiet for ~40 minutes.

EDIT: KYLIE  How's work?

Truth: Scratch that last. I'll wait until Duran Duran is done downloading


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie 
Jim Coptafeel
Derek
The Patriot


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Aussie
> Jim Coptafeel
> Derek
> The Patriot


That there is an epic stable.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Four Horsemen


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to be Tully.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Four Horsemen: Redux.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I want to be Tully.


You're baby doll


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No fucking way I'm Baby Doll.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just said you were and I'm Ric Flair which means what I say goes


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hello gents.


hai Kylie *remembers last night, cold shoulder* :side:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Ladsy. Yeah, I sorta deliberated to shave it sometime this week...supposed to be going job hunting this week. Best first impression and all that shit


I already have a job which i doubt i'll lose. If i did i'd be fucking pissed off as i do more work than a fuckload of the lazy asian bastards they have working there. trouble is the managers that count i rarely work with so i get fuck all shifts and not much interaction with them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Either you let me be Tully or I ban you from the thread and make myself Flair.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Either you let me be Tully or I ban you from the thread and make myself Flair.


I'll go to a rival forum and take the big gold belt with me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm not a fool.

You're baiting me into advertising.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What rival forum?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I already have a job which i doubt i'll lose. If i did i'd be fucking pissed off as i do more work than a fuckload of the lazy asian bastards they have working there. trouble is the managers that count i rarely work with so i get fuck all shifts and not much interaction with them.


(Y)

I detect some inherent Aussie-xenophobe undertones 
Casual racism is ftw, rit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm not a fool.
> 
> You're baiting me into advertising.


I wasn't asking for a link, I was asking what rival forums are left. 



Answer: None.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its not racism really. If they were white i'd call them lazy white ****s but they're not. which makes me look racist. which i don't really care about tbh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I wasn't asking for a link, I was asking what rival forums are left.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: None.


************************


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ha.


At least let me be Arn.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> EDIT: KYLIE  How's work?


Hi Jimmy.  Work is very tiring but I'm getting there slowly. How are you?



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Aussie
> Jim Coptafeel
> Derek
> The Patriot


WCW E. Dangerously



Sticksy said:


> hai Kylie *remembers last night, cold shoulder* :side:


Meanie :crying:

Derek ban Nick plz for being mean to me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Meanie :crying:
> 
> Derek ban Nick plz for being mean to me.


bros before hoes Derek :argh:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep me out of this.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.  Work is very tiring but I'm getting there slowly. How are you?


I'm feeling lazy today. Got out of bed @ 12:30ish....and lounged around for the rest of it so far. Might play some video games soon. Nothing better to do, really.

*cuddles* (Ignore Nick)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm feeling lazy today. Got out of bed @ 12:30ish....and lounged around for the rest of it so far. Might play some video games soon. Nothing better to do, really.
> 
> *cuddles* (Ignore Nick)


you lazy fuck. i left the house at 8 this morning to do a 20min exam at 10 then come home. trouble is this states transport system is a fucking joke so it took me 2 hours and 20 mins to get into uni which is 50mins more than it should take. so i was going to miss the exam except they let me do it afterwards. got 90% which was pretty sweet. now i'm doing 1 part of my biomechanics assignment :\


Thats how she started this Jimmy...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> you lazy fuck. i left the house at 8 this morning to do a 20min exam at 10 then come home. trouble is this states transport system is a fucking joke so it took me 2 hours and 20 mins to get into uni which is 50mins more than it should take. so i was going to miss the exam except they let me do it afterwards. got 90% which was pretty sweet. now i'm doing 1 part of my biomechanics assignment :\
> 
> 
> Thats how she started this Jimmy...


To quote Mr Blue Bar: "blah blah blah"


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

youreyeah


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> bros before hoes Derek :argh:


But I'm sweeter than you are Nick. 



Derek said:


> Keep me out of this.


But....but.... 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm feeling lazy today. Got out of bed @ 12:30ish....and lounged around for the rest of it so far. Might play some video games soon. Nothing better to do, really.
> 
> *cuddles* (Ignore Nick)


Damn I wish I had a day like that. I'll have to wait until Monday though to do that. God bless the Queen's birthday 




Sticksy said:


> Thats how she started this Jimmy...


I did not start it.  I said hello last night.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> But I'm sweeter than you are Nick.
> 
> Damn I wish I had a day like that. I'll have to wait until Monday though to do that. God bless the Queen's birthday


Obviously. Nick's a sour grape :side:

 - It's been rather awesome so far. 

Truth: Excited for THE CHASER tonight ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

chasers is on tonight jimmy? fuck, going to be watching state of origin then (depending on the time of course )



Aussie said:


> But I'm sweeter than you are Nick.
> 
> I did not start it.  I said hello last night.


nothing sweet about me :side:

was too late, much too late


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol at watching chaser when origin is on


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

derek would make a great paul roma imo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> lol at watching chaser when origin is on


indeed. but jimmy is a dirty sandgroper so they don't follow rugby league over there :\


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^



Josie said:


> lol at watching chaser when origin is on


Chaser > Origin....given that the origin game isn't being screened over here.
(prolly on fox, but the point stands )


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Chaser > Rugby.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

shut up seb said:


> derek would make a great paul roma imo


shut up seb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

rugby league is even more terrible version of rugby union than american football is.

edit nice edit *** i'm doin' the same


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Chaser > Origin....given that the origin game isn't being screened over here.
> (prolly on fox, but the point stands )





BKB Star. said:


> The Chaser > Rugby.


what is wrong with you people? granted you're both from inferior states but still 



shut up seb said:


> rugby league is even more terrible version of rugby union than american football is.


your opinion is laughable, troll elsewhere


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

my opinion is FACT

any contact sport where tackles are broken up and the ball carrier rolls the ball under his legs is laughable


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> what is wrong with you people? granted you're both from inferior states but still


I was born with the wrong sign 
In the wrong house 
With the wrong ascendancy 

I took the wrong road 
That led to the wrong tendencies 

I was in the wrong place
at the wrong time 
For the wrong reason and the wrong rhyme 
On the wrong day of the wrong week 
I used the wrong method with the wrong technique 

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> what is wrong with you people? granted you're both from inferior states but still


Melbourne - SPORTS CAPITAL OF AUSTRALIA

I know my sports. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice spelling of Melbourne


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Obviously. Nick's a sour grape :side:
> 
> - It's been rather awesome so far.
> 
> Truth: Excited for THE CHASER tonight ;D


Of course he is. 

I'm glad you've enjoyed it. 



Sticksy said:


> nothing sweet about me :side:
> 
> was too late, much too late


What do you mean too late? I said hello straight away. Not my fault you ignored me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nice spelling of Melbourne


I don't know what you're talking about. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rolling the ball under a foot as opposed to holding it out backwards (or passing it between their legs, or rolling it backswards when they're on their side etc etc) for the scrum half to grab is any less laughable?

Broken up tackles yeah, but the collisions in rugby league are much more than in rugby for the most part. Simple physics dictates that if you give a someone a larger distance to run at the defense then their velocity will be greater therefore their kinetic energy will be greater etc etc basic result is more force ;D


not listning kylie, lalalalalal :side:


Melbourne is hardly the sports capital of Australia. i wouldn't even be so one eyed to call Sydney the sports capital of Australia


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> rolling the ball under a foot as opposed to holding it out backwards (or passing it between their legs, or rolling it backswards when they're on their side etc etc) for the scrum half to grab is any less laughable?
> 
> broken up tackles yeah, but the collisions in rugby league are much more than in rugby for the most part. simple physics dictates that if you give a someone a larger gap to run at the defense then their kinetic energy will be greater etc etc basic result is more force ;D


sport as a concept isn't about simple physics, it's about entertainment.

rugby league isn't entertaining. it's shit. i'm not getting into a debate about which is better either b/c i really don't care b/c i barely watch rugby union either, and besides, football >>>>>>>>>>> any other sport.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Melbourne is hardly the sports capital of Australia. i wouldn't even be so one eyed to call Sydney the sports capital of Australia


Hey, I'm just agreeing with what some guy from England said last week in the newspaper.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> sport as a concept isn't about simple physics, it's about entertainment.
> 
> rugby league isn't entertaining. it's shit. i'm not getting into a debate about which is better either b/c i really don't care b/c i barely watch rugby union either, and besides, football >>>>>>>>>>> any other sport.


Its more entertaining than Rugby (mostly). Doesn't matter to me as i watch both a lot  



BKB Star. said:


> Hey, I'm just agreeing with what some guy from England said last week in the newspaper.


This is an Ashes year. Therefore never agree with anything an Englishman says and especially on something which is blatently false


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i > life


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

both teams are shit w/ a few good players. australia are the better team but we're in form atm and the conditions will suit us.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> This is an Ashes year. Therefore never agree with anything an Englishman says and especially on something which is blatently false





shut up seb said:


> australia are the better team


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> both teams are shit w/ a few good players. australia are the better team but we're in form atm and the conditions will suit us.


You beat a lackluster West Indies side who couldn't hit their leg without a map. Hardly ideal preparation for a side thats been involved in a lot of tough contests recently among the games elite.



BKB Star. said:


>


yeah that puts me in a pickle


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

south africa are still better than Australia and England.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josie said:


> south africa are still better than Australia and England.


with regards to disease, **** and crime,maybe.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SO fired up for Origin. Going to be AWESOME!

:lmao Seb calls league boring, yet claims soccer is more entertaining? Lol, kicking a ball along a ground for 90 mins is really riveting entertainment


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Now now people, no need to fight. Let's just all agree that Aussie Rules owns soccer and whatever rugby code you people like better. :side:

Sup sXe?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao AFL, what a snooze-fest.

Not much, just reading through some notes before I cook dinner and sit down to watch tonight's game.

You?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> You beat a lackluster West Indies side who couldn't hit their leg without a map. Hardly ideal preparation for a side thats been involved in a lot of tough contests recently among the games elite.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that puts me in a pickle


Australia aren't exactly cruising either. There are a couple of selections that I think were ridiculous.

Nick you need to learn to stop sticking your foot in your mouth.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

nm really. Weighing up whether to study before I settle in for a night of awesome tv, or whether I should just laze around as per usual.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Can you call me Kylie, please...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Australia aren't exactly cruising either. There are a couple of selections that I think were ridiculous.
> 
> Nick you need to learn to stop sticking your foot in your mouth.


Which selections did you think were bad? And who would you have in the squad instead?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ronald McDonald was a bad choice. I'd pick myself before I'd pick him tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed. Forgot who else we selected but thats the main one i disliked. McDonald is fucking hopeless


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Which selections did you think were bad? And who would you have in the squad instead?


McDonald for one. He is one of the most useless players I've seen. I would have preferred Symonds to be given another chance.

Watson I'm undecided on. My concern is whether he can get through the series without getting injured.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think either of McDonald or Watson belong in the 11 anyway. Should be something like this:

Hughes
Katich
Ponting
Clarke
Hussey
North
Haddin
Johnson
Siddle
Clark
Hilfenhaus

Screw Lee.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> McDonald for one. He is one of the most useless players I've seen. I would have preferred Symonds to be given another chance.
> 
> Watson I'm undecided on. My concern is whether he can get through the series without getting injured.


Watson is awesome. Injuries are a little worry but thats why its a squad, you can replace any injured people 



BKB Star. said:


> I don't think either of McDonald or Watson belong in the 11 anyway. Should be something like this:
> 
> Hughes
> Katich
> ...


Lee is better than Siddle or Hilfenhaus if he's on form tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7303461-post19.html

wat wat wat wat wat


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee hasn't been in form for a few years now. Plus, Hilfy's definitely going to be suited to England since he can swing the ball either way a mile, and dropping Siddle would send him a bad message since he's done absolutely nothing wrong, and a whole lot of things right.

Plus I hate Lee.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Lee hasn't been in form for a few years now. Plus, Hilfy's definitely going to be suited to England since he can swing the ball either way a mile, and dropping Siddle would send him a bad message since he's done absolutely nothing wrong, and a whole lot of things right.
> 
> Plus I hate Lee.


I hate Siddle, he's a douche  And Lee's run of bad form only started when his wife left him.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7303461-post19.html
> 
> wat wat wat wat wat


What a cocktardfuckmonkey.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ya on about 20/20 World Cup or The Ashes, Nick?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Ashes. I don't give a fuck about 20/20 really, gets way too overplayed


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*DOWNLOAD.*

[/Plug]


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I hate Siddle, he's a douche  And Lee's run of bad form only started when his wife left him.


How dare you diss Peter Siddle~!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> The Ashes. I don't give a fuck about 20/20 really, gets way too overplayed


*Other way around for me. Havent seen much Cricket in a while but I'll probably watch most of the 20/20 now I've got more time off. Was gonna watch England/Scotland yesterday but my thought was nearly exploding in the heat.*


Jim Coptafeel said:


> *DOWNLOAD.*
> 
> [/Plug]


*Shit album. It really is. Listened to it once and I felt derpived of nearly an hour of my life.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Other way around for me. Havent seen much Cricket in a while but I'll probably watch most of the 20/20 now I've got more time off. Was gonna watch England/Scotland yesterday but my thought was nearly exploding in the heat.*
> 
> *Shit album. It really is. Listened to it once and I felt derpived of nearly an hour of my life.*


It's kinda like 'Hefty Fine' by Bloodhound Gang. Shit album, but it gets stuck in your head. 
I gave it a run through this morning. Boombox is still stuck in my head. :/


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

This game is fucking pathetic, our defense has been woeful :\



BKB Star. said:


> How dare you diss Peter Siddle~!


he's shit 



Seabs said:


> *Other way around for me. Havent seen much Cricket in a while but I'll probably watch most of the 20/20 now I've got more time off. Was gonna watch England/Scotland yesterday but my thought was nearly exploding in the heat.*


I'm much more of a cricket traditionalist  I love the test format, still enjoy, but not a huge fan of 20/20. Its alright every now and again but i don't like watching a whole lot of it.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> I'm much more of a cricket traditionalist  I love the test format, still enjoy, but not a huge fan of 20/20. Its alright every now and again but i don't like watching a whole lot of it.


This. Test Cricket is the best form there is. Nothing else beats it. Plus, 50/50 is better than 20/20. 20/20 over in about an hour and they always play the same shot.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Finding out your girlfriend is a satanist = Not good.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ i wouldn't care if she was good looking and she was putting out tbh 

Get in there you good thing, only down by 6 points now, 24-18. going to be a close one (watching the rugby btw, just so you don't think i'm crazy)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> This game is fucking pathetic, our defense has been woeful :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Chaser owned, so  to you. I didn't realise My Name Is Earl isn't on tonight until I switched to seven after Chaser though. =/



Yeah, test cricket ftw. It still is the the number one format and will be for a long time to come.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck, we almost scored again. i almost came :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck that, he was offside. assholes. we're carving them atm but we can't finish it off. have a slight mancrush on Hayne atm, he's been awesome this game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking gay. disappointing outcome given the oppotunities we had in that second half.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

was chasers any good?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Craig said:


> Truth: Finding out your girlfriend is a satanist = Not good.


That must be fun for you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Apparently so. Doesn't screen here for another 40 mins. I'll tell you in 70 mins time 

Truth: 

I am the Eye in the Sky
Looking at you
I can Read your Mind
I am the Maker of Rules
Dealing with Fools
I can Cheat you Blind.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*osht, spoilers for copta*



Yeah Chaser was pretty good. They had Americans eat and drink some hay to lose weight and tried to sell rooms in Buckingham Palacae until some pissy cop came up.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's amazing
How you can speak
Right to my heart
Without saying a word,
You can light up the dark
Try as I may
I could never explain
What I hear when
You don't say a thing

edit: craig, hit her.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao - Sounds awesome. 
****** and Specks in 8 mins, then Chaser straight afterwards. ;D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

new avatar, rejoice.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PF69 said:


> That must be fun for you.


An anorexic Satanist..

we just had a massive fight and it's now over...

Shockingly I'm not that upset...




Josie said:


> new avatar, rejoice.


RONAN MOTHERFUCKING KEATING!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Why gayman Ronan Keating?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Alcoholic said:


> Why gayman Ronan Keating?


hey, if u gotta somethin to say, you don't bring ronan into it, okay? good.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Craig said:


> An anorexic Satanist..
> 
> we just had a massive fight and it's now over...
> 
> Shockingly I'm not that upset...


Well, I hope you meet somebody new down the road.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

RONAN OWNS



Sticksy said:


> You beat a lackluster West Indies side who couldn't hit their leg without a map. Hardly ideal preparation for a side thats been involved in a lot of tough contests recently among the games elite.


You can only beat what's in front of you.



> yeah that puts me in a pickle


That's my opinion. What did you think I was gonna say? OMG I'M FROM ENGLAND THEREFORE ENGLAND WILL WIN.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> SO fired up for Origin. Going to be AWESOME!
> 
> :lmao Seb calls league boring, yet claims soccer is more entertaining? Lol, kicking a ball along a ground for 90 mins is really riveting entertainment


what a hideous opinion

It's called football, btw. Most popular sport in the world by a considerable distance, and for good reason.



Josie said:


> south africa are still better than Australia and England.


india are still better than south africa


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I bring in whoever I wanna bring in....son.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao - Sounds awesome.
> ****** and Specks in 8 mins, then Chaser straight afterwards. ;D


****** and Specks is great too. New segment was ftw.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shut up seb said:


> india are still better than south africa


i disagree.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

that's cause you're an ASS nickster


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuck your opinion


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Well, I hope you meet somebody new down the road.


Thanks 

I wish I hadn't spent all my money getting drunk last night...

I could really use a chance to get wasted...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> ****** and Specks is great too. New segment was ftw.


Epic.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evening gentlemen.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Evening Aussie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

KYLIE
KYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Evening Aussie.


Hi TST.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> KYLIE
> KYLIEKYLIE
> KYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
> KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
> ...


Oh my Jimmy  How are you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> You can only beat what's in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my opinion. What did you think I was gonna say? OMG I'M FROM ENGLAND THEREFORE ENGLAND WILL WIN.


true, doesn't give a great indication of their form though.

yeah pretty much what i was expecting to hear 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> KYLIE
> KYLIEKYLIE
> KYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
> KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
> ...


i kept seeing KY and thats it :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi TST.  How are you?


Just relaxing, you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Oh my Jimmy  How are you?



Fantabulous, obv. 
I'm fine. How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So...:side:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Craig said:


> Thanks
> 
> I wish I hadn't spent all my money getting drunk last night...
> 
> I could really use a chance to get wasted...


Nothing wrong with using money to get drunk though.

Word of the wise though. Make a alcohol fund so you don't have to dip into your overall money. Makes things a lot easier


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

She's a brick...wall

No problem for the Lady Killer though.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

if we're being honest here~


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh hello there


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

SGT PETER


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about gradually getting my name modified to 'Superdry'...


opinion?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I may or may not like it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Intriguing


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm on the fence. I'd prefer King Crimson.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Holy shit that's tempting


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

name change plz


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

But i am fond of Sgt. Pepper.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

as am i. if you do change your name, King Crimson plz.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oki Doki....

Fun day for you guys?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He must be piloting the FAILcopter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just love that show when people get incredibly easy questions wrong. Good show for information too as the questions get harder. 

Also, that cat fucking OWNS. I don't know how I just discovered this thing a few days ago since it's been around all last month.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao I remember watching that guy

edit My roommate said that if I asked him for his thoughts on keyboard cat one more time he's kicking me out :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sadly, that's not the worst one. There's one that blows that out of the water. I gotta find it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

keyboard cat is quite epic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I gotta get a gif made of that thing in my avatar. That thing is funnier than it probably has any right to be.

EDIT ~ Here we go, this is what I was looking for. I couldn't find a video of this, so I only have a pic, but still funny. Probably the dumbest person to ever be on Millionaire...probably.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha ha, brilliant.

On the topic of the gameshow, has anyone seen Slumdog Millionaire?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope, heard it was good though.

and LOL @ that dumb bitch.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I gotta get a gif made of that thing in my avatar. That thing is funnier than it probably has any right to be.
> 
> EDIT ~ Here we go, this is what I was looking for. I couldn't find a video of this, so I only have a pic, but still funny. Probably the dumbest person to ever be on Millionaire...probably.


Now I gotta admit an elephant can be quite large :hmm:

Fucking brilliant though.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lol, what an idiot.

Anyway, sup guys?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's no moon, that's a space station.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

But it's too big to be a space station


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DESERT STORM MATCH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hogan looks like her's ready to go play paintball.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's READY FOR WAR.

Its a fantastic match too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I remember that. That OWNED.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I hate to repeatedly showcase how much better I am than the normal man, but sometimes it just HAS TO BE DONE. 






IN THE HOLE, just the way she likes it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao I used to record all my Hole in Ones in Tiger Woods golf and rewatch them over and over until I was convinced that I OWNED.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I think its awesome how an arcade game uploads your great shots to youtube automatically for you. This game OWNS


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey yo


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

_*Strolls onto the scene nonchalantly*_

Hello fellas


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn, the post order is still messed up.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I know


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

that'd be pretty badass


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Sup yo

I want to spend 4000 and get that machine in my basment


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd rather one of these tbf


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

fuck revision.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'd rather one of these tbf


agreed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Greg: The Arcade Game


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I see nothing WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> I see nothing WCW


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Best arcade game ever.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HADOOKEN~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> HADOOKEN~


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

hey go fuck yourself


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dont fuck with me man


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

D,DR,R heavy punch


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

i broke my back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They call me hadouken because I'm down-right fierce


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

pretty big win 

i'd **** for that


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Sup?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.

Not much KS, watching ESPN. You?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just relaxing for a couple of hours before I have to go to my little brother's High School graduation.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> Hey people.
> 
> Not much KS, watching ESPN. You?


Just getting back in from getting a haircut.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just saw that on WWEshop.com, a Mr. Kennedy shirt is one of their top 5 sellers at the moment. :lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Gentlemen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ausieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hai there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK~


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dubyu see duby dangerouslyyyyyyyyyyy~!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Great


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao that was the best part of Raw hands down


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Muthafuckin eyeballs on fire.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

JIM COPTAFEEL


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

THE FUCKIN MAN LADY KILLER


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> ausieeeeeeeeeeeeee


  WCW!!!!



Derek said:


> Hai there.


Hi Derek, how are you?



The Lady Killer said:


> FUCK~


Greg! 



the king of kings said:


> Hey Kylie.


Hey Reid, how are you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

>_>..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lazer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

tmwtp


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Steady my shaky hands.
Shut off the world's demands.
To get the facts down.
Do you understand?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

eskimo joe


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup people


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> e


F



The Lady Killer said:


> s


U



The Lady Killer said:


> k


C



The Lady Killer said:


> i


K



The Lady Killer said:


> m


Y



The Lady Killer said:


> o


O



The Lady Killer said:


> j


U



The Lady Killer said:


> o


!



The Lady Killer said:


> e


Prick


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> eskimo joe


yes indeed good sir.

nm nick. eatin' breakfast.
sup with u?

EDIT: :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're my least favorite poster on any forum in forum history.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HELLO (HELLO). Allow me introduce myself. My name is... Shady Brandon. It's so nice to meet you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> You're my least favorite poster on any forum in forum history.





The Lady Killer said:


> No real reason why I gave Coptafeel the nod (other than the fact that *he is my favorite member on any forum ever*) except that it just had that extra kick to it.


:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> You're my least favorite poster on any forum in forum history.


You're worse then hitler


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> nm nick. eatin' breakfast.
> sup with u?


nm, just finished breakfast


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> You're worse then hitler


He's Stalin? :|


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> nm, just finished breakfast


Nice.



Alcoholic said:


> He's Stalin? :|


Stalin w/ badass moustache vs. Hitler w/ evil moustache.
Special Ref: Mussolini w/ no moustache


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

rap..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lazer


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

blazer


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking of, anyone seen the film "Downfall"?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't say I've had the pleasure.
Is it a new release?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Der Untergang


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Few years old, it's about Hitler. It's pretty intense and I generally find WW2 stuff quite interesting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

cheah


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tom Selleck's Moustache


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh, Der Untergang. 

That's an amazing film. Truly brilliant.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one.

Btw


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Fuckin badass.


I shall look for it.
After I download Robocop.

Truth: Outta here. Talk to you all later, and Kylie stop lurking. 
*cuddles*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Der Untergang





Alcoholic said:


> Oh, Der Untergang.
> 
> That's an amazing film. Truly brilliant.


I said it first ;D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> I said it first ;D


Only realised it was Der Untergang after you said it, tbf.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kylie's lurking in my pants :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Any of you have a CHARLES HAMILTON album? :/


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

No... I have several MARSHALL MATHERS III albums tho.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn. I seem to remember EGame having a Charles Hamilton avatar a little while back. Maybe he will have one. :hmm:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh yeah that guy, yeah he's pretty alright.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You know where I can download any of his mixtapes 'n' stuff?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Outta here. Talk to you all later, and Kylie stop lurking.
> *cuddles*


I'll lurk if I want to. 

*cuddles* See ya Jim.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Kylie? How's work goin?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWF said:


> You know where I can download any of his mixtapes 'n' stuff?


http://www.datpiff.com/mixtapes-search.php?criteria=charles hamilton&sort=rating

Seems to have it all, just register by the looks of it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's pretty damn great. Thanks man.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Finished TNA Sacrifice, yeah I actually watched it, and it wasn't half bad. (nobody judge me...)

hai


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> Sup Kylie? How's work goin?


Hi Alex. Work is alright thanks. Just finished lunch and am about to get back to my files. How are you?



Hailsabin said:


> Finished TNA Sacrifice, yeah I actually watched it, and it wasn't half bad. (nobody judge me...)
> 
> hai


omfg Cody!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hai there Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

How are things Cody?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Good enough. Still need a job tho, getting bored w/nothing to do for the most part of a day :$

Other than that it's all chill here. Just need to watch Judgment Day and then I'm all caught up w/my wrestling.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

ALL WHITE BRICKS


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DOOOOOLPH


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dolph Lungren > Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ZIGGLER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sign- 1

Fat guy- 0


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

the patriot


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- High School Graduations are pretty depressing when you've wasted your life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

woah where did that come from


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Der's gone emo and didn't see my epic KEYBOARDCAT video a few posts above.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ I never miss a Keyobard Cat video.

It came from me getting back from my little brother's High School graduation.

I tried thinking of anything noteworthy I've done since I graduated. Couldn't think of much.

And I'm not really that depressed, just disheartened.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Try getting another diploma?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- High School Graduations are pretty depressing when you've wasted your life.


 ?...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ I never miss a Keyobard Cat video.
> 
> It came from me getting back from my little brother's High School graduation.
> 
> ...


bro you arent even 25


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

True.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I guarantee most never do anything worth a damn once out of high school.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I guarantee most never do anything worth a damn once out of high school.


Maybe. 

I ran into some parents of old friends of mine I hadn't seen since I graduated 4 years ago. They mentioned some people I knew and how they've got married or got their degree or just bought their first house.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hi. I'm RECKLESS and I'm gonna FUCK THIS SIGN UP.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hailsabin said:


> Good enough. Still need a job tho, getting bored w/nothing to do for the most part of a day :$
> 
> Other than that it's all chill here. Just need to watch Judgment Day and then I'm all caught up w/my wrestling.


I'm glad you're well. I'm sure something will come up soon for you. 

I haven't watched wrestling since January. :$ 



Alcoholic said:


>


:lmao



Derek said:


> Truth- High School Graduations are pretty depressing when you've wasted your life.


Tell me about it. 



Derek said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I ran into some parents of old friends of mine I hadn't seen since I graduated 4 years ago. They mentioned some people I knew and how they've got married or got their degree or just bought their first house.


I know how you feel. A lot of people I used to go to school with are married with kids or have uni degrees etc. Whereas I'm almost 25, not married or have kids, graduated high school, didn't go to uni but went straight to work, haven't travelled a lot or anything like that.

Fuck now you got me depressed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, we can be depressed together. Misery loves comapny, rit?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

graduate @ 18 right? So they're married and/or bought houses at 22 or so? thats pretty fast tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You're supposed to fuck about and do nothing in your 20s


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> You're supposed to fuck about and do nothing in your 20s


True, but it still sucks when you see people you remember and when they ask you what you have been doing lately, you don't have an answer.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Derek said:


> Well, we can be depressed together. Misery loves comapny, rit?


Sounds good to me Derek.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> True, but it still sucks when you see people you remember and when they ask you what you have been doing lately, you don't have an answer.


Just lie (Like they're doing).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Just lie (Like they're doing).


I'll remember to do that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Embellish is the proper term actually


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd be more inclined to ask how they got enough money in the short time they've been out of high school, insinuating that they're either prostitutes or drug dealers. Or casually mention that they now have massive mortgages which they're probably going to be spending a long long time paying off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> I'd be more inclined to ask how they got enough money in the short time they've been out of high school, insinuating that they're either prostitutes or drug dealers. Or casually mention that they now have massive mortgages which they're probably going to be spending a long long time paying off.


The one who bought a house has a really great tech job. He was always great with computers.

The guys that graduated college, on of them didn't suprise me at all since he was always really good about his studies. The other somewhat suprised me, because even though he was smart, he coasted in high school (just like I did).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ive never really given a shit about owning a house. ill take a comfortable apartment thx


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ah tech people. One of my mates is getting paid i think 40 grand to do his degree and then a guaranteed job worth something like 60 grand straight out of uni. He is pretty awesome with computers though. Meanwhile i'm 10 grand in debt so far from my uni degree and i'm only in the first semester of my 2nd year. 4 year degree means that i have a fair bit to pay off by the end :\


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: I almost pissed myself in my exam today. =/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

omfg


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

BKB Star. said:


> Truth: I almost pissed myself in my exam today. =/


wut..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That match is hilarious. After Omega throws the blow up doll into the crowd, the doll's head is ripped open and has to be taken out of the match.

When his partner, Hard Gay Danshoku Dino, is in trouble, the lights go out and the blow up doll returns as the Undertaker. Its fucking genius.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josie said:


> wut..


Had a lit exam and I had to write two 750 words essasys in 90 mins. No time ofr me to go to the toilet because I'm a slow writer. =/



Derek said:


> That match is hilarious. After Omega throws the blow up doll into the crowd, the doll's head is ripped open and has to be taken out of the match.
> 
> When his partner, Hard Gay Danshoku Dino, is in trouble, the lights go out and the blow up doll returns as the Undertaker. Its fucking genius.


:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i've spent today trying to do this report for biomechanics on the experiment for ground reaction force. Haven't even got up to analysing the data yet. Its taking me fucking ages :\


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> Truth: I almost pissed myself in my exam today. =/


Is that something we _really_ needed to know?


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Was just watching Sticksy's av trying to find a song in which the punches and kicks fit the beat.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Is that something we _really_ needed to know?


Definitely. It's a tale of heroism which will inspire young children. I needed to piss, but I held it in. Martin Luther King's got nothin on me. :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, i've gotta analyse a poem. sucks.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah because analysing a poem is so fucking hard.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, then i have to write a 500 word essay on it in 30 mins about how it creates visual displays through techniques, etc.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Its all about metaphors and symbolism.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Also Elmo in da pit in your sig.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Poems suck.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> Definitely. It's a tale of heroism which will inspire young children. I needed to piss, but I held it in. Martin Luther King's got nothin on me. :side:


And this is why children today are doomed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> And this is why children today are doomed.


You better hope I never have kids. :argh:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ha, never noticed elmo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josie said:


> yeah, i've gotta analyse a poem. sucks.


thats pretty easy tbh


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd rather have to analyze a poem then remember every section in the Constitution.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'll lurk if I want to.
> 
> *cuddles* See ya Jim.


You'll lurk when I saw so :side:





Josie said:


> yeah, i've gotta analyse a poem. sucks.


Could be worse.



Aussie said:


> And this is why children today are doomed.


I hope we have kids.



BKB Star. said:


> You better hope I never have kids. :argh:


I hope you never have kids.



Stojy Freak said:


> I'd rather have to analyze a poem then remember every section in the Constitution.


Have you managed to do it yet?
Fucking difficult shit.

Forgotten most of it now :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy all


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*I hope you never have kids.*



:lmao @ Chaser making the news for the second straight week. I rather liked the segment, but whatever. I'm willing to bet half of the people who said what they did was wrong liked it too, but they're just trying to be pc.

Sup sXe?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> *I hope you never have kids.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I already have 3.

Indeed. I thought it was pretty wrong, but I didn't mind it. I knew it was going to get slammed in the press, but any media coverage is good media coverage tbh.
The whole thing outside buckingham palace was classic.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Pretty sure I already have 3.
> 
> Indeed. I thought it was pretty wrong, but I didn't mind it. I knew it was going to get slammed in the press, but any media coverage is good media coverage tbh.
> The whole thing outside buckingham palace was classic.


I can understand people thinking it's wrong. I have a sick/immature sense of humour anyway.

The Buckingham Palacae shit was great. Polish secret base (... if there was one... which there isn't ) was also awesome.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaser are known to push the limits, but to me, those limits have an extent, and well, what they did crossed those limits. Certain things aren't right to be joked about.

I'm alright, finished my assignments for this semester, got a week off next week to study for 1 exam, then 4 weeks break 

U?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what did the Chasers do?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They did a skit posing as a fake Make a Wish Foundation type organisation, i.e making fun of terminally ill kids


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Chaser are known to push the limits, but to me, those limits have an extent, and well, what they did crossed those limits. Certain things aren't right to be joked about.
> 
> I'm alright, finished my assignments for this semester, got a week off next week to study for 1 exam, then 4 weeks break
> 
> U?


nm, probably heading off to study for exams soon. Only two to go tomorrow then I have next week off as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

meh, not in great taste but still, pretty much anything is fair game for satire these days tbh.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Have you managed to do it yet?
> Fucking difficult shit.


I'm still trying, tbh. :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got spiked last night and here to tell the tale 


Now im going to make a fry up. Fun times.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Spiked? Dang, that's the lowest of lows tbh


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stojy Freak said:


> I'm still trying, tbh. :$


Good luck to yah.
It is a fucking pain in the ass to try and remember. 
All the shit about the Judicary in particular.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The activity of this thread is astonishing


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Definitely *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah, so dead.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

???


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> ???







This is what I wanted to show you yesterday


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lexielicious said:


> * Definitely *


hai lexie, long time no talk. sup?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That is the greatest thing I've ever seen.

My mom was one of those screaming 12 year old girls. I'll forever be jealous.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess they finally killed Bill.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TLK, did you have to take the GMAT (well, it's probably known as something else over there) to get into your graduate program? It's 250 dollars to take. That's too fucking much.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I took the GMAT. It was like $300 or something iirc. May seem like a lot, but it will end up paying off in the end.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

TLK, i'm pretty damn pleased that you've decided to come on here more often.


Oh and...Chris Masters...opinions?


hey guys also...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of that money just to take like a 3 hour high school level test. Got to schedule mine. Ugh....


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~

I think my response in the Masters thread was something along the lines of "FUCK YESSSSSS"

edit yeah I know, paying money to get tortured is never fun, but in all honesty, I didn't think it was as strenuous as the SAT.

edit2 A little harder than high school level imo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I kinda have to take the test now since I applied and sent a 50 dollar check. Somebody's going to get cut if I don't pass.

Masters is back?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao yeah schedule it asap because they won't process your application fully until they see the results. Results come fairly quickly, though, iirc.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Thank the lord for semi-free education in Europe.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking computer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey mike, sup


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. I'm going to go look around the house for shit to sell to raise money for the test.:side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Masters is back?


Apparently so.

Yey.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya. I'm going to go look around the house for shit to sell to raise money for the test.:side:


lmao, I think you can get part of the fee waived/covered if you fill out a special form saying you can't afford it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Masters just need personality and he'll be ok.


The Lady Killer said:


> lmao, I think you can get part of the fee waived/covered if you fill out a special form saying you can't afford it.


lol I should lie my ass off and do that. They will probably check to see if you really can't afford it though.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Probably. Good luck regardless. Lemme know how it goes. I think you'll be fine. You been studying at all?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> ohey mike, sup


guh. what i miss?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks.

I'm not going to take it for another week and a half just to make sure I'm fully prepared. Going to start studying soon. Only need like a 400...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Good luck, K.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm not going to take it for another week and a half just to make sure I'm fully prepared. Going to start studying soon. Only need like a 400...


Only a 400? Jesus, I had to crack 600...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thx Toni

That's cause I'm going to lower known school and it's going to be online. Cheating an MBA degree ftw.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao that's fairly impressive. wtf was I thinking?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dude, check out the tuition:


> How much will it cost to get my MBA?
> Currently, tuition is $4,055 per semester (full-time) for in-state or $338 per credit hour (part-time), and $6,880 for out-of state per semester (full-time) or $573 per credit hour (part-time).


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Dude my tuition is like 2,500 full time and 1200 part time :lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What the fuck? Those prices are insane.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

GLOBAL RECESSION


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You'd think online degrees would cost less? 

My school is one of the best bargains though so idk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF? Your school is like a hustler in itself.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It's like one of the top public business programs too :lmao

Very affordable, semi-presitgious, just have to destroy the GMAT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised with that being California.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, if you're coming from out of state, you're fucked, though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

California...lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

California is a terrible state no surprise tho considering The Lady Killer lives there


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Most, if not all, porn is produced in California. That's something.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah hey nice weather assholes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SMOG.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah hey nice weather assholes


Nice illegal immigrants too. 8*D


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey they're the ones that do my fucking yard so idgaf


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

nice gays


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That's northern CA ASS.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.socalgaymotorcyclists.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice Austrian Governer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I refuse to click that link.

IT'S NOT A TUMOR!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Evening Gents


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Carradine passed away?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Certs said:


> Carradine passed away?


Yeah

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/jun/04/david-carradine-kill-bill-kung-fu

He was found hung in a closet in Hong Kong...

The police have said it was either suicide or a sex stunt gone wrong.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Sup?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Craig said:


> Yeah
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/jun/04/david-carradine-kill-bill-kung-fu
> 
> ...


Like that choking to death stuff, cause it's susposed to really get you off when you blow your load?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Who died?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Who died?


The Actor David Carradine...

You would most likely know him as Bill out of kill Bill.



the king of kings said:


> Like that choking to death stuff, cause it's susposed to really get you off when you blow your load?


That's the one..

They found him half naked and hung..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I just heard they found him hanging.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's most likely suicide with Mr. Carradine.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

He has talked about it on occasion...

The weird thing is I nearly picked up his Kill Bill Diaries book today before I heard the news..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I marked out when I saw him in Crank 2 as the old man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Being found hung in a closet in Hong Kong is how I want to go out. Possibly w/ a dead whore on the ground as well.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed

wouldn't mind Helter Skelter being played in the background either


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The Patriot. Good gimmick, shitty wrestler.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I don't get my son back and I mean real soon, you better kill yourself! By the time I'm done with you, you'll wish you'd never been born! I'll have your head on a fucking pike! You kill him, you kill yourself, you motherfucker! GIVE ME BACK MY SON!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Let me guess, from the movie Ransom.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Mel Gibson at his best.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Aye, fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

OUR FREEDOM


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> GIVE ME BACK


MY SON


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I have to do some things, so I'm out. Bye. 

OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE PATRIOT


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I WANT _MY_ SON BACK.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> MY SON


GIVE ME BACK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tigers love pepper, they hate Cinnamon.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

GIVE ME BACK MY SON


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kids.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey son.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening gents


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

_And I said "Hey Gunner, man that's quicksand that ain't mud, did you blow your senses in the war or did you lose them in the flood?"_


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Probably neither.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> Probably neither.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So why are we not discussing wrestling?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh hey KIF, haven't talked to you for a while...how's tricks?


And what's your opinion on the ever deteriorating Raw?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's been great, since it basically led to the Flair/Orton segments on Raw.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Just spent 15min on the phone canceling my Xbox Live subscription.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have enjoyed their interactions over the past couple of weeks, I enjoy how they talk over each other and also they way Orton basically pitched a tent when he kicked the old man in the head.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Josie said:


> Just spent 15min on the phone canceling my Xbox Live subscription.


When I tried to do that they asked me what my favourite game was they were stunned when I didn't say Halo.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

isaac wat said:


> When I tried to do that they asked me what my favourite game was they were stunned when I didn't say Halo.


THat's because some X-Box supporters seem to think that if you don't believe a Generic FPS like Halo is the second coming then you are the devil.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Gone.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

But Halo is the second coming.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

isaac wat said:


> When I tried to do that they asked me what my favourite game was they were stunned when I didn't say Halo.


They asked me why I was canceling. Seemed offended when I told them I didn't have time to play it anymore.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PurpleMan said:


> But Halo is the second coming.


The second coming of averageness.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Craig said:


> The second coming of averageness.


:no:

It's the greatest game ever!!!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Gaylo.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like football games.

and Call of duty. 


That's it. I'm not much of a gamer.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

never played halo, really.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I played it twice and just...

found it bland...

It isn't revolutionary (like Goldeneye)

It isn't comedic (timesplitters)

It doesn't have intresting weaponery (Turok 2)

It's just a generic FPS which was hyped to hell...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Halo's not that good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I prefer Serious Sam


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I prefer Serious Sam


Ah Serious Sam...

the closest I'll come to a modern day Duke Nukem..


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Call me an idiot, but I'm still hopeful that a new Duke Nukem game will be released. :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i prefer banjo kazooie


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Josie said:


> i prefer banjo kazooie


Until that pile of shit threequel came out on X-Box I agreed with this..


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I hate people that play halo. 

ignorant bitches 

buy real games 

Playstation Triple tbvfh 

the only system that has them atm


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Craig said:


> Until that pile of shit threequel came out on X-Box I agreed with this..


:$

I actually enjoyed the game, only played the demo though and it was fun. Still need to buy the full game.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I hate people that play halo.
> 
> ignorant bitches
> 
> ...













I think I just hated it due to my love of the original two (still play them to this day) and the fact it didn't have alot in common with them...

Ya know what Rare's next game should be?

Conker 2


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LittleBIGPlanet


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> LittleBIGPlanet


They should have made ModNation Racing set in the LBP universe to expand the franchise seeing as it is pretty much the same thing only racing. The game has prob been in dev long before the release of LBP.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Eveny Screwd said:


> Playstation Triple


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

he has a great opinion


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I saw a video of him out of character and it ruined things forever


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

tempted to go find but idk if I want to ruin it for myself


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

btw has anybody seen the remix of my avatar? :lmao 

I will go find it now


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I hate people that play halo.
> 
> ignorant bitches
> 
> ...


i play halo, cocksucker

i hate people that use picture editing software


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

shut up seb


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

shut up seb said:


> i play halo, cocksucker
> 
> i hate people that use picture editing software


enjoy your shitty side story ODST gaylo game while I'm owning Greek gods in God Of War III this March you bitch ownt


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> while I'm editing pictures for internet forum ppvs ownt


cool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Infamous is better then everything Microsoft showed @ E3 and it's out now


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

inFamous is arguably the best game out in 09 so far along with SFIV and KZ2


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Two of those are ONLY ON PLAYSTATION 3 and one is rendered useless by the shitty Xbox controller


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

If your in the market for a new phone stay away from the Blackberry Storm, it's a laggy piece o crap.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't get into inFamous. The gameplay is good, but the story is wack. They make no sense adapting it for the evil side. Even when you're evil he sounds like a good guy. Least how much of it I played, like about 20 missions or so.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty much the best gif I've ever made. 8*D


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

just watched hhh chastise chris masters for finally getting off steroids


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lazer


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> inFamous is arguably the best game out in 09 so far along with SFIV and KZ2


How is Killzone 2 one of the top 3 games released this year?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

....because it is a good game you nincompoop?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, but there are better games that have been released this year. Killzone 2 didn't even get a 9. :/


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lolwut? didn't get a nine? 

your opinion is invalid 

----> before you embarrass yourself more


----------



## espn166 (Sep 24, 2005)

It has like the 8th highest score on metacritic ever with like an average rating OF 91 SO YES IT INFACT GOT ALOT OF 9'S


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, some sites didn't give it a 9.

RE5 > KZ2


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie stop lurking you sexy minx.

Good Morning all.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Here for the night.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Here for the night.


As long as it's in my living room with several cups of coffee and some trashy tv show, it'll be alright.

How are you Senor Switch?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie stop lurking you sexy minx.
> 
> Good Morning all.


I only lurk to admire you Jimmy. 

Hi guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> Well, some sites didn't give it a 9.
> 
> RE5 > KZ2


http://www.gamerankings.com/xbox360/929197-resident-evil-5/index.html

http://www.gamerankings.com/ps3/928377-killzone-2/index.html


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I only lurk to admire you Jimmy.
> 
> Hi guys.


But you could post and admire me as well  

How's work KylieKylie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> But you could post and admire me as well
> 
> How's work KylieKylie?


Well that's true, but it's more fun this way. 

Not too bad thank you. But it's only 10.30am so it's still early. How are you?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

RE5 sucked, totally unbalanced gameplay. I'm surprised they fucked up so bad seeing as they made arguably (one of imo, not the best) the best game last gen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> RE5 sucked, totally unbalanced gameplay. I'm surprised they fucked up so bad seeing as they made arguably (one of imo, not the best) the best game last gen.


Sucked? Are you fucking retarded?

You don't even have the game. :no:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't need the game. I just know these things. 

BTW my friend has it ~_~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RE 5 was terrible compared to RE 4 and I only accepted RE 4 deviating from the RE formula b/c they made it one of the best games of all time.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I just can't believe how unbalanced they made the gameplay :lmao

The art style and everything else is class obviously. 

RE5 is a "good" game, just sucks compared to RE4 and doesn't do much of anything that we haven't seen before.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well that's true, but it's more fun this way.
> 
> Not too bad thank you. But it's only 10.30am so it's still early. How are you?


Fair enough 

It is early. Far too early. 
And I went to bed far too early last night.

I am fine...ish. The main thing I'm noticing is that it's a bit brisk atm. 5 Degrees outside. Not much warmer inside. 
It's soooo nice though 


Truth: I have RE 4 for Wii. Yeah. badass, rit.
Decent game, I could never really get into it tho. The controls were fucking horrid. Having to stop just so you can aim is a ghastly game mechanic.
Why play it when you could play Gears, tbh.

It was probably excellent on PS2 though.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey WCW you dirty girl 

I'll keep you warm


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I will log on but then I have to go tuck up in my nice furry bed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hows my isaac 

msn plz?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> I just can't believe how *unbalanced they made the gameplay* :lmao
> 
> The art style and everything else is class obviously.
> 
> RE5 is a "good" game, just sucks compared to RE4 and doesn't do much of anything that we haven't seen before.


Elaborate.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

hey lazer hows it going you dirty fox


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

isaac wat said:


> I will log on but then I have to go tuck up in my nice furry bed


rawr.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Fair enough
> 
> It is early. Far too early.
> And I went to bed far too early last night.
> ...


Well you'll have to stay up much later tonight to make up for it. 

It's not much better here at the moment. 7 degrees outside. And it's not nice, it's cold!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone disappeared. 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

im here


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

i have an essay to do on a movie i dont know anything about halp


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I haven't gone anywhere WWF.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> i have an essay to do on a movie i dont know anything about halp


wat movie


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> FUCK~


YOU


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

TLK and Aussie own


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I do not appreciate the inappropriate language, TLK. :sad:

*Edit:* The two posts above me appeared out of nowhere. IT'S FRICKIN MAGIC.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks switch 

I will attempt to refrain from using such foul language in future posts, WWF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Call me...Brandon. :cool2:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

My apologies yet again, Brandon. Any other requests?

edit :lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

the movie, a documentary actually, is Shakespeare Behind Bars.

i have to REFLECT up on how shakespeare's The Tempest still remains relevant to the inmates in the move despite being written hundreds of years ago.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

sounds awful


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> My apologies yet again, Brandon. Any other requests?
> 
> edit :lmao


Nope. 8*D

You are Greg, correct?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That is correct.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> the movie, a documentary actually, is Shakespeare Behind Bars.
> 
> i have to REFLECT up on how shakespeare's The Tempest still remains relevant to the inmates in the move despite being written hundreds of years ago.


Watch the Leonardo DiCaprio version w/ guns


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought that was Romeo & Juliet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you shut your dirty whore mouth


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You're pushing it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

has brandon asked for wr back lately


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

idk i dont talk to that asshole


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Watch the Leonardo DiCaprio version w/ guns


we watched that in grade 10, the black dude in it looked like Chris Rock


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> idk i dont talk to that asshole


dont lie


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't lie when it comes to assholes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you told me like a month ago that he wanted the forum back now how would you know this unless you talk to him

intellectual checkmate


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah you fucking dipshit that was the last time I've talked to him you stupid cocksucker.

(excuse my language, Brandon)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

theres no need for foul language


cock sucker


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Let's not be brash. Perhaps discussing our thoughts on keyboard cat will calm the tension.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FUCK KEYBOARD CAT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fucking Hell. WTF @ the Orlando Magic.

Those ******* need to play harder for fucks sakes.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I hate the Lakers but I still want them to win this. Luke Walton ftw~


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

cocksucker?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Luke Walton is a queer, tbh.

And I'll decapitate Keyboard Cat. I'VE HAD ENOUGH~!

*Edit:* Keyboard cat is already dead?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Luke Walton is odd? I mean that is the definition of queer after all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea, he's a Queer Homosexual Male Cross-dresser.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

tbhayley


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

i am writing down BS


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I love uni, to be flair.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

When I think of Tony, I think of...


















...an owl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

i called a character a good for nothing piece a trash in my last writing assignment


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't get it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

probably b/c you're a good for nothing piece a trash


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's pretty harsh, bro.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

piece a trash


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

piece of shit


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

ric flair


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Tomorrow is my last day of school for the year. Happy yet sad at the same time. :/


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

i will have the same feeling in about a month


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Killswitch said:


> TLK and Aussie own


Awww 

Switch, you're awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got a few good friends moving away, so that's the only reason I'm a bit sad. If it weren't for that, I'd be happy as hell.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> I love uni, to be flair.


me too


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

IC said:


> me too


love you too, alex.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How about those Orlando Magic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

a singer in a smokey room, the smell of wine and cheeeeaaap perfuuume


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> How about those Orlando Magic.


I'm sure David Stern went from pissed to furious.

"IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE FUCKING CAVS!!!!"


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> How about those Orlando Magic.


:lmao

They got owned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I'm sure David Stern went from pissed to furious.
> 
> "IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE FUCKING CAVS!!!!"


They still play the Lebron commericals about him going to the finals.:lmao


Alcoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> They got owned.


I called my cousin that lives in Orlando and said "Owned biaaaatch" and hung up. He text me back saying "fuck you".


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They still play the Lebron commericals about him going to the finals.:lmao
> 
> I called my cousin that lives in Orlando and said "Owned biaaaatch" and hung up. He text me back saying "fuck you".


:lmao 

You cold-hearted bastard. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> They still play the Lebron commericals about him going to the finals.:lmao


:lmao Man, they really were banking on Lebron carrying his teams to the finals.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> You cold-hearted bastard.:side:


lmao hey. He was bragging so much. Had to bring his self-esteem down a notch.


Derek said:


> :lmao Man, they really were banking on Lebron carrying his teams to the finals.


LMAO yea. Stern probably had like an emergency meeting with his executives once they lost.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dead.

D-E-D

Dead.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just read how David Carradine supposedly died today. What in the hell was he thinking? You're 72 man, just order some porn on the hotel TV and go from there. No need to hang yourself while beating it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - ROCKING OUT TO RIHANNA BEFORE I GO TO BED. OH YEAH~!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Dead.
> 
> D-E-D
> 
> Dead.


So let's spice things up a bit Tony. 



will94 said:


> Truth - Just read how David Carradine supposedly died today. What in the hell was he thinking? You're 72 man, just order some porn on the hotel TV and go from there. No need to hang yourself while beating it.


Are you serious? Wasn't it just a suicide?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Yes, let's do that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Some Nazi piece a shit thinks he can kill Indiana Jones


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Some Nazi piece a shit thinks he can kill Indiana Jones


He's wrong. DEAD wrong.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's gonna get his fuckin face melted I feel


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't open the fucking Ark. Don't you fucking do it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This piece a shit monkey is going to get what's coming to it as well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DON'T EAT THE DATE MONKEY, DON'T EAT IT, ITS POISONED~!!!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Fucking piece a shit. No good muddafucka.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Yes, let's do that.


 <333


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hai TTT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Tosh.0 is funnier than I expected it to be. Not by too much, but its nice to see a new Comedy central show that isn't completely terrible.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> :side:


Don't you give me that look...









 Hi Gord!



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Hai TTT


Hey Ben, how are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Don't you give me that look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, here's the look I usually have whenever I see you instead. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

G'Day sexy people.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Alright, here's the look I usually have whenever I see you instead. 8*D


That's a little scary but it's a big cheesy grin so I'm happy. 

How are you Gord?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> G'Day sexy people.


Hi Jimmy!  How are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy!  How are you?


Hi Kylie!  I'm horny happy.
How are you? Work treating you okay?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> That's a little scary but it's a big cheesy grin so I'm happy.
> 
> How are you Gord?
> 
> ...


Great, thanks. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie!  I'm horny happy.
> How are you? Work treating you okay?


 Oh my! Oh wait you're happy. 

I'm fine thank you. Work hasn't been too bad today which is good.  How has your day been?



Pyro™ said:


> Great, thanks. How are you?


I'm glad you're doing well.  I'm fine thank you. I'll be even better in 45 minutes. Public holiday Monday so I have a long weekend!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Oh my! Oh wait you're happy.
> 
> I'm fine thank you. Work hasn't been too bad today which is good.  How has your day been?
> 
> ...


That's great! You deserve a break.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

pyro/aussie/jim coptafeel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

nice one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

no good piece a shit


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Piece a garbage


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> That's great! You deserve a break.


I thought so too. 

In all seriousness though, an extra day off will be wonderful. I need a sleep in. 



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> pyro/aussie/jim coptafeel


wcw e. dangerously

How are you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty fantastic since King of the Hill is on. How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm pretty fantastic since King of the Hill is on. How are you?


Not my favourite animated series but it's better than most. 

I finish work in less than 20 minutes so I'm pretty damn good.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Oh my! Oh wait you're happy.
> 
> I'm fine thank you. Work hasn't been too bad today which is good.  How has your day been?




Good Good Good to hear. Holiday on Monday? Fantastic.
I agree with Pyro, you do deserve it.

My day has been decent, apart from the early start. Made money doing stuff I'd usually do for free and now I'm realaxing.

Yay 



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> pyro/aussie/jim coptafeel


w/ wcw.e.dangerously

special ref: derek

ring announcer: the lady killer

badass.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Greg will find a way to screw WCW somehow.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

got 3 hours of sleep last night. fucking tired atm and its only 5pm :\


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Good Good to hear. Holiday on Monday? Fantastic.
> I agree with Pyro, you do deserve it.
> 
> My day has been decent, apart from the early start. Made money doing stuff I'd usually do for free and now I'm realaxing.
> ...


Queen's Birthday remember?  I'm going to use the weekend to sleep in.

Oh that's right, you mentioned helping your dad out.  Getting paid is still great though, especially when you only work half a day and can rest for the remainder of the afternoon. 

I'm heading off gents. See ya <3 

EDIT - Take a nap Nick.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Greg will find a way to screw WCW somehow.


i would put my money on DEREK DASTARDLY doing the screwing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> EDIT - Take a nap Nick.


maybe


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Queen's Birthday remember?  I'm going to use the weekend to sleep in.
> 
> Oh that's right, you mentioned helping your dad out.  Getting paid is still great though, especially when you only work half a day and can rest for the remainder of the afternoon.
> 
> I'm heading off gents. See ya <3


Not over here. 
For some reason it's in September for Sandgropers. *shrugs*

Indeed, I have a good relationship w/ my boss 

Bye bye <3



shut up seb said:


> i would put my money on DEREK DASTARDLY doing the screwing.


CHAIRSHOT.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

omg exams are over~!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lucky for you. first exam for me is saturday week (ie not tomorrow)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We get a week off too now. 

What're your exams on?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai again


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Wish me luck on the exam, chaperinos.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

About to watch the 2nd half of Magic vs Lakers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Totally just woke up


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lazy bugger.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off, i was up late doing assignments and whatnot then i had to get up early for uni  Now i need to get some dinner....


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Wish me luck on the exam, chaperinos.


Good luck Tony!



Sticksy said:


> Totally just woke up


Nice effort. Sleep all arvo?



BKB Star. said:


> Lazy bugger.


Hardly. I'd do that if I could sleep in the afternoon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah from like 6 to 10 i was asleep on the lounge


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Comfy. Hannah kick you out again?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> fuck off, i was up late doing assignments and whatnot then i had to get up early for uni  Now i need to get some dinner....


=/

What do you study in uni btw?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hardly. I'd do that if I could sleep in the afternoon.


I can only nap in the afternoon. I wake up thirty mins in at the best.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice effort


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My uni course is health and exercise science


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Epicly bored rit now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Feeling so good tonight, end of another semester, got 12 days to study for my exam, and then off for 3-4 weeks


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice one Ben....just kill the thread.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

BANG.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*|||||*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ONLY REQUEST ONE GRAPHIC PER TIME SEABS


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

^^^^^ RULES IS RULES


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Truth: I've got nothing against Eastern European people, but the quartet that seem Hell bent on getting me to buy something from them need to stop coming to my door with fucking water pastel paintings.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would enjoy an Eastern European woman myself.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi folks.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

GREAT!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone Here?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Senior Prom tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

FATALITY


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wasn't allowed to play MK as a child.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I remember the Genesis version you had to enter a code to enable the blood and my brother would wait until my parents left and we'd lock the door and enter the blood code and it OWNED


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had a friend that had MK 3 on his computer and we'd play it whenever I went over to his house.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Which is the best MK game? *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember playing MK on the Atari when I was like 7 or something. Good times. Couldn't do any fatalities, though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Which is the best MK game? *


2....


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

To be the man, you gotta beat the man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THIS IS THE WINNER. YOU ARE THE LOSER.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

EDIT: Fuck it. Never mind.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

owned


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey fuck you man. You don't know me.

I marked for the El Satanico reference in that thread, btw. Don't remember which one, but I'm about 99% positive it was you that mentioned him. If not, ignore this, I guess.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You mean Austin101's thread?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Uh... maybe. I think so, actually.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, that was me 

I've been trying to learn about Lucha Libre. It's pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're not the man, Andy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

To be the man


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Yeah, that was me
> 
> I've been trying to learn about Lucha Libre. It's pretty awesome so far.


I've actually been watching a shit load of it recently as well. Mostly Eddie Guerrero/Art Barr and anything involving Hijo Del Santo. Which reminds me of the Santo/Casas reference you made, too. Which I also marked for.



Alcoholic said:


> You're not the man, Andy.


YOU obviously don't know me either then!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah I downloaded Santo/Casas yesterday and I was pretty floored. One of the best matches I've ever seen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, the Santo/Casas match from '87 is amazing. One of the best matches ever sounds about right.

Well, I'm out. First Friday in months that I'm sober, so I might as well go two for two and get a good night's sleep while I'm at it, which is also a rarity for Friday nights. Peace, man.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> You're not the man, Andy.


You're right. I'm the man.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Andy is the fucking man.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Jimmy is THE FUCKIN MAN.
Andy is the fucking man.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> I remember playing MK on the Atari when I was like 7 or something. Good times. Couldn't do any fatalities, though.





That's around the time I played them too. I played all the violent and sexual type games as a child. Some damn good classics like Leisure Suit Larry and Duke Nukem. 



And yeah, I bought the cheatbooks to find all the fatalities.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

you mad bro


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Goodfellas is for people that don't understand The Godfather


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

godfather is convoluted


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So I've been on summer break for a little less than 7 hours and I miss everyone already. Fuck. :/

Sup people?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Godfather and Goodfellas are both incredible. I prefer the original Godfather to Goodfellas, but Goodfellas over II and III.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I prefer Bronx Tale over all of them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

how could you prefer goodfellas over godfather 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

i am thirsty for some coca cola but all i have is sprite :sad:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

lazer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> how could you prefer goodfellas over godfather 2


I just do. I liked Godfather II more when I first watched it. II didn't have as good a character cast, especially Clemenza, when the actor opted not to revise the role for whatever reason.

Plus, I just like the way Martin directs his films.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Godfather 2 had de niro so how the fuck can you say it had a worst cast than the first bro


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I just do. I liked Godfather II more when I first watched it. II didn't have as good a character cast, especially Clemenza, when the actor opted not to revise the role for whatever reason.
> 
> Plus, I just like the way Martin directs his films.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love Robert to death, absolutely brilliant actor, but considering pretty much his whole film dialogue was done in Italian, it didn't do much for me. Sure it's subtitled and whatnot, but still. Besides, he's 1 person. Brando was also my favourite character in the first one and then he was gone for the second.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a fan of subtitled movies.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Him doing the whole film in a non-native language and still out-acting the films supposed star is quite impressive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I may ask, WCW, why don't you like Goodfellas since De Niro is in that too?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

he's a big fan of goodfellas iirc


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I'm a fan of subtitled movies.


THERES NO WORDS ON IT.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> If I may ask, WCW, why don't you like Goodfellas since De Niro is in that too?


I like Goodfellas, I just feel that Godfather 1+2 are in a class by themselves.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

who where tinks taht kanes gonna win dhe world title wen ii comes bak?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brando > DeNiro and it's not even close.*


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

ROFL.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

After watching the Apocalypse Now documentary I am stunned by Brando's lack of professionalism.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah douchebag.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

I wondar ifh kanes gona luus his retirementr mmatch..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, the guy was a pretty big prick. lol*


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyway thanks for the joke Croft, you can let us talk now.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i stil havnt watched Godfather III, i have all of them ion dvd


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just speaking the truth, Isaac.  Brando may be the greatest actor of all time. Top 5 at the very least. DeNiro isn't even top 10... might crack the top 20. 

That being said he's miles ahead of Pacino though.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Saigon. Shit, I'm still in Saigon.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Saigon. Shit, I'm still in Saigon.


The Horror!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Just speaking the truth, Isaac.  Brando may be the greatest actor of all time. Top 5 at the very least. DeNiro isn't even top 10... might crack the top 20.
> 
> That being said he's miles ahead of Pacino though.*


what sbout knae, do you like kane?!1


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kane vs Taker again please. *


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kane vs Taker again please. *


Career on a pole match:happy:

EPIC ENCOUNTER #12

BROTHER VS. BROTHER
CHOKESLAM Vs. CHOKESLAM
BROTHER VS. BROTHER
KANE Vs. TAKER
BROTHER VS. BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I like Goodfellas, I just feel that Godfather 1+2 are in a class by themselves.


I see. 

It's just that I always see you saying Goodfellas is for people that don't understand the Godfather, as that would seem to be a negative comment towards it. Fair enough though.

I initially liked II more than 1, but now I much prefer 1.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Career on a pole match:happy:
> 
> EPIC ENCOUNTER #12
> 
> ...



*Career on a pole match in total darkness and in 3D*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Career on a pole match in total darkness and in 3D*


I heard that you can read allz about this match on Twitter, is dah tru??!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was being sarcastic pyro, naturally


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Makes sense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> I heard that you can read allz about this match on Twitter, is dah tru??!


*Truth- I've never viewed/used Twitter.  Amp is on Taylor Swifts twitter. I wouldn't even know how to do that lol*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- I've never viewed/used Twitter.  Amp is on Taylor Swifts twitter. I wouldn't even know how to do that lol*


confusing but awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

chances are no one will read your twitter unless youre famous


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- I've never viewed/used Twitter.  Amp is on Taylor Swifts twitter. I wouldn't even know how to do that lol*


Never even viewed one?

It's the most pointless website that's ever caught on into a phenomenon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

tweet


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How would one know if the Twitter you're following is even the celeb you think it is?


Tony LaRussa is suing Twitter because of someone claiming to be him was writing tasteless remarks. lol*


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

i read shaq's twitter, he often has profound quotes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

twatter


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Never even viewed one?
> 
> It's the most pointless website that's ever caught on into a phenomenon.


*Nope. lol It's not out of some stance I'm taking or anything. I simply don't know how to do it. Never took the time to look into it. 

Do you follow anyone's Twitter, Gord?*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

CELEBS SHOULD ALL HAVE "I Am A Celebrity" TEXT ON TOP OF THEIR.."Twitter Thing"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> i read shaq's twitter, he often has profound quotes


the big aristotle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nope. lol It's not out of some stance I'm taking or anything. I simply don't know how to do it. Never took the time to look into it.
> 
> Do you follow anyone's Twitter, Gord?*


You just click on the page and view, it's not hard. 

Nope, don't follow any.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

on shaq's twitter under Bio he has "VERY QUOTATIOUS, I PERFORM RANDOM ACTS OF SHAQNESS"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You just click on the page and view, it's not hard.
> 
> Nope, don't follow any.


*:lmao seriously? That's it? 

Wowo.


I thought you had to actually download something. *


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

ftr Miley Cyrus posts a tweet every second


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shaq is something else. That whole, "how does my ass taste?" thing he did on Kobe had me rolling.*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

now i wanna play some Shaq Fu


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> ftr Miley Cyrus posts a tweet every second


*Fast/Talented fingers on that one.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Patton Oswalt is on Conan tonight.

I'm marking.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Miley Cyrus likes sexting


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Twitter
Twister(the movie)
Tittie Twister


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Patton Oswalt is on Conan tonight.
> 
> I'm marking.


*Is he the guy that killed JKF?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Twitter
> Twister(the movie)
> Tittie Twister


*Twister is such a bad movie that I can't stop watching it if it's on. lol*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Twister is such a bad movie that I can't stop watching it if it's on. lol*


Cary Elwes > Twister(the Real F'n Deal!)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No argument. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is he the guy that killed JKF?*




He's a comedian, a very funny one. I heard he has (or had) a new special this year. His albums are brilliant.

Very happy with my new banner. :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CON AIR > Twister


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He's a comedian, a very funny one. I heard he has (or had) a new special this year. His albums are brilliant.
> 
> Very happy with my new banner. :hb


*lol yeah I know. That was just a weak attempt at humor by me. 

And your banner does indeed own. 



Truth- I've never seen Con Air  I would say it's my disdain for Cage but that would just be a cop out. 


See what I did there? *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. 

I don't think I've had that awesome a banner done so quickly, I mean it's not even 2 hours yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeh, I was going to make you one but that one owns.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

make me one


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

of what?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/456009-banner-request.html

This w/ the text "These Guys Are Better Wrestlers Then Shawn Michaels" instead of the other one.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright. I may have to use different pics for a couple of them. I'll definitely keep Hogan's though. 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That isn't a problem. You can cut some of them out if 5 won't fit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, I'm on it. I'll have it to you later or tomorrow.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

awesome


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Any specific color scheme?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

nah doesn't really matter to me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Red might be appropriate considering the wrestler who's being ridiculed in the banner.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Truth: Jealous of Pyro's banner. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm obviously praising the talents of The Patriot, Bob Backlund, Paul Wright, Hollywood Hogan, and Vader and not putting down Shawn Michaels in any way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Postage said:


> Truth: Jealous of Pyro's banner. :side:


I knew you would be. In fact, when I was writing the request out, I was wondering to myself why you didn't request it already.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't bother requesting banners, most of the time no one does it if it doesn't relate to wrestling.

Either way, I like my current sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

so has conan been any good? i keep forgetting to watch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's been good. The first show wasn't as strong comedically as the others though because they had to establish the show and whatnot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

needs to bring back the chuck norris lever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh god, I forgot about that. That was AWESOME.

He's still using his segments, a few days ago he did the looking into the future bit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Best Walker Texas Ranger clips

"Walker told me I have AIDS"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is the best one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrBGeqcVVI


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So what was the backstory behind that guy who didn't catch the kid? I just have to know.

EDIT ~ Well that explains it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™;7314500 said:


> This is the best one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrBGeqcVVI


My Dad watched Walker all the time, so I actually remember that episode. The dad was teaching his son that he couldn't trust anybody.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That owns :lmao

Thanks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No Problem. It got my mind off of all the shit that happened today, so that was good. :/


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Just saw the movie "Monster."

I feel fucking weird now :/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PLAY B3YOND


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Playstation 3 launch wasn't that bad aside from the price. The only launch where the system has had an adequate amount of good games was the Dreamcast launch. The rest of them have "sucked" I suppose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eveny Screwd said:


> Just saw the movie "Monster."
> 
> I feel fucking weird now :/


Somehow, every serial killer gets a movie.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I liked that tag line tbh. idk y they decided to drop it. Guess people associated it with the PS3 launch which sort of sucked. I'm glad they brought back the classic jingle, but it's beyond me why they dropped it in the first place.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

The Wii had an amazing launch but that's because they delayed Zelda for the system. 360 launch sucked (typical). The First Xbox had an ok launch. I believe Sega released JSRF at the Xbox launch which tbh was one of the best games last gen. N64 had a horrible launch (and first few months).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't think the Wii launch was that great. It was one great game and a bunch of mediocre ones which is the usual launch strategy. It was one of the weaker Zeldas too. The SNES only had two launch titles, believe it or not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Street Fighter The Movie The Game was a launch title


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

two games? wow, a lot imo

The Playstation had an ok launch as I can remember. It launched with this weird game I remember. Can't remember it's name but it had co-op and the camera view was kinda like Diablo. You would go around killing things.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello guys and girls.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Aussie.

Truth- just submitted a new article about the WWE.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what about about the wwe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wrote an article on the Pros and Cons of the WWE changing to PG.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

D-Wreck, Dub-c-dubya-eeeeee-day-ger-us-lee, Ky-lee!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW 



Derek said:


> Hey Aussie.
> 
> Truth- just submitted a new article about the WWE.


Hi Derek. 

Who do you write the articles for?

EDIT - ERIC!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> D-Wreck, Dub-c-dubya-eeeeee-day-ger-us-lee, Ky-lee!


McGahan is my personal jesus

G'Day everyone. How are you all?



Derek said:


> I wrote an article on the Pros and Cons of the WWE changing to PG.


Plug that shit, Dezza.
i.e - Linkity Link (when it's up and posted )


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aussie    sup



Derek said:


> I wrote an article on the Pros and Cons of the WWE changing to PG.


I take it there were more cons.

Have you seen this Chris Hero match that people are raving about?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm writing for a site called Associated Content. It takes them about a week to review and post the article, but I'll provide a link to it in my sig once it is published.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

James is walking in my shoes.

My dearest twin, whats up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I take it there were more cons.
> 
> Have you seen this Chris Hero match that people are raving about?


Nah, the were actually even.

And I haven't seen the Hero match because I'm not a big fan of his. He looks like a cross between a female gymnast and Grizzly Adams. But everybody is talking about it, so I'll probably watch it soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I fuckin hate hero but this match owns.

What were the pros


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i really should be sleeping right now.

i need to get up real fucking early...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll check it out then.

The pros:
gaining fans at a young age, some of whom will become long term fans
Parents more willing to buy merchandise for children in combination with more merchandise available to be bought
Ability to attract and maintain more advertisers


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.


Kylie, I believe in miracles.
(Where you from, you sexy thing )

How are you?



Derek said:


> I'm writing for a site called Associated Content. It takes them about a week to review and post the article, but I'll provide a link to it in my sig once it is published.


Excellent.



McQueen said:


> James is walking in my shoes.
> 
> My dearest twin, whats up?


Indeed. 

sup Eric?

EDIT: MIKE! You sly muthafucka.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to put Chris Hero in my banner now.

I'd disagree w/ the last two but I'll read the article to hear you out.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

FATALITY


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> FATALITY


LENNON LENIN


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ohay jimmy.

i just picked a scab off my back. i'm also now bleeding real good. must've been a larger scab.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

JIM COPTAFEEL


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Aussie    sup


 

Just kicking back and relaxing tonight. You?



Derek said:


> I'm writing for a site called Associated Content. It takes them about a week to review and post the article, but I'll provide a link to it in my sig once it is published.


That's fantastic.  I'll definitely read it when you post it. 



McQueen said:


> James is walking in my shoes.
> 
> My dearest twin, whats up?


Not much my dear. It's Saturday night and I have no plans. 



Mikey Damage said:


> i really should be sleeping right now.
> 
> i need to get up real fucking early...


Admit it Mike, you just wanted to see us. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, I believe in miracles.
> (Where you from, you sexy thing )
> 
> How are you?


Awwww  <3

I'm alright thank you, how are you?

EDIT - Greg!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sure you'll disagree with most of it. I wasn't intereted in researching more than just ratings. I'm just starting out on that site, which means that I'm not making very much per article, but by writing more articles and by having people reading my articles (hence the reason I started up on Twitter) the more money I'll make. At that point, I can really do my research when writing.

The only one I really stand behind is them getting better advertisers and PPV sponsors and being able to maintain them. I mean, they've been able to keep some advertisers for a while now, and there not acne creams or boomboxes like in the attitude era.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek on Twitter? omfg

Aussie relaxing? No way. Usually you're staring at the clock waiting for work to end.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Aussie


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There's a link to my twitter account in my sig, tbh.

Awesome Kong and Cheerleader Melissa have fucking awesomes tweets.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> ohay jimmy.
> 
> i just picked a scab off my back. i'm also now bleeding real good. must've been a larger scab.




BADASS back-scabbing.



The Lady Killer said:


> JIM COPTAFEEL


LADY KILLER



Aussie said:


> Not much my dear. It's Saturday night and I have no plans.
> 
> Awwww  <3
> 
> I'm alright thank you, how are you?


I totally misread that as "I have no pants" :/

<3 u too.
I'm fine. Very relaxed. It's the middle of the afternoon and I'm lying in bed. Why? Why not tbfh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You trying to become a writer Derek?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel is my favorite poster.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer is a piece a shit


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Why the harsh comments?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You killed my father


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was on my High School Newspaper and I wanted to be a writer, but once I lost my college scholarships by flunking a class, I lost interest.

We had some family friends visit a couple of weeks ago and the mom is an entreprenuer(sp?) and told me a good way to make some money while getting back into writing would be to write articles for this site. Apparently her and her husband make a few thousand a mon th just writing these articles.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I did no such thing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Looks like you're a liar too.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Aussie relaxing? No way. Usually you're staring at the clock waiting for work to end.


Good thing it's Saturday today. No work. 



The Lady Killer said:


> Hey Aussie


How are you Greg? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I totally misread that as "I have no pants" :/
> 
> <3 u too.
> I'm fine. Very relaxed. It's the middle of the afternoon and I'm lying in bed. Why? Why not tbfh.


 It's too cold not to have pants on at the moment.

I'm glad you're well Jimmy.  Nothing wrong with relaxing in bed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You're really starting to fucking piss me off.

edit I'm okay. Yourself?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Jim Coptafeel is my favorite poster.


omy 



Aussie said:


> It's too cold not to have pants on at the moment.
> 
> I'm glad you're well Jimmy.  Nothing wrong with relaxing in bed.


Nonsense. Pants of Saturday, obv.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WCW/TLK Rivalry?

LETS SETTLE THIS IN THE FORM OF A DEBATE.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I want nothing to do w/that asshole


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got ur back TLK.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel is my least favorite poster.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Stratus is one of my least favorite posters, tbh.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF said:


> Jim Coptafeel is my least favorite poster.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I find CBR to be very frustrating.

*Edit:* Do I sense some hostility? :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CBR has mellowed a little bit, but I'm still not terribly fond of him.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Jim Coptafeel is my least favorite poster.


***. i hope es sets your mother on fire.



Derek said:


> Stratus is one of my least favorite posters, tbh.


agreed.



The Lady Killer said:


>


Much <3.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty glad that Enigma has been banned, tbh.

*Edit:* WUV U COPTAFEEL. 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> I want nothing to do w/that asshole


If you died I'd seriously hold a ticker tape parade.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I just saw thought. I damn near banned him/her when he/she posted those pics of Skittles.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rome is a fantastic show.

pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> I'm pretty glad that Enigma has been banned, tbh.
> 
> *Edit:* WUV U COPTAFEEL. 8*D


muthafuckin BANDWAGGONER.



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> If you died I'd seriously hold a ticker tape parade.


Pretty sure I'd HIJACK your parade and give a eulogy for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> muthafuckin BANDWAGGONER.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'd HIJACK your parade and give a eulogy for him.


eulogy? lies. you'd teabag someone in his honor.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> If you died I'd seriously hold a ticker tape parade.


That's a little much.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> eulogy? lies. you'd teabag someone in his honor.


Prolly. but i was just being nice.

Also, Rome is excellent. Need to borrow the DVD's off my mate.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

anyone seen The Hangover yet?

I'm reading great things about it....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> If you died I'd seriously hold a ticker tape parade.


http://images.myspace.drewpydraws.com/justin-04-******.JPG



Jim Coptafeel said:


> muthafuckin BANDWAGGONER.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'd HIJACK your parade and give a eulogy for him.


It's what I do.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

heard it was hilarious


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I really want to see it. I was afraid that it would be a stupid, run of the mill frat boy-esque comedy, but I've heard its actually really damn good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Derek said:


> I really want to see it. I was afraid that it would be a stupid, run of the mill frat boy-esque comedy, but I've heard its actually really damn good.


same guy who did Old School, Starsky and Hutch, and...Road Trip.

I enjoyed those three....


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey

bye


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola 

Adios


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The Lady Killer said:


> You're really starting to fucking piss me off.
> 
> edit I'm okay. Yourself?


Not bad thank you. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nonsense. Pants of Saturday, obv.


But it's cold. :$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

guh. i'm really spazzy tonight.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i got assaulted in a all-in brawl last night


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why is that?

*Edit:* @ both of you, I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

really?

explain.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> But it's cold. :$


20 degrees over here. 



Josie said:


> i got assaulted in a all-in brawl last night


Yeah. You came onto MSN last night, said you'd just got home from a party and there was a huge brawl, then just left the convo. Fantastic.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i was dancing at a party when two guys stared fighting and then everyone jumped in. one of my friends pulled me out before i killed someone.

yeah, sorry about that jim. i made it so msn doesn't ask if you want to leave a group conversation, and im used to just exiting 1 on 1 conversations, so i sometimes accidentally exit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josie said:


> i was dancing at a party when two guys stared fighting and then everyone jumped in. one of my friends pulled me out before i killed someone.
> 
> yeah, sorry about that jim. i made it so msn doesn't ask if you want to leave a group conversation, and im used to just exiting 1 on 1 conversations, so i sometimes accidentally exit.


Your friend is a smart guy.

No problemo. Nick got a good laugh out of it. We thought you must have hurled yourself back into the fight or something.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i dunno what the fuck is wrong with me, but i'm no longer great at video games I used to dominate. It's really fucking starting to annoy me. 

This is like Jordan forgetting how to shoot a basketball. WTF am I on....


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

UNDER MY UMBRELLA


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I've listened to the same song like 10 times in a row. And it's by Rihanna of all people.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> UNDER MY UMBRELLA


No, it's 'Take A Bow'. 

UMBRELLA OWNS THOUGH.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> UNDER MY UMBRELLA


I WILL STAND THERE UNTIL WE GET FROSTBITE



WWF said:


> No, it's 'Take A Bow'.
> 
> UMBRELLA OWNS THOUGH.


It's a shit song, I just mark for the special effects in the video.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gawd, I'm not going to be able to sleep. 

What's up with everyone?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

somone better take sharp objects away from me...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

B.O.R.E.D

Uni is stressful, but having nothing to do at the end of the semester is pleasing/annoying.

I might get back to writing my BTB


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

BTB. I did a BTB for like 48 minutes, once.

That was fun.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuckin haircuts


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm headed to bed now. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

no you wont


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> BTB. I did a BTB for like 48 minutes, once.
> 
> That was fun.


lol.BTB.



Josie said:


> fuckin haircuts


Is it new and appealing to the bitches, broski?



Mikey Damage said:


> no you wont


By bed, he means to fap, not to sleep.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: If the Lakers weren't playing on Sunday, I would consider ordering Extreme Rules. I'm not sure what so extreme about a submission match unless they're allowed to incorporate weapons into them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Your friend is a smart guy.
> 
> No problemo. Nick got a good laugh out of it. We thought you must have hurled yourself back into the fight or something.


I did? 

too sore after football (soccer to you idiots :side today and also too poor to go out tonight  On the plus side we won 6-2 and i got man of the match 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I did?
> 
> too sore after football (soccer to you idiots :side today and also too poor to go out tonight  On the plus side we won 6-2 and i got man of the match 8*D


Well you were the only one who laffed 

lol.SOCCER :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> lol.SOCCER :side:


x2.

Good evening/afternoon.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> lol.SOCCER :side:





BKB Star. said:


> x2.


Idiots

sup Seb? Pretty embarrassing to lose to Netherlands, even though its only 20/20 so it counts for fuck all


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah. fuck.

the sun is coming up and i'm still awake.

osnap.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Go to bed Mike

hey kylie, sup?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Americans would lose to an Ewok team in soccer. *


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I remember when I watched Italy vs America from the World Cup a few years back, and an American guy elbowed some Italian in the nose. I marked.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Americans would lose to an Ewok team in soccer. *


*football 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Idiots
> 
> sup Seb? Pretty embarrassing to lose to Netherlands, even though its only 20/20 so it counts for fuck all


;D

:lmao - they actually lost to the Netherlands?



Aussie said:


> Hello again.


Hi gorgeous. 



LadyCroft said:


> *The Americans would lose to an Ewok team in soccer. *


But to be fair Sabby, there's not many teams that could win against an Ewok team at soccer. Especially considering that the Ewoks would have already booby trapped the field, and that an Endor home game would probably be more violent than an Eastern European home game. 

Would be worth watching though. Not many coaches have had the honour of having their skulls turned into xylophone keys.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> *football 8*D


*Nah, we'd kill an Ewok team in football. They wouldn't be able to handle our zone blitz scheme.








Edit to Jim: :lmao X 200,000
*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, they'd carve you up with a skillful running game Sabby, their offensive linemen are vicious :side: 


You watching the Rugby Jimmy? Wallabies are raping the Barbarians atm.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nah, we'd kill an Ewok team in football. They wouldn't be able to handle our zone blitz scheme.
> 
> Edit to Jim: :lmao X 200,000
> *






Sticksy said:


> You watching the Rugby Jimmy? Wallabies are raping the Barbarians atm.


Nah. About to watch State of Play. Might catch the replay later tonight...

Awesome article re. Twenty20 + England:

http://www.cricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/407652.html

Read it. V,v,v. accurate.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao That guy ripped into the Poms. Nice article


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tbh tho, england should be focusing on the ashes. 20/20 isn't a game that relies on team skill. you only need one or two players to play well and you win.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao That guy ripped into the Poms. Nice article


Indeed. Thought you might like it. 

Truth: Dinner time.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Go to bed Mike
> 
> hey kylie, sup?


Hi Nick.  Not much happening tonight. Just watching Brisbane/Carlton at the moment but I might head to Coles to get some juice and finish off my bottle of vodka.



TheSoulTaker said:


> :side:


Hi TST. 



LadyCroft said:


> *The Americans would lose to an Ewok team in soccer. *


Hey Sabrina! 

Maybe so, but Ewok's are cute and entertaining so you'd still get your money worth. 



Sticksy said:


> *football 8*D


*Soccer. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi gorgeous.


Jimmy!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glad to see you're going to Coles rather than Woolworths 

*football


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I could go to Woolworths since my brother works there. But Coles is opened later. 

*Soccer.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tetris


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

FOOTBALL BITCHES.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tetris


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tetris > soccer


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

a turd > soccer


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I have to agree with you there Jim


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

FIFA > soccer


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I have to agree with you there Jim


Naturally. 

What's up Kylie?

Truth: Move your sexy ass to MSN?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're all terrible.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> You're all terrible.


I call revolution. No more monarchy. no more KING. 
Peoples Republic of TTT, imho.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're crazy. Nobody conquers me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> You're crazy. Nobody conquers me.


That's what Louis XVI said.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: 24 hour benders: They're fun


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> Truth: 24 hour benders: They're fun


So is masturbating when you're ambidextrous but you don't hear me going on about it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Idiots
> 
> sup Seb? Pretty embarrassing to lose to Netherlands, even though its only 20/20 so it counts for fuck all


Yeah we're fucking horrible at 20/20. Always have been. Couldn't give a shit about 20/20 though tbl.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> So is masturbating when you're ambidextrous but you don't hear me going on about it.














Truth: That's how I want to go, in my 70s, in Thailand, in a cupboard with a rope roound my dick...


Although his agent is now claiming that he was murdered...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

fuk u seb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

shut up koscheck you fucker


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Naturally.
> 
> What's up Kylie?
> 
> Truth: Move your sexy ass to MSN?


I would Jimmy but I'm playing cards with my parents and brother.  Just taking a break while my dad picks up my other brother from a mate's place. I'll try to later tonight (I say try because I'm finishing off my bottle of vodka ).



Alcoholic said:


> You're all terrible.


My heart has just shattered.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I would Jimmy but I'm playing cards with my parents and brother.  Just taking a break while my dad picks up my other brother from a mate's place. I'll try to later tonight (I say try because I'm finishing off my bottle of vodka ).
> 
> 
> 
> My heart has just shattered.


Of course I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awwwww yay!  <3


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I would Jimmy but I'm playing cards with my parents and brother.  Just taking a break while my dad picks up my other brother from a mate's place. I'll try to later tonight (I say try because I'm finishing off my bottle of vodka ).


Sure thing. 
Have fun with your cards games. Hang onto them, we can play strip poker later 

Do or do not, there is no try. :side:




Alcoholic said:


> Of course I wasn't talking about you.


suck up


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

gfy seb, you poser


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

8*D

i've decided this smiley fucking sucks


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*******.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

helllllllllo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Tetris > soccer


You're a douche



Jim Coptafeel said:


> a turd > soccer


You're a fuckwit



Aussie said:


> I have to agree with you there Jim


You're a *mumbles so you can't hear what i said* :side:



BKB Star. said:


> FIFA > soccer


Still a douche ;D



Alcoholic said:


> You're all terrible.


You're awesome


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you're a tetris


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> But to be fair Sabby, there's not many teams that could win against an Ewok team at soccer. Especially considering that the Ewoks would have already booby trapped the field, and that an Endor home game would probably be more violent than an Eastern European home game.
> 
> Would be worth watching though. Not many coaches have had the honour of having their skulls turned into xylophone keys.


:lmao



Sticksy said:


> You watching the Rugby Jimmy? Wallabies are raping the Barbarians atm.


SBW got owned by Mortlock and Munn. I smirked happily.



Aussie said:


> I would Jimmy but I'm playing cards with my parents and brother.  Just taking a break while my dad picks up my other brother from a mate's place. I'll try to later tonight (*I say try because I'm finishing off my bottle of vodka* ).


Drunken Kylie!!!!   


---------

Andy 

Kenny


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

_Born down in a dead man's town,
First kick I took was when I hit the ground_


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah...nice thread


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

p p p pokerface.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh-huh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> p p p pokerface.


p p p penis 

is more accurate



Andy3000 said:


> *******.


****3/4


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady HeShe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- so my little brother goes out to a party last night, doesn't come home, won't answer his phone and we can't find him.

Oh, and we're throwing a BBQ later today for him since he graduated. 

Yeah, I'm a little pissed.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sup? And Lmao at the HBK pic.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I kinda let rip in the PYP. Annoys the shit out of me that people think it's uber cool to insult over the internet. Get a life!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- so my little brother goes out to a party last night, doesn't come home, won't answer his phone and we can't find him.
> 
> Oh, and we're throwing a BBQ later today for him since he graduated.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a little pissed.


Stormtroopers walk single file to hide their numbers


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Not So Lady GaGa?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That little scamp


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That's probably not the response he was looking for.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Looking back on it perhaps it was a little harsh.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

shut up seb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey People.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah we found my brother. He was at a friends house, he just didn't bother to call and he said he lost his phone in his car.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

motherfuckin brothers


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I was pissed. 

Mainly because we had to clean the house and I had to do some of his work.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

kick him in the head stiff


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, that wouldn't work with him. He's in karate, so he knows how to block a kick.

I'll wait until he's got his guard down and then I'll choke him out a la Minoru Suzuki.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

he can't block a kick in the fuckin' skull bro


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

From me he can. 

And he's having to do more work now, so I'm not pissed at him any more.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

work on your kicks


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll do that.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dead Thread. :/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You're no son of mine!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek's fault of course.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

hai guise


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

drock131986


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek do you play Tana's music when you walk into rooms?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

As much as I can.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

obsession


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I try and mix it up between MiSu's theme (that is if I have time to do the prolonged pause) or Nagata's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KAZE NI NARE~!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keanu Reeves is about to show the fuckin prik Dennis Hopper who's the boss.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My money is on Easy Rider.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I forgot that Cameron from Ferris Bueller's Day Off is in this movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Isn't his name Alan Ruck.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I think there was a short time where Alan Ruck was in every movie out..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he changed his name to Cameron From Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

he was in the cinematic classic twister as well


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Twister owns in a "this movie isn't very good but your still watching it aren't you asshole" kinda way.



Craig said:


> I think there was a short time where Alan Ruck was in every movie out..


Same could be said about Jeremy Piven.

Craig did Carradine die this week?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah he hung himself


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed?

I'm blaming Dr. Astin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jesus tapdancing Christ I just turned on Star Trek Generations and Cameron From Ferris Beuller's Day Off is the first person I see.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Craig did Carradine die this week?


Yeah, accidently hung himself after a sex act gone wrong.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

Check TBS to see if Spin City is on.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Khunying Pornthip Rojanasunand, a Thai forensic pathologist and Director of Central Institute of Forensic Science, stated the incident met four of the criteria for accidental death involving autoerotic asphyxiation. Police Lieutenant General Worapong Chewprecha, Commander of the Metropolitan Police, remarked that the closed circuit television installed within the hotel supported the theory that no other persons were involved with the death.

Thailand's Lieutenant general is a Wookie


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Autoerotic asphyxiation has to be the worst way to go.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

THAT'S MY FATHERS PORSCHE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cameron took it like a man.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Was it a Ferrari?

I had a 50/50 shot there


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It was some rare car and only like 40 of them exist. I think it was a lot more valuable then a Ferrari.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure and i've only seen that movie a thousand times.

Yummy young Kristi Swanson was the highlight.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Autoerotic asphyxiation has to be the worst way to go.


Some people just get bored way too easily. 

I think it was a Ferrari. I'm gonna check

Yeah I was wrong the first time: 1961 Ferrari 250 GT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

nvm it was rare ferrari. it was one of these


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

can i have one?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have two of those.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hulk Hogan says "Fuck you, Shawn Michaels, 1 in 0, BROTHER!"


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I stare in the mirror and ask if these bitches want a shot at the title. Cars are secondary to my swagg.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't see my mirror due to my oversized jar of protein blocking the way.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You are all terrific


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

When I was 23 I wasted my money on an expensive sports car. Never again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When I was 21 I bought a Nissan. I still have it and i'm fine with it.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Truth: Blues Brothers is on TV

Hullo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hullo to you Mickie James cleavage.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That is certainly the 'in your face' type of cleavage


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

One could only hope. And if she sat on your face you'd encounter another type of in your face cleavage.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Like splitting open a hot dog, from what I heard. Bun included


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd still put my relish on it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'M THINKING ARBYS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I may be going to a bbq later. if i can get a ride.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Of course I'd still hit it. All it is to me is more glove for the love.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm thinking of going to the store and buying a Nintendo DS then going to buy some Arby's.

Certs is gonna get his shit in that mit baby!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

wat..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does that banner say "Best Actor" behind Bobby D's head Isaac?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

perhaps bro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

its a good question and one which i face daily


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Pissed off, CNBC has decided that they're cutting the Tonight Show down to a half hour highlight reel instead of showing full episodes now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The B kinda looks like an R, thats why I had to ask.

Do they hate Conan in Scotland Craig?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Craig said:


> Truth: Pissed off, CNBC has decided that they're cutting the Tonight Show down to a half hour highlight reel instead of showing full episodes now.


Sucks. Over here we've got the full show, and a repeat on another station the next night at 10 (the Friday show is shown Monday at 10 tho).


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Do they hate Conan in Scotland Craig?


Nobody knows who he is...
hence why he's shown on the stock analysis channel at 11pm.

I still find it odd that Craig Ferguson doesn't get shown over here, what with him being Scottish





We get it on one day delay over here anyway Pyro


Because our country is shit.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Craig said:


> Truth: Pissed off, CNBC has decided that they're cutting the Tonight Show down to a half hour highlight reel instead of showing full episodes now.


Wow that sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Annie Potts in Ghostbusters.

She was fucking hot in the 80's.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

GHOSTBUSTERS


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

WWF said:


> Who ya gonna call?


118?

Hmm... that's probably only a UK thing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - I'm downloading Ghostbusters atm.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

iMac said:


> 118?
> 
> Hmm... that's probably only a UK thing.


It is...

But damnit the rest of the world should share in the joy of Ray Parker jr sung adverts:







How were your highers btw?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Craig said:


> How were your highers btw?


I reckon I'm a year older than you Craig. I just finished first year of uni. Did the last of my highers last year.

But how did you get on with yours? It was English you were worried about yeah?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C2nNTo8eok&feature=related


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ulch ogan!1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been watching AVGN videos for the past hour or two, and I've got to say...this guy is fucking great.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're a real asshole TLK.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> I've been watching AVGN videos for the past hour or two, and I've got to say...this guy is fucking great.


Power Glove or TMNT is the best


Fuck off, The Lady Killer


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It seemed to work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm glad


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lols at the sig WCW. Although I think I do agree with Backlund on there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Patriot had numerous five star contests


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I remember a contest from the Patriot on the One Night Only PPV.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

The Patriot > Dolph Ziggler :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I did a good job on that banner, eh?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

lurker


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...dqb_kenta-kobashi-patriot-vs-gary-albri_sport

Quite an assembly of talent


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Backlund seriously fucking owned as WWF Champion. His crazy old man '94 gimmick was rather entertaining too.

Backlund & Vader I think actually are arguable as far as that banner goes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> lurker


I've been sitting on this page while watching AVGN videos in another tab. I only refresh the page every so often. :/


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Backlund seriously fucking owned as WWF Champion. *His crazy old man '94 gimmick was rather entertaining too.*


He STILL acts like that today, tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't stand to watch Shawn Michaels matches anymore so they're all better imo.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WWF said:


> I've been sitting on this page while watching AVGN videos in another tab. I only refresh the page every so often. :/


I was talking to David, but my post went FORWARD through time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy shit.

The Hangover = Fucking hilarious.

I was dying. Must-see, peeps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> I was talking to David, but my post went FORWARD through time.


LIES.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Considering the Hangover is done by 'the creators of Old School'. And Old School is pretty much my favorite movie of all time. I believe you.

Truth: Heading out to eat soon.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AIW I completed my quest of nerdiness and got the complete set of DBZ now. Even the weak ass season 7.

Aussie dearest!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Sup Aussie. 



McQueen said:


> AIW I completed my quest of nerdiness and got the complete set of DBZ now. Even the weak ass season 7.
> 
> Aussie dearest!


Damn, I couldn't even go through buying that. I'm at season eight right now. Where have you stopped watching at?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've just started Season 5 so I have a long ways to go yet.

Anyways i'm out. Its Sat night and I have a thrist.... for alcholic beverages. Yes you Tony. :yum:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric!  How are you?

Hi Derek and AIW. 

EDIT - Fine just leave me Eric.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Leaving! Sorry Kylie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You would leave.

Hey Aussie. How are you?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

More like what you been up to Derek on this fine day? 

McQueen is showing an example of bad timing. Like I'm about to do. -_-


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

aussie plz


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Ron Killings is a Better Mic Worker Than hhh


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

tmwtp


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

To infinity and beyond.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Today = Boring as fuck.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i dun wannna wait, for our lives to be ova...


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

pipe down


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tom Selleck's Moustache


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hulk Hogan's moustache


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Disciple to 'Hollywood' Hulk Hogan.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I went to Friendly's earlier to take advantage of the whole giving away free ice cream deal they had going.

Lets just say I didn't come out satisfied.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AIW said:


> Truth: I went to Friendly's earlier to take advantage of the whole giving away free ice cream deal they had going.
> 
> Lets just say I didn't come out satisfied.


*Meaning it was less than free?*


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Nah, those bastards around my way gave me this small as hell bowl/cup. I fell for the gimmick. It took me like a couple seconds to finish. Then....I had to go buy another.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I spend an assload of time downloading Ghostbusters just to come to find out that THERE'S NO FUCKING AUDIO. :no:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

owned


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

shouldn't have been downloading ghostbusters in the 1st place


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

pirating movies is a crime ownt


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Reported.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WHO YOU GONNA CALL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Obama?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

previous page sent to f.b.i.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Sup~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- saw the movie 'UP'. Was pretty good. Follows the typical Pixar movie format, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Down?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, UP.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Left?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- saw the movie 'UP'. Was pretty good. Follows the typical Pixar movie format, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Don't want to see The Hangover?

Truth: I might go see a movie next weekend.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to see the Hangover, but I was with my family, so we all went to see UP.

Truth- Listening to Jim Cornette verbally **** Joey Styles.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THERAPIST


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

**1/4


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

HE'S FAT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'LL MAKE HIM BLEED


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HE'S FAT


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

FAT SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I DONNO


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Listening to Bischoff talking about how shit Jarrett is at booking.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

pashinator


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

pashinator


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You mean that guy who is 101's personal lapdog?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah1994


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just heard the new version of "The Touch" for the new Transformers movie.

DAMN YOU MICHAEL BAY! DAMN YOU TO HELL~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope Michael Bay gets sodomised by Starscream.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - After not listening to them for a while, I forgot how hard Linkin Park owns. Listening to them atm; they own pretty damn hard.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The only thing I ever liked about Linkin Park was the music video for 'What I've Done'.
All that historical archived goodness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://ps3.qj.net/E3-2009-Eye-tearin-God-of-War-III-Virtual-Booth-Tour-video/pg/49/aid/131968

I marked. Hard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I downloaded that Lonely Island album you uploaded, Jim. Good stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, not bad. not bad at all.

Having a trawl through my albums atm to find something else to upload that won't be totally obscure. 
Far too many rap/metal fans on this forum :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going old school, tbh. Listening to RUN-DMC - IT'S TRICKY. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Equally old school atm. KISS - _*DETROIT ROCK CITY~!*_
One of the greatest live songs ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Come to think of it, I need some KISS. I know what I'm downloading next~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Smackdown


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> Come to think of it, I need some KISS. I know what I'm downloading next~!


Give me an hour or so, and I'll upload Symphony Alive IV. Awesome album.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hank Hill isn't on cartoon network and now I'm angry


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Hank Hill isn't on cartoon network and now I'm angry


dammit bobby


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Give me an hour or so, and I'll upload Symphony Alive IV. Awesome album.


Alright, that would be cool.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Soz. It's a no go. It was going to take me 3 hours to upload 1 album.
Far too long. I need my net


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT TOTAL!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K5T0WB0Y

I'm like a miracle worker.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WWF said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K5T0WB0Y
> 
> I'm like a miracle worker.


Probably.

Great album btw. Watch some of the live stuff they have up on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP8LKRM8jnk tbfh.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I saw three garage sales on the same street today and then a sign for one on another street. I didn't go but the last time I stopped at one awhile back, I bought some PS1 games pretty cheap.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow. It said Symphony, but I thought it was just the name. They really have an entire orchestra. Pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

resurecTTTion


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I see what you did thar.

sup


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

shit effin all.
Watching Silent Witness.

how bout u?

TRUTH: LADY SEXY HERSELF~! <3

How are you Kylie?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> shit effin all.
> Watching Silent Witness.
> 
> how bout u?
> ...


Awwww <3 

I'm not bad thanks Jimmy, how are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww <3
> 
> I'm not bad thanks Jimmy, how are you?


I have a headache, but other than that I'm fine 

Doing anything fun, Kylie?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> shit effin all.
> Watching Silent Witness.
> 
> how bout u?
> ...


I'm aiight. Just had a hedgehog which is always good. (Y)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I have a headache, but other than that I'm fine
> 
> Doing anything fun, Kylie?


Aww sorry to hear that. I hope your headache clears up soon. :$

I'm just about to head to my friend's place for a bit. Back later tonight.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Aww sorry to hear that. I hope your headache clears up soon. :$
> 
> I'm just about to head to my friend's place for a bit. Back later tonight.


Thankyou 

Have fun. Can we expect another appearance by Drunk Kylie?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pumped to watch Federer/Soderling


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lol. Tennis.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey people


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't an Aussie do well in the French Open or somethings? Iunno, screw tennis.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- Last night was pretty goddamn fun, hung out with a few of my friends at a bbq.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Didn't an Aussie do well in the French Open or somethings? Iunno, screw tennis.


Stosur made the semis in the womens draw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Stosur made the semis in the womens draw.


Fair effort, considering we're shithouse at tennis these days. Our number one mens player is probably the biggest tosser on the planet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hewitt owns, fuck off ;D


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sup guys.

Im also pumped for Federer/Soderling sticksy. Hope the fed express kicks ass.

Im aussie and i dont like Hewitt. Thinks his all that. I could slap him out.

lulz.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No you couldn't.

lulz.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

stop being Nolo King 2.0's.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

shut up seb said:


> No you couldn't.
> 
> lulz.


Yeah prob not.

But i would like to.

lulz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

~DESTINY~ said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> Im also pumped for Federer/Soderling sticksy. Hope the fed express kicks ass.
> 
> ...


I don't care about Federer/Soderling tbh. 

I liked Hewitt more when he was a complete douche. Now he's nothing, he's lost his aggro 

PS, do my gfx request please


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Whos your request of?

Edit: Hi jimmy!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hewitt can fudge off.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

~DESTINY~ said:


> Whos your request of?


Forrest Griffin



Alcoholic said:


> Hewitt can fudge off.


 fuck you


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No fudge you!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Truth: Will do request sometime this week.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Judge Fudge - He's too busy being delicious


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Hewitt owns, fuck off ;D




Hewitt's a giant douche. Bigger than John Edwards.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Laters.

Gonna watch French open naow.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

First of all, no one is a bigger douche than John Edwards. Second of all Hewitt has toned down his douche-baggery too much. He's soft now and his ranking reflects that. He needs to act like a bigger douche imo 



Alcoholic said:


> No fudge you!


Australia has qualified for the World Cup, will Belgium? ;D :side:



~DESTINY~ said:


> Truth: Will do request sometime this week.


Thanks


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> First of all, no one is a bigger douche than John Edwards. Second of all Hewitt has toned down his douche-baggery too much. He's soft now and his ranking reflects that. He needs to act like a bigger douche imo


I'd rather have a shit tennis player than a giant douche. Being shit at tennis just makes you a true Aussie. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd rather have a wanker thats a good tennis player rather than a nice guy who's rubbish. Nothing wrong with being a wanker 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're a wanker.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rafter wasn't a wanker/douche and he won tournaments


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

He is now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> You're a wanker.


So? 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Rafter wasn't a wanker/douche and he won tournaments


So?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> So?


So... screw you. 

Mark Phillalopolopowatchyamahcallit won a tournament once or something, didn't he?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty sure he never won a grand slam. Don't know about any minor tourneys


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I remember watching him against Rafter in the US Open final when I was little. Guess Rafter won.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rafter won 97/98 US Open finals. He beat Scud in the 98 final. Scud never won any majors.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

GENITAL WARTS RULE~


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

FEDERER!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Walks in, sees discussion of a sport, walks out*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Walks in, sees Craig posted, walks out*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Needed more of this gif:


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Thought I'd share this. Pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That looks about right...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello Kylie, how're you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hello.


Hi gorgeous 

You. MSN. now


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KYLIE!!!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Craig said:


> Hello Kylie, how're you?


Hi Craig.  I'm not too bad thank you. How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi gorgeous
> 
> You. MSN. now




Hi Jimmy! 

Maybe 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> KYLIE!!!


BEN!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Reid.  How are you?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Reid my boy!

I'm alright Kylie, a bit hungover but alright :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm good. How are you guys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm great, so pumped for my exam next week


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

All that Aussie tennis chat and no Pat Cash? Pfft....

S'happenin?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Boob Boom Ugh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pat Cash...legendary


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Official Match/Show/DVD... 06-07-2009 02:06 AM Assclown09 nice sig until you put big show and hogan in it. then i just laugh. it has to be trollin right? 

This guy is fine w/ The Patriot being better then HBK I suppose.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi gorgeous
> 
> You. MSN. now


you ever give it a rest?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Official Match/Show/DVD... 06-07-2009 02:06 AM Assclown09 nice sig until you put big show and hogan in it. then i just laugh. it has to be trollin right?
> 
> This guy is fine w/ The Patriot being better then HBK I suppose.


Well that guy has sense then...

bar the PAUL WIGHT hate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Paul Wright is a great man

This sig is a heat magnet


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Official Match/Show/DVD... 06-07-2009 02:06 AM Assclown09 nice sig until you put big show and hogan in it. then i just laugh. it has to be trollin right?
> 
> This guy is fine w/ The Patriot being better then HBK I suppose.


Hogan giving the finger is the best thing about it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

isaac wat said:


> you ever give it a rest?


no he doesn't



sup people


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim is a deprived, unfortunate child


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

~~!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Brandon


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup Craig?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Not that much... Although I have a new favourite gif:











Oh and I also found my new favourite photo:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey adr


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Those are both pretty damn awesome. I love the look on Flair's face.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

the king of kings said:


> Hey adr


Hey.

The GAB is just three weeks away. I'm praying that the card is good this year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GAB is three weeks away and there's a PPV tonight?

Vince thinks we're all millionaires.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE's GAB has never been good. I wouldn't order it even if I still watched.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Does that mean you've quit watching the WWE forever?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I know it's traditionally one of the worst PPV's of the year and I'm going in three weeks. It was supposed to be NoC but they changed it to a later date.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I acctually have a soft spot for GAB 2005...

It's what got me back into wrestling..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Does that mean you've quit watching the WWE forever?


It certainly appears that way. I couldn't tell you anything that's happened there for a few weeks. I've got no motivation to watch it, plus they've been terrible for like 3 or 4 years. I've had enough. The PG product just gets worse and worse and worse too. If in 5 years, if they realized they made a mistake and went back to programming for people older than 7 years old, I might look at again. If something else hooked me back in, I'd watch it. Doesn't appear to me like that's a possibility.

Plus, $40 a PPV is better spent on my growing Blu Ray collection.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm almost @ that point Pyro. My WWE viewing for the week consists of turning on Raw and getting bored after an hour and turning it off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So what's your motivation for not already turning it off altogether? Just force of habit?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I watch like an hour of Raw every month or two. It's amazing how terrible WWE is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> So what's your motivation for not already turning it off altogether? Just force of habit?


Basically. Also me hoping it turns good. It surprises me every now and then. Not nearly enough though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I only watch Smackdown now...

It's still pretty good.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey.
> 
> The GAB is just three weeks away. I'm praying that the card is good this year.


yeah, same here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Smackdown comes on @ a terrible time. Perhaps I'd watch it if it didn't.

Who am I kidding, of course I wouldn't. Fuck the WWE. I could write a whole rant about how they've killed pro wrestling dating back to 1997.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


>







The internet produces wonderful things


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao

Barkley is such an asshole.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Basically. Also me hoping it turns good. It surprises me every now and then. Not nearly enough though.


I get what you mean. I tried hoping it would turn good too, but after 2 or 3 years of no results, it was enough.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> :side:


How was prom?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

yoyoyoyoyoyo


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> How was prom?


Ballin' and partied all night long.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

In the summer girls come and summer girls go
Some are worth while and some are so so...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Biddies in the summer is *****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

M. Bison (Dictator)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

HES FAT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HE'S FAT


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I came for the Killswitch.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MPT...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*y0y0y0y0*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Seabs


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a Dr. Strangelove advocate.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*sup Switch? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW needs to stop worrying and learn to love the bomb.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Precious Bodily Fluids


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *sup Switch? *


Downloading every song in site since I lost 'em in the rebuilt, you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Just got a new iPod.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

what did you name it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to go to the bank tommorow so I can buy a Nintendo DS, Super Mario DS and the new UFC game.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: MTV Jams is weak right now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> Downloading every song in site since I lost 'em in the rebuilt, you?


*Fuck that sucks. Nothin much here. Just chillin for a bit.*


WWF said:


> Truth - Just got a new iPod.


*What kind?*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

iTouch I hope since every other iPod jobs to the touch.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

iPods are for iGays.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck You Tony, I have a iPod does that make me gay because I just threatened to fuck you?

Because Belgians always get fucked over.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Fuck You Tony, I have a iPod does that make me gay because I just threatened to fuck you?
> 
> Because Belgians always get fucked over.


My anus is closed and rocksolid, thank you.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just got back from Connecticut.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> My anus is closed and rocksolid, thank you.


I live in Minnesota, we have an ice auger for ice fishing but I could use it for other purposes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Fuck that sucks. Nothin much here. Just chillin for a bit.*
> 
> *What kind?*


iPod Nano. I didn't have the money for a Touch. :/



Killswitch said:


> iTouch I hope since every other iPod jobs to the touch.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I live in Minnesota, we have an ice auger for ice fishing but I could use it for other purposes.


You're scaring me in an arousing kinda way.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I've got a nano too. Prefer the small designs to the larger touch one myself. The touch's are pretty cool though.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I would have a touch if my fingers weren't so big...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've gotten two as gifts before.

Sausage finger Craig!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I like how small it is. I wanted something I could comfortably put in my pocket. The iTouch looks like it'd be a pain.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Fuck You Tony, I have a iPod does that make me gay because I just threatened to fuck you?


You ain't going to fuck me, Minnesota Boy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We're gonna double team some hookers in RI Steel McNeil.

Give 'er the Pawtucket Piledriver Steel!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Sausage finger Craig!


Hey I'm not one of those really wiry tall guys who looks like they'll snap if you breath on them!

Truth: Just watched The Marine 2 Trailer...

6 explosions in 30 seconds...

good to see WWE haven't lost their touch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need to start MMA training so I can challenge Craig.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> We're gonna double team some hookers in RI Steel McNeil.
> 
> Give 'er the Pawtucket Piledriver Steel!


Alright, why not. I know they would love my Pawtucket Piledriver.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good i'll work on my delivery of my Woonsocket Rocket.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I need to start MMA training so I can challenge Craig.


Eh you don't need MMA training..

THere's 3 ways to get me down easily

1) Hit my lower back in any way

2) Hit my Left knee in any way

3) Tickle me.



Anyway due to no-one having seen the movie in my sig currently I think I may be changing it...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What movie is that?

Wouldn't mind the training anyways. Tony would be jealous.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Good i'll work on my delivery of my Woonsocket Rocket.


Alright then, Mr. Queen. 

McQueen, I believe it's The Stepfather.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It's called The Stepfather...

And it's rather awesome

It also has quite possibly my favourite opening ever:



EDIT: REMOVED DUE TO LOCKE PENIS

Infact I should really have the proper poster in my sig instead of just the picture cut out

Truth: Pissed off that the scene the picture in my sig represents isn't on youtube...

TO MY DVD COLLECTION!

*60s Batman Music*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Craig, I have seen portions of the movie, including the beginning. But I only wanted to see the nude part at the end. 

Terry Quinn=Awesome


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dude seriously I think I just saw Lockes penis.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The worst thing about the nudity is that the girl's supposed to be 16

I rooted for her because she has a Springsteen poster on her wall...

EDIT: DId you?

I kinda wasn't really looking :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, you do see some frontal nudity. I would remove that, Craig.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I think I noticed it in the mirror. :lmao


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

hm... never noticed that before...

Maybe that's why the movie was never released on DVD in the US

btw is it just me or did nearly every movie in the 80s feature pointless nudity?

Case in point being Dressed To Kill

My mum hadn't saw it in 29 years and said we shoudl watch it...

Once we got to Angie Dickinson's second masturbation scene we switched off

See also: Single, White, Female


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Craig said:


> The worst thing about the nudity is that the girl's supposed to be 16


Yeah, but in real life, she was in her early 20's.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Yeah, but in real life, she was in her early 20's.


I know but it still is kinda weird....

Anyway I'm gonna presume there'll be no nudity in the remake

which will be shit

I mean the remake will be shit..

not lack of nudity..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Craig said:


> hm... never noticed that before...
> 
> Maybe that's why the movie was never released on DVD in the US


No Craig, the very brief nude scene by Terry Quinn isn't that the reason the movie hasn't been released on DVD yet.

And I think the remake will be OK. I think that Dylan Walsh will do a good job as The Stepfather.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That premise of that movie reeks of an older Sticksy.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> That premise of that movie reeks of an older Sticksy.


:lmao


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PF69 said:


> No Craig, the very brief nude scene by Terry Quinn isn't that the reason the movie hasn't been released on DVD yet.
> 
> And I think the remake will be OK. I think that Dylan Walsh will do a good job as The Stepfather.



I kinda knew that PF but It's midnight and I say odd things when I get tired...

Dylan Walsh will do good... but the thing is that Terry O'Quinn made the original, and I can't picture someone else in the role.

I'm always that way with any role though...

hell to me the greatest Joker is Mark Hammill!

I just always like the original of something far more than any redone or new version of it...

Which is also why I have the weird formula whereby if I read the book of something first I will hate the movie and Vice Versa.

Only films that formula doesn't work with are The Shining and The Lord Of The Rings Films.

Shining because I love both, Lord Of The Rings because I find both tedious.



EDIT: Eric:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

(Slight Return)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> (Slight Return)


:shocked:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Voodoo Child?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm heading off now. Bye.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Big Boy Ice


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Would anyone want to crop me an avatar from my signature? Pretty please


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My partner will SHOCK THE WORLD


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Because he is.... THE SHOCKMASTER!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Davey Boy: He Fell on his Fucking Arse!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup bitches?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- can't find a fucking stream.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Stream for which event?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't either.

Oh well, fuck this PPV


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> That premise of that movie reeks of an older Sticksy.


I open the thread and this is the first post i see


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh is there wrestling on?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

May I just say I adore Chris Jericho.


Any man that threatens to knock a nine year old out is A-Ok in my books!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Oh is there wrestling on?


apparently. I don't care though, WEC 41 in on today


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mysterio throwing someone around is lulz.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WWE re-writing history is also lulz

I can't wait to see them butcher WCW in the Rise and Fall DVD


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

REY HAS NEVER BEEN UNMASKED


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

NOT SINCE HE FIRST STARTED AT 14

HE WOULD NOT BE A PROPER HUMAN WITHOUT HIS MASK!

I marked for Rey fucking up covering his face.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They should so totally mention that his name when he first started was Hummingbird.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well we did get an El Santo namedrop earlier... ya never know.

I mark for the Liontamer.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Marked for the Del Santo mention.

QUICK RUN REY! COVER YOUR SHAME!

Does stripping Rey of his mask break WWE PG?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Any of you guys know where I can download free iPod Nano games?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

itunes store


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I said free. :/


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

This a pre-emptive hey AMP..

How're you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


>


In all our heart of hearts you are.



WWF said:


> Any of you guys know where I can download free iPod Nano games?


www.google.com


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Free+iPod+Nano+Games&l=1


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Free+iPod+Nano+Games&l=1


Damn you to hell!

I was just about to do that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, but I already tried that, asshole. 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Craig said:


> This a pre-emptive hey AMP..
> 
> How're you?


Meh. I had no intention of posting. Was just spreading rep. 

But I'm watching WEC and doing coverage. Supwitchu?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I feel unloved 

Not a lot's up with me, First night in 4 nights I haven't been drunk and I'm just watching...


ARGH VICKIE GUERREO ARM FAT!!!!

Extreme rules


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why the fuck is WWE booking this shit? This is TNA stuff.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Why the fuck is WWE booking this shit? This is TNA stuff.


Are you trying to say you DON'T enjoy watching a man in drag and a fat woman in a dress wrestle in a hog pen?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Craig said:


> Are you trying to say you DON'T enjoy watching a man in drag and a fat woman in a dress wrestle in a hog pen?


As attratctive as Vickie and Santina are, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Using 'Attractive' and 'Vickie/Santina' together is an oxymoron.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh that was horrifying...

I thank the lord this shit is free on Sky Sports.

Hang on... I think that segment was longer than Punk/Umaga!

BULLSHIT.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vickie rolling around in mud. How very, very attractive.

sup copta


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Being lazy.
How about you?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

hm... Summerslam is sponsored by Slim Jim

Savage had better appear.

Did Cole just call the Hogpen match extreme?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

uchimata


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Watching ER. My bro ordered it, so I'm happy to watch it.

Cole needs to shut the fuck up.

I'd mark for a Savage/Hogan shoot fight at SummerSlam. Booker it damnit.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eh at least Goldust and his Tourettes made that shitfest into something funny.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Just watched Terminator 2, its so epic


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hated the segment even with Goldust.

Orton needs to punt 'Tista so hard he really does have to retire.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Time for a smoke.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Batista's head reminds me of a pickle.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MR. GLASSES


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

burn infinite


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh another Batista reign.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

just made a THE BASH!!!! poster


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Wasn't that an obvious one?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KS, who made your banner?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I marked for Big Show doing an Ivan Drago impression.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> KS, who made your banner?


A poster on a Hip Hop forum I visit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shortest title reign ever?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - So glad I decided to order Extreme Rules after the way it ended.



Spoiler



PUNK WINS! PUNK WINS! HARDY LOSES! HARDY LOSES!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

FUCK YES HEEL TURN


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

the king of kings said:


> Shortest title reign ever?


Either that or Yoko at Wm 9


Either way I haven't marked that hard since...

well since Punk last cashed in.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I called the cash-in, just figured Edge would retain.

Wonder if they'll truly turn Punk heel or just go with the "no hard feelings, but I had to do it, it was the right place, right time for it to happen" thing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Results were shocking.:sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They better fucking turn him heel. I would've had Punk hit him with the GTS one last time and smile about it to make him mega-heel, but hopefully it's still a turn.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I truly hope he gets a heel turn and they start giving him mic time. Plus, use the straight-edge gimmick and start a feud with Hardy. Just imagine the heat he can get by slamming Hardy's "previous" issues.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was 1/2 on things i predicted happening during matches. Totally called Cena using the ropes when the match was announced.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

I actually predicted this. Not on this site. In my head tbh :lmao

idrc because both are boring as hell.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

will94 said:


> I truly hope he gets a heel turn and they start giving him mic time. Plus, use the straight-edge gimmick and start a feud with Hardy. Just imagine the heat he can get by slamming Hardy's "previous" issues.


That'd absolutely own. Only problem is if Jeff leaves soon. =/


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

will94 said:


> I truly hope he gets a heel turn and they start giving him mic time. Plus, use the straight-edge gimmick and start a feud with Hardy. Just imagine the heat he can get by slamming Hardy's "previous" issues.


I've heard that a lot in the little time since the PPV, but he didn't look heel one bit when he was celebrating.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It'd own if he tried to make Jeff seem to be the bad guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Extreme Rules doesn't seem to be a PPV where big changes should happen.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

my boys won yay :hb :hb :hb

2-0 Laker lead


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why you here.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Certs said:


> I've heard that a lot in the little time since the PPV, but he didn't look heel one bit when he was celebrating.


He didn't look heel, but JR and Grisham were making it out like he had ruined the evening and ruined Hardy's big moment. In fact, JR even said "CM Punk has ruined Jeff Hardy's celebration." That, to me, is dropping hints for a heel turn. Plus the fans not reacting favorably when he won gives that impression that they might take this in a heel route.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope you're right. Wouldn't be surprised either way though, I would wager that they're just dragging out the Jeff Hardy/Bad Luck angle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

With Batista injured, the WWE title win was pointless.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Faber lost, i'm cut


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He won in my book


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> With Batista injured, the WWE title win was pointless.


Batista is injured?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was it a good fight? If the ppv wasn't on i'd probably would have watched it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It was good considering Faber broke his right hand halfway through the first round. Gutsy stuff to go the full 5 and still keep it competitive.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Since it was in my hometown the radio station I listen to hyped the hell out of it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Certs said:


> Batista is injured?


According to the dirtshets, he's got a torn biceps and is already scheduled to have surgery on Tuesday morning, and this was all apparently known before the PPV tonight.

It'd be neat if we got a title change on RAW again tomorrow. Always nice to see world title changes on free TV.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That put Rey out for MONTHS...:lmao can't wait to see wtf they're doing.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

If the WWE cared even the tiniest bit about creating fresh stars and making their TV shows appealing to everyone, they'd pin the title on MVP on RAW this week.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ugh.. MVP with a World Title as a face would not be good at all.

Heel is acceptable tho.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Why you here.


because i want to. why you here?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

~HBKAF. said:


> Ugh.. MVP with a World Title as a face would not be good at all.
> 
> Heel is acceptable tho.


Not that I really care, but any chance to put a fresh face into a continually stale group should be jumped upon.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't think he's hurt though. 

Truth- I don't think they can make Legacy or Randy look any weaker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They could make Orton look like Jeff.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm not a Hardy hater by any means, but I laughed like crazy at the knowledge of seeing Hardy have a 1 minute title reign.

In fact, I'm going to time it when it gets around on the replay I'm watching, I want to know exactly just how short of a reign Mr. Hardy had.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeff looks stronger than Orton though. Punk had to get him after a ladder match and still had to work a bit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So.... did I miss anything?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeff losing wasn't making him look NEARLY as weak as it did to Orton. Jeff losing is also not a shock considering that he isn't gonna be with the company for much longer. Quite frankly I'm shocked he even won, but of course that was only due to Punk coming out and winning but it still counts.

and lmfao @ even thinking MVP should be near a world title. Just horrid thinking.

EDIT- the match between Punk/Hardy was 1:00, Will.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JSL said:


> because i want to. why you here?


Idk good question


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Jeff looks stronger than Orton though. Punk had to get him after a ladder match and still had to work a bit.


He looks stronger in one sense, but a lot weaker in another sense. Jeff might need to be attacked like this to lose a title, but Orton has some staying power as a champion. From late 2007 to last year he had about 6 months as champ. Jeff Hardy has 2 title reigns that don't come out to 2 months, at this point he's just the face version of Edge.



> So.... did I miss anything?


Batista won the WWE title....apparantly he beat Orton in some ridiculous timeframe like 5 minutes. Jeff won the title from Edge, but Punk immediately cashed in and won. 

And Jericho won the IC title and unmasked Rey. I didn't watch, but it sounds better than I expected.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I wish Jeff would be the face version of Edge. 9 titles for Jeff would work for me.

(yes, I'm that much of a fan)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I expected Orton to have a long title reign. Maybe he'll win it back shortly, but it won't be the same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I wish Jeff would be the face version of Edge. 9 titles for Jeff would work for me.
> 
> (yes, I'm that much of a fan)


Aren't you a bigger Punk fan?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PPV sounds like balls


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO ath the report saying Batista was injured and then he beats Randy in 7 minutes. 

And glad to see Punk as a heel.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

will94 said:


> I'm not a Hardy hater by any means, but I laughed like crazy at the knowledge of seeing Hardy have a 1 minute title reign.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to time it when it gets around on the replay I'm watching, I want to know exactly just how short of a reign Mr. Hardy had.


i repped this guy for having a great sig (kennedy's)..

look now.. lol :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> LMFAO ath the report saying Batista was injured and then he beats Randy in 7 minutes.
> 
> And glad to see Punk as a heel.


Randy must have failed a drug test.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Or shit in Steph's bag.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

where the fuck did that come from

you have a sick mind you know that


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Aren't you a bigger Punk fan?


Yeah, but I really wanted to see another Jeff title run. But I'm over it and looking forward to Punk's second go with the gold. 

And don't get me started on the whole Orton being be in 7:02 by Batista.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was an old infamous rumour of what Orton did to Amy Weber (I think) that caused her to leave WWE in 2004.

EDIT ~ Be happy people you like are winning the belt. I don't even have the luxury of having anyone I like in the WWE, which is why I don't watch it anymore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry.

He must have put "lotion" in Steph's bag.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Randy should complain about Batista tomorrow.lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™;7321587 said:


> That was an old infamous rumour of what Orton did to Amy Weber (I think) that caused her to leave WWE in 2004.
> 
> EDIT ~ Be happy people you like are winning the belt. I don't even have the luxury of having anyone I like in the WWE, which is why I don't watch it anymore.


Some guys just have all the luck I suppose.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hailsabin said:


> EDIT- the match between Punk/Hardy was 1:00, Will.


Yea, but you gotta count the time between the end of the ladder match and the start of the Punk match as part of the title reign.

Right now, Yokozuna's title reign at WrestleMania IX was 2 minutes and 8 seconds long, which makes it the shortest. Andre gave the belt to Ted DiBiase at 1 minute and 47 seconds after winning the title, but they don't count DiBiase as getting a reign out of that, so Andre's reign ended when he was stripped of the belt by Jack Tunney over 10 minutes later in the show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro, Cal still has this saved on his computer http://i39.tinypic.com/5po3t1.jpg :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ken Anderson said:


> i repped this guy for having a great sig (kennedy's)..
> 
> look now.. lol :no:


Like I said in the Extreme Rules thread, I've got only a few guys I mark for. I like a lot of guys, but only mark for a select few:
- Mr. Kennedy
- CM Punk
- HHH
- Mike Knox
- Colt Cabana
- Steve Corino

I had no reason to sport a Punk sig in the wake of Kennedy's release, but him winning tonight was good enough to bring back my old Punk as WHC sig.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ah I see what you mean. Given the celebration and stuff, I think Jeff's was longer than Yokozuna's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Will, I've been told that the total amount of time between Hardy winning the title and him losing the title was 3 minutes 12 seconds.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Will, I've been told that the total amount of time between Hardy winning the title and him losing the title was 3 minutes 12 seconds.


unless dave meltzer told its wrong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Some guys just have all the luck I suppose.


Yeah, but I've always been extremely lucky with the WWE until like 2 years ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> unless dave meltzer told its wrong


That's what somebody in the discussion thread said.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well maybe Stone Cold will return and become WWE champ so you can start watching again...

idk, guess I'm being too optimistic for ya.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, I'm watching the replay of the show right now, I'll probably time it when it occurs. I'm sure it was longer than Yokozuna's, as they had some replays in between, plus it wasn't a ring the bell, hit a move, win the title type of cash-in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Well maybe Stone Cold will return and become WWE champ so you can start watching again...
> 
> idk, guess I'm being too optimistic for ya.


Don't bother, I wouldn't watch just for Austin winning the title again. He already had his time, I want new stars winning the title, except I had to disown the only one I liked because he was a failure, which is my cardinal sin in wrestling, and there's no other good ones around, and probably won't be any good ones in the future. Not to mention the terrible storylines and the bad PG product.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Go 2 Sleep x2 before Punk won. That helped Jeff out somewhat.

Pyro, I believe my avatar & sig hold two bright young stars to be owning the company soon. There is your new talent right there.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Found a video on Youtube and timed it so I can enjoy watching it in HD when it rolls around on the replay 

Official time of Jeff Hardy's World Heavyweight Championship reign: 3 minutes and 10 seconds. Depending on how you look at it, the second or third shortest world title (WWE/WHC) reign in WWE history.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morrison and Ziggler blow, no thanks. I said I wanted good talent.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I laughed. (pretty hard actually)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure you did, but the point stands.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler was fired early in his career, so that doesn't mean much.

EDIT ~ WTF


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ziggler sucks to be honest. I mean, he was a male cheerleader for the love of god. I can't get behind him knowing just how bad he sucked with the Spirit Squad.

I can get used to Morrison. Not one of my favorites, but he has potential to be somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pretty sure they still have jobs within the company. That point stands.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Badass servers seem to be in action again tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BADASS TIME MASHEEN SERVERS~!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Pime Taradox.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eye C Ded Peepull


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wrestling Forum 
Brought to you by
Motorcycles: Prices, Specs and Classifieds ATV Reviews, Videos and News
New Posts Search Rules Staff FAQ Log Out

Search Forums

Advanced Search
Quick Links
Latest Posts
Mark Forums Read
Open Buddy List
User Control Panel
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
My Profile
Who's Online
Go to Page...
UPCOMING EVENTS HEADER 
WWE Extreme Rules
June 7, 2009


* BET

* RESULTS

TNA Sacrifice
May 24, 2009


* BET

* RESULTS

WWE Judgment Day
May 17, 2009


* BET

* RESULTS

WWE Backlash
April 26, 2009


* BET

* RESULTS

TNA Lockdown
April 19, 2009


* BET

* RESULTS

WWE Wrestlemania 25
April 5, 2009 

* BET

* RESULTS

ROH 7th Anniversary Show
March 21, 2009 

* BET

* RESULTS

TNA Destination X
March 15, 2009


* BET

* RESULTS

Go Back Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, E-Fed, Wrestling Videos, Women of Wrestling Forums > Non-Wrestling Forums > Word Games & Trivia
Reload this Page Tell The Truth
Reply 
Page 474 of 474 « First < 374	424	464	465	466	467	468	469	470	471	472	473 474 
Thread Tools 
Search this Thread 
Rating: Thread Rating: 2 votes, 4.50 average. 
View First Unread View First Unread
Old Today, 12:14 AM #4731 (permalink)
Pyro™
The King of Late Night

Pyro™'s Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Liberty City
Posts: 30,941
Credits: 321,943,948.88
Pyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
Morrison and Ziggler blow, no thanks. I said I wanted good talent.
__________________


Credit: Razor
Pyro™ is online now Add to Pyro™'s Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Pyro™
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Pyro™
Find More Posts by Pyro™
Add Pyro™ to Your Buddy List
Old Today, 12:15 AM #4732 (permalink)
Hailsabin
Swords, Dragons, & Diet Coke

Hailsabin's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Hollywood, California
Posts: 5,392
Credits: 1,300,028,953.35
Hailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
I laughed. (pretty hard actually)
__________________
(KingCrash)

All Great Things Come From Hollywood
Hailsabin is offline Add to Hailsabin's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Hailsabin
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Hailsabin
Find More Posts by Hailsabin
Add Hailsabin to Your Buddy List
Old Today, 12:16 AM #4733 (permalink)
Pyro™
The King of Late Night

Pyro™'s Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Liberty City
Posts: 30,941
Credits: 321,943,948.88
Pyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
I'm sure you did, but the point stands.
__________________


Credit: Razor
Pyro™ is online now Add to Pyro™'s Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Pyro™
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Pyro™
Find More Posts by Pyro™
Add Pyro™ to Your Buddy List
Old Today, 12:18 AM #4734 (permalink)
Pyro™
The King of Late Night

Pyro™'s Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Liberty City
Posts: 30,941
Credits: 321,943,948.88
Pyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the TruthPyro™ Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
Dolph Ziggler was fired early in his career, so that doesn't mean much.

EDIT ~ WTF
__________________


Credit: Razor
Pyro™ is online now Add to Pyro™'s Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Pyro™
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Pyro™
Find More Posts by Pyro™
Add Pyro™ to Your Buddy List
Old Today, 12:18 AM #4735 (permalink)
will94
We Started This Op'ra Sh!t

will94's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2003
Location: Dalton, GA
Posts: 7,097
Credits: 110,160,448.32
will94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
Ziggler sucks to be honest. I mean, he was a male cheerleader for the love of god. I can't get behind him knowing just how bad he sucked with the Spirit Squad.

I can get used to Morrison. Not one of my favorites, but he has potential to be somewhat entertaining.
__________________


TWO TIMES BITCHES!
will94 is online now Add to will94's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
will94
View Public Profile
Send a private message to will94
Find More Posts by will94
Add will94 to Your Buddy List
Old Today, 12:19 AM #4736 (permalink)
Hailsabin
Swords, Dragons, & Diet Coke

Hailsabin's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Hollywood, California
Posts: 5,392
Credits: 1,300,028,953.35
Hailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the TruthHailsabin Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
Pretty sure they still have jobs within the company. That point stands.
__________________
(KingCrash)

All Great Things Come From Hollywood
Hailsabin is offline Add to Hailsabin's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Hailsabin
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Hailsabin
Find More Posts by Hailsabin
Add Hailsabin to Your Buddy List
Old Today, 12:21 AM #4737 (permalink)
will94
We Started This Op'ra Sh!t

will94's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2003
Location: Dalton, GA
Posts: 7,097
Credits: 110,160,448.32
will94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truthwill94 Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
Badass servers seem to be in action again tonight.
__________________


TWO TIMES BITCHES!
will94 is online now Add to will94's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
will94
View Public Profile
Send a private message to will94
Find More Posts by will94
Add will94 to Your Buddy List
Old Today, 12:22 AM #4738 (permalink)
Derek
GOTO

Derek's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2004
Posts: 11,480
Credits: 271,617,834.34
Blog Entries: 4
Derek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the TruthDerek Posts in Tell the Truth

Default Re: Tell The Truth
BADASS TIME MASHEEN SERVERS~!!!!!!
__________________
"THE GREAT"

gif: KingCrash

Follow Me
Derek is online now Add to Derek's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Derek
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Derek
Find More Posts by Derek
Add Derek to Your Buddy List
View Blog
Unread Today, 12:28 AM #4739 (permalink)
Jim Coptafeel
The Eye in the Sky

Jim Coptafeel's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2008
Location: Reading your Mind
Posts: 2,785
Credits: 37,104,330,583.30
Blog Entries: 5
Jim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than youJim Coptafeel is better than you

Default Re: Tell The Truth
Pime Taradox.
__________________

.:media:inshalla.battle for the sun.pulp fiction ost.incredibad.dm megapost:.



Jim Coptafeel is offline Add to Jim Coptafeel's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Jim Coptafeel
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Jim Coptafeel
Find More Posts by Jim Coptafeel
Add Jim Coptafeel to Your Buddy List
View Blog
Unread Today, 12:33 AM #4740 (permalink)
WWF
ORLANDO MAGIC~!

WWF's Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Daytona Beach, Florida
Posts: 2,408
Credits: 6,020,101,284.95
WWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whoreWWF is a rep whore

Default Re: Tell The Truth
Eye C Ded Peepull
__________________

WWF is online now Add to WWF's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
WWF
View Public Profile
Send a private message to WWF
Visit WWF's homepage!
Find More Posts by WWF
Add WWF to Your Buddy List
Reply 
Page 474 of 474 « First < 374	424	464	465	466	467	468	469	470	471	472	473 474 

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »


Note:

Cancel Changes
Quick Reply
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Wrap [hide] tags around selected text
> 
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro, what are your thoughts on Jack Swagger? I think he's fuckin awesome. The fact that he was trained by "Dr. Death" Steve Williams doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I see what you did thur.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

wasnt me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Pyro, what are your thoughts on Jack Swagger? I think he's fuckin awesome. The fact that he was trained by "Dr. Death" Steve Williams doesn't hurt either.


Hate him, like everyone else. Can't stand his awful lisp, which in turn, affects his mic skills.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what about his ring skills


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagger is pretty great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

it does matter tho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not to me. If I cared about in ring I wouldn't have stopped watching.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

bro its been terrible in the ring too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You get the occasional great match, like HBK vs Undertaker. WWE hasn't had a good promo in like 10 years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I loved that promo. Foley had some great promos that summer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was an exageration.

Anyway, even if I cared about in ring, there's still no one I have any interest in to keep watching. The only wrestlers in the WWE I like are Christian and Jericho, and I don't like them to a high extreme like I've done with other wrestlers in the past, which means it's pointless to keep going on with it regardless.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

heres a good one


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's going to get an Emmy for that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I regret not ordering Extreme Rules. Typical, I don't order the event, and it's good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It was an exageration.
> 
> Anyway, even if I cared about in ring, there's still no one I have any interest in to keep watching. The only wrestlers in the WWE I like are Christian and Jericho, and I don't like them to a high extreme like I've done with other wrestlers in the past, which means it's pointless to keep going on with it regardless.


Only reason I watch is because I'm a fan of wrestling I guess.

Havent watched ECW in a year. 
Havent watched SD for about 8 months. Catch small pieces that I might wanna see on youtube.
Only watch Raw. And that show's been terrible.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i havent watched a full episode of smackdown since 1999


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I watch Smackdown every week and I enjoy the show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

id rather watch old El Hijo Del Santo matches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I watch Smackdown every week and I enjoy the show.


Small part of the reason I don't watch it is because I'm normally working friday nights. 

Funny though, a 10 year old kid at work (son of a co-worker), watches SD at work all the time. And he comes to me asking me typical 10 year old kayfabe questions.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good for you.


edit- Little kids at live shows can be entertaining. They fucking love Cena and get defensive whenever some smark in the crowd says he sucks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's the questions he's asked me:

-Who can beat the Undertaker?
-You know who could of beat Andre The Giant? I think Undertaker could of.
-Do you like Edge? I wish they would fire him.
-Do you think CM Punk will go to the Hall of Fame if he wins one more MITB?

There's more, I'm just forgetting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

vader could have beaten andre

(imo)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge used to be in my top 5 or 6 favourite wrestlers and even I'm beginning to wish they'd fire him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

-Michelle McCool 
-Probably 
-He fucked your mom
-Are you fucking retarded?


I'm not a fan of little kids, tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Edge used to be in my top 5 or 6 favourite wrestlers and even I'm beginning to wish they'd fire him.


He's fuckin sucked for quite some time now.

Roughly since 1998 or so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah. He used to be good until he had 3 or 4 cheap ass title reigns and the novelty wore off. Then they wouldn't make him a real champion and insisted on having him win and then lose the title every other month.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea, the little bastard annoys the fuck out of me.

-What if CM Punk cashes in MITB for the womens title? You know he can do that because they said he can challenge for any title.

I kinda just walked away from him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I lost intereste in him when they had him lose the title and win the other title in the same night.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If only Derek was booking the shows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I was booking the shows Paul "THE GREAT" Wright would be holding all the titles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm betting 10 to 1 odds that Edge will win the title at GAB (or whatever the next PPV is), rendering Punk's second title reign meaningless which will then force the WWE to have Punk win the MITB for a third time, thinking that that's the best way to make him credible instead of just turning him into a real main eventer this time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The next ppv is THE BASH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still like Edge. His title reigns just annoy me because it doesn't establish him as one of the more dominant heels in recent memory. Triple H's long heel title reign did establish him as that. (Although it was boring as hell, and he tried to hard to be like Ric Flair during 2003 or during the course of Evolution for that matter.)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE BASH

Truth- Mick Foley is doing a voice on Squidbillies as a character that makes fun of Hogan.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

God knows why they gave Punk the case again.

His title run last year was terrible. He never shows any charisma - he just goes out there, wrestles his match, and goes home. Like it's an Indy Circuit. No impact or emotion or anything. Probably why the fans were pissed when he won the case at Mania (MVP should have won).

edit THE BASH


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I liked Edge better when he was A VAMPIRE


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

punk should just come out with track marks down his arm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

VAMPIRES


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

shut up seb said:


> God knows why they gave Punk the case again.
> 
> His title run last year was terrible. He never shows any charisma - he just goes out there, wrestles his match, and goes home. Like it's an Indy Circuit. No impact or emotion or anything. Probably why the fans were pissed when he won the case at Mania (MVP should have won).
> 
> edit THE BASH


You are correct (except that Christian should have won. He was far and away the best in that match, and it's what the fans actually WANTED). 

But Punk beats Hardy, in any event. No comparison there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GANGREL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

shut up seb said:


> God knows why they gave Punk the case again.
> 
> His title run last year was terrible. He never shows any charisma - *he just goes out there, wrestles his match, and goes home.* Like it's an Indy Circuit. No impact or emotion or anything. Probably why the fans were pissed when he won the case at Mania (MVP should have won).


You just described nearly all the younger rising faces. Seriously, him, Kofi, Bourne, Morrison. They show little personality as faces and that fact will mean that they'll all reach a glass ceiling in terms of being over that they can't break through unless they show some personality.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> You just described nearly all the younger rising faces. Seriously, him, Kofi, Bourne, Morrison. They show little personality as faces and that fact will mean that they'll all reach a glass ceiling in terms of being over that they can't break through unless they show some personality.


JACK SWAGGER


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

pyro do you like or hate cm punk i cant remember


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> JACK SWAGGER


I said faces.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I said faces.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> pyro do you like or hate cm punk i cant remember


I don't really "hate" him (by the standards I usually have for that word. Jeff Hardy, Morrison, Rey, Batista, Orton etc) but I don't like him and he does absolutely nothing for me. 

However, him being the champion does not upset me, and at this point, a reign from him would be more preferable than the typical Edge reign, or Jeff Hardy. Granted, Edge will no doubt get the title again anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DR. DEATH

He neds to go back to Japan. There's some guys over there that need to get dropped on their heads.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> You are correct (except that Christian should have won. He was far and away the best in that match, and it's what the fans actually WANTED).
> 
> But Punk beats Hardy, in any event. No comparison there.


Christian is already an established star though. Winning would have really launched MVP's career. With Christian, just move him to Smackdown! and put him in a feud with Edge, and he's good to go.

Hardy is atrocious btw. I haven't seen the ladder match last night but I bet it was either a spotfest, or just plain bad.



Derek said:


> You just described nearly all the younger rising faces. Seriously, him, Kofi, Bourne, Morrison. They show little personality as faces and that fact will mean that they'll all reach a glass ceiling in terms of being over that they can't break through unless they show some personality.


Yeah i'll agree with this. MVP is the only one who has a chance of really getting over.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> DR. DEATH
> 
> He neds to go back to Japan. There's some guys over there that need to get dropped on their heads.


If he can still do a backdrop driver then I'm confident that he can have at least a ****1/2 match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ agreed. 

MVP is falling into the same category. Comes out all happy and smiling.

Its like the difference between heels and faces is that faces take prozac.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I also heard 'Bug' Dave Batista beat Randy Orton in 6 minutes and won the title.

Awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And apparently he did it while being injured. I think he was borrowing Triple H's shovel for the night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't really "hate" him (by the standards I usually have for that word. Jeff Hardy, Morrison, Rey, Batista, Orton etc) but I don't like him and he does absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> However, him being the champion does not upset me, and at this point, a reign from him would be more preferable than the typical Edge reign, or Jeff Hardy. Granted, Edge will no doubt get the title again anyway.


I thought I remembered you hating the joe/punk matches or some such shit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Christian is already an established star though. Winning would have really launched MVP's career. With Christian, just move him to Smackdown! and put him in a feud with Edge, and he's good to go.
> 
> Hardy is atrocious btw. I haven't seen the ladder match last night but I bet it was either a spotfest, or just plain bad.


It could've, but after jobbing him out for 6 months straight and having a bad face turn that saw him lose whatever entertainment value he did have, I don't think he deserved to win it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek said:


> And apparently he did it while being injured. I think he was borrowing Triple H's shovel for the night.


BERRIED



Pyro™ said:


> It could've, but after jobbing him out for 6 months straight and having a bad face turn that saw him lose whatever entertainment value he did have, I don't think he deserved to win it.


I would have been satisfied with either MVP or Christian. I felt MVP was a little more appropriate, though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> I thought I remembered you hating the joe/punk matches or some such shit


I do hate them, they're my least favourite matches. But I still dismiss anything in the Indies. That's another company alltogether, one that I don't pay attention to. 

I'll put it this way, I have a moderate dislike of Punk. I don't like him, he doesn't excite me, but I don't start foaming at the mouth like a rabid barking dog when he comes out like I do when Orton and etc appears.

EDIT ~ I wouldn't have minded him winning at 24, that was the time it was appropriate.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

they suck so i dont blame you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're the first person I've ever heard say that besides me. Refreshing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

its a good match b/c its an hour


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flair/Steamboat is the only hour long match I've ever seen that was done in such a way that excitement was maintained from bell to bell. Every other one is just flat and dull. Flair and Steamboat were probably the only ones who could maintain wrestling that pace for 60 minutes, the other ones that do it spend 3/4's of it on the mat basically taking a nap so they don't need an oxygen mask at the end of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only one I've seen the full version of was their third match. 

They promoted the match by saying there would be no time limit and the match goes maybe a half hour.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've witnessed dozens of Ric Flair matches that are an hour long that are like that. That's why he's the fuckin man. The only person that can make an hour draw seem awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've seen a few awesome All Japan matches that are 40-50 minutes but I don't think I've seen an hour one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a Kawada/Kobashi match on a best of disc that is an hour draw. Big Dave gave it 5 stars.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

idr it. I've prob seen it tho. It's impossible for me to keep track of all the Kawada/Misawa/Kobashi/Taue combination matches. I'm watching a "Dr. Death" Steve Williams vs. Kobashi match that 46 minutes long and will prob be 5 atm.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I might not remember that particular match, but I do know that nobody took the Backdrop Driver like Kobashi.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is their most famous one I think. Kobashi's first attempt @ the Triple Crown


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's so sick :lmao

I remember that match. Fuckin great


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He totally needs to do that to everybody in Dragon Gate. Those fuckers won't sell, DROP THEM ON THEIR FUCKING HEADS AND MAKE THEM SELL.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Big Dave owns.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> He totally needs to do that to everybody in Dragon Gate. Those fuckers won't sell, DROP THEM ON THEIR FUCKING HEADS AND MAKE THEM SELL.


one good way to make people sell moves is to actually hurt them


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People who wrestle in Japan must have spines made out of adamantium.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They do plenty of neck stretches, but I'm pretty sure Kobashi is indestructible. 

The guy beat cancer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Plenty of people beat cancer tho. Piper did and he looks like a pregnant man. Not saying it's easy, but you know..

Stretching the neck must do wonders if they can get dropped like that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

None of them ever got hurt either. They're all still wrestling and in great shape for their age. Must know how to wrestle.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not all are in great shape. Kobashi and Muthoh (Great Muta) have done so many moonsaults that their knees barely work. 

Yoshihiro Takayama was in several really stiff matches and as a result suffered a stroke that kept him out for 2 years. Of course, his face was already fucked up courtesy of Don frye.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was talking about the 4 all Japan guys and their necks mainly


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

didnt someone get his FACE BROKEN one time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, well yeah they never seemed to get hurt. At least not hurt enough to keep them out for any extended period of time.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Deader than a can of spam.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

deader than chris benoit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deader than Jeff Hardy's world title reign.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup Ben. You seen WEC 41 yet?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

faber


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mike Brown only won that fight because he was able to break Faber's hand on his head :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I saw it Nick. Solid event, wish I'd streamed it now :/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

brown's beard broke faber's hand, not his head, imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That beard was pretty epic. Has more charisma than Brown does


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the beard got it's own magazine cover shoot + in-depth interview.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If he's not rocking that beard next fight i'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey everybody


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Josie said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hey Kylie.

Taker, your sig is over the 700KB limit. You;ll have to remove either the gif or the banner.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Gorgeous Girl is here at last.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KYLIE!!!   

Plz access MSN asap


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Gorgeous Girl is here at last.


*Oh thanks.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Oh thanks.*


You're hawt and you know it. Don't need me to remind you 

sup *Seabs*?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just chillin atm. You?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I hate my internet :\


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Seabs said:


> *Hey Kylie.*


Hi Seabs.  How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Gorgeous Girl is here at last.


Where? :$

How are you Jimmy?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> KYLIE!!!
> 
> Plz access MSN asap


BEN!!! 

I guess I could do that...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Just chillin atm. You?*


Playing some Assassins Creed atm.



Aussie said:


> Where? :$
> 
> How are you Jimmy?


On my computer screen. 
Although, I wish she were in my arms :side:

I'm spectacular (obv). Feeling even better.
How are you?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Seabs.  How are you?


*Fine, ta. Yourself?*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Could? Awww you know you want to


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* STFU Ben.

Hey everyone else *


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey everyone.

I nearly killed myself with a hedgetrimmer...

'twas JOYful


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Lexie, how are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * STFU Ben.
> 
> Hey everyone else *


Hi Lexie 
How are you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexielicious said:


> * STFU Ben.
> 
> Hey everyone else *


Well, hello to you too. Can't say I've missed your presence.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I'm great. I finally got my brand-new computer Jim.  But at the same time, my laptop crashed, so I had to take it to the store to get it fixed up. 

So will be a while until I can get on MSN.  *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Well, hello to you too. Can't say I've missed your presence.


Well I did, so that more than amkes up for it.

That's fantastic Lexie. 
That's okay. We (well...Kylie, Jez and I) look forward to having you back online soon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I nearly killed myself with a hedgetrimmer...
> 
> 'twas JOYful


If that was yet another attempt on your life then you failed miserably yet again. If it wasn't intentional then you still fail for almost killing yourself


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Lexie, ignore me again and i'm gonna cut your fuckin head off and not ask where you're headed off to because you're not worth the breath.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* HAI NICK. *


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> If that was yet another attempt on your life then you failed miserably yet again. If it wasn't intentional then you still fail for almost killing yourself


I'm the damned Tim White of this forum! (Hopes to god someone gets that reference)

I was doing the hedge, my baby brother ran out, I moved to try and get him, cut through the electric wire and electrocuted myself!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Hey Lexie, ignore me again and i'm gonna cut your fuckin head off and not ask where you're headed off to because you're not worth the breath.


obvious troll needs to simmer down before he stoops to ******* levels.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lexielicious said:


> * HAI NICK. *


Hai Lexie  How're you?

PS, i may have been a little hasty with that last post :argh: 

Hey fuck off jimmy, save it because i'm not going to listen to you when i talk shit to Lexie


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Jez? Are u serious? :lmao 




Hai Lexie  How're you?

PS, i may have been a little hasty with that last post :argh:

Click to expand...

 Trolls  You don't know the word 'patience', do you? *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Patience? Nah not really. I'm kinda like that hyperactive toddler screaming in the supermarket after his mum's attention because he wants a chocolate.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexielicious said:


> * I'm great. I finally got my brand-new computer Jim.  But at the same time, my laptop crashed, so I had to take it to the store to get it fixed up.
> 
> So will be a while until I can get on MSN.  *


It's overly complicated to go download MSN for that computer right 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Well I did, so that more than amkes up for it.
> 
> That's fantastic Lexie.
> That's okay. We (well...Kylie, Jez and I) look forward to having you back online soon.


amkes?



Sticksy said:


> If that was yet another attempt on your life then you failed miserably yet again. If it wasn't intentional then you still fail for almost killing yourself


:lmao



Sticksy said:


> Hey Lexie, ignore me again and i'm gonna cut your fuckin head off and not ask where you're headed off to because you're not worth the breath.





Lexielicious said:


> * HAI NICK. *


:lmao



Craig said:


> I'm the damned Tim White of this forum! (Hopes to god someone gets that reference)
> 
> I was doing the hedge, my baby brother ran out, I moved to try and get him, cut through the electric wire and electrocuted myself!


Tim White was actually entertaining, and paid to be laughed at.

Nice electrical safety you have - ever heard of a cut-off switch??


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Hey fuck off jimmy, save it because i'm not going to listen to you when i talk shit to Lexie


You don't listen to me when you're not talking shit about lexie. In fact, you don't listen to me full stop. 



Lexielicious said:


> * Jez? Are u serious? :lmao
> 
> Trolls  You don't know the word 'patience', do you? *


Of course not. I'm never srs. :side:
Well...Kylie and I miss you. 

Of course he doesn't. His vocab is rather limited.
Sports and insults, rly.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Patience? Nah not really. I'm kinda like that hyperactive toddler screaming in the supermarket after his mum's attention because he wants a chocolate.


* WUT U TRYIN TO SAY BITCH :side: 



Stone Cold sXe said:



It's overly complicated to go download MSN for that computer right 

Click to expand...

Well, no. I just need a Live link. :lmao 

Truth: Watching House season 5.  




Of course he doesn't. His vocab is rather limited.
Sports and insults, rly.

Click to expand...

You forgot innocence, young, etc  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Got to love marks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bitch? Why the hate Lexie? :side:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> You don't listen to me when you're not talking shit about lexie. In fact, you don't listen to me full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, not true. They just happen to be the things i excel in ;D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> *
> Well, no. I just need a Live link. :lmao
> 
> Truth: Watching House season 5.
> ...


Good show. 

Good point, duly noted. 



Sticksy said:


> Hey, not true. They just happen to be the things i excel in ;D


* The *only* things


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Bitch? Why the hate Lexie? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, not true. They just happen to be the things i excel in ;D


* Noone's hating, silly silly Nick.  *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I think you just channeled Sabby for a minute, Lexie.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* orly~~ *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexielicious said:


> *Well, no. I just need a Live link. :lmao
> 
> Truth: Watching House season 5.  *


www.live.com 

Nice. Trying to self-diagnose are we?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> * The *only* things


Hey go fuck yourself. <- easier than being verbose and pretentious like you 



Lexielicious said:


> * Noone's hating, silly silly Nick.  *


Fair enough. Hope you like that rep comment :argh:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nick Jericho?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * orly~~ *


Yeah. Her post in the rants a few months ago saying "silly, silly boys." Your post reminded me of that 



Sticksy said:


> Hey go fuck yourself. <- easier than being verbose and pretentious like you


My grandeur manner of discourse is testament to my precocious nature. :side:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Nick, i'm so tempted to post that random/creepy rep comment. :argh: *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Go ahead, i don't mind


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> * Nick, i'm so tempted to post that random/creepy rep comment. :argh: *


Lexie, haul your cute ass onto meebo.com

And post the rep comment. this thread could do with some laffs.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm only here for the Lexie.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Harsh AMP.... Harsh


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*



I feel so untouched, and I want you so much, that I just can't resist you, it's not enough to say that I miss you. I feel so untouched right now, need you so much somehow, I can't forget you, I've gone crazy from the moment I met you 

Click to expand...

wat @ Jez *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm here for the AMP


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexielicious said:


> *
> 
> wat @ Jez *


It's probably a song lyric.
Either that or he read my emails....


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm @ Jim

fpalm @ Lexie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It is a song lyric


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

FML..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice thread killing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fair enough


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CM Punk saved planet earth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He did? Because I thought that he just cashed in on Hardy, won the title, pissed off Hardy fans, and left a handful of morons saying that he really isn't heel.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Yeh but in his spare time, he saved planet earth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn. You'd think the WWE would have jumped all over that kind of publicity.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

they only pick up on negative publicity these days


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

True. God damn media.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn it, I just found out Batista is injured.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It remains to see how serious though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It'd be extremely curious that they'd put the strap on an injured man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And have said injured man win the title in 7 minutes.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

"THE ANIMAL"


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Dead Thread


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*YES THEN CHAVO*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sgt. Peter


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The lady killer.

What's the story, morning glory?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just imagined in my head that this video was about a Hardy mark on this board (not a specific one, just generic) reacting to Punk cashing in on Jeff and it just became the most hilarious thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keyboard Cat waits pretty patiently in that video


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The wait made me more satisfied, I maintained anticipation.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> The lady killer.
> 
> What's the story, morning glory?


Not much, you?

(great album, btw)



WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Keyboard Cat waits pretty patiently in that video


I enjoy his casual approach to being a musician.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Either that one or this one is my favorite


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm pretty good, greg.


By the way, i loved ER last night. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As funny as her reaction is, I'm a hardcore Christian so I can sympathise with that reaction finding out your kid didn't believe in god.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Was that sarcasm from Pyro?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What would you do without Keyboard Cat? 

Hey people.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The idea of god is hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW E. Dangerously said:


> Was that sarcasm from Pyro?


No, not really. 

If I had a kid that didn't believe, I'd be disappointed although I wouldn't flip out and take away his presents. You can't tell your kids how to live, although I can kinda understand how she feels. You don't want to think your kids going to hell. It'd be nerveracking for a person of faith.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't associate George Carlin fans w/ hardcore Christians


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't mean hardcore like those idiots who wave signs in the street, I mean I'm very adamant on the actual belief system.

I don't have to agree with Carlins view on death to know that he's fucking hilarious and was a complete genius.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So i hear God doesn't like bad people...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

God sure doesn't like Jeff Harvey, that's for sure.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The weather outside is weather.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just fucked up my cell phone. I forget to take it out my pocket when I played Badminton. Idiot.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

god dislikes crystal meth addicts so his distaste for Jeff is understandable


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

FUTURAMA IS BACK FOR 13 NEW EPISODES!

YIPEE!!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

a ha ha


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I was watching a show called Gladiators 2000, which was a kid's spin off of American Gladiators. Now, here's the funniest part. One of the co-hosts was Ryan "Friggin" Seacrest. I was laughing my ass of when I saw him on the show. He was about 20 during the show, since it was in the mid 90's. But still, it was priceless.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Eveny Screwd said:


> *god dislikes crystal meth addicts* so his distaste for Jeff is understandable


who doesn't?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

have to admit, not finding keyboard cat funny.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Motherfucking Seacrest is everywhere.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWF said:


> Motherfucking Seacrest is everywhere.


That show is from 15 years ago and I don't even remember it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seacrest fucking produces a shit load of shows.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

HOLY SHIT the Ashes to Ashes season finale was epic.

As in Epic beyond anything I have ever seen before, I mean like epic on the most epic scale possible...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

edit- >_<


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

tmwtp


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey the lady killer guess what


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

sigh, what?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you're a piece a garbage and im gonna end youre fuckin career


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

nah you'll just fold like a cheap suit.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I liked you better when I knew you as KIMBO, the guy who appeared in the DVD thread like once a month and made a really good post.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No more Samoan Spikes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Craig said:


> I liked you better when I knew you as KIMBO, the guy who appeared in the DVD thread like once a month and made a really good post.


Then ************************ got shut down


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

no more jibberish


bar the Great 'great' Khali


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> no more jibberish
> 
> 
> bar the Great 'great' Khali


Well he'd spoke English a few weeks back anyway

Truth: Still marking 2 hours after Ashes To Ashes ended..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> No more Samoan Spikes.


He will be doing some Samoan Spikes in TNA very soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd rather see him back in All Japan.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It looks like he failed his third wellness test. I believe he is the first person to do that. If it is true, then he has nobody to blame but himself. One thing is for sure, you won't see him in the WWE again for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

HES FAT


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*****


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'LL MAKE HIM BLEED


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know, I'm acctually gonna really miss Tommy Dreamer, the man truely loves the buisness:

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/extremerules/2009/june8-14/10442908


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HE'S FAT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's not officially retired yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont know how anyone can miss tommy dreamer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

i push miracle whips.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

$599 USD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey guys.


sup..


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

hey aussie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> sup..


Hi Gord. Just working at the moment. How about you?



The Lady Killer said:


> hey aussie


Hey Greg. How are you?



the king of kings said:


> Hi Aussie.


Hi Reid, how are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm doing pretty good, thanks.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Holaaaaa


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm good. got a sunburn from working outside though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Jim, how are you.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Helloooo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Hey Hey~!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Hey Jim, how are you.


Half asleep.
How r u?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey JBWinner, WWF and BKB. 



Pyro™ said:


> I'm doing pretty good, thanks.


I'm glad you're doing well. 



the king of kings said:


> I'm good. got a sunburn from working outside though.


Ouch hope the sunburn isn't too bad. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hello


How are you Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> How are you Jimmy?


I'm in a Koala-esque mood, my dear.
Incredibly sleepy, a teeny bit hungry and extremely lazy.
I think my bed/the couch is going to be my tree for the day (so to speak). 

How are you? Work not treating you too tough, I hope.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Half asleep.
> How r u?


Good. Tired but good.



Aussie said:


> Hey JBWinner, WWF and BKB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, just a little red. Working without a shirt on didn't help.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey JBWinner, WWF and BKB.


Hey. 

How are you today?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hiya Aussie.



Killswitch said:


> HEY!!!


Motherfuckin' Killswitch. Sup?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WWF said:


> Motherfuckin' Killswitch. Sup?


After a long day of school and work finally taking a load off, you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm in a Koala-esque mood, my dear.
> Incredibly sleepy, a teeny bit hungry and extremely lazy.
> I think my bed/the couch is going to be my tree for the day (so to speak).
> 
> How are you? Work not treating you too tough, I hope.


Can we swap places please? I'd much rather be spending the day in bed. 

I've been better but I'll live. Work is fine thanks just taking it easy.



Killswitch said:


> HEY!!!


HI!!!



the king of kings said:


> Good. Tired but good.
> 
> Nope, just a little red. Working without a shirt on didn't help.


Well that's alright. Remember, sunscreen is your friend.



BKB Star. said:


> Hey.
> 
> How are you today?


Ok thanks mate, how about you?



WWF said:


> Hiya Aussie.


How's it going mate?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just done nothing all day. Was gonna go to a friend's house, but he wasn't home. Recently woke up after like a 4 hour nap. 

Today was shit.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie! Aussie! Aussie!



WWF said:


> Just done nothing all day. Was gonna go to a friend's house, but he wasn't home. Recently woke up after like a 4 hour nap.
> 
> Today was shit.


I wish my day was as relaxing as yours - it would have been nice after a weekend of no sleep.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Ok thanks mate, how about you?


Lazy day. I plan on actually getting up and getting some food soon though.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Tomorrow is my last full day of High School.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Everyone is having a lazy day except me. :$



Killswitch said:


> Aussie! Aussie! Aussie!


Oi! Oi! Oi!

(Sorry I'm an Aussie, it's a force of habit. )

Switch!!!!! <33333


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Can we swap places please? I'd much rather be spending the day in bed.
> 
> I've been better but I'll live. Work is fine thanks just taking it easy.


Well obviously 
Sounds like a good plan. Don't work too hard. 



Killswitch said:


> Truth: Tomorrow is my last full day of High School.


Good times, good times.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll try not to Jim.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'll try not to Jim.




Much <3.
Probably time for me to make breakfast.
Crepes, ahoy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My first day at high school was 9 fucking 11. 

Not so good times.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My battery is low
Just so you know
We're going to a place nearby
Gotta go


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey EGame. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Much <3.
> Probably time for me to make breakfast.
> Crepes, ahoy!


<33333 

Yum crepes. Send some this way plz. :$



Pyro™;7325919 said:


> My first day at high school was 9 fucking 11.
> 
> Not so good times.


Shit of all days to start high school.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> My first day at high school was 9 fucking 11.
> 
> Not so good times.


Wow. Must've sucked really hard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hey EGame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, it wasn't my REAL first day but I consider it my first day considering I was only at my original high school a week and never really got started with it. They didn't offer the programs I needed so I transferred and then I was there for the remainder.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tony!!! 



Pyro™ said:


> Well, to be fair, it wasn't my REAL first day but I consider it my first day considering I was only at my original high school a week and never really got started with it. They didn't offer the programs I needed so I transferred and then I was there for the remainder.


Well if you transferred then it still counts as your first day. Still, either way you look at it that's probably the one day a lot of people would want to forget.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TAKE ME ON THE FLOOR


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Tony!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you transferred then it still counts as your first day. Still, either way you look at it that's probably the one day a lot of people would want to forget.


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. I don't count my first high school as part of my high school days since I never really did anything there. It's almost like somebody getting a tryout match in the WWE and then never signing a deal. If you want to look at it that way. :side:

Yeah, it sucked. My mother wasn't around news all day as she was doing labor out by the countryside that morning and she didn't believe me when I first told her. Needless to say she was shocked when I turned on the tv...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> TAKE ME ON THE FLOOR


ya you kill me, you kill me, you kill me, with your touch.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ya you kill me, you kill me, you kill me, with your touch.


good song. Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh. Umaga gets released, Batista is out, Vickie quits, and Trips is back.

Thanks for making my job easy WWE.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> good song. Sup?


I was actually listening to it as I posted that, tbs.

notta thing though. Just listened to the entire album. Check out In Another Life from it. I enjoyed it the first time, bout to listen again.

Supwitchu?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much. did a little bit of study but now i'm procrastinating like i always do


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Vickie quit for real, or is it just a storyline?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure she's completely done.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Ugh. Umaga gets released, Batista is out, Vickie quits, and Trips is back.
> 
> Thanks for making my job easy WWE.


Don't forget the MITB situation and the 3 hour Raw next week with all the world titles being defended.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was talking about just today, but those things certainely dont help.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MITB happened yesterday, it doesn't make much difference. Plus the Raw announcement was tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody is talking about next week yet.

Hell, people are STILL talking about Kennedy getting released.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> I'm pretty sure she's completely done.


That's pretty fantastic.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd like to think there will be a title change on RAW next week in that 3-for-all thing. Most likely for the vacated WWE Title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does that really surprise you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw just lost its best heel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Does that really surprise you?


Yeah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'd like to think there will be a title change on RAW next week in that 3-for-all thing. Most likely for the vacated WWE Title.


Punk will retain, Triple H and Christian will win their titles back.



> Yeah.


It's my fault :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait, next week's a three hour RAW? The fuck? They have a PPV every three weeks anyway. Why do they need three hour RAWs thrown in there?

At least I have this to cheer me up from WWE's current fail.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It's my fault :$


Its not really a problem, suprisingly people haven't been starting flame wars.

And somebody reported a post complaining about somebody's sig when there was absolutely nothing wrong with it. These people are getting dumber by the day.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Its not really a problem, suprisingly people haven't been starting flame wars.
> 
> And somebody reported a post complaining about somebody's sig when there was absolutely nothing wrong with it. *These people are getting dumber by the day.*


How about you shut down the WWE section for a few hours? 
If only for the laffs, tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It'd make them shit brix.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I could, I probably would.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

btw, wat's all this fuss over youmanga?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

But then they would just invade the other sections.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Youmanga owned but was fired, Jim.



the king of kings said:


> But then they would just invade the other sections.


idk if they're quite that smart. Working out how to get to another part of the forum may be a bit much of a challenge.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ I sorta got that bit. Why was he fired?



the king of kings said:


> But then they would just invade the other sections.


Anything is already an incest/beastiality/brutality-fest, Rants is shit, TNA section is inbred, WoW section is full of idiots exclaiming 10/10~!, Merce wouldn't take any shit if they invaded the GFX section; Neither would booned or Kibondon in VGs. 80% of the WWE section posters are illiterate, so that rules out BTB and TDL. So aside from file exchange, that just leaves here.....oshhiiiiiiiiiiit. 

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

idk why he was fired. All the dirtsheets are full of shit. You have to wait for him to say something to find out for real.

They'd fit in with WoW anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess they realized the mistake they made in making him talk. How do you fix that? Fire the bitch.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How ya doing?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Aussie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hello again.


Don't leave and you won't have to keep re-introducing yourself.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WWF said:


> How ya doing?


Not bad thanks mate, how are you?



BKB Star. said:


> Hey Aussie.


Hey BKB.



Pyro™ said:


> Don't leave and you won't have to keep re-introducing yourself.


I needed lunch. :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sup .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Not bad thanks mate, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO EXCUSES! YOU'RE NEVER LEAVING AGAIN!































Until you have to. :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

on raw did they announce any matches for the ppv the bash?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BKB Star. said:


> sup .


Not much, just busy at work. You?



Pyro™ said:


> NO EXCUSES! YOU'RE NEVER LEAVING AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:$:$:$ I'm sowwy, I'll never do it again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hello again :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Not much, just busy at work. You?


Just washed/dried dishes. I hate not having a dishwasher. =/

sup soccer lover


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its football and i like a lot of sports so meh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's still soccer to me, damnit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't expect anything else from a Victorian tbh. Everyone up here knows that there's scum below the border


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Not much, just busy at work. You?
> 
> 
> 
> :$:$:$ I'm sowwy, I'll never do it again.


Good girl.  You are forgiven. 

Oh, I kid. Now I think I'm going off for a bit myself, gotta finish playing Assassins Creed. Strangely enough, I never completed the game, despite owning it, and knowing how it ends.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I wouldn't expect anything else from a Victorian tbh. Everyone up here knows that there's scum below the border


Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Zack Morris was just on Jimmy Fallon.

It owned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that. Good Shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> Oh no you didn't.


oh yeah, i went there


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pink & Blue = Win


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> oh yeah, i went there


This shit is on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Need a better shade of pink imo.

^ on like donkey kong? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WWF said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Good Shit.


Indeed. I cannot wait to see this reunion.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Need a better shade of pink imo.
> 
> ^ on like donkey kong? :side:


To quote the ALMIGHTY Sticksy...

fuck you


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Need a better shade of pink imo.
> 
> ^ on like donkey kong? :side:


I was gonna say like Donkey Kong, but I thought that'd come off extremely gay. Then again, you have the pink sig... :argh:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Derek. 



Sticksy said:


> hello again :side:


Hi Nick, how are you?



BKB Star. said:


> Just washed/dried dishes. I hate not having a dishwasher. =/
> 
> sup soccer lover


I know how you feel mate. 



Sticksy said:


> its football and i like a lot of sports so meh


*Soccer



Pyro™;7327151 said:


> Good girl.  You are forgiven.
> 
> Oh, I kid. Now I think I'm going off for a bit myself, gotta finish playing Assassins Creed. Strangely enough, I never completed the game, despite owning it, and knowing how it ends.


Now wait a sec....how come I feel guilty for leaving for an hour and now you're allowed to go?  



JSL said:


> hi


Hello.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWF said:


> To quote the ALMIGHTY Sticksy...
> 
> fuck you


go fuck yourself ;D



BKB Star. said:


> I was gonna say like Donkey Kong, but I thought that'd come off extremely gay. Then again, you have the pink sig... :argh:


Nothing wrong with pink. You prejudiced about the colour pink asshole? :side: I've got 3 sigs rotating atm anyway ;D



Derek said:


> CHILL THE FUCK OUT


Indeed



Aussie said:


> Hi Nick, how are you?
> 
> *Soccer


Alright, got work in an hour or so.

I don't want to insult you Kylie but continually calling football soccer will leave me no choice


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Nothing wrong with pink. You prejudiced about the colour pink asshole? :side: I've got 3 sigs rotating atm anyway ;D


Maybe. :side:

I swear 5/6 times your sig is Maryse, then sometimes it's Griffin or Faber. Bah, maybe I only notice Maryse. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I am the eye in the sky, looking at you. I can read your mind.
I am the maker of rules, dealing with fools. I can cheat you blind.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Mike I didn't see you post. :$ How are you?



Sticksy said:


> Alright, got work in an hour or so.
> 
> I don't want to insult you Kylie but continually calling football soccer will leave me no choice


Ah the life of a checkout chick. 

Nick you can insult me all you want my dear. It's still soccer. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I am the eye in the sky, looking at you. I can read your mind.
> I am the maker of rules, dealing with fools. I can cheat you blind.


Still lazing around Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Still lazing around Jimmy?


I'm thinking of you though, so it doesn't count. 

How are you Kylie?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Ah the life of a checkout chick.
> 
> Nick you can insult me all you want my dear. It's still soccer.


Well you get offended when i insult your AFL team so i wasn't exactly sure how you'd react  And its football


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm thinking of you though, so it doesn't count.
> 
> How are you Kylie?


Awwww  <33333

I'm ok thank you. Everyone's left the office so I'm on my own with a broken printer. :$ More of a reason to leave at 5 though. 



Sticksy said:


> Well you get offended when i insult your AFL team so i wasn't exactly sure how you'd react  And its football


Defending an asshole like Barry Hall without anything to back up your argument doesn't count as insulting.  And it's soccer.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> And its soccer


This is true.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

:side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Awwww  <33333
> 
> I'm ok thank you. Everyone's left the office so I'm on my own with a broken printer. :$ More of a reason to leave at 5 though.
> 
> ...


<3 u too.
And I recommend kicking the printer. *shrugs*
Might work.

Indeed it is. Anything planned for the evening?

Can't we all just get along, and we'll settle on calling it FootSoc? :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wasn't talking about Big Bad Bazza (who did nothing wrong, get harder hits in an U'6 game of rugby league ;D) i was talking about when me and Ben on MSN when you lost to the bombers i think it was 

Anyway, i'm out, later people

^ Why would i settle for that when i'm right 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I wasn't talking about Big Bad Bazza (who did nothing wrong, get harder hits in an U'6 game of rugby league ;D) i was talking about when me and Ben on MSN when you lost to the bombers i think it was
> 
> Anyway, i'm out, later people
> 
> ^ Why would i settle for that when i'm right 8*D


idc.
bye.
and because Kylie is obv more popular than you. And she would turn your own mother against you. Have fun sleeping outside. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> <3 u too.
> And I recommend kicking the printer. *shrugs*
> Might work.
> 
> ...


I did and I hurt my foot. 

I have a meeting tonight for the clothing company I work for. How about you?

Why would I want to compromise with Nick? 



Sticksy said:


> I wasn't talking about Big Bad Bazza (who did nothing wrong, get harder hits in an U'6 game of rugby league ;D) i was talking about when me and Ben on MSN when you lost to the bombers i think it was
> 
> Anyway, i'm out, later people
> 
> ^ Why would i settle for that when i'm right 8*D


I was pissed off because I sent Ben a text message asking him nicely not to mention the game and to mention it to you. He said that wasn't a problem and he'd never do anything like that when I was clearly pissed off because he knows how it feels. To come online and see that and you wonder why I was insulted?  That is why I told you both to go fuck yourselves.

See ya Nick.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I did and I hurt my foot.
> 
> I have a meeting tonight for the clothing company I work for. How about you?
> 
> Why would I want to compromise with Nick?


:sad: - Break out the Ice,Ice, baby. :side:

Take pics plz. 
I will be doing not much. All my friends have exams, there's shit all on the tele, so I may continue killing arabs and jumping off buildings or listen to Depeche Mode on loop for 5 hours.

Meet him half way, Little Miss Stubborn.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Mario Kart fuckin owns.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :sad: - Break out the Ice,Ice, baby. :side:
> 
> Take pics plz.
> I will be doing not much. All my friends have exams, there's shit all on the tele, so I may continue killing arabs and jumping off buildings or listen to Depeche Mode on loop for 5 hours.
> ...


I see what you did there.  I'd rather settle for a cuddle please. :$

We don't model the garments.  Your evening still sounds like fun either way. 

But I don't wanna.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Subtle, my dear, very subtle 
*cuddles*

:sad: - Not even for our regular MSN crew me?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, my cable is fucked up. Yay.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that mate. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Subtle, my dear, very subtle
> *cuddles*
> 
> :sad: - Not even for our regular MSN crew me?


Yeah I know. But I can get away with it with you. 

Well....I'll see what I can do. :$

Heading home now. See ya.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Yeah I know. But I can get away with it with you.
> 
> Well....I'll see what I can do. :$
> 
> Heading home now. See ya.


True 



Drive safe. See you later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Now wait a sec....how come I feel guilty for leaving for an hour and now you're allowed to go?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.


Don't feel guilty, I was joking around with you. 

See ya. 

Back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Truth - Bored.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think I can get bored considering my room is like a mini Blockbuster. :side:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> Truth: Mario Kart fuckin owns.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video...-mario-kart-wii-20th-june-taking-entries.html

Yes it does 

Jim Copped a feel of my ass last night.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> Jim Copped a feel of my ass last night.


8*D
..


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

seewhatididthar?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup ladies?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

sup WWF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much; contemplating going to bed. It's about 5 AM, but idk. 

You?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ma'am?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm at work doing fuck all. I was on the piss last night and now im farting like a trooper.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Farting owns. 8*D


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> seewhatididthar?


I took my eyes off you for a sec, and saw :side:



Josie said:


> ma'am?


wham? bam? thank ya'.....?



booned said:


> I'm at work doing fuck all. I was on the piss last night and now im farting like a trooper.


luvly.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

WE LIKE SPORTS AND DONT CARE WHO KNOWS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool Guys Don't Look At Explosions


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

TAKE A GOOD HARD LOOK AT THE MOTHERFUCKING BOAT


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Who said we're wack?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Take a look inside...it's my dick in a box.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

But then I walk in the room, hold my BOOMBOX high.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

IM ON SHROOOMS YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm headed to bed now. Talk to you later.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

laters


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

auf wiedersen.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

auf wiedersehen petrovic


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

dasvidanja komerade.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No fuckin German. Learnt it at school for four years and I never wanna see/hear it again.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

last bit was russian.
and yeah, I learnt it for 2 years (year 8/9). total waste of time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Awful language. Who the fuck needs three ways to say 'the'?

I practically failed German last year, so I would have believed the last one was German. =/ Teacher gave me a B+ on my report though. Think he knew I was giving it up and was just being nice.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Indeed. German is a shit language. Everything is back the front and upside down.

I aced German in Year 9. Fucking hilarious. Didn't do any study for the exams, and did practically shit all work that year and stil lgot 70% on the exam.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I did well in year 9 too. Got an A on the report and I actually earned it. Somewhat understood the perfekt tense, and the vocab stuck. I had a very good teacher than though, and I actually worked hard. I was just over it last year.

Anyway sup


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Ich hasse euch alle.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I have one(?) wat?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sweeden


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

BKB Star. said:


> I have one(?) wat?


hasse is hate.

He says "I hate you all"

'Sokay Jeff. We all <3 u.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> hasse is hate.
> 
> He says "I hate you all"
> 
> 'Sokay Jeff. We all <3 u.


That's right. Guter Junge.

The school system screwed me again.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> hasse is hate.
> 
> He says "I hate you all"
> 
> 'Sokay Jeff. We all <3 u.


I was close. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> That's right. Guter Junge.
> 
> The school system screwed me again.


Yay!
Don't patronise me :side:

:sad:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I've so failed German this year. Oh well.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

0118 999 8819 999 119 725-3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Should that mean something to me?*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Would if he hadn't put the extra 9 in the middle.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Should that mean something to me?*


Not unless you've seen IT Crowd.

EDIT: Oh yeah. Didn't realise.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah I googled it and all became clear.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been watching far too much of that show this afternoon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Never seen it.*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

:no:.

It's how I imagine the VS office would be.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*

I can almost guarantee it's not as good as what I'm watchng atm.*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Care to share?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Karl "Harchester United" Fletcher.*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

listening to t.i.'s new mixtape. is good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*et moi.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know I've never watched the IT Crowd, I really need to start..

The only problem being I compare all CHannel 4 comedies to Father Ted, so as such they all dissapoint.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

father ted seems like a terrible show.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eh, it's my favourite comedy show ever, I seriously can't pick any fault in it.

Hell the Christmas special is, along with The Cartoon Grinch and It's A Wonderful Life, my only required Christmas viewing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beN7FftWNCM


It's a shame the actor who played Ted died the day after they finished series 3


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i think fawlty towers is one of my favorite comedys


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Platt said:


> :no:.
> 
> It's how I imagine the VS office would be.


:lmao - Probably very accurate.



Craig said:


> Ya know I've never watched the IT Crowd, I really need to start..
> 
> The only problem being I compare all CHannel 4 comedies to Father Ted, so as such they all dissapoint.


You probably should watch it. It has the some of the appeal of Father Ted but it's much more contemporary.
And Moss is the single best character in a sitcom since Baldrick.



Josie said:


> i think fawlty towers is one of my favorite comedys


Indeed.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ooh... Fawlty Towers is probally my second favourite comedy, 12 episodes of pure brilliance.

My top 3 comedies

1. Father Ted
2. Fawlty Towers
3. Only Fools And Horses


EDIT: Well my main attraction to the IT crowd is that it has the same head writer as Father Ted, so I can understand if it would have that appeal.

That reminds me, I need to go see his new movie about an irish Famine themed theme park.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Blackadder is probably my favourite comedy sitcom.
Then Monty Python, then Young Ones.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

oh, little britian is on uktv, atm. winrar


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Allo Allo > Fawlty Towers, tbh


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Little Britain's first series was amazing, then it plummeted faster than... a really fast thing.

Don't even get me started on little Britain USA...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup people



Jim Coptafeel said:


> idc.
> bye.
> and because Kylie is obv more popular than you. And she would turn your own mother against you. Have fun sleeping outside. :side:


You raise a terrible point :hmm: 



Aussie said:


> I was pissed off because I sent Ben a text message asking him nicely not to mention the game and to mention it to you. *He said that wasn't a problem and he'd never do anything like that when I was clearly pissed off because he knows how it feels.* To come online and see that and you wonder why I was insulted?  That is why I told you both to go fuck yourselves.
> 
> See ya Nick.


:lmao :lmao :lmao I legit laughed at that. Seeing as Ben may or may not have said something about not mentioning the game (i don't remember) but as soon as i started mocking the loss he joined right in 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, little britain wasn't great after 1st season, never saw the usa one either.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> Little Britain's first series was amazing, then it plummeted faster than... a really fast thing.
> 
> Don't even get me started on little Britain USA...


Yeah. I didn't really get into Little Britain...
Little Britain Live was mildly amusing, but it all seemed either very black comedy or just very lame.



Sticksy said:


> Sup people
> You raise a terrible point :hmm:


;D

Shit effin all btw.
Wassup with u?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, got home from work not long ago.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Allo Allo > Fawlty Towers, tbh


Do you have any opinions that aren't garbage?

Fawlty Towers and Blackadder are the best comedy shows of all time. One of my favourites was 2DTV.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao - I must have skipped past that post. 
Ben, don't be a twat. How the fuck can you think 'Allo Allo is better than one of the most widely acclaimed and hilarious shows in the history of television?

Blackadder is quite simply the sex.

As far as 'modern' sitcoms go...The Office and IT Crowd. nuff said.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> Do you have any opinions that aren't garbage?


I don't think he does tbh


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*KYLIE
KYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE 
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIEKYLIE
KYLIEKYLIE
KYLIE*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kylie, do you ever get the feeling that Jim brown noses so much you can feel him at the back of your throat?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

In fact Allo Allo is better than FT.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jimmy <333333

Nick be nice 

Tony!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kylie! ~


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tony stop trolling 

That was nice Kylie.... :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I honestly think Allo Allo is the best Brittish show ever.

Blackadder sucks. It's really, really bad.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Jimmy <333333


<3 you too Kylie.
MSN~!

How are you btw?



Alcoholic said:


> I honestly think Allo Allo is the best Brittish show ever.
> 
> Blackadder sucks. It's really, really bad.


You should abdicate before we guillotine you.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lol. Yes because opinions are fact, I almost forgot. :sad:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Lol. Yes because opinions are fact, I almost forgot. :sad:


Silly goose. Don't you pay attention to anything in Rants/Anything/WWE/TNA sections? :argh:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No. I only pay attention to my kingdom.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Your narrowmindedness will be your downfall :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Kylie! ~


How are you dearest? 



Sticksy said:


> Tony stop trolling
> 
> That was nice Kylie.... :side:


Yeah sure it was Nick. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> <3 you too Kylie.
> MSN~!
> 
> How are you btw?




Well if I must, I must. 

I'm alright thank you, how are you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Well if I must, I must.
> 
> I'm alright thank you, how are you?


Thanks for that Mary Poppins 

I'm fantabulous.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Kylie, do you ever get the feeling that Jim brown noses so much you can feel him at the back of your throat?


It stops me coming to this thread.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> Do you have any opinions that aren't garbage?
> 
> Fawlty Towers and Blackadder are the best comedy shows of all time. One of my favourites was 2DTV.





Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao - I must have skipped past that post.
> Ben, don't be a twat. How the fuck can you think 'Allo Allo is better than one of the most widely acclaimed and hilarious shows in the history of television?
> 
> Blackadder is quite simply the sex.
> ...





Sticksy said:


> I don't think he does tbh





Alcoholic said:


> In fact Allo Allo is better than FT.





Alcoholic said:


> I honestly think Allo Allo is the best Brittish show ever.
> 
> Blackadder sucks. It's really, really bad.


Not so garbage now, eh?

:lmao @ Seb


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

isaac wat said:


> It stops me coming to this thread.


yeah. Imagine that but in an msn convo. i get that a lot 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Not so garbage now, eh?
> 
> :lmao @ Seb


Nice to see you can read Ben...



Sticksy said:


> Tony stop trolling


Yeah, nice eyesight fuckwit


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Lol. *Yes because opinions are fact*, I almost forgot. :sad:





Alcoholic said:


> *In fact* Allo Allo is better than FT.


You clearly didn't forget.

Tony, time to change those specs.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Not so garbage now, eh?
> 
> :lmao @ Seb


errrrr, yeah, it's still complete garbage. Just like most things you say. You even managed to quote a majority of posts that disagreed with you.

I don't see what in the last page has made Allo Allo better than Blackadder. Blackadder is arguably the greatest comedy show of all time, Allo Allo is fucking terrible. Blackadder is timeless.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Allo Allo is shite. That is all.

Blackadder is fucking ownage. That is also all


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Blackadder is pure garbage. I can't find that show funny at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anderlecht is pure garbage but i find them quite funny :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Haha.

Wait I'm not laughing.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

How can you not find Rowan Atkinson, Hugh Laurie and Tony Robinson funny ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Belgium is pure garbage if we're being completely honest.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

shut up seb


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Haha.
> 
> Wait I'm not laughing.


Well you wouldn't


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption > Green Mile


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

3Dee said:


> How can you not find Rowan Atkinson, Hugh Laurie and Tony Robinson funny ?


I only like 1 of those 3, Robinson

I found Atkinson funny but now whenever I look at him I see that **** Mr Bean

Hugh Laurie... well I never liked him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

shut up seb said:


> errrrr, yeah, it's still complete garbage. Just like most things you say. You even managed to quote a majority of posts that disagreed with you.
> 
> I don't see what in the last page has made Allo Allo better than Blackadder. Blackadder is arguably the greatest comedy show of all time, Allo Allo is fucking terrible. Blackadder is timeless.


:lmao

It's funny how you think your god complex actually disturbs me, or that I actually give two shits about what you post.

The discussion, feeble minded one, was about favourite British comedies. I prefer Allo Allo. People are different. Get over yourself.



shut up seb said:


> Belgium is pure garbage if we're being completely honest.


So is losing to *THE NETHERLANDS*

------------

Shawshank and Green Mile are too epic to pick a distinguishable better film. Both are greatness.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

As a trio they fucking own, but i'm not mad on Robinson.

Mr Bean is big win tbh.

You in the Super 8's Ben?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We are a shit 20/20 team. Means nothing regardless and the Ashes are where its at baby


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's funny how you think your god complex actually disturbs me, or that I actually give two shits about what you post.
> 
> The discussion, feeble minded one, was about favourite British comedies. I prefer Allo Allo. People are different. Get over yourself.














> So is losing to *THE NETHERLANDS*


England qualified. Australia didn't.

owned


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Losing to West Indies and Sri Lanka isn't as bad as Netherlands, tbh.

Plus, the Ashes is where it's at, like Nick mentioned above


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If the Ashes is where it's at, why feel the come and need to laugh at our Twenty/20 performance, especially seeming as we weren't even talking about cricket?



I hope the Aussie's have fun spectating while Ireland are in the Super 8's.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Netherlands won more games than Australia.

kthx.

What do you called an Aussie at the 20/20 World Cup?

A Spectator.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> Blackadder is pure garbage. I can't find that show funny at all.


LOLOL


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

agreed with wuthering


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everybody...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Sarge.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Craig, you alright?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sgt. Peter


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss Rigby...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Are you speaking of the lovely Eleanor?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey people.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm better than alright Sarge, after finally finding the 4 disc "Tracks" boxset my Bruce Springsteen collection is motherfucking complete 

Yourself?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's quite the achievment, Craig. How much tracks is it altogether?


And yes TLK, i was referring to the Old spinner herself.

Hey WWF, sup?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just about to eat, call a friend and (hopefully) go over to their house.

You?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That Springsteen collection owns.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Browsing the net for an online game better than curve ball. 


Non can be found.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Curveball OWNS.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

RAGDOLL GOALKEEPER

STICK CRICKET~!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stick cricket is fairly epic


3DIZZLE


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Stick Cricket World Domination, have beaten 6 out of the 15 teams


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I used to love playing SLINGO. That shit owns hard. 

http://onlinegames.slingo.com/games/indexFree.php?gameid=25

Wish I had more time for these things


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CERTS


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

~OMG~ Whats the good word? 

Barely broke 10K in that game of Slingo. may be my worst game ever.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

not much man just working. yourself?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

New thread plz.


----------

